# DELIGHTFULLY DELICIOUS DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE - PART 3 CONT'D



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

*I am sorry to have to do this but the lead post is longer than 10,000 digits and I have to remove names of non-active members from the thread to allow names of the active ones to be added. To be an active member of the DC thread, members should check in at least once every 2 weeks to qualify and keep their positions. I apologize for any inconvenience.* 

*Okay ladies we were almost at a thousand (1000) posts in the original DC challenge Part 3 and I thought it was time for me to start another thread.  Here's the link from the old thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319707*

*Hi again to all deep conditioning challengers,

*This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenge that ran for all of 2008. Now by popular demand it's back for next year beginning January 1st - December 31st, 2009. This challenge was started because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. 

*I know that I myself have experienced a huge success with my hair progress since starting deep condtioning consistently, it is thicker and longer.* I am relaxed so co-washing everyday doesn't work too well for me but DC-ing 2 to 3 times a week is the truth. By the way, this challenge is for all natural, texlaxed, texturized and relaxed heads.

*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*

1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 
2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of once per week, be it on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days would suffice. I am using my WEN and Hair One cleansing conditioners while in braids because I like that I can leave them in for extended conditioning.
3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 
4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps or hot towels and plastic cap - Samanthajones Technique) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.
5. And/Or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.
6. Please check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 
7. Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.
8. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge and the last one will be required by December 27th-31st, 2009 when the challenge will end.

*MY STARTING PIC IS IN MY SIGGY.*

*LADIES I NEED A LIST OF THE GREAT CONDITIONERS YOU ARE USING SO I CAN LIST THEM HERE. SOME EXAMPLES OF DEEP CONDITIONERS THAT CAN BE USED ARE:*

Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Thermasmooth
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm
Biolage Fortetherapie Cera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein)
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Keracare Humecto (in the tub - great for stretching relaxers)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for sheddding)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Loreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner
Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Jason Natural Lavender Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner - doubles as a delicious leave-in.
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayaonnaise (mild protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask 

*The above are the ones found in my own stash of conditioners. I would like to add others for the sake of our newbies so please indicate if the conditioners are protein based or I would automatically assume they are moisture based, okay?*

*Other deep conditioners that can be used are:*

GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing)
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner
Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
Phytojojoba Mask
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner
MOP C-System Conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protien)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein)
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner
Freeman's mango Papaya Conditioner
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein)
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning detangler
Tresemme Natural Conditioner
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein)
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream
Shapely's Mane N Tail

*Those who want to join, please PM me and I will add you to the challenge. *

*Remember to always have fun.*

*Deep Conditioning Challengers so far are:*

*Aggie*
*wheezy807*
*carmencan*
*Mrs. Verde*
*Lisaaa Bonet*
*JustKiya*
*normagee*
*platinum*
*MonaLisa*
*jersygurl*
*tiffers*
*huricane
sevetlana
tishee
SouthernStunner
LaidBak
thaidreams
moonglowdiva
ms_b_haven06
Mandy4610
Eisani
chebaby
Twisties
Shay72
sandyrabbit
camilla
ILuvmuhgrass
SuchMagnificance
jrae
Chameleonchick
SouthernBeauty
drasgrl
silentdove13
Tarae
MzWill
trinigal27
tgrowe
spacetygrss
shae101s
ajacks
Romey
PuffyBrown
Highly Favored08
natstar
cicilypayne
**Jade**
GoldenBreeze
brightblueink
Golden75
evsbaby
lennet93
sandyrabbit
SunnyDelight
newsflower
Jaxhair
bluwatersoul
asummertyme
s1b000
TriniStarr
healthyhair2
lovleelilie
CurliDiva
Lexib
Loves Harmony
Hot40
NappturalWomyn
JDandBeyond
Butterfly08
mtmorg
shoediva2006
miss_cherokee
miss congeniality
nik4jesus
lp318lp
naturalness
scarcity21
Chardai
MsElise
tycoles
hairsothick
Tallone
poeticmusiqu
Chocsmile
ayoung
angeleyes3b
jaded_faerie
Serenity_Peace
yodie
Diam0ndiva
DaDragonPrincess
mahogany_horizons
BostonMaria
Whimsy
song_of_serenity
futurescbride
joytimes10
sunbubbles
flowinlocks
Controversial*Diva
aymone
deusa80
soonergirl
Vonnieluvs08
Sweetg
Nefertiti21
Skent
JJamiah
long4longhair
bgirl72
ChemistryGirl
HairHustla
IamMoreThanAConqueror
hotcoco
digitalmuse66
Zeal
kriolagirl
tashima
krikit96
Liege4421
princessdi
moch.li
Cream Tee
mysoon2behair
kinkylyfe
sonce
MzCiCi
tashima
eocceas
jumpingjax1906
mslittlelala
~NanCeBoTwin~
balancegoals2009
I AM...
mswoman
pookiwah
sheedahp
Rotasaruai
anewdai
nikz24
remilaku
alshepp635
Muffin
*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW! you go girl!
I am supporting - from afar! I have Carmel on right now!

Smooches!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## newflowers (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm getting ready to relax next week, so tonight was another deep conditioning treatment for me. I used the Alterna 10 again - this is really a great conditioner - head in a bag and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes then I graded papers for another hour.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm promising myself to be in this thread more than i was in the other. I think the only time i was in the other thread was when i joined.erplexed I know i can do this.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 4, 2009)

Ooooh! New thread, new resolve! I'm off now to get me some coconut cream for a delicious avocado+coconut cream+honey DC. This is so moisturising for my hair, even after a henna treatment, I love it! Thinking of doing a big batch and freezing for easy access as I'll be doing 3 weekly DCs from now on. Just went through my products and I've recently finished my AO HSR and have no more bought in the bottle moisture DCs! - time for shopping, me thinks! AO Camellia, here I come! I love me some AO conditioners!

Aggie, Are you going to lock the old thread? I love the fact it's exactly 100 pages long and (guessing) 1000 posts? Plus you started it and finished it - such lovely multiples of 10 - let's not get it spoilt. Yup, I'm just a little bit OCD with numbers like that, lol!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't wait till my next DC! This challenge has really been helping my hair this winter.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm on it as well. Thanks Aggie. DC is such a wonderful phenom.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, last night I jumped right in and did an overnight pre-poo oil treatment.

I wet my hair w/ Carols Daughter black vanilla leave-in and then I put 4-5 droppers of Wen fig oil, Jamaican black castor oil and MT.

I rinsed it out this morning, but then got a call from a friend to run out with her so I'm now sitting with Dr Miracles DC treatment on my hair with a plastic cap that I will wear under my hat 'til I come back.

This is why I wasn't on my DC like I should have been before, just not enough time but I'm determined to do it . I think this may have been my missing link.


----------



## PerryStreet (Feb 4, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep add me.... i promise to dc!!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2009)

I dc'd last night with Sitrinillah.  I always love how it makes my hair feels. Staple for life. 

Got a question and been pondering it back & forth.  Okay now that I think about it I got two questions.

1.  When you are dcing and you do it for a certain amount of time with heat and a certain amount of time with just the plastic cap (ie, 1 hr with plastic cap, 1 hr with plastic cap & heat).  What do you do first?  Heat then plastic cap only or vice versa?

2.  Also I think I want to make my own natural protein tx.  You know some times you are in the mood for that.  Also I believe Naturalgirl (I hope that is right) mentioned what products she uses for protein in the last thread so I wanna do it too! So can anyone help me with one?  I was thinking of eggs, coconut milk, and yogurt.  Too much, not enough? Or would this work as a protein dc and not necessarily be strong enough for a tx?

TIA!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 4, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

I shampooed today with Lanza healing strength and deep conditioned with Lanza healing strength conditioner for 1 hour.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 4, 2009)

Neutrogena triple moisture mask is a really good deep conditioner. If it is not on your list please add.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I'm promising myself to be in this thread more than i was in the other. I think the only time i was in the other thread was when i joined.erplexed I know i can do this.


 

Woo Hoo, this is what I like to hear. Looking forward to seeing you more Wheezy.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Ooooh! New thread, new resolve! I'm off now to get me some coconut cream for a delicious avocado+coconut cream+honey DC. This is so moisturising for my hair, even after a henna treatment, I love it! Thinking of doing a big batch and freezing for easy access as I'll be doing 3 weekly DCs from now on. Just went through my products and I've recently finished my AO HSR and have no more bought in the bottle moisture DCs! - time for shopping, me thinks! AO Camellia, here I come! I love me some AO conditioners!
> 
> *Aggie, Are you going to lock the old thread?* I love the fact it's exactly 100 pages long and (guessing) 1000 posts? Plus you started it and finished it - such lovely multiples of 10 - let's not get it spoilt. Yup, I'm just a little bit OCD with numbers like that, lol!


 
That's the plan Jaxhair. I already sent a pm to 3 moderators requesting that the thread be locked so hopefully they'll take care of that for us pretty soon.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> Ok, last night I jumped right in and did an overnight pre-poo oil treatment.
> 
> I wet my hair w/ Carols Daughter black vanilla leave-in and then I put 4-5 droppers of Wen fig oil, Jamaican black castor oil and MT.
> 
> ...


 
This is the story of my life too. I went to work today with DC on my hair under a shower cap and wig.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

PerryStreet said:


> Add me to the list.


Welcome to the challenge PerryStreet. I'll add you in now.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

soonergirl said:


> Yep add me.... i promise to dc!!


Okay soonergirl, I'll add you in now too.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 4, 2009)

Subbing!! 

 I've been a bad, bad, bad girl - I think this might be the first time since I started doing the 2x weekly DC's that I've gone for two weeks with no watah on my head.  It's a shame, and I'm shamed to admit it. My hair feels good, though, I must admit, and I'm keeping my hands out of it, but it's gonna get much love......um, this weekend. Yeah.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I dc'd last night with Sitrinillah. I always love how it makes my hair feels. Staple for life.
> 
> Got a question and been pondering it back & forth. Okay now that I think about it I got two questions.
> 
> ...


 
I can answer question 1 and the answer is - it doesn't matter which way you decide to do this. The end result will be the same. I however prefer to add heat first and then allow the DC to sit on my hair a little longer if I'm not ready to wash it out yet and usually this only happens after I've henna'ed my hair. Henna is very drying and I like my DC to sit on my hair overnight after a henna treatment.

*As for question 2, I would recommend that you send naturalgurl a PM and see what she does. I would like for her to post her reggie in the this thread as well to help all those who would like to use kitchen items to DC with.*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Subbing!!
> 
> I've been a bad, bad, bad girl - I think this might be the first time since I started doing the 2x weekly DC's that I've gone for two weeks with no watah on my head.  It's a shame, and I'm shamed to admit it. My hair feels good, though, I must admit, and I'm keeping my hands out of it, but it's gonna get much love......um, this weekend. Yeah.


 
Welcome back JustKiya. I get like this sometimes so I know exactly how you feel. This time around though, I'm thinking that I don't want to lose even a moment of progress so I will try my best to keep up with all the challenges I joined this year.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay my own update so far - I pre-pooed my scalp last night with my essential oils infused MT and shikakai oil on my ends. I washed with OCT and FAST poo, condition wash with Nutrine garlic conditioner and FAST con. Now I am sitting with some AO White Camellia mixed with CON Ultra Nourish Conditioner on my hair.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie, pls add me to the list.  I've been playing with my hair and I need to get serious.  I don't usually do well in challenges, but this is one that I am committing to!!  I already have a lot of the conditioners on the list,but I haven't been DCing with 'em!!

I AM SO LAZZZYYYYYYY


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is the story of my life too. I went to work today with DC on my hair under a shower cap and wig.


 
I would like to see a pic of that  but like I always say about us we may not do all we want to do but we always do what we have to do.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

Zenobia61 said:


> Aggie, pls add me to the list. I've been playing with my hair and I need to get serious. I don't usually do well in challenges, but this is one that I am committing to!! I already have a lot of the conditioners on the list,but I haven't been DCing with 'em!!
> 
> I AM SO LAZZZYYYYYYY


 
Very good to see that you are at least attempting to combat that lazy spell and welocme Zenobia61.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> *I would like to see a pic of tha*t  but like I always say about us we may not do all we want to do but we always do what we have to do.


 
Uhhh, No. But you're right, we will do what we have to do.


----------



## naturalness (Feb 4, 2009)

I dc'd today with Aphogee 2 step treatment.  I followed up with Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with HE Hello Hydration, olive oil and honey.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is the story of my life too. I went to work today with DC on my hair under a shower cap and wig.



 Girl - That is great idea - I don't wear wigs (yet) but knowing me I know a little piece of plastic would be showing from under mine...Gotta stay conditioned by any means necessary!!!


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm DCing with GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm right now.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 4, 2009)

*I dc'ed with AO Island Naturals yesterday 60 min w/o heat on damp hair. I really didnt like it as much as the HSR, my hair does not feel as soft or moisturized. In fact I had to do alot this morning to get the right feel to my braids. erplexed 

I will try it one more time as I really want it to work - there is a place near my job that carries it for 9. which is cheaper than I have seen elsewhere. I will have to wait until Saturday, my next dc day.*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Girl - That is great idea - I don't wear wigs (yet) but knowing me I know a little piece of plastic would be showing from under mine...*Gotta stay conditioned by any means necessary!!*!


 
I couldn't have said it better myself sqzbly. I must say, my hair's natural shine seem to be coming in quite nicely with the addition of the extra proteins I've been using on it lately.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a really good moisturizing deep conditioner. It seems like most of the ones I have are protein conditioners and I didn't realize it.
My hair is pretty damaged in some areas and I just started using MT, so I know I need to follow up with a good moisturizing DC. Any suggestions?

BTW, I recently tried NTM hair mask but I didn't like it. I think that is supposed to be moisturizing...but I'm not even sure.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I dc'ed with AO Island Naturals yesterday 60 min w/o heat on damp hair. I really didnt like it as much as the HSR, my hair does not feel as soft or moisturized. In fact I had to do alot this morning to get the right feel to my braids. erplexed *
> 
> *I will try it one more time as I really want it to work - there is a place near my job that carries it for 9. which is cheaper than I have seen elsewhere. I will have to wait until Saturday, my next dc day.*


Hmmm, bluwatersoul, sometimes you have to clarify your hair from the last DC before using a new one in order to get more accurate results. Perhaps try clarifying before you DC with it next time and see what happens then. okay?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I'm looking for a really good moisturizing deep conditioner. It seems like most of the ones I have are protein conditioners and I didn't realize it.
> My hair is pretty damaged in some areas and I just started using MT, so I know I need to follow up with a good moisturizing DC. Any suggestions?
> 
> BTW, I recently tried NTM hair mask but I didn't like it. I think that is supposed to be moisturizing...but I'm not even sure.


 
Did you check the list of DCs on the front page of this challenge? I have a long list there, check it out. I love Aubrey oragnics White Camellia and Aubrey Organics Honey suckle rose - you can get them from www.vitaminshoppe.com, www.vitacost.com and www.iherb.com.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Did you check the list of DCs on the front page of this challenge? I have a long list there, check it out. I love Aubrey oragnics White Camellia and Aubrey Organics Honey suckle rose - you can get them from www.vitaminshoppe.com, www.vitacost.com and www.iherb.com.


 


Yes, I did see the list. I know some were specified as protein conditioners, but I didn't know whether to assume all the others were moisturizing. I'm gonna go back and take a look at it again, thanks again!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Yes, I did see the list. I know some were specified as protein conditioners, but I didn't know whether to assume all the others were moisturizing. I'm gonna go back and take a look at it again, thanks again!


 
Yes the others are moisturizing DCs.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Deep conditioned with Syntonics Restructuring Conditioner for 40 mins. under my heat cap.Brastrap here I come!!!!


----------



## newflowers (Feb 5, 2009)

bump bump bump - new one to the top


----------



## Tarae (Feb 5, 2009)

I put some Silk Elements in and now I'm too lazy to wash it out so this will be an overnight DC.

Can't believe we're on a new thread already.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2009)

I DC yesterday with some....
Pantene in the jar (can remember the name)
3 tsp of honey, molasses, KeraCare, Castro oil, Aloe&Carrot oil.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 5, 2009)

I got lazy yesterday - my blender broke (hubby turned on the grill after moving it ON the stove to make room for the breadmaker and melted the plastic bit of the jug, so it won't work). Anyway, went out, bought a new blender and got too lazy to mix my avocado/coconut cream DC. Off to do it now. Still need to shop for my AO DCs too so I don't have an excuse for laziness.

Had a dream too - I was making ayurvedic oils for pre-conditioning in my slow cooker and it went all wrong - then it changed to porridge and I ate the whole thing. What's with that?erplexed


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 5, 2009)

I see I joined this challenge. I love to DC so it won't be much of a challenge for me except when I'm in braids.

Thanks for the nudge Aggie, I'm doing this challenge.

Well tonight I plan to DC with ORC Replenishing Conditioner after my garlic shampoo.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 5, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I got lazy yesterday - my blender broke (hubby turned on the grill after moving it ON the stove to make room for the breadmaker and melted the plastic bit of the jug, so it won't work). Anyway, went out, bought a new blender and got too lazy to mix my avocado/coconut cream DC. Off to do it now. Still need to shop for my AO DCs too so I don't have an excuse for laziness.
> 
> *Had a dream too - I was making ayurvedic oils for pre-conditioning in my slow cooker and it went all wrong - then it changed to porridge and I ate the whole thing. What's with that?erplexed*


 
Girl you are funny


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am getting ready to do my DC today as we speak. I am going to place 2 eggs in my hair along with alma oil. Let this sit for 2 hours then wash and DC my hair with a softer condtioner b/c of the Egg Protien Treatment. I cannot wait to see how this turns out. When the weather gets humid in FL I love to do my treatments of ORS hair mayonaise with 1 egg =) My hair loves and thrives with this in the warmer months in the Colder months my hair no likey =( So, I will just try 2 eggs and alma oil and see how it will react.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I got lazy yesterday - my blender broke (hubby turned on the grill after moving it ON the stove to make room for the breadmaker and melted the plastic bit of the jug, so it won't work). Anyway, went out, bought a new blender and got too lazy to mix my avocado/coconut cream DC. Off to do it now. Still need to shop for my AO DCs too so I don't have an excuse for laziness.
> 
> *Had a dream too - I was making ayurvedic oils for pre-conditioning in my slow cooker and it went all wrong - then it changed to porridge and I ate the whole thing. What's with that?*erplexed


 
Jax, I needed that. Thanks honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I see I joined this challenge. I love to DC so it won't be much of a challenge for me except when I'm in braids.
> 
> Thanks for the nudge Aggie, I'm doing this challenge.
> 
> Well tonight I plan to DC with ORC Replenishing Conditioner after my garlic shampoo.


 
Thanks for checking in jerseygurl, good to see you've started already honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I DC yesterday with some....
> Pantene in the jar (can remember the name)
> *3 tsp of honey, molasses, KeraCare, Castro oil, Aloe&Carrot oil*.


 
WOW, check out this mix, that must have come really good.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I am getting ready to do my DC today as we speak. I am going to place 2 eggs in my hair along with alma oil. Let this sit for 2 hours then wash and DC my hair with a softer condtioner b/c of the Egg Protien Treatment. I cannot wait to see how this turns out. When the weather gets humid in FL I love to do my treatments of ORS hair mayonaise with 1 egg =) My hair loves and thrives with this in the warmer months in the Colder months my hair no likey =( So, I will just try 2 eggs and alma oil and see how it will react.


 
Hi HF, let me know how this comes out as I am looking for a few ways to add protein to my hair as well. Also, do you whip whole eggs or just the egg whites all nicely together with the oil before applying it to your hair?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2009)

newflowers said:


> bump bump bump - new one to the top


 
Thanks newflowers



Tarae said:


> I put some Silk Elements in and now I'm too lazy to wash it out so this will be an overnight DC.
> 
> *Can't believe we're on a new thread already*.


 
Can you imagine that? The last thread grew too quickly so I had to start another one.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2009)

DCng on dry hair for a couple hours with Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO then 1 hr with heat.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 5, 2009)

I repeated what I did on Sunday night for last night. I pre-pooed with Pantene R&N mixed with melted shea butter, coconut oil/olive oil/honey for 30 minutes. I also added to this mixture a little Mane & Tail Deep Moisturizing Condish (trying to use up my stuff!)
After pooing I DC with SE  Mega Cholesterol for 15 minutes without heat ( I was tired and a sista had to go to work the next day). Love my hair.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 6, 2009)

Ladies, if you've not deep conditioned using the steam treatment, I highly recommend that you give it a try. I did it tonight, and the results are simple amazing. 

Check out this thread, and give it a try.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 6, 2009)

I am still going strong. I left my heating cap at home (I am at school right now) so I just put in the conditioner for about 2 hours. Sometimes I think my hair is dry because I keep in plaited. But then I unravel the plaits and my hair is sooo moisturized. Right now I am thinking of switching DC when I am finished with Stritinillah. I love the stuff, but I can only use it with shampoo afterwards (either Dove or Shikakai). I may go back to Elasta DPR-11..oldie but goodie.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2009)

After my ayur treatment, dc'd w/ My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 6, 2009)

I did it!

I pre-treated with vatika oil and MT for 2 hours, washed with rhassoul clay+ an instant conditioner, and deep conditioned with avocado+coconut cream+honey for 2 hours. Wanted to go to bed with the DC but it was running down my neck so I had to rinse out. Plus didn't like the smell of it. I plan to do an oil rinse with conditioner +/- rhassoul again today or tomorrow - somehow hair feels stiff. Actually, I'll clean today - I might have left some avocado mix as I was sleepy. Didn't detangle either . 

Still need to buy my AO treats - might just order it online as the only shop that has it isn't local and is out of my way


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Ladies, look at this... I don't know if the progress is from mega tek or improved hair care. Either way I'm very happy!


----------



## Ozma (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't checked in for a few weeks because school is kicking my butt! I have switched to ORS Replenishing Packs  for my DC. I use them with no heat on dry hair. Then, I cowash and either wet bun or air dry with leave in. 
I apply vitamin e oil to the ends to seal. I am finally learning to KISS and am jumping off the pj train.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2009)

Checking in...Prepoo'd over night with a mix of Amla oil, emu oil and vatika.  After my wash I DC'd with Keracare Humecto mixed with olive oil.  15 minutes under the dryer and 15 more BSing around before I rinsed it out.  My hair, especially my NG, is very soft.


----------



## belleza (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in.  I need to shop for my conditioner.  Right now I think I'll use motions CPR.  My avatar is my new starting point.  Which is great b/c I just chopped off a bunch of NG.  Now is the time to get my swagger back!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Ladies, look at this... I don't know if the progress is from mega tek or improved hair care. Either way I'm very happy!


 
Ahhh! not only is it growing longer but it sure looks thicker too future. Congrats on your progress so far honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

belleza said:


> I'm in. I need to shop for my conditioner. Right now I think I'll use motions CPR. My avatar is my new starting point. Which is great b/c I just chopped off a bunch of NG. Now is the time to get my swagger back!


 
Welcome belleza, I'll add you in now. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

Today I used Duo Tex mixed with Elucence Extended Moisture repair and Nioxin conditioner and left it on for 10 minutes without heat, followed up with my DC mix of AO honeysuckle rose, Biolage conditioning balm and white camellia conditioners.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 6, 2009)

This challenge is a miracle worker. Thanks for adding me Aggie. My starting pic was taken in Nov, 08. My hair has grown since but I haven't taken a new pic. Will do. 

DCing right now using Thermal Spa Thermal Heating Cap for 30 minutes, using Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture and Suave naturals as a base .


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ahhh! not only is it growing longer but it sure looks thicker too future. Congrats on your progress so far honey.


 
Thanks! My hair is noticably thicker, I'm so excited! 

I am dcing with ORS replenishing pak mixed with Jason's Biotin for an hour with no heat. I dusted my ends last night and my hair looks good.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 6, 2009)

This challange is just what I need to it start my hair journey.  I'll take a starting pic this weekend when I do my next cowash and d/c.  I need this type of support since I've been very frustrated with my transition and lack of growth but I can feel my roots tingling and ready to grow.  Let's get it growing ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> This challenge is a miracle worker. Thanks for adding me Aggie. My starting pic was taken in Nov, 08. My hair has grown since but I haven't taken a new pic. Will do.
> 
> DCing right now using Thermal Spa Thermal Heating Cap for 30 minutes, using Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture and Suave naturals as a base .


 
You're welcome Lisaaa Bonet, your hair is really blingin'in your siggy by the way.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> This challange is just what I need to it start my hair journey. I'll take a starting pic this weekend when I do my next cowash and d/c. I need this type of support since I've been very frustrated with my transition and lack of growth but I can feel my roots tingling and ready to grow. Let's get it growing ladies!


 
You've been added Vonnieluvs08, and welcome.


----------



## sevetlana (Feb 6, 2009)

Dc'ing now


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Aggie,
Im sorry I took so long to answer. Working and going to school really takes a lot of you. Anyhow, I have really bad try scalp and that is the reason why I oil my scalp. I dont mind changing it up but how can i came my scalp from getting so dry


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 7, 2009)

DCing overnight with ORS with some oils mixed in


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 7, 2009)

i havent posted in this DC challenge yet!!!

i keep disappearing lol. 

i currently have some aubrey organics white camellia in my hair for the first time.  it's been on since about 715pm...it's 12:10am now

i slept for a little bit
i want to rinse, but i'm nervous. lol

i hope i like it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> WOW, check out this mix, that must have come really good.


LOL, I am trying to shop my stash. I been learning and become a MIXtress at the same time.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 7, 2009)

I did an ayurveda oil rinse. Saturated with my homemade, probably over-cooked oil, rinsed, applied rhassoul and conditioner, left for 10 minutes and rinsed out, detangled and put in 10 twists. My hair's soooo soft! Can't wait till I get my AO conditioners for DC-ing each time I do this - it can only get better! I do love this challenge!


----------



## Chocsmile (Feb 7, 2009)

I havent posted in a while....but I have been washing 1X week faithly w/ DC. I have been a little discourage w/ this hair journey. In the month of December I experienced a really bad perm that was very straight and experienced constant breakage after. I used Aphogee 2 step and washed with Aphogee 2min every other wk. I would use Queen Helen Cholesterol and Kera Care Humecto every wk ( I think my hair likes thick cond. so I mix it for thick ness.

So in January exactly six weeks post perm I got another perm. The hair dresser also gave me an unwelcomed big chop, she said that my hair was porous and that she wanted to cut of all the damaged parts. Since that perm and cut and I hope with my DCing efforts, I must say that the breakage decreased tremendously, but just not enough for my liking. At first it was long and small strands but know it is primarily long strands. I look at the strands and hope to see the white bulb (hoping that it is normal shedding) but I would say only 25% of the broken strands areshedded hairs. Not to mention that around 4 wks post I usually get serious breakage in my left nape are. This has happen on and off for yrs. in the winter months. 

Last night I prepood with garlic oil on my scalp and Aphogee Essential oils on my hair...I washed with garlic cond and Nexxus therepy...DC'd with my two min Aphogee...then I moisturized w/ GVP condition balm mixed w/Aussie Moist. I put my leavins and am sitting under the dryer now. I will check back in to see it the breakage has reduced. If it doesnt I was thinking of doing a hardcore protein treatment, maybe Duo Tex..the one that Aggie used. I want to see if maybe that would help. I was also considering the Blackstrap molasses pre poo treatment which I have read on the post is good for breakage. I am willing to try anything right now. I am open for suggestions.

Sorry for the long post guys, I was just frustrated and had to vent. I feel better already, its like therapy.


----------



## silentdove13 (Feb 7, 2009)

I dc'd last night for 2 hours with ORS. But I have a question if' anyone gets this in time. I decided to rollerset my hair and let it air dry. Well I leave in 20 minutes to start my day and it is still slightly damp, what do I do. I only have a blow dryer. Can I set it on cooler and do a quick blow dry or should I wrap my hair, wrap it with a paper towel and my scarf, then put my winter hat over it so come out when I get into the city an hour or so later?  I am trying to avoid heat.


----------



## Twisties (Feb 7, 2009)

Checking-in and still DCing faithfully.  Today, I am using Aubrey Organics GPB.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 7, 2009)

Did a biolustre treatment under dryer until it got hard, rinsed and applied a mix of AO White Camellia and Ojon Ultra hydrating mask over night. Rinsing it out today and plan on doing a blowout.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 7, 2009)

I pre-pood last night with a mix of Amla oil, MT and last drops of ORS. Slept with that overnight with a plastic cap.

Today I shampood that out cowash'd to soften and then applied the last of my Queen Helene  cholesterol to DC. I'm now sitting under my heat cap.

This was my 2nd DC this week. My first full week on this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Hi Aggie,
> Im sorry I took so long to answer. Working and going to school really takes a lot of you. Anyhow, I have really bad try scalp and that is the reason why I oil my scalp. I dont mind changing it up but how can i came my scalp from getting so dry


 
If you are using jojoba oil, then that should be okay as it is very close to the natural sebum of our scalp. A lot of oils on the scalp would start to cause shedding over time. Only apply oil if it seems too dry for you. But I never get dry scalp because I wash often. Even a quick and simple co-wash would help to keep your scalp from drying out, okay. Have you tried WEN products yet? They are perfect for what you need right now. I would recommend the WEN tea tree, fig, lavender and/or Sweet almond oil. If your scalp is sensitive then you might want to use the WEN cucumber instead.

ETA: If you can't find WEN, then go to Sally's and pick up some Hair One Conditioners - I really like the Olive oil one for dry hair.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I did an ayurveda oil rinse. Saturated with my homemade, probably over-cooked oil, rinsed, applied rhassoul and conditioner, left for 10 minutes and rinsed out, detangled and put in 10 twists. *My hair's soooo soft! Can't wait till I get my AO conditioners for DC-ing each time* I do this - *it can only get better!* *I do love this challenge*!


 
I too love this challenge and agree totally with yo Jax. I just love those AO conditioners and look forward to using them all the time. I had to literally tear myself away from them this morning. They are like a magnet, pulling me into them.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Chocsmile said:


> I havent posted in a while....but I have been washing 1X week faithly w/ DC. I have been a little discourage w/ this hair journey. In the month of December I experienced a really bad perm that was very straight and experienced constant breakage after. I used Aphogee 2 step and washed with Aphogee 2min every other wk. I would use Queen Helen Cholesterol and Kera Care Humecto every wk ( I think my hair likes thick cond. so I mix it for thick ness.
> 
> So in January exactly six weeks post perm I got another perm. The hair dresser also gave me an unwelcomed big chop, she said that my hair was porous and that she wanted to cut of all the damaged parts. Since that perm and cut and I hope with my DCing efforts, I must say that the breakage decreased tremendously, but just not enough for my liking. At first it was long and small strands but know it is primarily long strands. I look at the strands and hope to see the white bulb (hoping that it is normal shedding) but I would say only 25% of the broken strands areshedded hairs. Not to mention that around 4 wks post I usually get serious breakage in my left nape are. This has happen on and off for yrs. in the winter months.
> 
> ...


 
I try to read every post and it's a good thing I do because if I didn't I would have totally missed this. First of all, let me just say I am sorry you are going through this right now. Secondly, when our hair starts to break like this, many times it means that it's been like this for a while and the breakage is inevitable, meaning that we were probably not giving our hair the proper amount of care over a long period of time and now it's simply responding to that lack of care. 

Now that you are freshly taking care of it again, it will get better, but unfortunately the damaged hair that you have may now be beyond repair and we can do what we can to hold on to it for as long as possible but eventually, we would need to cut it off, even if you decie to do it gradually. Proteins can only do so much repair and there is such a thing as irreparable damage unfortunately. That's why it's so important for us not to let our hair get to this point of irreparable damage. 

You are doing the right things right now. Try the Duo Tex once a week for about 3 weeks but make sure to follow up with some really good moisturizing DC and daily moisturizer and seal with a natural oil. The Duo Tex to me is mild to moderate - not hardcore like Aphogee 2 step, but it really works. Thank God it's wayyyy cheaper than Aphogee too.

I would also recommend some protective styling after the 3 weeeks of treatments, keeping your hands out of your hair for about a month would help a lot too. I would usually use braids for this because it's easier for me to still DC once a week in them without issues. HTH.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

I Got up and did an ayurveda co-wash right over my MT pre-pooed scalp. Oiled my hair this morning with some shikakai and brahmi oils, applied a co-wash of a tablespoon each of kalpi tone, brahmi, shikakai, bhringraj, amla, henna, and tulsi powders. I also added Tresemme silk protein conditioner and coconut oil to the mix. It was so nice and smooth but felt a little stiff on my hair. It washed out quite nice though and my hair feels a lot strong. Now I'm DCing with Kera Care Humecto mixed with Alter Ego Garlic treatment on my hair for a couple of hours. I'm getting ready to do a sew in early next week so I am making sure my hair is as conditioned as possible beforehand.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> I dc'd last night for 2 hours with ORS. But I have a question if' anyone gets this in time. I decided to rollerset my hair and let it air dry. Well I leave in 20 minutes to start my day and it is still slightly damp, what do I do. I only have a blow dryer. Can I set it on cooler and do a quick blow dry or should I wrap my hair, wrap it with a paper towel and my scarf, then put my winter hat over it so come out when I get into the city an hour or so later? I am trying to avoid heat.


 
I know you're gone by now sd13, but either one of these methods would work. It all depends on how you want your hair when you leave the house.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> I pre-pood last night with a mix of Amla oil, MT and last drops of ORS. Slept with that overnight with a plastic cap.
> 
> Today I shampood that out cowash'd to soften and then applied the last of my Queen Helene cholesterol to DC. I'm now sitting under my heat cap.
> 
> *This was my 2nd DC this week. My first full week on this challenge*.


 
Congratulations msdeevee. You are right oin track sweetie.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was enjoying my hair this week, so I did not want to wet it.
I am so proud of myself because I did a different style on every single day this week

The weekend is here so it is time to DC. I will go to my closet and see what I want to use for today.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2009)

I just relaxed this afternoon , so I am under and DC with some sitrinillah right now..wont be washing out until this evening..


----------



## natstar (Feb 7, 2009)

I Dcd yesterday for 1 hr-Abba creme masque


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yesterday I tried an oil rinse for the first time and really liked it...Then I co-washed it and after that I DC'd my hair overnight with a mix of Profectiv Deep Strengthening Conditioner with evoo...I've never tried this before either but I really liked it! My hair felt much softer and it seemed more mositurized.

Today I just bought Yes to Carrots hair and scalp moisturizing mud mask...I'm going to try this next week...I hope it turns out well!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 7, 2009)

currently re-dc'ing on dry hair
i trimmed...and i figured i'd try the white camellia on dry hair
because it was just ok for me on wet hair

the bottle says for deep conditioning to use it on dry hair
so maybe that'll make a difference. 

i would have used it on dry hair at first
but i wanted to cleanse out the cones on my hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 7, 2009)

Weekly Check-In

Tuesday-Deep Conditioned with AO GPB for 30 minutes w/heat and rinsed with cool lemon water
Thursday-Deep conditioned with AO HSR for 30 minutes w/ heat annd rinsed with cool lemon water.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I was enjoying my hair this week, so I did not want to wet it.
> I am so proud of myself because I did a different style on every single day this week
> 
> The weekend is here so it is time to DC. I will go to my closet and see what I want to use for today.


Wow, I posted in a new DCing thread and did not even realise it..... when I went to my subscribed threads I saw the closed sign and I was like WHAT...I just posted in that thread
Talk about confused

I need to pay more attention.

Whew...what a relief...The challenge LIVES!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 7, 2009)

ok...

the partial verdict on ao white camellia on dry hair is in...

my hair felt phenomenal when i rinsed.
moist, smooth, soft

i definitely think for me, using this on dry hair is best.

HOPEFULLY my results will stand as my hair dries. 

of course, i'll be back.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> ok...
> 
> the partial verdict on ao white camellia on dry hair is in...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this review runrunrunner. I think I will be doing this too.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Feb 7, 2009)

Add me to the list please.

I am still continuing to do this since last year when i joined your challenge.  this things is the truth!  i have seen a HUGE difference.

I use:
Keracare humecto in the tub
ORS Replenishing conditioner

either overnight or with plastic under the dryer.

in addition to using a reconstructer/mild aphogee.  i have soft strong hair that is growing and i am retaining my length.

i wear a 1/2 wig everyday and moisture every night.

I will come back and post a pic and check in more often.

Thanks..


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 7, 2009)

D.Cing with alter ego garlic tonight. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweetg said:


> Add me to the list please.
> 
> I am still continuing to do this since last year when i joined your challenge. this things is the truth! i have seen a HUGE difference.
> 
> ...


 
You have been added Sweetg and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

Washed and conditioned  with nexxus emergencee.  I love the way my hair feels


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey ladies....My 2009 fotki album is open for a limited time. Have a look and leave me a comment:
http://public.fotki.com/Mwando/2009-...y-09-march-09/


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be dcing overnight with Sitrinillah.  I have some new protein condishes on the way:  Methi Sativa Recovery System (Hairveda), Fortifying Mask (Shescentit-sample) and Alter Ego Garlic Tx.  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## myronnie (Feb 7, 2009)

DCing on dry hair with GVP COnditioning Balm+Aussie Moist+Suave Coconut+Hempseed Butter+Castor Oil+Camellia Seed Oil+Honey for 2-3 hours
Then washing with GVP Extra-Gentle
Quickie condition with VO5 Free me freesia conditioner.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 7, 2009)

Prepoo'ed with coconut oil - rinsed shampooed with Kenra MS - rinsed used Emergencee' rinsed followed up with Nexxus Humectress -will leave on overnight...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Prepoo'ed with coconut oil - rinsed shampooed with Kenra MS - rinsed used Emergencee' rinsed followed up with Nexxus Humectress -will leave on overnight...


 
I decided to DC overnight too with some AO White Camellia mixed with AO HSR and CON Ultra Nourish Conditioner on dry hair tonight. This feels really good while its on and can't wait to see how moisturized it will feel in the morning. My hair is just loving all these deep conditionings right now, protein and moisturizing ones.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I decided to DC overnight too with some AO White Camellia mixed with AO HSR and CON Ultra Nourish Conditioner on dry hair tonight. This feels really good while its on and can't wait to see how moisturized it will feel in the morning. My hair is just loving all these deep conditionings right now, protein and moisturizing ones.




I know right, girl I would be at work contemplating what I am going to do with my hair when I get home - but conditioning overnight allows me to have a fresh hairstyle in the morning..some nights I leave my plastic cap on or I let the conditioner dry into my hair (namely the AO HSR) - rinse in the morning 

How do you like the AO WC???


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am DCing overnight with Banana Brulee.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 8, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> ok...
> 
> the partial verdict on ao white camellia on dry hair is in...
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Runner, will try it too... unless you have a different story to tell after it dries


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know what I did to my hair on friday but when I woke up on Saturday it was a hot mess.  On Friday I DC'ed with a mix of ORS replenishing pak and Jason's biotin conditioner because I had some breakage. I then greased my scalp with megatek, put it in a bun and went to bed. That must have been way too much protein because my hair was so hard and brittle the next morning. So, on Saturday morning I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm and olive oil and all is well now . I think I'm going to give the megatek a break for a couple of days. I hope that was my first and last encounter with protein overload! But on the plus side, the breakage is gone!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been DCing 2-3 times a week with Joico Treatment Balm. My hair feels so good.


----------



## Chocsmile (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks. I will def look into Duo Tex. For moisturizing conditioners I have keracare Humecto, GVP Balm, and Aussie Moist. Would  you recommend any one in particular to use aft using moderate to hard proteins. Even though it is only one day later I must say that when I come there are still broken hairs but it is much less. I def think that I will continue using Protein until it gets better...followed up with a good moist DC

You are the Bomb! I really cant believe how attentive you are to this post. I really appreciate your response.   I love your hair it has great shine and thickness. You def know what you are doing.


----------



## shae101s (Feb 8, 2009)

DCing right now..used some AOGPB...will see how I like it...Yay for dcing...it's great!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I know right, girl I would be at work contemplating what I am going to do with my hair when I get home - but conditioning overnight allows me to have a fresh hairstyle in the morning..some nights I leave my plastic cap on or I let the conditioner dry into my hair (namely the AO HSR) - rinse in the morning
> 
> How do you like the AO WC???


 
Lets just say I'm in love with it. It is the after-henna conditioner because I don't see any protiens in it. I did an ayurveda co-wash yesterday and added 1.5 Tbs of henna to it and relaized that henna works  at strengthening the hair even as a co-wash, lol. I couldn't believe how strong my hair felt afterwards, I mean, almost as if I did an all out henna treatment. Anyway, the AO WC has my hair all nice and soft all over again, thank God. DCing overnight sure does help to save a lot of valuable time I could be doing other things with.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks for this Runner, will try it too... unless you have a different story to tell after it dries


 
I did what runner did and my hair came out great with AO white camellia conditioner and AO HSR.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I don't know what I did to my hair on friday but when I woke up on Saturday it was a hot mess.  On Friday I DC'ed with a mix of ORS replenishing pak and Jason's biotin conditioner because I had some breakage. I then greased my scalp with megatek, put it in a bun and went to bed. That must have been way too much protein because my hair was so hard and brittle the next morning. So, on Saturday morning I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm and olive oil and all is well now . I think I'm going to give the megatek a break for a couple of days. I hope that was my first and last encounter with protein overload! But on the plus side, the breakage is gone!


 
Yes future, that was a lot of protien in one sitting. That Biolage conditioning balm really works at softening the hair. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

Nefertiti21 said:


> I've been DCing 2-3 times a week with Joico Treatment Balm. My hair feels so good.


 
I'm adding you to the challenge right now Nefertiti and welcome.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

Chocsmile said:


> Thanks. I will def look into Duo Tex. For moisturizing conditioners I have keracare Humecto, GVP Balm, and Aussie Moist. Would you recommend any one in particular to use aft using moderate to hard proteins. Even though it is only one day later I must say that when I come there are still broken hairs but it is much less. I def think that I will continue using Protein until it gets better...followed up with a good moist DC
> 
> You are the Bomb! I really cant believe how attentive you are to this post. I really appreciate your response. I love your hair it has great shine and thickness. You def know what you are doing.


 
Thank you Chocsmile. In answer to your question above, the GVP Conditioning Balm is the bomb. I use the original Biolage Conditioning Blam and many ladies say the GVP Balm works the same. I love that conditioner because it has ceramides in it that not only strengthen but add lots of elasticity to hair.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 8, 2009)

I Dcd with SIlicon mix today


----------



## normagee (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Aggie im in.... Deep conditioned with Matrix Biolage Ultra hydrating Masque under my O3 Steamer for 30mins today...im still using my MT by the way and castor oil...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

normagee said:


> Hi Aggie im in.... Deep conditioned with Matrix Biolage Ultra hydrating Masque under my O3 Steamer for 30mins today...im still using my MT by the way and castor oil...


 
Welcome normagee, I'll add you in now and happy hair growing.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 8, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with carols daughter black vanilla smoothie. woke up today and shampood with dr brooners castile peppermint soap mixed with avosoya oil and water. then i did a treatment of joico deep penertraiting reconstructor and now im sitting with my keracare humecto and a heating cap. i will take this off at 5:30 or 45.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2009)

_*Completed 18 hrs with Joico MR/Joico Body Luxe/Lustrasilk Shea Mango Cholesterol/JBCO mix...

rinsed, shampooed with SheScentIt Jojoba Hemp poo

now have Yes to Carrots Moisturizing Mud Mask on..
most likely will wind up having on for an hour or so..

will air dry with green tea butter/cocosta oil*_


----------



## naturalness (Feb 8, 2009)

I prepoo'd overnight with Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with olive oil and honey.  I washed my hair with Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter Shampoo and dc'd with heat for 15 minutes with Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter Conditioner.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I washed today with my aphogee shampoo, used the 2 min reconstructor and dc'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, coconut oil and olive oil. I tried to rollerset but I only had enough rollers for half of my head so I ended up blow drying (first time since the beginning of January). LADIES I HAVE PROGRESS. Check out my siggy...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 8, 2009)

So I did my DC yesterday.  I had put some OCT/MT mixed with EOs and Vitamin E the night before.  Cowashed with Long and Strong by Garnier Fructis with a lil salt (need the extra slip for detangling).  Then DCed with Pantene R&N Breakage Defense with some Vitamin E for 2 hours with 30minutes of heat on low at first.  Then put Sleek & Shine, Infusium 23, EOs (rosemary, peppermint, lavender), Vitamin E (really like my vitamin e) as my leave in.

My hair came out extra soft and detangled quite easily.  I still had quite a bit of shedding and breakage but it was less than before.  I try not to worry about that part or else I'll just stress and create more shedding.

I love the DDDCC,  my hair has been feeling extra soft and managable.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I washed today with my aphogee shampoo, used the 2 min reconstructor and dc'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, coconut oil and olive oil. I tried to rollerset but I only had enough rollers for half of my head so I ended up blow drying (first time since the beginning of January). LADIES I HAVE PROGRESS. Check out my siggy...


 
, you sure do have progress future. Congrats honey.


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Prepoo'd overnight w/ vatika coconut oil; DC today w/ Pantene nourishing noir hair mask.  Liking my hair a little bit today.  This stretch is no joke.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2009)

I DC'd last nite with Sitrinillah...I will have to DC again in 2 or 3 days...


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I pre-pooed with mega tek. I just clarified with baking soda. As I type I'm DCing with Alter Ego Garlic conditioner and Extra virgin coconut oil. Afterwards I will apply rusk smoother leave in an do a braid out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I try to read every post and it's a good thing I do because if I didn't I would have totally missed this. First of all, let me just say I am sorry you are going through this right now. Secondly, when our hair starts to break like this, many times it means that it's been like this for a while and the breakage is inevitable, meaning that we were probably not giving our hair the proper amount of care over a long period of time and now it's simply responding to that lack of care.
> 
> Now that you are freshly taking care of it again, it will get better, but unfortunately the damaged hair that you have may now be beyond repair and we can do what we can to hold on to it for as long as possible but eventually, we would need to cut it off, even if you decie to do it gradually. Proteins can only do so much repair and there is such a thing as irreparable damage unfortunately. That's why it's so important for us not to let our hair get to this point of irreparable damage.
> 
> ...


Is this the Duo Tex that your talking about?
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Protein-Conditioner/SBS-100120,default,pd.html


----------



## sky035 (Feb 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcome Lisaaa Bonet, your hair is really blingin'in your siggy by the way.


 

Thanks..you are so kind (hugs!!)...


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 8, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> I DC'd last nite with Sitrinillah...I will have to DC again in 2 or 3 days...


 Hey Summer,
Nice progress in that siggy! You grow girlie!!!


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 8, 2009)

I DC with SE Mega Cholesterol with cap and heat for about 25 minutes. This was after my egg condish treatment for protein. Lawd, my hair needed a miracle and it felt great afterwards.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 9, 2009)

Sitting with MT and my homemade ayurveda oil pre-treating right now under a plastic wrap and bonnet. Will rinse out in 1.5 hrs, wash with rhassoul and conditioner, DC with avocado+coconut cream+honey for at least 3 hours then rinse and finish off with a tea rinse.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 9, 2009)

Although I am not one of the challengers, I wanted to post a 'delicious' deep conditioner that I made a few days a go, which my hair (3c/4a) just loved.. so considering this is a deep conditioning challenge, for those who like making hair stuff at home, you may benefit from it

4 Tbs honey
5 Tbs EVOO
Half on the mix- le kair cholesterol
3 TBS Pure Hemp seed oil
4 Tbs coconut cream
5 Tbs melted Shea butter
1 Tbs glycerine
5TBS Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor


Mix up and apply... leave on for an hour or two.. rinse out....

When I used this my hair detangled like a dream in the shower, and air dried very moisturised (without me using any moisturiser after the wash)

hope this works for others.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 9, 2009)

On saturday I washed with my garlic shampoo and CON shampoo and DC'd with ORS Replenishing DC. I just dried it straight under the dryer and I love it.

Next wash day is wednesday.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 9, 2009)

dc now with Lanza's healing moisture moi moi masque for two hours without heat.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I washed today with my aphogee shampoo, used the 2 min reconstructor and dc'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, coconut oil and olive oil. I tried to rollerset but I only had enough rollers for half of my head so I ended up blow drying (first time since the beginning of January). LADIES I HAVE PROGRESS. Check out my siggy...


 Congrats on your progress


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

Lioness said:


> Although I am not one of the challengers, I wanted to post a 'delicious' deep conditioner that I made a few days a go, which my hair (3c/4a) just loved.. so considering this is a deep conditioning challenge, for those who like making hair stuff at home, you may benefit from it
> 
> 4 Tbs honey
> 5 Tbs EVOO
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing this recipe Lioness. I know that Naturalgurl will probably love this.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this recipe Lioness. I know that Naturalgurl will probably love this.



You're welcome


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aggie did you see my question on page 13?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Is this the Duo Tex that your talking about?
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/Protein-Conditioner/SBS-100120,default,pd.html


 


ms_b_haven06 said:


> Aggie did you see my question on page 13?


 
Sorry about this sweetie, yes that is the DuoTex that I am referring to. This protein treatment is amazing. It's watery but it doesn't get hard on the hair like Aphogee 2 step and it doesn't require heat to work. I love it!


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 9, 2009)

Never posted my starting pics because I was braided until last thursday here it goes:


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

cicilypayne said:


> Never posted my starting pics because I was braided until last thursday here it goes:


Even while wet, it looks nice and thick.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry about this sweetie, yes that is the DuoTex that I am referring to. This protein treatment is amazing. It's watery but it doesn't get hard on the hair like Aphogee 2 step and it doesn't require heat to work. I love it!


Thanks for answering..So you add it to a spray bottle and apply? And this is the same strength as Aphogee 2-step?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thanks for answering..So you add it to a spray bottle and apply? And this is the same strength as Aphogee 2-step?


 
No I do not use a spray bottle and no Duo Tex is not anywhere near as strong as Aphogee 2 step treatment. It's mild to moderate in strength and mild enough to use once a week to every 10 days on my hair. I'm transitioning from bone straight relaxed to texlaxed hair now and need the extra strengthening properties in my hair consistently to keep the 2 demarcation lines fortified.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thanks for answering..So you add it to a spray bottle and apply? And this is the same strength as Aphogee 2-step?




Hey chick - hope u don't mind me jumpin' in on this one...I am using the USDT once a week and I put it a spray bottle cuz it it pretty watery -but it is some good stuff...what I wanted to tell you that they have the bottle for 3.99 at the beauty supply by Krogers on Greens. I paid 5 something at Sally's so u know where I will be buying it next. But it is such a large bottle - it will last you a while

HTH


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 9, 2009)

*DC'ed yesterday with Sitrinillah for 90 minutes, no heat. *


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> No I do not use a spray bottle and no Duo Tex is not anywhere near as strong as Aphogee 2 step treatment. It's mild to moderate in strength and mild enough to use once a week to every 10 days on my hair. I'm transitioning from bone straight relaxed to texlaxed hair now and need the extra strengthening properties in my hair consistently to keep the 2 demarcation lines fortified.


So its the same strength as 2 min?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey chick - hope u don't mind me jumpin' in on this one...I am using the USDT once a week and I put it a spray bottle cuz it it pretty watery -but it is some good stuff...what I wanted to tell you that they have the bottle for 3.99 at the beauty supply by Krogers on Greens. I paid 5 something at Sally's so u know where I will be buying it next. But it is such a large bottle - it will last you a while
> 
> HTH


Dang I may have to go get that....Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> So its the same strength as 2 min?


 
Yes I'd say it is pretty close to the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor but please understand they are different too because the Duo Tex has Hydrolyzed Collagen as it's main protein content and this protein is known simply for it's elasticity increasing properties and the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor on the other hand has hydrolyed keratin and vegetable proteins in it as it's main protein content, although it also has a little bit of collagen in it as well. 

The hydrolyzed keratin in Aphogee 2 minute will strengthen all 3 layers of the hair because the keratin molecules are broken down and therefore small enough to go beyond the cuticle and penetrate the hair shaft. I sometimes mix the Aphogee 2 minute and the Duo Tex together to have both the collagens and the keratin proteins to accomplish both elasticity and strength all in one protein treatment session. However, they work very well independantly. 

All proteins strengthen the hair to some degree but they also each have specific characteristics that make them different as well. Some reconstruct the hair, some create shine, some cause build-up on the hair, others don't, some soften, some strenthen, etc. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 10, 2009)

I DC'ed today with silicon mix for a few hours with no heat. I had a bad week last week, I didn't do anything to my hair ,my apartment was being painted and hair was the last thing on my mind.erplexed I'm paying for it this week though my hair is acting funny.. I lost a lot of hair this wash, well a lot to me.erplexed


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Although I've been keeping up on my 2X/week DC I haven't kept up on my posting.  I continue to DC 2x /wk, and am under the dryer now.  DC'd with Alter Ego Garlic + Davines with steam and heat for 40 min.


----------



## Skent (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you still accepting people to join this challenge? If so, I'd like to be in. I DC my hair tonight using hydratherma natural moisture boosting deep conditioner with some honey.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 10, 2009)

I know that it's hard to do this in every post but , I feel sorry for a newbie.

Please keep in mind that  not everyone has been here since forever and even though I've been a member for a while I just started posting the last couple of months and sometimes ...*a lot of times *I don't have a clue as to what y'all are talking about, using abbreviations and all. I just read a page and I felt like I was reading a foreign language.  

If u have the time please type out the name of what you are talking about. I say this with all due respect and not 1 bit of snarkiness.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 10, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> I know that it's hard to do this in every post but , I feel sorry for a newbie.
> 
> Please keep in mind that  not everyone has been here since forever and even though I've been a member for a while I just started posting the last couple of months and sometimes ...*a lot of times *I don't have a clue as to what y'all are talking about, using abbreviations and all. I just read a page and I felt like I was reading a foreign language.
> 
> If u have the time please type out the name of what you are talking about. I say this with all due respect and not 1 bit of snarkiness.



Hi MsDeeVee...I hope you don't mind me intervening...check out this link, this may help http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 10, 2009)

Lioness said:


> Although I am not one of the challengers, I wanted to post a 'delicious' deep conditioner that I made a few days a go, which my hair (3c/4a) just loved.. so considering this is a deep conditioning challenge, for those who like making hair stuff at home, you may benefit from it
> 
> 4 Tbs honey
> 5 Tbs EVOO
> ...



Thanks for sharing - I love homemade recipes!

So, do you use it on washed hair? You rinse it out, seal, style and go right?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 10, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I DC'ed today with silicon mix for a few hours with no heat. I had a bad week last week, I didn't do anything to my hair ,my apartment was being painted and hair was the last thing on my mind.erplexed I'm paying for it this week though my hair is acting funny.. I lost a lot of hair this wash, well a lot to me.erplexed


 that doesnt look like alot IMO...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 10, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Summer,
> Nice progress in that siggy! You grow girlie!!!


Thanks girly!!
what would yall reccomend as a after relaxer DC...
I wanna DC today later on..I dont like the way my hair smells after i flat ironed it....


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair last night w/Jasmine's Babassu Butter conditioner.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is the story of my life too. I went to work today with DC on my hair under a shower cap and wig.


 

OMG!!! I read this and had to tell my friend who is sitting next to me right now!! WOW!! I got to try this


----------



## sevetlana (Feb 10, 2009)

Dced last night with Vitale


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2009)

i wont be deep condition again until sunday but i've already been thinking about what im going to do.
im going to pre poo on dry hair for no less than 4 hours with shescentit's olive and orange conditioner, then shampoo with my castile soap mix, then deep condition with heat for no less than 30 minutes with mizani(either moisture fuze or fulfyl-havent use any of these in a long time). im not sure if i will do my usual protein treatment.


----------



## Tarae (Feb 10, 2009)

DC'd yesterday with GVP Balm on dry hair.
I think I like it on dry hair better.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been DCing twice a week religiously but I haven't been posting at all 

I have a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Tretament and AO Honey Suckle Rose on right now.  Will leave on for 2 hours no heat.


----------



## natstar (Feb 10, 2009)

MOP extreme moisture, coconut oil, peppermint EO on dry hair right now


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I DC'ed today with silicon mix for a few hours with no heat. I had a bad week last week, I didn't do anything to my hair ,my apartment was being painted and hair was the last thing on my mind.erplexed I'm paying for it this week though my hair is acting funny.. I lost a lot of hair this wash, well a lot to me.erplexed


 
This is bad but not that bad especially if you haven't done anything to your hair for a whole week.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

Skent said:


> Are you still accepting people to join this challenge? If so, I'd like to be in. I DC my hair tonight using hydratherma natural moisture boosting deep conditioner with some honey.


Welcome to the challenge Skent.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> I know that it's hard to do this in every post but , I feel sorry for a newbie.
> 
> Please keep in mind that not everyone has been here since forever and even though I've been a member for a while I just started posting the last couple of months and sometimes ...*a lot of times *I don't have a clue as to what y'all are talking about, using abbreviations and all. I just read a page and I felt like I was reading a foreign language.
> 
> If u have the time please type out the name of what you are talking about. I say this with all due respect and not 1 bit of snarkiness.


 
Hi msdeevee, I am sorry you feel a litle lost with all the acronyms in this thread, but there is a sticky on the front page that has a thread with all the abbreviations but not all of the products we use as we learn them from being on the forum so often.  I will try to spell them out as much as I can for you. Here's the thread with some of the acronyms we use http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774 and check this one out too http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441. I know it's gonna be a lot of reading but I hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> OMG!!! I read this and had to tell my friend who is sitting next to me right now!! WOW!! I got to try this


 
Yeah J Glazin, a girl's gatta do what a girl's gatta do. It's the survival of the fittest. My hair likes a lot of attention and I give it to her.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I've been DCing twice a week religiously but I haven't been posting at all
> 
> I have a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Tretament and AO Honey Suckle Rose on right now. Will leave on for 2 hours no heat.


 
Good to see you posting again JD.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 11, 2009)

Prepoo'ed on wet hair with coconut oil then placed MT on top...let it sit for a little while (hours) rinsed shampoo'ed dc with Kenra


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooooops! I forgot to post my DC update yesterday. First I did a protein treatment with Duo Tex mixed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and then I DC'ed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (AO HSR) mixed with AO White Camellia (AOWC)and Mizani Moisturefuse for an hour.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 11, 2009)

deep conditioned with a mixture of ors and keracare humecto on dry hair for 1 hour. I do not usually mix these together but each bottle had a small amount that I needed to use up. Hair is nice and soft today. A co-worker dug her hands into my fronono:.(I hate when people do that). Anyway I do not know if she was expecting to feel steel wool but she was so surprised at how soft my hair is. This deep conditioning challenge is working


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2009)

deep conditioned for 1 hour without heat.


----------



## TdotGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I DC'ed last night with SitriNillah & castor oil with and without heat for over an hour.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm DC'ing tonight with conditioning balm mixed with EVOO and coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2009)

Last night I dc'd one hour with and hour without heat with Hairveda's Moist PRO, wheat protein, and egg.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 11, 2009)

going to DC in a few with Hmmm Coconut Mask. Yeah that sounds good.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think this is the first time this year i have dc'ed my hair (twice i've had it done by a stylist), i feel really ashamed. It's amazing how much build up and gunk i could feel when my hair was only saturated by the water from the shower. Long story short i'll be the hooded dryer for 15 minutes with this Uans Intensive Reconstructor. This stuff IS really, really amazing! My hair was soooo tangled after i got out the shower i just took a rattail comb and divided my hair into sections to apply this, product. Let me tell you! I didn't even use a comb to detangle my hair and when i got done applying the product throughout my hair it looked as if i did! But the strange thing is i don't see any cones in the ingredients listed. i hope my tangles just melt away when i get ready to rinse. After this i'll proceed to rollerset using the anchor method. It feels so good to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Feb 11, 2009)

I havn't been keeping up with posting, but I have been deep conditioning twice a week with all sorts of different conditioners.  My hair loves this.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it to late to JOIN? I wana I wana.

I will be using all sorts of stuff. But atleast once a week megatek and I have to figure what out of my mini store I will use.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I think this is the first time this year i have dc'ed my hair (twice i've had it done by a stylist), i feel really ashamed. It's amazing how much build up and gunk i could feel when my hair was only saturated by the water from the shower. Long story short i'll be the hooded dryer for 15 minutes with this *Uans Intensive Reconstructor. This stuff IS really, really amazing! My hair was soooo tangled after i got out the shower i just took a rattail comb and divided my hair into sections to apply this, product. Let me tell you! I didn't even use a comb to detangle my hair and when i got done applying the product throughout my hair it looked as if i did! But the strange thing is i don't see any cones in the ingredients listed. i hope my tangles just melt away when i get ready to rinse.* After this i'll proceed to rollerset using the anchor method. It feels so good to get back in the swing of things.



details please sweetie....what's in this? I MUST have it


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 11, 2009)

tishee said:


> details please sweetie....what's in this? I MUST have it


I learned about it here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFlF30N-tjM&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23HIN1IQ1ws


----------



## naturalness (Feb 11, 2009)

I deep conditioned for one hour with heat today.  I used IC Fantasia Deep Penetrating Moisturizer mixed with honey and olive oil.  So far so good.


----------



## long4longhair (Feb 11, 2009)

Please add me. Using Carol's Daughter Khoret Amen and Yes to Carrots.


----------



## bgirl72 (Feb 11, 2009)

Count Me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yea DC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Is it to late to JOIN? I wana I wana.
> 
> I will be using all sorts of stuff. But atleast once a week megatek and I have to figure what out of my mini store I will use.


 
Hi JJamiah, it's not too late. You can definitely join and a warm welcome to you honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

long4longhair said:


> Please add me. Using Carol's Daughter Khoret Amen and Yes to Carrots.


 


bgirl72 said:


> Count Me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yea DC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome to both of you long4longhair and bgirl72. Enjoy the challenge.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 11, 2009)

Used up my last bit of Aveda Damage Remedy IRT tonight. DCed for 1 hour using the electric steam cap. Followed with Joico Body Luxe Conditioner. I am looking to replace the Aveda, but my hair feels so good, that I am not sure that I can part with this product. I feel that I need a product with a bit more protein, but something that also moisturizes my dry hair. Another member recommended Joico K-pak...any other recommendations would be great...thanks in advance!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Used up my last bit of Aveda Damage Remedy IRT tonight. DCed for 1 hour using the electric steam cap. Followed with Joico Body Luxe Conditioner. I am looking to replace the Aveda, but my hair feels so good, that I am not sure that I can part with this product. I feel that I need a product with a bit more protein, but something that also moisturizes my dry hair. Another member recommended Joico K-pak...any other recommendations would be great...thanks in advance!


 
You could try Abba Pure recovery or Abba Pure Color Treat conditioners. They are great organic products, even the shampoos are awesome. You can get them from www.sleekhair.com and I believe  http://www.salonsavings.com/abba/ has them too.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You could try Abba Pure recovery or Abba Pure Color Treat conditioners. They are great organic products, even the shampoos are awesome. You can get them from www.sleekhair.com and I believe http://www.salonsavings.com/abba/ has them too.


 
Aggie, you are a gem. Thanks so much. I will check this out .


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 12, 2009)

Did a treatment with yoghurt mixed with amla oil, rose powder, neem powder and rosewater. Rinsed and DC with NTM mask. Silky hair


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Aggie, you are a gem. Thanks so much. I will check this out .


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dcing right now on dry hair with Sitrinillah.  Will leave in for about 4 hours then get under the dryer for 1 hour.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 12, 2009)

deep conditioning now. 

 ao white camellia, silk peptide powder and avocado butter

 cant wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 12, 2009)

Just checking in, Im Dcing with Silicone Mix, TJ Nourish Spa, & my Ayurveda herbs. I might Finish with a Fenugreek Tea rinse.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2009)

I cowashed with my garnier fructis length & strength mix.  Then DC'ed overnight (1 hour of heat at first) with Biolage Fortifying Conditioner with Vitamin E and Rosemary, Lavander EO.  I put Sleek & Shine Leave-In with Infusium 23, Jojoba Oil, Tea Tree Oil, and some EOs (I love the way they smell and make my scalp tingle)

I don't know if I liked the way it turned out.  It was kind of dry feeling.  Could it be protein overload?  What can I do to reverse it or balance it?

TIA


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 12, 2009)

About to shampoo and DC with Pantene...


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, so I colored my hair on Saturday, Feb.5th and didn't DC because I used Loreal Colorspa which is Demi-Permanent. Tonight which is Thursday, Feb, 12th--I pre treated with Cherie's Herbal remedy mixed with Vatika Oil and Sizta 2 Sizta Amazing Hair Oil. I sat under my hot cap for 30 minutes, then shampooed. I then deep conditioned with Sizta 2 Sizta Deep Conditioner for 45 minutes under the heat cap again. I'm air drying now with moisturizing cream in my hair. I'll seal with oil in about 10 minutes.


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 12, 2009)

Weekly Update:

Tuesday: Pre-pooed with coconut oil then DC'd with AO Island Naturals for 30 minutes.

Thursday: Did red clay mask and DC'd with AO Island Naturals for 30 minutes.


----------



## MzWill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey fellow dc'ers!

I've been off the radar for the past few wks...way 2 much going on!
Anyhoo, I've been keeping up w/my twice wkly dcs alternating between ao gpb & ao hsr (both w/castor oil, honeyquat, & suave coconut condish mixed in).  They leave my hair really soft & shiny.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 13, 2009)

DC today

I pre-poo with Alma Oil for 24 hours. Will clarify and wash my hair then DC with my Aussie Moist DC I like it so far. I am 21 weeks post my hair is doing very well.


----------



## Ozma (Feb 13, 2009)

DC overnight with ORS Mayonnaise, honey, and evoo
cowash, leave-in and I am trying a roller set since I am staying in today


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 13, 2009)

Will DC again Sunday night since I will be using heat this weekend.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry I am late but that helps alot.





Aggie said:


> Yes I'd say it is pretty close to the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor but please understand they are different too because the Duo Tex has Hydrolyzed Collagen as it's main protein content and this protein is known simply for it's elasticity increasing properties and the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor on the other hand has hydrolyed keratin and vegetable proteins in it as it's main protein content, although it also has a little bit of collagen in it as well.
> 
> The hydrolyzed keratin in Aphogee 2 minute will strengthen all 3 layers of the hair because the keratin molecules are broken down and therefore small enough to go beyond the cuticle and penetrate the hair shaft. I sometimes mix the Aphogee 2 minute and the Duo Tex together to have both the collagens and the keratin proteins to accomplish both elasticity and strength all in one protein treatment session. However, they work very well independantly.
> 
> All proteins strengthen the hair to some degree but they also each have specific characteristics that make them different as well. Some reconstruct the hair, some create shine, some cause build-up on the hair, others don't, some soften, some strenthen, etc. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 13, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance co for 1-2 hr(s). without heat.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am mixing my DC together now, it contains....
1 1/2 tsp of Carrot & Aloe Oil (all gone now)
2 1/3 tsp of Honey (all gone now)
3 tsp of Castro Oil
2 tsp of Coconut Oil
5 drops of Peppermint Oil
Pantene Breakage Defense
and added 3 tsp of KC Humecto (bottle)


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 13, 2009)

This is my 2nd week.

I was real busy this week studying for a test so today is my 1st DC for the week.

I pre-pood last night with the Crown & Glory afro detangler and some Eden oil. I left it on overnight. I'm trying to finish off ther C&G afro detangler. It's not bad but not good enough to spend another almost 50.00 on.

I washed that out today and am now sitting with ORS replenishing pack and some NTM deep recovery hair mask and my heat cap.

I'll rinse that out and maybe do the Aphogee 2 min. Is that too much?

ETA: Didn't do the Aphogee. I'll just rinse out and do a leave-in.

I think I may try a rollerset since I'm not doing anything else today.


----------



## MsElise (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey just checking in!  Hope you ladies have a great Valentines Day...I'm wishing one for you all!

I plan to DC on Sunday night since I will be MIA as of tomorrow morning. I finally got my MT so I will be adding this mix to my reggie:

4oz of MT
1/2tsp of Emu Oil
1tsp of Castor Oil
1/2 of Amla Oil

I mix it up in an applicator bottle and will apply to the scalp and massage it after my wash and DC.  Then section in four braids and back to wigging it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Aggie or anyone thats has tried this...
Umm is there another way I can use this 2 step like maybe mixed with conditioner and how often?
I am really not feeling the stickiness and the stuff running down my neck, face, and back. And I really hate sitting under the dryer it be too hot under there.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Sorry I am late but that helps alot.


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hey Aggie or anyone thats has tried this...
> Umm is there another way I can use this 2 step like maybe mixed with conditioner and how often?
> I am really not feeling the stickiness and the stuff running down my neck, face, and back. And I really hate sitting under the dryer it be too hot under there.


 
I tried this before but because my hair hates the 2 step, it didn't work out for me. It didn't dry any faster and it still dripped but not as bad. I chucked it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

Ladies, I am heading to bed early tonight because I will be travelling tomorrow and will not be able to sign in a for a few days. So wish me a safe journey, thanks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I tried this before but because my hair hates the 2 step, it didn't work out for me. It didn't dry any faster and it still dripped but not as bad. I chucked it.


I am guessing that since its mixed with conditioner that it doesnt get hard. How often is it safe to do that?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awww bye Aggie, we will miss you.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am guessing that since its mixed with conditioner that it doesnt get hard. How often is it safe to do that?


 
It's not that it isn't safe to do, my hair just didn't like it and I would recommend doing this treatment between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awww bye Aggie, we will miss you.


 
Thanks sweetie.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 13, 2009)

I found the new topic,yayyyyyyyyyyy  , Hey Aggie, ladies I have been so busy the past couple weeks, but I still been DC, just checking in with you ladies, my next DC I will use Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special Conditioner.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2009)

_*Cleansing with WEN, then leaving it in overnight...*_


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies, I am heading to bed early tonight because I will be travelling tomorrow and will not be able to sign in a for a few days. So wish me a safe journey, thanks.



Have a safe journey honey, you'll be missed! Happy Valentines day! :wink2:


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 14, 2009)

Applied MT and oil to dry hair for a few hours then co-washed yesterday.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2009)

Did an Aphogee 2 Step yesterday followed by Aphogee Moisture balance, Kenra MC, and a DC of LeKair Cholesterol and olive oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2009)

Will be dcing with Alter Ego Garlic Tx for the first time today.  I will dc overnight.  Will use heat for 1 hr too.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey y'all! Here's my update:

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*


me~


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It's not that it isn't safe to do, my hair just didn't like it and I would recommend doing this treatment between 6-8 weeks.


I will just finish up the small bottle that I have and not finish buy this stuff anymore. So what is equal to the 2 step minus the stickiness?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Did an Aphogee 2 Step yesterday followed by Aphogee Moisture balance, Kenra MC, and a DC of LeKair Cholesterol and olive oil.


Did you hair come out hard since LeKair is a protein conditioner?


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 14, 2009)

think i wanna dc overnight today

 on dry hair.  ao white camellia.

 will rinse tomorrow and avocado butter it up on wet hair.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 14, 2009)

Keep up the good work ladies  , my wash day is tommorow, its normally on saturdays, but today was a busy day, so sunday's wash day tommorow,lol.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 14, 2009)

Prepoo with a combo of EVOO, EVCO and Castor Oil - rinsed shampooed with Nexxus Diametress - used Keraphix - the applied Joico K-Pak Liquid Leave In - Lacio Lacio rollerset...


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey ladies,
Im a little late but this is what i have done

FEB 11-garlic shampoo and conditioner
~cholestrol wit an egg, avocado and grapeseed oil for 30 mins
~ garlic conditioner again for 5 mins
~result: my hair was super soft. I love the result.

Feb 14-Pre poo wit avocado butter, avocado, castor,coconut oil. Rinse out 9 hours lata.
~lightly shampoo wit garlic shampoo follow by a garlic conditioner.
~result: my hair is in love


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 14, 2009)

Well I had my hair done today and the stylist used Alter Ego Garlic treatment for 20 minutes under the dryer. It was just OK. I really like taking care of my own hair now.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 15, 2009)

i said i was gonna dc my hair overnight last night
but i actually didnt

i ended up falling asleep before putting any conditioner in my hair
so i'm about to go get some DC on my hair for a few hours today and rinse later tonight when i take my shower for work in the morning.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 15, 2009)

I DC'd on Friday with Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm (GVP version).

ETA: I used Nexxus Keraphi before using the Conditioning Balm.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 15, 2009)

DC'd early yesterday a.m. w/Una Bomba dc.


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 15, 2009)

15 min Cherry Almond Conditioner at Domincan Salon before rollerset


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2009)

When I saw the other thread was closed I freaked out. I'm so glad this one is a continuation. Aggie, thanks so much for starting a new thread.

So anyway I bought an aloe vera leaf today at the bodega. I brought it home and chopped it up. Why does it stink like armpit? LOL  I have a bottle of aloe vera juice and gel, but I wanted to do it old school and just buy the real plant.  I mixed it up with my La Plancha conditioner, grapeseed oil, sheabutter, Burt's Bees deep conditioner, and I mixed it up in the blender because I didn't like the booger consistency.  It came out whipped and it felt really good in my hair. I left it on my hair for one hour and I'm under the dryer right now trying to get my rollerset hair done.  I'm going to take out the rollers and leave it in a ponytail. I really liked how my rollerset came out last week when I didn't use the flatiron. I'll snap a picture tomorrow if its worthy of posting.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 16, 2009)

I think ima do a motions DC a bit later on...


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm so ready to DC my hair but I just relaxed on Saturday. Is it too soon?


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 16, 2009)

Relaxed last night, put a blue black rinse in, and DCed with Humecto and Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 16, 2009)

I DCed on Saturday night with Nexxus emergencee for about 35 minutes and then followed with a mixture of banana brulee and AO honey suckle rose.  My hair came out GREAT!  That was my first time using banana brulee.  I ordered the sample size and it was not enough for even one DC with my heavy-handedness, so I added the AOHSR.  I left it in for about 2 1/2 hours and I was sooo pleased with the results.  I will definitely purchase the banana brulee and do that one again.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Feb 16, 2009)

Every Sunday I deep condition.  This Sunday I put on Lush's Jasmine Fluff Ease and left it on for 8 hours (1 hour with heat cap).  Conditioner wash it out.  It has a strong jasmine scent that I can still smell.  I didn't have to use a leave in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I found the new topic,yayyyyyyyyyyy  , Hey Aggie, ladies I have been so busy the past couple weeks, but I still been DC, just checking in with you ladies, my next DC I will use Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special Conditioner.


 
That's great that you found it DDP. I am travelling right now and haven't been able to post anything since Friday and I will be limited in how much I can post for about 5 weeks but I will try to post as frequently as I can until then.

I haven't read all the post as yet so I will do that right now while I have some time.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will just finish up the small bottle that I have and not finish buy this stuff anymore. So what is equal to the 2 step minus the stickiness?


I haven't tried it yet, but I believe Nexxus Emergencee is similar and so is Remedee I think.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I relaxed my hair with silk elements regular lye then used aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. Then I DC'd with a mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, coconut oil and olive oil. Here are my results...


 
I gatta say, your hair is lookin' good future. Keep it up.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Hey ladies,
> Im a little late but this is what i have done
> 
> FEB 11-garlic shampoo and conditioner
> ...


Congrats on your great results J Glazin.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Well I had my hair done today and the stylist used Alter Ego Garlic treatment for 20 minutes under the dryer. It was just OK.* I really like taking care of my own hair now*.


 
I know this feeling all too well.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> When I saw the other thread was closed I freaked out. I'm so glad this one is a continuation. Aggie, thanks so much for starting a new thread.
> 
> *So anyway I bought an aloe vera leaf today at the bodega. I brought it home and chopped it up. Why does it stink like armpit?* LOL I have a bottle of aloe vera juice and gel, but I wanted to do it old school and just buy the real plant. I mixed it up with my La Plancha conditioner, grapeseed oil, sheabutter, Burt's Bees deep conditioner, and I mixed it up in the blender because I didn't like the booger consistency. It came out whipped and it felt really good in my hair. I left it on my hair for one hour and I'm under the dryer right now trying to get my rollerset hair done. I'm going to take out the rollers and leave it in a ponytail. I really liked how my rollerset came out last week when I didn't use the flatiron. I'll snap a picture tomorrow if its worthy of posting.


 
, This is too funny BM and you're quite welcomed. By the way, that baby in your siggy is just too cute. What exactly was on her mind anyway?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I'm so ready to DC my hair but I just relaxed on Saturday. Is it too soon?


 
Yes this is too soon. You'd want to DC on Tuesday at the very earliest to avoid reversion.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 16, 2009)

I DCed overnight with ORS hair mayo and now I am walking around with a mix of coconut milk and lime on my head.

I don't know if I did it right because it is dripping like crazy HELP...anyone?????????


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 16, 2009)

Applied MT to dry hair with my ayurvedic oil, left for 5 hours while I slept after a night at work, rinsed out and co-washed. I need a moisture DC next time....

ETA: So good to see you around Aggie, hope you're having a fab time away!


----------



## Tarae (Feb 16, 2009)

DC'd Saturday w/ a mix of Pantene RN & Banana Brulee.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm trying to use up some of my pj stash, so I mixed up a concoction of Horsetail, Nettle, Shikakai, (powders) with ORS replenishing pack, Jason's Natural Biotin cond., Silicone Mix, NTM, and TJ Nourish Spa.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Aggie, imma try that NE





Aggie said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I believe Nexxus Emergencee is similar and so is Remedee I think.


----------



## Ozma (Feb 16, 2009)

Dc'ing right now on dry hair with 
1/2 avocado
3/4 cup coconut milk
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp evoo
I'm hungry!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 16, 2009)

_*DC'ing for at least an hour with SitriNillah and Lustrasilk Mango & Shea.
Following up with WEN Fig/Moist 24/7.
Airdrying.*_


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 16, 2009)

I have small individual braids (not micros but darn-well near; I hate taking them down- uggh!). Has anyone tried DC with braids in? Did you notice a difference from doing the DC?


----------



## myronnie (Feb 16, 2009)

Deep conditioned on dry hair no heat with GVP Conditioning Balm+Suave Coconut Conditioner+Aussie Moist+Avocado Butter+Camellia Seed Oil+Honey+Castor Oil
Shampooed with GVP Extra Gentle twice
Then quickie conditioned with VO5 Free me freesia

I love Dc'ing on dry hair with no heat then shampooing..much easier to comb, for real! I feel like i can stretch so much longer!!


----------



## naturalness (Feb 16, 2009)

I deep conditioned with MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask.  I had it in for about 6 hours.  It left my hair soft, smooth and managable.  This is going to be a staple deep treatment for me.


----------



## trinigal27 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Checking in. I have been keeping up with my deep condition, have been doing it every other day but now I have cut down to once a week  since I now have braids in my hair and would love to try and keep them in for 2 months.*


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 17, 2009)

Deep conditioned this morning with AO J.A.Y. conditioner mixed with Ojon Ultra hydrating conditioner for 30 minutes, no heat.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , This is too funny BM and you're quite welcomed. By the way, that baby in your siggy is just too cute. What exactly was on her mind anyway?



I have no idea! Probably evil thoughts! LOL If you look at her funny she gives you the dirtiest looks. She must get it from her momma LOL and not me. Probably doesn't help that I laugh when she does it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Applied MT to dry hair with my ayurvedic oil, left for 5 hours while I slept after a night at work, rinsed out and co-washed. I need a moisture DC next time....
> 
> ETA: So good to see you around Aggie, hope you're having a fab time away!


 
I'm with my boyfreind for a few weeks so yeah, I'm having a great time except for the weather - it's freezing down here in Nebraska.

ETA: I just read your reason for editing your last post to me. Thank you, that was so sweet and so I will return the love.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I have small individual braids (not micros but darn-well near; I hate taking them down- uggh!). Has anyone tried DC with braids in? Did you notice a difference from doing the DC?


 
I've done DCs with extension braids but I always diluted the DC with water and poured it over my braids and left if on for a few hours then go wash it out under the shower. My braided hair kept soft the whole time and take down was pretty easy.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I DC'd with my mix of GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, olive oil and coconut oil. My hair feels so soft!


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey y'all! Here's my update:

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*




me~


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prepooed with combo of AO HSR with a little AO GPB...shampooed followed up with PM Super Strong Treatment for 1-3 minutes while in shower...


----------



## sky035 (Feb 17, 2009)

DCed on Sunday with Nature's Therapy and Suave as a base. Used a shower cap for several hours as I did chores around the house.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 17, 2009)

naturalness said:


> I deep conditioned with MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask. I had it in for about 6 hours. It left my hair soft, smooth and managable. This is going to be a staple deep treatment for me.


 
While I need more deep conditioners like a need a hole in my head, I was reading about this one just yesterday. I think I may have to give it a try. This challenge needs to last a long time, so I can use all of the deep conditioners and hair masks I've purchased. 

The good thing is, I'm having a great time deep conditioning my hair and alternate between steam and under the dryer. Tonight I had work to do, so I'm using the Alterna Seasilk with a plastic cap and a hat to generate heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dcing with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque.  1 hour with and 1 hour w/o heat. I got a sample so it was hard squeezing as much as I wanted out of the little bitty bottle.


----------



## naturalness (Feb 18, 2009)

newflowers said:


> While I need more deep conditioners like a need a hole in my head, I was reading about this one just yesterday. I think I may have to give it a try. This challenge needs to last a long time, so I can use all of the deep conditioners and hair masks I've purchased.
> 
> The good thing is, I'm having a great time deep conditioning my hair and alternate between steam and under the dryer. Tonight I had work to do, so I'm using the Alterna Seasilk with a plastic cap and a hat to generate heat.


 

Trust me, this conditioner is very, very good.  I have tried a lot of products and I have tried a number of Alterna products and this is way better.  The ingredients are simple but it is really a superior product-In my opinion.  I have a review in my Fotki.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 18, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday with Silicon mix! I forgot to post.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 18, 2009)

ive been slackin I only DCed once last week and I havent at all this week Anywho just recieved my steamer Monday, have yet to set it up but I will DC tonight when I get off work


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm with my boyfreind for a few weeks so yeah, I'm having a great time except for the weather - it's freezing down here in Nebraska.
> 
> ETA: I just read your reason for editing your last post to me. Thank you, that was so sweet and so I will return the love.



Oh, the cold! I presume your hair's well protected, huh? Make him keep you warm girl! And you're welcome... thanks for appreciating back. Because of you I'm DC-ing my hair regularly!

Not especially a DC per-se, but I applied conditioner and ayurvedic oil to my hair, covered in plastic, scarf and had a run. Rinsed out an hour later.

Ladies, how do I find out how different ingredients work on hair? Is there a database online with info on how keratin, hydrolysed wheat protein etc act on hair please? I bought a number of Avalon Organics conditioners recently and really would like to learn more about the ingredients. Help on this will be muchly appreciated!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay!!!!!! I'm somewhat consistent! This is my second week in a row (not sure when wednesday became wash day instead of monday but i'll take anything right about now)! I shamppoed with ORS Olive Oil Aloe Shampoo, i really wanted to deep condition with ORS Replenishing Conditioner but i couldn't find it. So i settled for Elasta QP DPR-11. I applied it at 10:30 but i had a staff meeting at 11:00 so i shamelessly put a plastic cap, shower cap and bonnet and headed out the door. Well its 12:30 and i'm back watching my soaps so i predict i'll wash it out at 1pm. I think it will be alright though. I'm gonna wet bun today, i have no patience to rollerset.


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 18, 2009)

will dc tonight when i get home from work
so probably a little after 6pm. 

fun times.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 18, 2009)

I Dc'd with silicon mix today for the first time and I liked it, I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 18, 2009)

So today I dc with organic olive oil deep conditioner for about an hour.  Crazy me. While my car was warming up I applied the condition. I recently purchase conditioner made of ginseng and tea tree. Going to try that today and let you know how it comes out


----------



## naturalness (Feb 18, 2009)

I am trying to use up all of my products.  I mixed the last of my ORS Hair Mayonnaise, ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak, Silicon Mix and Aphogee 2 minute together.  I mixed equal parts of each conditioner and I left it in my hair for about 1 hour.  My hair felt good after and had a lot of slip, however it also felt bit dryer than I would like(because of the protein) so I followed up with Aubrey Organics HSR and I left that in for a half hour.  My hair feels great,


----------



## TexturedTresses (Feb 18, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> So today I dc with organic olive oil deep conditioner for about an hour. Crazy me. While my car was warming up I applied the condition. I recently purchase conditioner made of ginseng and tea tree. Going to try that today and let you know how it comes out


 
your hair is really fabulous!!!


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 18, 2009)

TexturedTresses said:


> your hair is really fabulous!!!


 

Thank you. I recently cut my hair because it wasnt doing so well. Thats why I am dedicated to this thread. UR HAIR LOOKS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! I cant wait till my hair is like that.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 19, 2009)

I Dced again today with Banana Brulee


----------



## newflowers (Feb 19, 2009)

naturalness said:


> Trust me, this conditioner is very, very good. I have tried a lot of products and I have tried a number of Alterna products and this is way better. The ingredients are simple but it is really a superior product-In my opinion. I have a review in my Fotki.


 
Thanks - I'm finding that, though I have many deep conditioners, I'm using a lot as well as I dc two or three times a week. Interestingly, even though it was on sale, the Alterna was still expensive; it is not my favorite, and i won't purchase it again. I feel like my hair is stronger, but it doesn't give me the silkiness I like, and it's hard to rinse. Did you find that?


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 19, 2009)

I applied avocado+coconut cream+honey with ayurvedic oils to my dry hair, covered in plastic and a scarf,  left on for about an hour while I had a run. Rinsed out then co-washed.


----------



## HairHustla (Feb 19, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I'm promising myself to be in this thread more than i was in the other. I think the only time i was in the other thread was when i joined.erplexed I know i can do this.


 
I am with you, I have some kind of irrational fear of posting but I am working through it.   Aggie would it be ok if I could try this one more gin?  I will be deep conditioning twice per week with Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment. Thank you for the love!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 19, 2009)

Pre-poo'd over night with Amla Gold.  DCing now with Silicon Mix.  I've slowed down on my DCing because I have NG now and I get a lot of breakage when my hair is wet.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Oh, the cold! I presume your hair's well protected, huh? Make him keep you warm girl! And you're welcome... thanks for appreciating back. Because of you I'm DC-ing my hair regularly!
> 
> Not especially a DC per-se, but I applied conditioner and ayurvedic oil to my hair, covered in plastic, scarf and had a run. Rinsed out an hour later.
> 
> Ladies, how do I find out how different ingredients work on hair? Is there a database online with info on how keratin, hydrolysed wheat protein etc act on hair please? I bought a number of Avalon Organics conditioners recently and really would like to learn more about the ingredients. Help on this will be muchly appreciated!


Thanks Jax, you're doing great so far with your hair progress. You're giving it the love it deserves.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> I am with you, I have some kind of irrational fear of posting but I am working through it.  Aggie would it be ok if I could try this one more gin? I will be deep conditioning twice per week with Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment. Thank you for the love!


 
I haven't seen you for a minute HH. How have you been? You know you are more than welcomed to join in at anytime. Welcome....again.


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 19, 2009)

My hubby henna'd my hair last night, so I DC'd with Giovanni's Smooth As Silk overnight.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 19, 2009)

Today I Pre-treated with yogurt and shikikai powder. Deep conditioned with heat with All Soft treatment followed by all soft conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2009)

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle and dc'd with Kenra MC


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am getting ready to clairfy shampoo my hair and DC with Aussie Moist.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 19, 2009)

My 3rd week.

Did a pre-poo with Ojon restorative treatment and MT.

Then I washed with Ojon shampoo (got the Q special value) did a Clairol color rinse) then conditioned with Ojon and did the Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor.

My hair is much softer and moisturized since I got serious with the DC challenge but I had to cut 3" off to get rid of the split, scraggly ends. I think they were stopping my hair from growing .


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 19, 2009)

I washed and DC'd over night on Sunday, and I co-washed yesterday! I've never in my life DC'd more than once every couple months b4 joining the hair forums, let alone once or twice a week! My hair is definitely thanking me!


----------



## diamond42377 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hadn't checked in for a while, but I am still doing my DCs on Thursdays and Sundays. I am noticing a little difference in my hair already, it feels stronger. I am using ORS paks once per week and using other condish the other time.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey ladies I plan on getting my relaxer, and DC next week, I have been stretching since like the end of summer of last year, I say around july.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 19, 2009)

DCed yesterday on dry hair with L'Oreal Nature's therapy and suave as a base. Used shower cap and scarf, for 1 1/2 hours. After rinsing I detangled my hair using Joico Body Luxe Conditioner because I found that my hair did not have enough slip with the DC alone. This conditioner is definitely a staple for my thick hair and it smells nice too!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2009)

Under the dryer now with Sitrinillah.  Will leave on for a few hours under plastic cap.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

DC'ing now with GVP conditioning balm and coconut oil. I'm going to attempt roller setting on Saturday!


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 19, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Well I had my hair done today and the stylist used Alter Ego Garlic treatment for 20 minutes under the dryer. It was just OK. I really like taking care of my own hair now.


 
I agree. I feel that my hair dresser cant give my hair that extra attention that I give it


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2009)

this sunday i am going to pre poo with suave coconut mixed with coconut oil and honey, then shampoo with con red lable, then do a 5 minute treatment with dumb blonde and then a 15 minute treatment with heat with moisture maniac.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 19, 2009)

Dc'd earlier with Emergencia then Capilo Avocado


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 19, 2009)

Doing my first DC on dry hair right now.  I liked applying it because I could tell that EVERY strand was being coated easier than when my hair is wet.  I was finishing up bottles and I'm ashamed to tell you all the things I mixed together, BUT if it comes out nice I'll spill the beans later!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 19, 2009)

i want to buy a heating cap soon.

one of those soft bonnet ones or whatever. 

anyway...i did dc my hair last night and then did an avocado butter rinse...guess it's sorta like an oil rinse.  i'll probably rinse again tomorrow (just a water rinse, nothing more added)

i need more conditioner...probably get some more on the weekend because i'll probably want to DC on saturday or sunday.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm getting a hooded dryer on Saturday... I'm so excited!


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey ladies

Just want to update. I've been having a lazy hair week this week, just haven't been in the mood for hair. I'm DC'ing right now with Pratial silk worm moisture DC. I also DC on Valentines day with GVP conditioning balm.


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm horrible at posting updates on this but I have been DCing weekly.  I'm DC right now with GVP deep penetrating reconstucting stuff (Joico versoin of K-PAK)


----------



## Eisani (Feb 20, 2009)

Dc'd on dry hair fa fo' hours w/HV Sitrinillah  Cowashed w/GVP Conditioning Balm/AO Island Naturals mix. Sitrinillah leaves my hair so soft and detangled, I really didn't wanna cowash afterward but went on and did it anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

thaidreams said:


> *My hubby henna'd my hair last night*, so I DC'd with Giovanni's Smooth As Silk overnight.


 
Whoa!!! You are a lucky woman to get your hubby to do this for you. I couldn't get mine to do this.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Doing my first DC on dry hair right now. I liked applying it because I could tell that EVERY strand was being coated easier than when my hair is wet. I was finishing up bottles and I'm ashamed to tell you all the things I mixed together, BUT if it comes out nice I'll spill the beans later!


 
I can't wait to hear this one.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Hey ladies I plan on getting my relaxer, and DC next week, I have been stretching since like the end of summer of last year, I say around july.


 
Darn, that's a long stretch DDP. I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 20, 2009)

HI! 

Well - shampooed last night with Kenra MS - used Ultra Sheen DT - fell asleep with it in my hair (totally accidental!!!) - when I woke up around 5:30, it had dried in my hair - I was in panic mode!!!  Jumped in the shower - rinsed - it was a _*little*_ tangly - followed up with both Humectress and Kenra MC....fortunately, my hair turned out fine - 

Cats and Kittens *DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!! *


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

*I am sorry to have to do this but the lead post has grown longer than 10,000 digits and I have to remove names of non-active members from the thread to allow names of the active ones to be added. To be an active member of the DC thread, members should check in at least once every 2 weeks to qualify and keep their positions. I apologize for any inconvenience.*

*I just added the above paragraph on the front page for the new challengers to read before joining as well just for awareness sake. Thanks for your understanding.*


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 20, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Doing my first DC on dry hair right now. I liked applying it because I could tell that EVERY strand was being coated easier than when my hair is wet. I was finishing up bottles and I'm ashamed to tell you all the things I mixed together, BUT if it comes out nice I'll spill the beans later!


 
So I bought sample sizes of Hairveda sitrinillah and shescentit banana brulee.  I loved them both, but had only a little left of both and didn't want to waste it...plus I wanted to combat breakage with my weekly alter ego garlic treatment...plus I felt I needed a little protein so I added some Aphogee 2 min..finally I paniced thinking the little sitrinillah and banana brulee were not enough moisture so I put in some HO Honeysuckle Rose.  Typing it all, it sounds crazier than it did when I was the mixtress last night...Anyway, I kept it on for 2 hours and washed out...I won't do that again!  No damage, nothing spectacular just average.  All my favorites probably knocked each other out and made one average treatment...lol


----------



## HairHustla (Feb 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I haven't seen you for a minute HH. How have you been? You know you are more than welcomed to join in at anytime. Welcome....again.


 
*Whew, takin a deep breath..ok, Aggie you would be so proud, prouder than a mother hen because I have been deep conditioning on the real!  I have been just blessed, and girl your hair is looking "Delightfully Delicious" so I wanna be just like you!  It really looks so shiny and healthy and Looong.  As for me, I have got to get up with some new pics but in the year I have been following, tracking, lurking and occasionally inputing here, my hair has reached shoulder length when flat ironed but the funny thing is, as a wash and go, it looks no longer than Florida Evans lil bitty fro, it is the strangest thing.  My husband came home for R and R so I had my hair straightened and both me and my girl that was doing my hair was like "where did all this hair come from"???  Anyway, sorry so long, it was all those repressed posts hemmed up inside of me over the last year (smile).  *
* Will report back soon!*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> So I bought sample sizes of Hairveda sitrinillah and shescentit banana brulee. I loved them both, but had only a little left of both and didn't want to waste it...plus I wanted to combat breakage with my weekly alter ego garlic treatment...plus I felt I needed a little protein so I added some Aphogee 2 min..finally I paniced thinking the little sitrinillah and banana brulee were not enough moisture so I put in some HO Honeysuckle Rose. Typing it all, it sounds crazier than it did when I was the mixtress last night...Anyway, I kept it on for 2 hours and washed out...I won't do that again! No damage, nothing spectacular just average. All my favorites probably knocked each other out and made one average treatment...lol


 
Thanks for posting your results JD.



HairHustla said:


> *Whew, takin a deep breath..ok, Aggie you would be so proud, prouder than a mother hen because I have been deep conditioning on the real! I have been just blessed, and girl your hair is looking "Delightfully Delicious" so I wanna be just like you! It really looks so shiny and healthy and Looong. As for me, I have got to get up with some new pics but in the year I have been following, tracking, lurking and occasionally inputing here, my hair has reached shoulder length when flat ironed but the funny thing is, as a wash and go, it looks no longer than Florida Evans lil bitty fro, it is the strangest thing. My husband came home for R and R so I had my hair straightened and both me and my girl that was doing my hair was like "where did all this hair come from"??? Anyway, sorry so long, it was all those repressed posts hemmed up inside of me over the last year (smile). *
> *Will report back soon!*


 
As it appears, I am proud of you HH. Congrats on your efforts so far. Keep posting your progress for us.


----------



## Ozma (Feb 20, 2009)

Washed with a new Olive Oil bar (I'll start a thread if my hair likes it)
DC with ORS replenishing Pack (1hr, no heat)
rinse
leave-in and detangle
wet bun since it's late


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 21, 2009)

I did a hot oil preconditioning treatment for a couple of hours. I then shampooed and Deep conditioned with Nexxus Emergencee for 20 minutes under the heat cap. After rinsingthe conditioner I applied my oil moisturizer.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if this counts, but I co washed today for 2 hours, I used my Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner, avacado, alittle Amla oil,Pepermint oil,one egg, and couple other organic oils and blend it together in a blender, set on my hair,and used a plastic cap, and washed out, and let my hair air dry in a ponytail.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 21, 2009)

Overnight DC with my Dc mix of GVP Conditioning Balm, Aussie Moist, Suave coconut, castor oil, avocado butter and honey.
Then shampooing with GVP Extra Gentle tmrw and quickie conditioning with VO5 Free Me Freesia


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.


----------



## hotcoco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi! I'd like to rejoin. I have been conditioning my hair twice a week with either Jane carter solution or Shescentit banana brulee.  I love them both.  My hair feels good lately as it isn't dry anymore.  I also joined the rollersetting challenge which helps.


----------



## hotcoco (Feb 21, 2009)

Forgot to add that I also use halt from time to time by sizta2sizta and I think it makes my hair stronger and definately softer.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 21, 2009)

Deep conditioned last night for 2 hrs. without heat with protein & moisture co. My hair looks and feels like a 10. Gosh, I just love protein.

Unfortunately, this was my first dc for the week(I was a bit stressed this week and my schedule got so crazy/hectic).


----------



## Eisani (Feb 21, 2009)

DC'ing again today w/Sitrinillah on dry hair. My scalp is super tender in one spot (hormonal, I know) so I added a bit of tea tree and peppermint to the conditioner to soothe it. I've really been slipping on adding B vitamins to my condish, I need to get back on that asap.


----------



## natstar (Feb 21, 2009)

DCd with Jasminesbathand beauty babbassu deep conditioner for one hour.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 21, 2009)

Relative "newbie" actually been lurking for a few months but would like to join the challenge if that's possible?


----------



## Romey (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't posted in a few weeks, but I've been dc'ing as I should. I'm going to try to strecth my relaxer for 12 weeks. I'm currently 7 weeks post with an inch of new growth. I want to reduce my relaxing to 4x's a year. 

This dc'ing is really helping me maintain maximum moisture. I've been noticing that my hair is shedding, not sure if it's an abnormal amount. But, I plan to use Alphogee 2 min Reconstructor and ORS for dc'ing.


----------



## silentdove13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't been here in a while, my punishment for using my blow dryer to finish drying my hair 2 weeks ago because I had to go out.  

I dc'ed on Monday for about 20 hours with ORS. I had a slight cold and feel asleep before I washed out the conditioner.  Well I did rollerset and air dry the next day. I'm getting better at the roller setting.  My mom and one of my friends asked if it was not time for a perm because of the new growth. Don't know if they were being sarcastic or not but I did a perm on Jan. 17, it's only been a month but my mom says she sees my hair has grown. yippee.

I am sooo sooo soooo soooo happy and silly. After posting this, I had to come back to add this section in because thinking about what my mom said, I went digging for where did I write how many inches I need to SL and b/c of this challenge, I have gained  1 inch of length in the shortest parts of my hair and 3/ 4 in the longer parts.  Yippee indeed.

I am about o condition with ORS for a few hours, then do a rollerset and air dry.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 21, 2009)

Today is a blizzard, so since I'm stuck in the house I figured I'd dc for a few hours with Silicone mix, Suave, NTM, a few of my ayurveda herbs and a little Bhringhaj oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2009)

Will be dcing overnight with Moist Condition PRO


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2009)

_*Revised:  DC on dry hair with SitriNillah; oils/butter added to scalp: bootleg Global Goddess Hair Oil, murumuru butter, meadowfoam oil
added some Yes to Carrots Mud mask
will leave on overnight...

will cleanse in the a.m. and do something proteiny tomorrow...and follow up with moisture...*_

_
Update.  I didn't have time to wash out, so the mix was on my head until 4:30 p.m. Sunday - then I didn't have time to do the separate protein application - so I added Joico Kpak daily conditioner and reconstructor on top of the moisture mix...and left on for two hours while I sorted the laundry...

then I cleansed with WEN Fig...and I love, love the way my hair felt and I lost minimal hair at 9 weeks post.

I'm going to do this for the next three weeks.  My hair loved it._


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 21, 2009)

Washed with Wen Fig and DCed afterwards with a mix of AO BGA and UBH protein conditioner for 45 minutes under the dryer. Rinsed and DCed with Wen again for 20 minutes no heat.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

I am currently sitting under my new dryer ... I'm very excited about it! Anyway, I did my aphogee 2 step treatment and immediately cowashed with garner fructis moisture works. Then I used that aphogee balancing moisturizing crap. Now I am DC'ing with GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, olive oil and coconut oil . This is my first time ever using heat while DC'ing. I wonder if my hair will feel different.... it's hot as fire under here .


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, well, well it seems I don't have any Moist Condition PRO. Why I'm just figuring this out I don't know. I could've sworn I had 1 gallon of Moist 24/7 and 1 gallon of Moist PRO. Found out tonight I have two gallons of Moist 24/7 in addtion to two 16 oz. I guess I will be putting in an order tonight. Anyway I am dcing with the rest of the Shescentit Fortifying Mask sample instead.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 21, 2009)

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*:
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - *20 minutes*
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - *10 minutes*
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *1 hour*​I am hoping that my developing regi - with the inclusion of the DC's (twice a week) - will help restore my hair... 

THANK GOD FOR THIS CHALLENGE!! 


me~


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 21, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I am currently sitting under my *new dryer* ... I'm very excited about it! Anyway, *I did my aphogee 2 step treatment* and immediately cowashed with garner fructis moisture works. Then I used that aphogee balancing moisturizing crap. Now I am DC'ing with GVP conditioning balm, shea butter cholesterol, olive oil and coconut oil . This is my first time ever using heat while DC'ing. I wonder if my hair will feel different.... it's hot as fire under here .


 
TWIN!!  I just got a new dryer too!  AND I 2-stepped today too!

Great LHCF-minds think alike!!  

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Well, well, well it seems I don't have any Moist Condition PRO. Why I'm just figuring this out I don't know. I could've sworn I had 1 gallon of Moist 24/7 and 1 gallon of Moist PRO. Found out tonight I have two gallons of *Moist 24/7* in addtion to two 16 oz. I guess I will be putting in an order tonight. Anyway I am dcing with the rest of the Shescentit Fortifying Mask sample instead.


 
twin...!

me~


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2009)

Healthb4Length said:


> Washed with Wen Fig and DCed afterwards with a mix of AO BGA and UBH protein conditioner for 45 minutes under the dryer. Rinsed and DCed with Wen again for 20 minutes no heat.


 

_*Hmmmm...this sounds like a good proteiny, moisture follow up routine..*_
_*Think I'll do this tmrw but substitute the AO with Joico*_..



			
				Shay72 said:
			
		

> Well, well, well it seems I don't have any Moist Condition PRO. *Why I'm just figuring this out I don't know. I could've sworn I had 1 gallon of Moist 24/7 and 1 gallon of Moist PRO. Found out tonight I have two gallons of Moist 24/7 *in addtion to two 16 oz. I guess I will be putting in an order tonight. Anyway I am dcing with the rest of the Shescentit Fortifying Mask sample instead.




_*What da??*_

*And how big is that doggone sample?  *


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*What da??*_
> 
> *And how big is that doggone sample? *


 
I know right, you should have seen me squeezing stuff out that little bottle.  I almost caught a headache. erplexed


----------



## sevetlana (Feb 21, 2009)

2nd dc of the week with vitale mixed with honeyquat and SAA and suave daily moisture, that will be my mix for a while


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 21, 2009)

I was gonna do a 2 step today but i changed my mind..I am sitting under the dryer right now with GVP Joico Pak ..


----------



## MzWill (Feb 21, 2009)

under the dryer w/bantu knots (not enuff time to airdry b4 8am service) after 1. washing w/Avalon Organics tea tree mint treatment poo
2. ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment 
3. ApHogee Balancing Moisturizer
4. dc AO HSR, suave coconut condish, honeyquat, castor oil

hope the results are just as nice as my summer time airdried bantu knot out :crossfingers:


----------



## naturalness (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Today I deep conditioned with Paul Mitchells Super Strong Treatment.  My hair was a bit hard after that, so I followed up with Aussie Moist-I also used some of the Aussie Moist in my hair as a leave-in.  My hair feels really good!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I just joined the challenge although I have pretty much been dcing at least twice a week for almost a month already. Right now I am under the dryer with some Keracare Humecto on my hair. My plan is to DC with heat 2x-3x a week rotating between ORS replenishing conditioner and Keracare Humecto. They are both new finds but I love the way they make my hair feel, especially my NG. I can't wait till my hair looks as great as some of the ladies in this challenge. HHG!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 22, 2009)

DC with MT and ayurvedic oils on dry hair for approx 1 hour while I had a run then co-washed.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> DC'ing again today w/Sitrinillah on dry hair. *My scalp is super tender in one spot (hormonal, I know)* so I added a bit of tea tree and peppermint to the conditioner to soothe it. I've really been slipping on adding B vitamins to my condish, I need to get back on that asap.


 

Is that what causes that??!  I am going through that now and was making hair journal entries about it.  Thank you for saving me hours of research to find the cause.


Tried something new today:
-Pantene condish mixed with Roux Porosity Control left on for 2 min (left hair feeling fine)
-Roux Mendex/ORS Replenishing/EVOO mix (1 part each), plastic cap under dryer for 15 min (left hair feeling rough and kinda tangled, I was afraid to comb it)
-another 2 minutes with Pantene/Porosity Control (still didn't get the feel I wanted, but better)
-one minute with just Pantene (nope, not there yet)
-3 mins with Silicon Mix (hair was much softer)


Next time I'll try the Mendex either alone or mixed with a different conditioner.


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thursday I DC with Alter ego emergence


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I'm gonna clarify, use my AtOne Reconstructer for about 5 minutes and then DC with Humctress for about 45 mins(no heat).

My ends are still pretty dry...so I'm trying to find a good regimen to get them seriously moisturized!

ETA: So I changed it up a little... I left the reconstructer on for 10 minutes(no heat). Mixed the Humectress with EVOO and I'm under the steamer(on low) for about 30 mins.


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 22, 2009)

Weekly Check-in: 

Tuesday:  Prepooed with warm coconut oil for 15-20 minutes, then washed out and DC'd with AO Island Naturals Conditioner.

Thursday: Washed hair then DC'd with AO GPB.


Lol...I was wondering why the other thread was locked.  I thought "what kind of drama could be caused over DC'ing,?" . Anyway, I'm loving this challenge and my hair has improved, I'd say, 60% since beginning it .


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 22, 2009)

*DC'ed my braids yesterday with AOHSR on dry hair, 30 min with heat. I love this stuff!*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 22, 2009)

dc'd with silk elements olive oil today


----------



## Patricia (Feb 22, 2009)

Just shampooed with my favorite garnier frutis lenth and strengh.  DC with emergencee.  Loving my hair right now!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I don't know if this counts, but I co washed today for 2 hours, I used my Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner, avacado, alittle Amla oil,Pepermint oil,one egg, and couple other organic oils and blend it together in a blender, set on my hair,and used a plastic cap, and washed out, and let my hair air dry in a ponytail.


 
For 2 hours, I'd say this qualifies DDP.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2009)

hotcoco said:


> Hi! I'd like to rejoin. I have been conditioning my hair twice a week with either Jane carter solution or Shescentit banana brulee. I love them both. My hair feels good lately as it isn't dry anymore. I also joined the rollersetting challenge which helps.


 
I'll add you in now hotcoco. Welcome and good luck and looking to hear about your progress.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> Relative "newbie" actually been lurking for a few months but would like to join the challenge if that's possible?


 
Welcome digitalmuse66, I'll add you in now.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 22, 2009)

I just dc with Alter Ego garlic for about an hour, rinse off, and then applied the conditioner (same brand). Hopefully this stop the shedding.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 22, 2009)

Aggie,

Your hair looks soo healthy and wonderful


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 22, 2009)

oooook.... below is my starting pic for this challenge. I have already dc'ed today - washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and dc'ed with humecto followed by aphogee 2 min reconstructor. 

use a lil bit of lacio lacio as a leave in  and thats about it.  This is pretty much my routine as far as dc goes. So far my hair is enjoying it so...i will stick with it and see how it goes...

Oh and im 5 weeks post relaxer - used affirm fiberguard  no-lye - trying to stretch to at least 8 weeks but my hair is sooooooooooo coarse  - but we will see.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 22, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> oooook.... below is my starting pic for this challenge. I have already dc'ed today - washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and dc'ed with humecto followed by aphogee 2 min reconstructor.
> 
> use a lil bit of lacio lacio as a leave in  and thats about it.  This is pretty much my routine as far as dc goes. So far my hair is enjoying it so...i will stick with it and see how it goes...
> 
> Oh and im 5 weeks post relaxer - used affirm fiberguard  no-lye - trying to stretch to at least 8 weeks but my hair is sooooooooooo coarse  - but we will see.





 5 WEEKS!!! YA HAIR LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 23, 2009)

I plan on doing my hair tomorrow so i guess i'll go with the SE Olive shampoo and SE Olive Moisturizing Treatment.  I bought it a few weeks back and it's time i test it out. Maybe my after style will be flexi rods. I have no idea how to part my hair.erplexed Before i go to bed tonight i'll prepoo overnight with Dabur Amla oil. I'll do an update on results/outcome tomorrow.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 23, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> oooook.... below is my starting pic for this challenge. I have already dc'ed today - washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and dc'ed with humecto followed by aphogee 2 min reconstructor.
> 
> use a lil bit of lacio lacio as a leave in and thats about it. This is pretty much my routine as far as dc goes. So far my hair is enjoying it so...i will stick with it and see how it goes...
> 
> Oh and im 5 weeks post relaxer - used affirm fiberguard no-lye - trying to stretch to at least 8 weeks but my hair is sooooooooooo coarse - but we will see.


I love the shine!


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 23, 2009)

DC'd with humecto


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 23, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I love the shine!


 Thanks  its only since I have been coming here and learning about taking care of my hair that its looking like that. 

I am trying to stretch to 12 weeks before retouching -  I used affirm fiberguard no lye and im really not happy with the ends that were underprocessed and the fact that it made my hair REAL thin so I am while stretching researching to determine what I am going to use to retouch/switch over to. Right now im leaning to mizani but nothing's definite yet.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 23, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> 5 WEEKS!!! YA HAIR LOOKS GOOD!!!!


 

thanks im trying like heck to get it to STAY that way


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2009)

Oops was I supposed to post a picture before starting this challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Aggie,
> 
> Your hair looks soo healthy and wonderful


Thanks a million J Glazin. You're so sweet.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> Thanks its only since I have been coming here and learning about taking care of my hair that its looking like that.
> 
> I am trying to stretch to 12 weeks before retouching - I used affirm fiberguard no lye and im really not happy with the ends that were underprocessed and the fact that it made my hair REAL thin so I am while stretching researching to determine what I am going to use to retouch/switch over to. Right now im leaning to mizani but nothing's definite yet.


 
When I used no-lye relaxers I had this same problem of extremely thin, dry, brittle ends and now that I've switched over to using lye relaxers, my hair holds moisture 100 times better, my ends are recovering well and my air has better shine as well. So maybe you could consider switching to lye relaxers but do a little research on it first. I would highly recommend Sistaslick's articles on self relaxing on associatedcontent.com. Here's a direct link to many of her articles http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/83046/audrey_sivasothy.html. Hope these help you out a bit.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Oops was I supposed to post a picture before starting this challenge?


 
Yes you were BM. You can still post it seeing that we are only almost 2 months into the challenge.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm finally under the dryer as we speak. I'm deep conditioning with SE Olive Moisturizing treatment. I ended up preepooing today only for almost 3 hours with Amla oil, i really love this SE Olive Oil Shampoo. I think my prepoo has ALOT to do with it. I'll have to try it next week by itself. Glad to be back on my mondays, now i just have to stick to it!


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> When I used no-lye relaxers I had this same problem of extremely thin, dry, brittle ends and now that I've switched over to using lye relaxers, my hair holds moisture 100 times better, my ends are recovering well and my air has better shine as well. So maybe you could consider switching to lye relaxers but do a little research on it first. I would highly recommend Sistaslick's articles on self relaxing on associatedcontent.com. Here's a direct link to many of her articles http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/83046/audrey_sivasothy.html. Hope these help you out a bit.



i wanted to pop in and say thank you for the link I am actually loading the page whilst typing here. I definitely am going to wind up switching I just have to decide what brand.  lol I should take my time and turn it into a super-long stretch.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

I deep conditioned my hair with shea butter cholesterol and conditioning balm . I sat under the dryer for 20 minutes then rinsed and airdryed in a ponytail. I now have my hair braided for my braidout tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2009)

yesterday i pre pood with desert essence shea butter conditioner mixed with vatika frosting. then shampood with con red lable, did a 5 minute treatment with dumb blonde and did an hour treatment with moisture maniac. i dont like moisture maniac so i might take it back to the store and trade it in.


----------



## naturalness (Feb 23, 2009)

I deep conditioned with heat for 1 hour with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with olive oil and honey.  My hair came out soooo soft and smooth.  This product will be a staple because it works and is really cheap.  I followed up with Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship-this makes my hair really easy to detangle.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 24, 2009)

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - *20 minutes*
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - *10 minutes*
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *1 hour*​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins.*  P.S. - I used my CHI leave-in Serum before moisturizing with Sizta2Sizta Daily Oil Moisturizer and Sealing with Haitian Castor/Palm Oil (L'Huile Maskreti).

Let me just say...  even though I don't know what happened to my hair, or what caused it to fall out...erplexed, I'm SO grateful to be a part of this challenge.  You ladies are teaching me about hair care, and I'm just sayin' that...  SHOOT!  Anyone else ing this challenge?! 

me~


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> For 2 hours, I'd say this qualifies DDP.


 

Yup, I love doing it hours, sometimes I DC for an hour with megatek, then I DC for 2 to 3 hours with some type of moisturizing conditioner. I'm use to it now, I'm serious about this hair thing, I got goals girl,lol  Updated picture in siggy ladies.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so ready to DC this Thursday. I kinda miss being in my hair since this relaxer.....


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dcing with a mixture of yogurt, wheat protein, and cocasta oil tonight. 1 hr with heat and 1 hour w/o.


----------



## Chocsmile (Feb 24, 2009)

On saturday I prepood with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and did a moisturizing DC with Aussie Moist. Yesturday I DC'd with GVP conditioning Balm for 35 minutes under the dryer my hair feels soooo soft. I am loving this challenge and learning lots about my hair.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 24, 2009)

Did a 30 minute nexxus emergencee treatment and i'm now doing a 30 minute ORS replenishing with heat treatment.  Usually prefer longer with no heat, but it's getting late!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 24, 2009)

Dc'd with Silicon mix and Coconut oil/ Bhringraj oil overnight. I forgot to post in here.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey

Today I dc with Alter Ego Garlic on dry hair for about 3 hours and then I rinsed out. Applied Alter Ego conditioner and rinse out 5 mins lata. My hair is super super soft.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 25, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Hey
> 
> Today I dc with Alter Ego Garlic on dry hair for about 3 hours and then I rinsed out. Applied Alter Ego conditioner and rinse out 5 mins lata. My hair is super super soft.



Where did you end up finding the Alter Ego conditioner?
I might buy a container this weekend. I don't know if I should buy that or a different DC and just mix it up with some oils. I DC'd on Sunday for 2 hours and also did a Henna treatment.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 25, 2009)

Checking in for this week, deep conditioned this morning with Lanza healing moisture co with steam.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2009)

24 Feb
-Aphogee 2 Min/phytojoba conditioner- 10 min
-Stirinillah (sp?)/olive oil -15 min w/heat
-Kenra MC/Porosity control mix -10 min in the shower


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 25, 2009)

checking in for this week. I inadvertently wound up dcing last night after a horrible experience with aubrey's organics JAY shampoo - NEVER AGAIN. I wound up dcing with ORS and followed that up  with aphogee two minute reconstructor. 

(crossing aubrey's off the list)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I'm finally under the dryer as we speak. I'm deep conditioning with SE Olive Moisturizing treatment. I ended up preepooing today only for almost 3 hours with Amla oil, i really love this SE Olive Oil Shampoo. I think my prepoo has ALOT to do with it. I'll have to try it next week by itself. Glad to be back on my mondays, now i just have to stick to it!


 
I'm so proud of you Wheezy, you are really hanging in there.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> i wanted to pop in and say thank you for the link I am actually loading the page whilst typing here. I definitely am going to wind up switching I just have to decide what brand. lol I should take my time and turn it into a super-long stretch.


 
The long stretch may turn out to be a very good idea to create some space between the no-lye and the lye relaxed hair. You will begin to notice a difference in the look and feel of them as time goes by. You will also notice that there will be a slight difference in shine of the two chemical treatments and that your hair will be able to hold moisture a lot better. All you really have to remember is to base your scalp really well. I use Mizani Butter Blend mild, and that does not burn my scalp at all, even when I forgot to base my scalp first.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Yup, I love doing it hours, sometimes I DC for an hour with megatek, then I DC for 2 to 3 hours with some type of moisturizing conditioner. I'm use to it now, I'm serious about this hair thing, I got goals girl,lol  *Updated picture in siggy ladies*.


 
Wow, girl look at you DDP. Your hair is looking amazing. Keep it up honey. ou are doing just great.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am so ready to DC this Thursday. I kinda miss being in my hair since this relaxer.....


 

Good. Remember to give it a mild protein treatment to further fortify the cuticle bonds. This is critical timing for adding proteins to freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> 24 Feb
> -Aphogee 2 Min/phytojoba conditioner- 10 min
> -Stirinillah (sp?)/olive oil -15 min w/heat
> -Kenra MC/Porosity control mix -10 min in the shower


 
Hi LaidBak, how is the relaxer stretch coming along? Great I hope.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> checking in for this week. I inadvertently wound up dcing last night after a horrible experience with aubrey's organics JAY shampoo - NEVER AGAIN. I wound up dcing with ORS and followed that up with aphogee two minute reconstructor.
> 
> (crossing aubrey's off the list)


 
I have the shampoo in my wish list. What were your results like digitalmuse? Was it stripping, did it not sud up? I understand from other ladies that organic poos makes the hair feel a little stripping. Jason Natural Thin to thick does that to my hair but I actually like that shampoo because it makes my hair feel a little thicker and the accompanying conditioner smooths my hair right back to normal, so I'm okay with those kinds of results.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2009)

By the way ladies, I deep conditioned my hair yesterday with Hair One cleansing conditioner. I still have in my sew in so I am using what is easiest for me to make this sew-in last a few more weeks.


----------



## sevetlana (Feb 25, 2009)

I deep conditioned today.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hi LaidBak, how is the relaxer stretch coming along? Great I hope.


 
Hey there, thanks for asking!  Well it _went_ great.    I relaxed yesterday.  That made 6 weeks.  Longest intentional stretch ever.  That last post was the DCing I did in conjunction with the relaxer.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Feb 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have the shampoo in my wish list. What were your results like digitalmuse? Was it stripping, did it not sud up? I understand from other ladies that organic poos makes the hair feel a little stripping. Jason Natural Thin to thick does that to my hair but I actually like that shampoo because it makes my hair feel a little thicker and the accompanying conditioner smooths my hair right back to normal, so I'm okay with those kinds of results.


 

I was truly dissapointed with this because I had read a lot of good things about it and the only thing that kept me from being truly p.o.'d was that I could only scare up one bottle at the vitaminshoppe that I picked it up from. 

I can't speak to how it smells(i am getting over a cold) but I can say that when i used it it lathered up and when i rinsed it out my hair felt like steel wool and it was tangled and I didnt dare try to comb through it or do anything.It actually felt ROUGH to the touch.  I immediately grabbed the ORS Olive Oil DC and put that on and threw a cap on and let it sit a good hour. I could FEEL the difference when I went to rinse my hair - it was softer and had "slip" when i rinsed the ORS out my hair was silky soft and had slip (as usual) and as an extra precaution i did a two minute reconstructor and then I just air dryed. I would never use that stuff again - not sure what that all was - My hair as I have mentioned before is very coarse but I have never had it act like that since I relaxed it and since I have been doing moisturizing/protein conditioning. I have no idea what that was but I sure know I will not repeat the process....

I am debating on picking up some moisturefuze tonight on my way home from the gym - the aphogee is good and so is the ors but I would like to see if i can find something as an alternative.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey ladies, I'm sorry that I've been away for a couple of weeks.  I had a health battle, but I'm back now.  My hair didn't seem to suffer from not being taken care of for two weeks, so I'm good to go.  I did DC once last week, and once this week so far.  I'm hoping to get back on schedule next week, but I'm having a difficult time getting my energy back up so I'll see how it goes.

You ladies have been conditioning and posting your butts off.  Way to go, but I don't think I'm going back to read all that I've missed in the last three weeks.  I'mma just start from here.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 25, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> *Hey ladies, I'm sorry that I've been away for a couple of weeks. I had a health battle, but I'm back now.* My hair didn't seem to suffer from not being taken care of for two weeks, so I'm good to go. I did DC once last week, and once this week so far. I'm hoping to get back on schedule next week, but I'm having a difficult time getting my energy back up so I'll see how it goes.
> 
> You ladies have been conditioning and posting your butts off. Way to go, but I don't think I'm going back to read all that I've missed in the last three weeks. I'mma just start from here.


 
Glad you're feeling better...  

me~


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Today, I finally tried my Yes to Carrots Moisturizing Mud Mask...I left it on for about 40 minutes under my steamer....and I think I like it
I'm going to try it again after my next wash and decide if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 25, 2009)

DC yesterday with Joico moisture recovery balm for 3 hours. The first time I used this I was not that impressed. I revisited it as I needed to use it up. I have to say it is one of the best. You need to use it with heat or leave it on for a couple hours without heat. My hair was extremly soft yet felt strong and I detangled rasily as it gave a lot of slip and I lost few hairs.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 25, 2009)

DCed yesterday with keracare conditioner for color treated hair (yummy!) my hair felt good but I still had some breakage, my hair is begging me for a hardcore protein treatment like Aphogee 2 step which I will be doing on Friday.


----------



## Klutzie (Feb 25, 2009)

So i went swimming today and i deep con when i was done w/ main n tail mixture! my hair love it!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm out of conditioner
 so i reluctantly used my mother's lekair cholesterol
 i havent rinsed yet...but i felt my hair and it actually feels pretty good

 but...we'll see what happens after i rinse

 DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNN


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Good. Remember to give it a mild protein treatment to further fortify the cuticle bonds. This is critical timing for adding proteins to freshly relaxed hair.


Is Aphogee 2 min good enough? I do that every wash day anyways.....
I did the 2 step the week before the relaxer.
And also I am going back to DC 2x/wk for a while until maybe March 20th when I should be getting my micros.


----------



## HairHustla (Feb 26, 2009)

Checkin in so I can stay on task!

DC'd with a new product (new to me) called Orgnyx last night for about one hour. I did not think there was a conditioner out there that could hold its own against Ojon Intensive but this stuff was pretty darn good.  Anyway, tryin to be a good girl and keep up.

HH


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 26, 2009)

DC yesterday on dry hair using Avalon Organics Peppermint Revitalizing Conditioner and my ayurvedic oil mix. I added MT to my scalp too. Left this on for about 4 hours, rinsed and oil rinsed then co-washed and finished with a herbal tea rinse. Lovely strong, soft twists was the result.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 26, 2009)

DC'd last night w/Jasmine's Ultra Smoothing DC Masque.


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 26, 2009)

DC with ORS hair mayo for 15  min after CW with Victoria Secret So Sexy Conditioner .


----------



## CukiMonstersBabyMama (Feb 26, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> i'm out of conditioner
> so i reluctantly used my mother's lekair cholesterol
> i havent rinsed yet...but i felt my hair and it actually feels pretty good
> 
> ...


 

I hope you rinsed it out by now.  How did it work for you?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 26, 2009)

Monday I washed with Paul Mitchel Special Shampoo & Deep conditioned with  Aphogee 2 minute for 10 minutes, and Ion Extreme Moisture Creme for 15 minutes both with heat and a cap!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry that I've been away for a couple of weeks. I had a health battle, but I'm back now. My hair didn't seem to suffer from not being taken care of for two weeks, so I'm good to go. I did DC once last week, and once this week so far. I'm hoping to get back on schedule next week, but I'm having a difficult time getting my energy back up so I'll see how it goes.
> 
> You ladies have been conditioning and posting your butts off. Way to go, but I don't think I'm going back to read all that I've missed in the last three weeks. I'mma just start from here.


 
Welcome back GB and glad to hear you're feeling better honey.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Is Aphogee 2 min good enough? I do that every wash day anyways.....*
> I did the 2 step the week before the relaxer.
> And also I am going back to DC 2x/wk for a while until maybe March 20th when I should be getting my micros.


 
This is perfect.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> Checkin in so I can stay on task!
> 
> DC'd with a new product (new to me) called Orgnyx last night for about one hour. I did not think there was a conditioner out there that could hold its own against Ojon Intensive but this stuff was pretty darn good. Anyway, tryin to be a good girl and keep up.
> 
> HH


 
Glad to see you trying HH. Good job so far.


----------



## naturalness (Feb 26, 2009)

I deep conditioned today with Redken's Extreme Rescue Force conditioner.  I left that in for 20 min with heat.  I wanted to follow up with moisture so I used Keracare Humecto in the bottle.  As I was applying it to my hair my hair started to feel hard and had no slip.  I ended up adding some Kenra Moisturizing conditioner and some Bedhead Moisture Manic.  I am currently deep conditioning with that with heat, I will keep it in for an hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dcing on dry hair with Sitrinillah now. Will get under the dryer for 1 hour.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dcing on dry hair with Sitrinillah now. Will get under the dryer for 1 hour.


 

_*Well lookatchu witcha dc'ing self....*_


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Well lookatchu witcha dc'ing self....*_


 
I'm addicted and my hair is thanking me for it.  Oh yeah and buying that pail was so worth it!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 26, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> Glad you're feeling better...
> 
> me~





Aggie said:


> Welcome back GB and glad to hear you're feeling better honey.



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm addicted and my hair is thanking me for it. *Oh yeah and buying that pail was so worth it*!


 

_*I should be* finally* cracking open the pail this weekend...*_


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 26, 2009)

I DC'd my hair on Monday with AO HSR conditioner for 30 minutes with heat.  Then I DC'd on Wednesday with AO Island Naturals DC for 30 minutes with heat.  I flat-ironed my hair this morning and my hair turned out great, really smooth and nice, but yet strong.  I definitely credit that to my frequent DC'ings.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is perfect.


Thanks, thats what I will use then.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know if it's a DC but here goes anyway....

Applied MT and ayurvedic oil mix to dry hair this morning and went out for a run - didn't cover, just left it like it was a leave in. When I got back home, I looked at my sweaty self in the mirror and I had these little dewey type droplets all over my hair. lol! It was dry outside, though cold. Makes me wonder if the mixture was attracting moisture/humididty? Looked like I had a fine mist of water sprayed on me?. Anyway, rinsed just over an hour later and co-washed and finished with a herbal tea rinse.

My hair certainly loves all these conditioners being applied to it even if it's just for a short while, lol. Feels strong and soft and we are so very happy and I await patiently for length, lol!


----------



## MsElise (Feb 27, 2009)

Lurking with my humecto/Giovanni SAS/MTmix on my head (dcing under a cap with no heat)


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am under my conditioning cap now with___________on my head.
-1/3 of the Pantene R&N Breakage Defense jar
-3 tsp of Castro Oil
-3 tsp of Raw Shaw Butter Oil
-5 tsp of KeraCare
-3 tsp of molasses
****Oh and I did do my Aphogee 2 min treatment for 10 mins before applying my DC.

See you ladies Monday or Tuesday for another DC session.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 27, 2009)

Checking in for my 3rd week of DC'ing.

I had a rough week and a wake to go to so I only did 1 treatment this week.

On Wednesday night  I slathered my hair up with Ojon restorative treatment and a bit of castor oil on the hairline and let it sit under a plastic cap overnight.

Thursday morning I detangled with my fingers again and  put my hair in about 8 braids. I then washed with Aveda dry remedy and applied the dry remedy conditioner and rinsed it out. I then used Aveda damage remedy as a DC and then twisted my hair with Cantu shea butter leave-in.

I hated cutting that 3" off but I can see the difference in my hair after I twisted. I now see a nice curl on the ends of my twists instead of straggly, knotted ends.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 27, 2009)

Tommorow is hair day ladies, relaxer, shampoo and DC, I will let you all know the products I will use tommorow or sunday.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My fiance is now a part of the challenge (a silent part), lol. He got jealous when he saw how healthy my hair is getting so I have to DC his hair when I DC mine. So, we both DC last night with shea butter cholesterol mixed with conditioning balm and sat under the dryer. I'm going to try and sneak a picture next time, lol!


----------



## Tarae (Feb 27, 2009)

Dc'd last night with Silk Elements.  I love this stuff.


----------



## HairHustla (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, so far I am actin right and keeping up, hooray for me!  Today I deep conditioned/clarified my hair using Rhassoul Clay, Coconut Milk, Goat Milk powder (trying to use it up) Chamomile powder and a little bit of neem oil.  Then let it sit in my hair for an hour.  Next I took extra virgin coconut oil and smoothed it all over my hair, left it on for about 5 minutes. (Thank you Sareca for everythang!)  As I was rinsing it out my hair felt like I just don't know, I felt like I did not have any hair on my head it was so soft!  I did not want to even do the conditioner rinse afterwards but I did anyway and now my hair is super soft and shiny.  Whoo Hoo!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Tarae said:


> Dc'd last night with Silk Elements. I love this stuff.


 
Do you use the megasilk conditioner or the luxury moisturizing? I have a packet of the megasilk in my hair now and it's very thick. It feels nice so far.


----------



## Ozma (Feb 28, 2009)

DC today with Lustrasilk Mango/Shea Butter cholesterol
tea rinse, leave-in, then air dry, bunning until next cowash

Earlier this week, I did a coconut milk/lime juice treatment- I know that isn't really a DC, but I am substituting it for a DC this week

I finally realized to lay off the protein for a while, it started to cause my hair to be too dry.


----------



## misstobz (Feb 28, 2009)

Was in need of some protein-so washed with Nexxus Therappe, then used Aphoghee 2 min Reconstructor and then DC'ed with AOHSR-my hair was so soft...


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 28, 2009)

I deep conditioned with OCT mixed with Paul Mitchell super skinny conditioner yesterday.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a lazy day...DC'd with Sitrinillah and jojoba oil under a cap for 5 hours while I laid on my couch.  Followed that with 2 quick applications of a Kenra/Porosity Control mix.  It was twice because I mixed too much for one use-Oops


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 28, 2009)

DCing now with a mix of pantene and humecto


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 28, 2009)

Today I DC'd with Silk Elements Cholesterol for about 40 mins w/heat.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

_*DC on dry hair with SitriNillah; oils/butter added to scalp: bootleg Global Goddess Hair Oil, murumuru butter, meadowfoam oil
with Yes to Carrots Mud mask
will leave on overnight...

Will add Joico Kpak daily conditioner and reconstructor on top of the moisture mix, leave on for additional hours then will cleanse with WEN Fig.

Moisturize and air dry*_


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 1, 2009)

Dcing right now with Silicone mix, Ntm,Suave,TJ nourish spa & my Ayurveda herbs


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 1, 2009)

DCing with sitrinillah right now..I did a Baking soda wash last nite..and I am still DCing today ..guess i will wash it out today sometime...prolly do a ponytail rollerset..


----------



## newflowers (Mar 1, 2009)

This was a good dc week for me, and I'm keeping with my target of three times a week. I even dragged my daughters along for one of the days.


----------



## naturalness (Mar 1, 2009)

I deep conditioned with TIGI Bed Head-Dumb Blonde Reconstructor.  I used it for 2 hours (half hour with heat 1.5 hours without heat)  This conditioner is fantastic.  I made a post earlier about the Morrocan Oil Deep Conditioner, well this gave similar results.  Dumb Blonde is has protein in it but is made my hair so soft, silky, detangled and moisturized.  I love it and it will be a staple.  I love this challenge and I am seeing good results.  Thanks again Aggie!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

almost forgot to post.  I washed with my favorite garnier length and strength.  conditioned with porosity control, and joico kpak knockoff.  Love the way my hair feels


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Friends - just checkin' in...Did an overnight prepoo of combo Ellin Lavar reconstructuring masque and MT - trying to use up the EL (combo came out surprisingly nice) rinsed/shampooed and followed up with Keraphix.....feels great!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2009)

Used Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System and my hair is in love.  Silky, soft, and strong! The smell of step one is not good but step two does smell good.  I will use this once a month.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 1, 2009)

DC'd ayer w/GVP Conditioning Balm


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 1, 2009)

I used Joice K-PAK Reconstruct yesterday and hated it.  I used to use this when I was relaxed and loved it.  My natural hair hated it.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning folks....wound up retouching this weekend. Couldn't take the ng anymore - my hair  is truly coarse and when the ng comes in its like i get cowlicks and the hair refuses to behave. 

So I did a mizani bb saturday - used the perphecting creme' conditioner and the microfusion conditioners - so technically i did dc? 

Anyway air dryed and wore a pony tail this weekend


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 2, 2009)

*Digialmuse66 - CUTE avatar!!* 

Hello Lovely Ladies of LHCF!

Here's my LOG!  LOL!!

*UPDATE:
*My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - *20 minutes*
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - *10 minutes*
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *1 hour*​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins.* 
13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours  *
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - a little over *5 minutes  *

Quick question:  Would you all consider the Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor a DC?

me~


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 2, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> *Digialmuse66 - CUTE avatar!!*
> 
> 
> me~


 

aww thanks im working on taking some hair progress pics this week and hopefully will have one i will use for my avatar going forward(hopefully)


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 2, 2009)

DC'd yesterday with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 2, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> aww thanks im working on taking some hair progress pics this week and hopefully will have one i will use for my avatar going forward(hopefully)


 
Well, until then...  we'll just enjoy your "Hello, Kitty" avi!!  

me~


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> My fiance is now a part of the challenge (a silent part), lol. He got jealous when he saw how healthy my hair is getting so I have to DC his hair when I DC mine. So, we both DC last night with shea butter cholesterol mixed with conditioning balm and sat under the dryer. I'm going to try and sneak a picture next time, lol!


 
This is too cute futurescbride. It's great that he is sharing in your passionfor hair.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

misstobz said:


> Was in need of some protein-so washed with Nexxus Therappe, then used Aphoghee 2 min Reconstructor and then DC'ed with AOHSR-my hair was so soft...


 
Hello misstobz, thank you for posting but would you like to officially join the DC challenge so I can add your name on the front page?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> *Digialmuse66 - CUTE avatar!!*
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies of LHCF!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, this can be used as a DC but it would be used as a mild protein DC.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

As for my own update, I DC'ed with my sew in on Saturday past but was too busy to post anything then.


----------



## Ozma (Mar 2, 2009)

today:
wash with Elucence Moisture Balance+ a drop of baking soda ( I haven't clarified in a looong time)
Dc with Lustrasilk Mango/Shea Butter Cholesterol
wet bun


----------



## J Glazin (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry im late but Saturday i did a rinse with baking soda then i dc with mega tek and olive,grapeseed,castor,and vit E oil. rinses after 1 hour. My hair was soo soft.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 2, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> Checking in for my 3rd week of DC'ing.
> 
> I had a  *rough week and a wake to go to* so I only did 1 treatment this week.
> 
> ...



So sorry for your loss {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 2, 2009)

I DC'ed yesterday with Nacidit Aloe Vera mixed with 1 T each of EVOO and Honey.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Checking in. Deep Conditioned yesterday with Kenra Moisturizing* *conditioner for 30mins.*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2009)

this past saturday i washed with all soft shampoo and did a 5 minute treatment with joico k pak reconstructor(im alomst out of this and need to re-up. i said i would go back and forth between this and dumb blonde but nothing makes my hair feel like joico) and then did a 15 minute treatment with joico intense hydrator mixed with olive oil and a touch of honey. i used rusk smoother leave in and my hair has been so light and soft since. i love that leave in now, its my new staple and the fact that marshalls sale the liter for $10 is a big plus.
my hair feels so amazing.


----------



## IamMoreThanAConqurer (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm finally posting myself on here. 

So here is my regimen:

-Shampoo 2x a week 
-DC with Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Replenishing Pak
-and spritz of my special hair tonic made of of:
Olive Oil
Coconut Oil
Mega Tek
Jojoba oil
Whipped Cream (Curls)
Infusium 23 (Repair)ologie leave in treatment and 
Pantene Pro V Daily Oil Cream Moisturizing


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 2, 2009)

DC'd on saturday with GVP condish balm and did a protein treament with eggs, honey and EVOO


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 2, 2009)

hey is it too late to join? i didn't know about the challenge and i DC twice a week already so count me in   i've been using ORS replenishing conditioner and curls asian hair tea deep conditioner. i'll be trying out different ones as well.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> hey is it too late to join? i didn't know about the challenge and i DC twice a week already so count me in  i've been using ORS replenishing conditioner and curls asian hair tea deep conditioner. i'll be trying out different ones as well.


Welcome to the challenge kriolagirl, you've been added.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 3, 2009)

deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 2 hours without heat.


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 3, 2009)

DC'd yesterday(30 mins/heat) with shescentit Avocado conditioner. This was the first time I used it...this might also be a keeper


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2009)

Will dc with Sitrinillah tonight.  One hour with and one hour without heat.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to the salon had my hair washed, dc and rollerset.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 3, 2009)

I DC'd my hair yesterday with my AO GPB conditioner.  My hair was feeling dry and a little brittle from straigtening it that week-end so I needed some protein.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 3, 2009)

*I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*


----------



## bluwatersoul (Mar 3, 2009)

*I forgot to post that I dc'ed on Saturday for about 30 minutes (in the sauna) with ORS replenishing pak. I can't wait till tomorrow evening I get to DC again - it has been brutal with the weather lately and my hair needs it!*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know what happenned but I can't DC overnight anymore. At least not with Capilo milk and honey mixed with the cathy howse recipe. After I rinsed out and followed up with a quick conditioner my hair dried hard. I should have known that was too much protein. So I had to follow up this morning using an avocado conditioner. Much much better now. Its soft again.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*


 Don't give up I understand your frustration.  Been there did that.  Just rethink your regimine.  What are your currently doing and with what products.  Thanks


----------



## NessaNessa (Mar 3, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*


 

Ironic post considering the cartoon in your siggy.   Dont give up.  Hang in there


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 4, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*




Don't give up your Help is coming.  If you give up now, you'll be kicking yourself at the end of the year when those who stuck with it show all the progress they had.  Keep in mind that healthy hair is a lifetime journey regardless to hair length it will always need to be taken care of.

What's got you down about your hair?  Maybe some of us can help if we know whats wrong.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 4, 2009)

CO-washed, and DC'd with AO White Camellia for 45 min using heat cap.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been experiencing major post-partum shedding so I am hoping that adding more protein DCs to my reggi will help. I realize that there may not be much that I can do, but I am hoping to do 2 protein DCs then 1 moisture DC to see if this might work.

DCed today. Prepood with EVOO & Suave to help get rid of major tangles in my hair from my vacation last week. DCed with LeKair Cholesterol using an electronic cap for 1 hr. My hair feels so amazing. The EVOO makes such a huge difference in how soft my hair feels.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*


 
I am so sorry to hear about your frustration mgd. Exactly what is your regimen like anyway? We may be able to help. What exactly are you having a challenge with? What is your food intake like? Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I don't know what happenned but I can't DC overnight anymore. At least not with Capilo milk and honey mixed with the cathy howse recipe. After I rinsed out and followed up with a quick conditioner my hair dried hard. I should have known that was too much protein. So I had to follow up this morning using an avocado conditioner. Much much better now. Its soft again.


 
I'm happy to hear this CC. Be very careful with the protein honey, it can make and break your hair. Just remember to keep it balanced out well. In my opinion, protein does not need to be on the hair for a very long time. A few minutes should be fine.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I have been experiencing major post-partum shedding so I am hoping that adding more protein DCs to my reggi will help. I realize that there may not be much that I can do, but I am hoping to do 2 protein DCs then 1 moisture DC to see if this might work.
> 
> DCed today. Prepood with EVOO & Suave to help get rid of major tangles in my hair from my vacation last week. DCed with LeKair Cholesterol using an electronic cap for 1 hr. My hair feels so amazing. The EVOO makes such a huge difference in how soft my hair feels.


 
Wait LB, I think you need garlic treatments and supplements more than protein for the post partum shedding. It will not stop it but it will curb it and slow it down a bit for you. I would recommend the Alter Ego Garlic treatment for the external and take some odorless kyolic garlic supplements for the internal. If you don't have the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment then make some. I have a garlic/evoo pre-poo recipe in my fotki expressly for this and it's cheap, lol. Check it out when you have a moment.


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 4, 2009)

On Sunday I deep conditioner with the Baking Soda Treatment. 
1/2 cup of baking soda
1 cup of conditioner, I used Nexxus humectress ultimate mositerizing conditioner 

sat under the heating cap for one hour. It was suppose to loosen my curls but not much.

Today will be my 2nd deep condition treatment this week. My own concoction of shea butter, tresseme rehydrating curl conditioner, and jojoba oil. 

Will do this overnight and twist up tomorrow.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 4, 2009)

last night i poo'ed with keracare Hydrating Shampoo followed with Humecto for about 20 min rinsed and followed with aphogee 2 min reconstructor. 
Looking at picking up some moisturfuse this week to alternate with the Humecto
due for a 2 step next week but thinking about doing a renew strength(mizani) instead. If anyone has used this would love some feedback. thx in advance


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 4, 2009)

piggyback on aubrey's(earlier post in this thread) I haven't used the JAY formula since the last time I used it and I am guessing now (in hindsight) that it truly stripped my hair of all the stuff that was in it. Not used to it feeling that way since i have been primarily using moisturizing/conditioning shampoo. I can definitely reccomend it if you are looking to get rid of product build up. 
I haven't thrown the bottle out yet so it might get used when i need to clean product buildup?

Unless I order it will be hard to get any aubreys as the stores around me no longer carry it. Was told at vitamin shoppe that they are discontinuing carrying it..


----------



## Barbara (Mar 4, 2009)

You ladies are really serious!


----------



## sky035 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wait LB, I think you need garlic treatments and supplements more than protein for the post partum shedding. It will not stop it but it will curb it and slow it down a bit for you. I would recommend the Alter Ego Garlic treatment for the external and take some odorless kyolic garlic supplements for the internal. If you don't have the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment then make some. I have a garlic/evoo pre-poo recipe in my fotki expressly for this and it's cheap, lol. Check it out when you have a moment.


 
Aggie, thanks so much. I will check out your fotki and will give your recipe a try asap. Much appreciated


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 4, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Don't give up I understand your frustration. Been there did that. Just rethink your regimine. What are your currently doing and with what products. Thanks


*My regime is tight. I'm just tired. I wash every Tuesday & Saturday. I d/c after each wash with a combination of products. My hair isn't shedding. I'm just tired. *


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 4, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Don't give up I understand your frustration. Been there did that. Just rethink your regimine. What are your currently doing and with what products. Thanks


 


GoldenBreeze said:


> Don't give up your Help is coming. If you give up now, you'll be kicking yourself at the end of the year when those who stuck with it show all the progress they had. Keep in mind that healthy hair is a lifetime journey regardless to hair length it will always need to be taken care of.
> 
> *What's got you down about your hair?* Maybe some of us can help if we know whats wrong.


 
*It take me entirely too long to do what I do and I keep it pinned up. I wear wigs daily so no one will no if I stop washing it. I'm just burnt out. My hair is so thick it is cumbersome.*


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your frustration mgd. Exactly what is your regimen like anyway? We may be able to help. What exactly are you having a challenge with? What is your food intake like? Are you drinking enough water?


*The reggie is fine. I've become lazy and I'm tired. I spend 3 hours on Tuedays and 5 hours on Saturdays on my hair and I wear wigs. I can't see any progress. I'm not enjoying my hair because it has become a burden.*


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 4, 2009)

DC'd with Sizta 2 Sizta Shea What? Deep Conditioner. 30 minutes under the heat cap.


----------



## Tarae (Mar 4, 2009)

DC'd with Silk Elements and Pantene R&N after my relaxer and rinse on Monday.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 4, 2009)

Dc'd w/Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 4, 2009)

DC'ing my hair with AO HSR for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 5, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *My regime is tight. I'm just tired. I wash every Tuesday & Saturday. I d/c after each wash with a combination of products. My hair isn't shedding. I'm just tired. *


 Oh ok . Well Just take a break.  I only poo and DC once a week.  I can't handle any more.  I probably would be pooped too! I wish I could say my hair to thick.  Wowsers what a good thing.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 5, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *The reggie is fine. I've become lazy and I'm tired. I spend 3 hours on Tuedays and 5 hours on Saturdays on my hair and I wear wigs.** I can't see any progress. I'm not enjoying my hair because it has become a burden.*


MGD, perhaps some help intpo tweakinbg your regimen would help? Why does it take you so long? Maybe if you can do your washing and DC 1x/week in a protective style that lasts a few weeks you may reduce the time it takes to do your hair weekly? 

So sorry about your hair fatigue - you need to give it a break, get to miss it and love it again? I recommend a protective style that'll last weeks. Fab that you wear wigs - you can leave it be even if it looks rough, so long as it's healthy. I hope this makes sense....

PS - I wish I could take some of your hair for you... mine's so fine and sparse too, sigh...


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 5, 2009)

Not managed to DC this week yet - been working nights and they get me in a frame of mind where I cannot do much (I loathe nights!!!). I finish tomorrow morning so I will apply some MT and a moisturising condish mixture when I go to sleep and will co-wash when I wake up tomorrow afternoon. Just doing the one-step as I know I won't be up to doing protein then moisture separately. I'll probably follow that with a moisturising caramel mask on Sunday. Will have to make up for it next week... i plan to start doing daily or every other day banana mask treatment like Oooop2 did when she got masses of growth and retention...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *The reggie is fine. I've become lazy and I'm tired. I spend 3 hours on Tuedays and 5 hours on Saturdays on my hair and I wear wigs. I can't see any progress. I'm not enjoying my hair because it has become a burden.*


 
So sorry to hear this honey. I wish you the best as you move onto what works best for you and your. Don't stress too much about it, take your time and do what is best for you. If you no longer wish to be in the DC challenge, let me know, okay? Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 5, 2009)

Today is hair wash day
-I clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
-I washed with CON Green
-Conditioned with 2 min Aphogee
-DC with some left over stuff DC from last week and added some LeKair Cholesterol Plus and some EVCO.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 5, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *It take me entirely too long to do what I do and I keep it pinned up. I wear wigs daily so no one will no if I stop washing it. I'm just burnt out. My hair is so thick it is cumbersome.*



OIC.  It sounds like your regimen is complicated in addition to having thick hair.  Maybe you do need to take a break from the DC challenge for a while.  I wouldn't want to spend 3 to 5 hours at a time twice a week for my hair either.  Girl, I don't even spend 3 hours when I flatiron my hair!     Do what you need to do to take a break, but try to keep taking good care of your hair.  Maybe you can come back to this challenge later or next year if it continues.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 5, 2009)

Tonight I'm DC'ing with Kenra MC for 1 hr without heat.


----------



## naturalness (Mar 5, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned with Bed Head Dumb Blonde-love it!!  I followed up with Queen Helene Cholesterol-like it a lot.  My hair feels great!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I dc'ed last Friday with ORS replenishing conditioner for 1 1/2 hrs no heat and on Wednesday with Keracare Humecto for 1 1/2 hrs no heat.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Just DC'd with shea butter cholesterol and jojoba oil. I used some aphogee provitamin leave in mixed with aloe vera juice. I put my hair in one braid, put on my satin scarf and I'm off to bed.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dc'd with a yogurt, wheat protein, and cocasta & shikakai oil mix with a plastic cap


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 5, 2009)

Been DCing twice a week with Garnier Fructuis Fortifying Mask mixed with honey, EOs, MSM powder, Tea Tree Oil, 1/2 ORS Pack, 98% aloe vera gel, a drop of neem oil (it smells something awfulohwell, a little vitamin E oil with heat for an hour then overnight or for another hour. My hair feels really soft and smells good especially using that Global Goddess oil as well.

I've been doing protein treatments once a week first with Apoghee 2 step and now with Joico KPak.  I can really tell the difference in how strong my hair is becomng ( less breakage).  The shedding seems to be at a standstill its not as much as before but its still too much for my liking.  I don't know if my garlic is helping or not.

I bought some Yes to Carrots as a co-wash and detangler but I needed to much to saturate my hair so I may start adding it to my DC mix.  It smells delish tho


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 5, 2009)

_*DC on dry hair with SitriNillah; oils/butter added to scalp: bootleg Global Goddess Hair Oil, murumuru butter, meadowfoam oil
with Yes to Carrots Mud mask
will leave on overnight...*_


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 6, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Not managed to DC this week yet - been working nights and they get me in a frame of mind where I cannot do much (I loathe nights!!!). I finish tomorrow morning so I will apply some MT and a moisturising condish mixture when I go to sleep and will co-wash when I wake up tomorrow afternoon. Just doing the one-step as I know I won't be up to doing protein then moisture separately. I'll probably follow that with a moisturising caramel mask on Sunday. Will have to make up for it next week... i plan to start doing daily or every other day banana mask treatment like Oooop2 did when she got masses of growth and retention...



Well, this plan went to pot, lol! I was sooo tired when I got back this morning (tough night) I almost jumped straight to bed without even having a shower. Will have to DC over the weekend - been a very lazy week for my hair, sigh. I do have ayurvedic oil on my hair though, under plastic... hoping it's doing some good.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 6, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just finished my regular Tuesday d/c and I can't help but to wonder if all of this is worth it. I just don't see the fruits of my labor and I am so disappointed with this hair. I'm going to give up this fight.*


 

I know you've been bombarded with responses, and I'm not really part of this challenge (but I lurk!) but I just wanted to add that maybe it's time for you to look at what you are putting INTO your body; not just what you put ON your hair.  Are you taking a good multivitamin?  It doesn't have to be expensive.  Are you eating a lot of processed foods?  Your diet is the biggest contributor to your hair, and secondly is exercise.  Have you ever noticed how long the hair on female track stars is?  It's not because they have access to better hair care; it's because they take better care of their bodies!  Exercise stimulates the scalp, which leads to hair growth.  DC'ing will help your ends, but your issues could be internal.  Keep up the good work and start looking at your diet and exercise before you throw in the towel!


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm not going to be a lurker!  Can I join, too, please?  Here is my picture: C:\Users\Pants_Reggie\Pictures\2009-03-06 Hair\Hair 003.JPG  I hope the image worked...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2009)

Liege4421 said:


> Okay, I'm not going to be a lurker! Can I join, too, please? Here is my picture: C:\Users\Pants_Reggie\Pictures\2009-03-06 Hair\Hair 003.JPG I hope the image worked...


 
Sure you may join Liege4421, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 6, 2009)

Dcing right now with Joico K PAK, Suave, mixed with Shikakai, Bhrami, Alma, Horsetail & Nettle. I will finish up with a Fenugreek, Bhringraj tea rinse. 
__________________


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 6, 2009)

Deep conditioned earlier today with Lanza healing moisture conditioner for 1.5 hrs. without heat.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 6, 2009)

DC on Wed with Silk elements moisture mask. DC today with redken smooth down butter treat- ooh la la- loving my luscious curls at the moment


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 6, 2009)

Ladies I had my relaxer last week , tommorow I plan on doing a Protein treatment by Aphogee, then after that I plan on DC with the 2 minute reconstructor, can I do that ladies? I normally DC for 2 hours or more, will that be ok with the 2 minute reconstructor by Aphogee? erplexed


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm going to wash tonight and dc overnight with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and avocado butter. 

i'll be back tomorrow to update!


----------



## Tarae (Mar 6, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Ladies I had my relaxer last week , tommorow I plan on doing a Protein treatment by Aphogee, then after that I plan on DC with the 2 minute reconstructor, can I do that ladies? I normally DC for 2 hours or more, will that be ok with the 2 minute reconstructor by Aphogee? erplexed


I never did an Aphogee treatment, but if you're going to do that I wouldn't follow up with the 2 min reconstructor.  You're going to need moisture after that.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2009)

Checkin in on wash day...
- OCT/Pantene Daily moisture renewal mix on dry hair--5 mins
- Aphogee Deep moisture shampoo
- Nutrine garlic conditioner
- SitriNillah mixed with Dabur Vatika oil--20 min w/heat 15 mins w/o
- Kenra MC/porosity control mix -- 3 mins


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 6, 2009)

I Dc'd with Conditioning balm today.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Ladies I had my relaxer last week , tommorow I plan on doing a Protein treatment by Aphogee, then after that I plan on DC with the 2 minute reconstructor, can I do that ladies? I normally DC for 2 hours or more, will that be ok with the 2 minute reconstructor by Aphogee? erplexed


As long as it is the 2 minute reconstructor, then that should be fine but 2 hours is an aweful long time to keep a protein treatment on your hair I think. I keep my protien treatments on only for 20 minutes and sometimes 30 minutes. Although I don't quite follow what you are asking. If you are doing a 2 step aphogee treatment followed by an aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, then that is wayyyyy too much protein for your hair. You would definitely need a moisturizing deep conditioner after any protein treatment in my opinion.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm new to the challenge. Here are my starting pics. Today is my DC day so I will check in again later.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2009)

BrandNew said:


> I'm new to the challenge. Here are my starting pics. Today is my DC day so I will check in again later.


You have some lovely thick hair BrandNew. Again welcome to the challenge, you have been added.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, here is my picture...yay, I'm excited


----------



## sky035 (Mar 7, 2009)

Prepood yesterday using Aggie's garlic/evoo mixture (for shedding) for 30 minutes with an electronic cap. I notice a huge improvement already during my co-wash today. Followed pre-poo with DC for 45 minutes using LeKair Cholesterol and suave as a base. Followed DC with co-wash with Joico Body Luxe.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 7, 2009)

I DC with Pantene Relaxed and Natural Deep Conditioning Mask with plastic cap for one hour without heat today.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, I haven't checked in for a while, but I'm continuing with my 2X per week DC treatments.  My last was on Wednesday with my regular mix of AE Garlic and Davine's Nounou.  Tomorrow I'll DC and prep for my relaxer later in the week.  I am truly amazed since until 6 months ago I was getting a relaxer every 5 weeks.  I've now gotten up to 9 weeks now which for me is unheard of.  I don't think it would be possible if not for all of the conditioning.  Will post progress pics after my relaxer.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dcing right now with Sitrinillah.  One hour with heat and now am trying to decide when I wash it out.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 7, 2009)

Liege4421 said:


> I know you've been bombarded with responses, and I'm not really part of this challenge (but I lurk!) but I just wanted to add that maybe it's time for you to look at what you are putting INTO your body; not just what you put ON your hair. Are you taking a good multivitamin? It doesn't have to be expensive. Are you eating a lot of processed foods? Your diet is the biggest contributor to your hair, and secondly is exercise. Have you ever noticed how long the hair on female track stars is? It's not because they have access to better hair care; it's because they take better care of their bodies! Exercise stimulates the scalp, which leads to hair growth. DC'ing will help your ends, but your issues could be internal. Keep up the good work and start looking at your diet and exercise before you throw in the towel!


 
*I have been slack off on my vitamins and I have been to the Wellness Center like I should but I will start today being more faithful. I slowing inching my way back towards fast food. I think I need to redirect myself. I thank God that I haven't had a set back because of my laziness.*


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 7, 2009)

*I just wanted to let ya'll know that because of the funk that I was in I decided to relax. I went straighter than I normally would . I was only 10 weeks post but I was disgusted because I wasn't seeing any progress. I trimmed about 1 inch 2 weeks ago. That may have put me in a funk. Well, I can see just a little progress so I guess all is not as bad as it seems. Unfortunate, I will not be able to post pic because I am a personal HYH Challenge and Bootcamp Challenge. I will keep you posted Thanks to everyone for your support. *
*BTW: After I relaxed, I d/c under my hooded dryer with Ion Effective Care Treatment and Hot oil.*
*It has alot of body and its got swang.* 
*~ttfn.*


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've had a very busy week so i didn't even dc. But i definitely plan to monday. I feel a little bad.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 7, 2009)

my dc came out pretty good.

i let the ao hsr marinate in my hair overnight
then in the morning i added some avocado butter
and recovered my hair for a few hours
before rinsing it all out. 

my twists stayed in good condition, too
HOORAY!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 8, 2009)

DC'ing overnight on dry hair with Matrix Biolage Hydra that I added sunflower oil to.

*moonglowdiva* I'm glad that things are looking up for you.  Try not to stress too much about your hair.  I don't know if you take progress pics, but if not you might want to consider doing it even if you don't want to post them.  You may find that you are getting more progress over a period of 3 to 4 months than you think you are.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 8, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I've had a very busy week so i didn't even dc. But i definitely plan to monday. I feel a little bad.



Awww wheezy, you're not bad.  Life happens.  I was sick for 2 1/2 weeks and couldn't do anything to my hair.  It survived and so did I, and then I just jumped right back in here as soon as I could.  So you continue on Monday, and all is well.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in...wow this is my third week!  How's that for consistency!  I deep conditioned overnight with my favorite Ojon Restorative treatment.  I love it so much I tried to make some.  It came out with the right texture and smell but I could not get the right color.  Anyway, I am trying my home version today and I will see how it goes.


----------



## naturalness (Mar 8, 2009)

Saturday-I deep conditioned with ABBA Pure Color Protect Conditioner.  I really like this conditioner, it smells great and is an actual deep conditioner(instructions say to use for 15-20 minutes under heat).  I followed that up with Blended Beauty Herbal Reconditioner(love this stuff!) and left that in overnight.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


----------



## Romey (Mar 8, 2009)

I dc'd today. I used NTM conditioning masque. I was watching YOUTUBE and saw a video by Liz Muller on ExpertVillage about repairing damaged hair. She lauded a product Semi di lino and Moroccan Oil. Now being the reformed PJ, I had a relapse and had to buy something as both products are beyond my spending limits on hair products. 

I applied the NTM to my ends and roots as I am 8 weeks post. I then applied little ORS throughout, I am little apprehensive after reading some reviews on NTM on this board. Well, luckily it all turned out fine. After conditioning for 40 mins, my rollerse looks nice. 

Now, I had to flat iron my roots. I have approximately 1.5 inches of new growth which is testing my patience. I am attempting to stretch my relaxer another month.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been a slacker for the past couple of weeks and on DC'd once per week, but now that that stressor is over, I'm back to twice a week. 

Anyhow, I sitting under the dryer with ORS Replenishing Conditioner in my hair right now.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 

Very pretty!


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 
* Gorgeous Hair!*


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 8, 2009)

Checking in-been really bad at that, hope I am still active. I have been dc'ing at 2x a week, every week. My hair has definately improved. Especially with ayurveda, but thats another thread. Yesterday I henna'd -came out beautifully. Followed up with a dc mix of kenra mc, ao hsr, and about 1/2 tsp hisbiscus petal powder with heat for 45mins. Let my hair airday in bantu knots, and today it is so soft and frizz free. Never had these results with an airdry. If you ladies have hisbiscus, definately throw a dash in your dc, it rinses out easily also.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

..............


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

DC'ed overnight with ORS replenishing conditioner and I'm under the dryer right now for an hour and then I'll wash it out.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 8, 2009)

Dc'd yesterday w/Baba de Caracol/AO GPB mix.


----------



## krikit96 (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, this is my 1st time DC'ing since joining the challenge. Once I figure out how to get my pics in my siggy, I'll put them up. I am DC'ing using the ORS pak and under the hood dryer for about 45 min. Somebody please tell me what to do for posting pics in my siggy???
Also, what if any advice does anyone have on what else is safe to use as a DC along with the ORS replenishing pak? I am not smart when it comes to figuring out what has too much protein or what not to pair certain products with. 
I'm excited! I am just about @ APL I think, and I stretch my relaxers to about 14 weeks, so hopefully I will finally get to MBL by the end of the year...??? Thanks for any advice girls!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I just wanted to let ya'll know that because of the funk that I was in I decided to relax. I went straighter than I normally would . I was only 10 weeks post but I was disgusted because I wasn't seeing any progress. I trimmed about 1 inch 2 weeks ago. That may have put me in a funk. Well, I can see just a little progress so I guess all is not as bad as it seems. Unfortunate, I will not be able to post pic because I am a personal HYH Challenge and Bootcamp Challenge. I will keep you posted Thanks to everyone for your support. *
> *BTW: After I relaxed, I d/c under my hooded dryer with Ion Effective Care Treatment and Hot oil.*
> *It has alot of body and its got swang.*
> *~ttfn.*


I am so happy to see that you are back in the swing of things moonglowdiva.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2009)

naturalness said:


> Saturday-I deep conditioned with *ABBA Pure Color Protect Conditioner. *I really like this conditioner, it smells great and is an actual deep conditioner(instructions say to use for 15-20 minutes under heat). I followed that up with Blended Beauty Herbal Reconditioner(love this stuff!) and left that in overnight.


 
Oooh I am so happy to hear this because I have this in my wish list at sleekhair.com.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!


 
Girl future I can see you are going to make a beautiful bride. Your hair is looking so so good.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Okay, this is my 1st time DC'ing since joining the challenge. Once I figure out how to get my pics in my siggy, I'll put them up. I am DC'ing using the ORS pak and under the hood dryer for about 45 min. Somebody please tell me what to do for posting pics in my siggy???
> Also, what if any advice does anyone have on what else is safe to use as a DC along with the ORS replenishing pak? I am not smart when it comes to figuring out what has too much protein or what not to pair certain products with.
> I'm excited! I am just about @ APL I think, and I stretch my relaxers to about 14 weeks, so hopefully I will finally get to MBL by the end of the year...??? Thanks for any advice girls!


 
Try the Biolage or GVP Conditioning Balm, Pantene Relaxed and Natural Hair Conditioning Mask, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose or the Aubrey Organics White Camellia for starters. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I deep conditioned last night with silk elements megasilk and rollerset on perm rods. My hair turned out so pretty!




Oh my.......  so gorgeous.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 8, 2009)

Dcing right now with Cholesterol, Suave, Ayurveda powders and a little oil.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 9, 2009)

DC'd Saturday night with Aphogee 2 step - my hair thanked me for the protein


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Lovely Ladies of LHCF!

Here's my LOG! LOL!!

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - *20 minutes*
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - *10 minutes*
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *1 hour*​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins*
13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours *
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - a little over *5 minutes *
15) Mar. 7 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 hour under the dryer)- *1.5 hours *(i think)  - - - LOL! 

Going to DC tonight with... hmmm... let see... Keracare Humecto or Aphogee 2 minute for 5 minutes. Hmm... Ok, Aphogee for 5 minutes. Yep... ... that's what I'll do. Aphogee 2 minute recontsructor it is...

P.S. - I never took DCing so seriously in my life, and now... I'm addicted (in a good way). THANKS, Aggie! 

me~


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of LHCF!
> 
> Here's my LOG! LOL!!
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl future I can see you are going to make a beautiful bride. Your hair is looking so so good.


 
Thank you! I can't wait until I get to your length, your hair is so pretty!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 9, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of LHCF!
> 
> Here's my LOG! LOL!!
> 
> ...


 
I agree, I actually look forward to DCing!


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 9, 2009)

co-washed last night with pantene r&n conditioner.  followed up w/ motions cpr. sat under  dryer for 30 min. don't know if the cpr counts as a tru DC tho. had some under the sink so i figured i would give it a go.  i'm trying to use up everything i own before i hit the BSS again. it's so hard!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 10, 2009)

So I DC'd last night and I'm so thrilled!!!  I subscribed to the Porosity thread and read about ways to get smoother less tangled hair.  I swear I'm ripping my hair up cuz it's always so tangled and I can't do anything with it.  Well I read JustKiya's blog and her recipe for getting smooth easily detangled hair.

I co-washed with VO5 Hydrating formula with 1/2 teaspoon of Baking Soda, Sea Salt, and a 1/2-1 of lemon juice.  It got a little chunky but IT WORKED!!!  I was able to detangle my hair with my fingers in the shower and still shower before the water got cold (I only get 20-30minutes of hot water).  

My hair was so soft and smooth I couldn't believe it.  I only had a small amount of shed hairs from the detangling.   I needed this.  I was so frustrated after my last DC on Sat with the amount of shed hair and breakage that I was ready to do something crazy (maybe even BC'd).  So this method was an absolute saving grace for me.

I made my little DC of GF Fortifying Conditioner Mask, ORS Olive Oil Pak, Say Yes to Carrots conditioner, Honey, EOs, Tea Tree Oil, a drop of Neem Oil, Aloe Vera Gel, and some Vitamin E oil (I forgot to add the MSM powder).  Applied with heat for an hour or so.  Rinsed and did a ACV cold water rinse to help seal and smooth the cuticles.  

I'm going to do a braidout for my interview.  Hopefully all goes well.
Sorry for the long post but I'm just too excited about my hair right now.
:bouncegre


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance co without heat for 2(maybe 3) hrs. This time around I plan on detangling while in the shower and seeing if this helps with my knots. Also, I plan on rinsing with pc co and seeing if that helps my strands, as well.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 10, 2009)

Checking in this should be my 5th wk but it will count as my 4th because I missed my DC'ing last week.

No bunch of excuses, life just got in the way.

Thankfully I didn't have any manipulation because I had the greatest twistout of my 5 years natural. I got so many compliments and I just put coconut oil in it and Ojon styling cream to keep it moist and easy to finger style.

So last night I used the Ojon restorative treatment to do an overnight condition. I still have not washed it out because I have to go out so when I return home I will wash & condition with Ojon and then do the Aphogee 2 min reconstrutor or the ORS replenishing pack.

Cutting my ends off and deep conditioning have done my hair a world of good.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Thank you! I can't wait until I get to your length, your hair is so pretty!


You're so sweet, thank you honey.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

kriolagirl said:


> co-washed last night with *pantene r&n conditioner. followed up w/ motions cpr.* sat under dryer for 30 min. don't know if the cpr counts as a tru DC tho. had some under the sink so i figured i would give it a go. i'm trying to use up everything i own before i hit the BSS again. it's so hard!


 
Next time I'd use these two the other way around kriolagirl. The motions cpr counts as a protein treatment and the Pantene r&n is your moisturizing DC okay honey? Proteins first, moisture after or you can use them together like I do when time is not on my side.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 10, 2009)

I DC'd last night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I DC'd last night and I'm so thrilled!!! I subscribed to the Porosity thread and read about ways to get smoother less tangled hair. I swear I'm ripping my hair up cuz it's always so tangled and I can't do anything with it. Well I read JustKiya's blog and her recipe for getting smooth easily detangled hair.
> 
> I co-washed with VO5 Hydrating formula with 1/2 teaspoon of Baking Soda, Sea Salt, and a 1/2-1 of lemon juice. It got a little chunky but IT WORKED!!! I was able to detangle my hair with my fingers in the shower and still shower before the water got cold (I only get 20-30minutes of hot water).
> 
> ...


 
Quite the mioxologist aren't you Vonnie? I love to mix a lot of my conditioners and oils together myself. 



msdeevee said:


> Checking in this should be my 5th wk but it will count as my 4th because I missed my DC'ing last week.
> 
> No bunch of excuses, life just got in the way.
> 
> ...


 
I am so happy to see you ladies handling your hair so well. Keep it up.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to say the I am loving this challenge! (Thanks Aggie!) My hair feels so much healthier! HOWEVER I have a few concerns. I feel like washing and DC’ing twice a week is causing me to lose more hair because of all the manipulation and shedding. I’m still working out my reggie and I know it might be complicated figuring out the culprit. Here are some facts/observation that might help.

1. I can’t figure out if it is shedding or breakage b/c the hair is wet and I can’t tell if there is a white bulb. The hairs are pretty long so it might be shedding or breakage at the line of demarcation for my relaxer (10 wks into stretch)
2. I have always lost some hair on wash day, but I used to wash every 2 weeks so it didn’t bother me
3. I am using megatek on my scalp 5 days/wk and 5 minutes on the length of my hair every 2 weeks. So I am expecting some shedding but that’s ok b/c it’s a good sign and it’ll grow back. Also my hair loves protein so I don’t think it’s causing breakage.
4. I alternate between ORS replenishing conditioner and keracare humecto for my dc so I think my moisture/protein balance is fine.
5. I don’t do much to my hair after washing, I use ors hair lotion and seal with castor oil daily and wear a wig.
6. I tried cowashing instead of shampooing and it seemed to leave my hair coated and affected how well my dc worked. It also coated and irritated my scalp and aggravated my dandruff. I tried Abba Pure Moisture, TJ Nourish Spa and Tigi Moisuture Mnaiac and they all didn’t work.
7. I detangle gently when a conditioner with good slip is on my hair. I use a wide tooth comb and I still lose quite a few strands of hair.

Pls help me figure out if the shedding/breakage is normal or not.
TIA


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so EXCITED!!!!! After weeks of waiting, my Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose moisturising conditioner is finally here. Postman just delivered them and they're here next to me! All 4 of them! I mean, the AO site was sold out of these for weeks.... couldn't take a chance of that happening again, so i bought 4, lol! Off to have a super hair spa day, I'll report back tomorrow!

Happy Jac x x x x x x


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I DC'd on Monday night with plain shea butter cholesterol. I plan to DC again tomorrow!


----------



## princessdi (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still in Aggie.  Please add my name to your list.  Thank you.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay it was a late night/early morning with my hair.  There was no other way around it due to my schedule. The good thing is on Thursday--my next hair day--I won't be going into work until 11am so I can do my hair before going to work.  I'm 10 wks post and for the first time ever I need to detangle.  I had a knot that I worked on with conditioner in my hair but I had to step away or I would have pulled some hair out.  This morning I was able to patiently get the knot out. I will incorporate detangling into my regular routine.  Last night I dc'd with Alter Ego Garlic.


----------



## princessdi (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, just checking in.  I clarified last night with Pantene’s clarifying shampoo and washed my hair with Aubrey Organic Island Naturals Replenishing Shampoo, which I just bought this weekend.  I have to say, after reading the review of AO’s replenishing shampoo, I was so disappointed in how my hair turned out.  It seemed stripped to me and seemed to tangle easily.  I was so happy to move into my DCing treatment.  I used Kenra’s Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Queen Helen’s Cholesterol Conditioner and put on a plastic cap and went under the dryer for at least 45 minutes and left the bag on for another 15 minutes without heat and it honest to God saved my hair.  I thought for sure (because of the tangles I got from clarifying and using AO replenishing shampoo) that I would lose a lot during the detangling process and that didn’t happen.  Immediately after applying Kenra I could tell the difference.  After DCing, I applied Sunsilk Hydra TLC as my leave-in and sealed with EVOO.  My hair feels good today.  Will co-wash this evening with a cap and no heat.  I’ve been doing this everyday because I run and sweat a lot.  Stay tuned for my next update….

Any suggestions for another good leave-in?


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Deep conditioned yesterday with Keracare Humecto conditioner  left it on for three hours. I think am going to start leaving my conditioners on longer than an hour, just loved the way my hair felt after leaving it in for so long.
*


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok ladies I am DCing at the moment with some left over from last week (protein) and added the rest of my KeraCare and 1/3 of my Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense mixed with 3 tbsp of Raw Shea Butter.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to say the I am loving this challenge! (Thanks Aggie!) My hair feels so much healthier! HOWEVER I have a few concerns. I feel like washing and DC’ing twice a week is causing me to lose more hair because of all the manipulation and shedding. I’m still working out my reggie and I know it might be complicated figuring out the culprit. Here are some facts/observation that might help.
> 
> 1. I can’t figure out if it is shedding or breakage b/c the hair is wet and I can’t tell if there is a white bulb. The hairs are pretty long so it might be shedding or breakage at the line of demarcation for my relaxer (10 wks into stretch)
> ...


 
Okay baby, I don't see where you have been clarifying your hair especially with all the cowashing. If you are using MT, that could still very well be the culprit for the shedding. Are you using any garlic poos/treatments or taking garlic supplements to curb the shedding? As for breakage from you demarcation line since you are 10 weeks post, yes that could also happen as well. 

At this point, if you are not ready to relax your hair just yet, then try protective styling that does not require so much manipulation. My hair is in a sew in right now, but I am still DC'ing regularly (once a week to prevent dreading/matting). I always do some kind of protective styling when I am deep into my stretches. It really does help to control the amount of manipulation and stress on the new growth during a long stretch. HTH.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!!! After weeks of waiting, my Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose moisturising conditioner is finally here. Postman just delivered them and they're here next to me! All 4 of them! I mean, the AO site was sold out of these for weeks.... couldn't take a chance of that happening again, so i bought 4, lol! Off to have a super hair spa day, I'll report back tomorrow!
> 
> Happy Jac x x x x x x


 
This post is just too cute Jax. I am happy for you too.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2009)

princessdi said:


> I'm still in Aggie. Please add my name to your list. Thank you.


 
Okay will do princessdi. Welcome again.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2009)

princessdi said:


> Ok, just checking in. I clarified last night with Pantene’s clarifying shampoo and washed my hair with Aubrey Organic Island Naturals Replenishing Shampoo, which I just bought this weekend. I have to say, after reading the review of AO’s replenishing shampoo, I was so disappointed in how my hair turned out. It seemed stripped to me and seemed to tangle easily. I was so happy to move into my DCing treatment. I used Kenra’s Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Queen Helen’s Cholesterol Conditioner and put on a plastic cap and went under the dryer for at least 45 minutes and left the bag on for another 15 minutes without heat and it honest to God saved my hair. I thought for sure (because of the tangles I got from clarifying and using AO replenishing shampoo) that I would lose a lot during the detangling process and that didn’t happen. Immediately after applying Kenra I could tell the difference. After DCing, I applied Sunsilk Hydra TLC as my leave-in and sealed with EVOO. My hair feels good today. Will co-wash this evening with a cap and no heat. I’ve been doing this everyday because I run and sweat a lot. Stay tuned for my next update….
> 
> Any suggestions for another good leave-in?


 
I like Giovanni Direct leave in and Paul Mitchell The Conditioner so far.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Doing Ayurvedic treatment now, will dc with ORS & TJ Nourish Spa


----------



## JDandBeyond (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been slacking big time with the posting, but I DCed 4 times this week so far...yes you read that right...4 times in 4 days..long story short, I had a minor issue with a self relaxer that left my hair BEYOND dry.  The new growth was unbearably dry and I'd never experienced that before, so I figured I would DC until the moisture came back.  I DCed with Alter Ego, ORS, AO HSR and last night I used keraphix.  My hair seems to be about back to normal now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 11, 2009)

My stylist deep conditioned me with Elucence.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 11, 2009)

washed last night  with puriphying shampoo followed with moisturefuse dc. 
Used  aphogee green tea reconstructor as leave in. 

co washed tonight with mizani perphecting creme condish  followed up with  lacio and aphogee green tea


----------



## Ozma (Mar 11, 2009)

Clarified with baking soda and co-washed yesterday (suave Organic Coconut)
ORS Mayonnaise+ honey treatment today, 1 hr, no heat
tea rinse+ leave-in+ detangle+ banding later


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay baby, I don't see where you have been clarifying your hair especially with all the cowashing. If you are using MT, that could still very well be the culprit for the shedding. Are you using any garlic poos/treatments or taking garlic supplements to curb the shedding? As for breakage from you demarcation line since you are 10 weeks post, yes that could also happen as well.
> 
> At this point, if you are not ready to relax your hair just yet, then try protective styling that does not require so much manipulation. My hair is in a sew in right now, but I am still DC'ing regularly (once a week to prevent dreading/matting). I always do some kind of protective styling when I am deep into my stretches. It really does help to control the amount of manipulation and stress on the new growth during a long stretch. HTH.



I have clarified with baking soda, I think that was about 3 weeks ago... Anyway I think I just need to go ahead and relax. I haven't stretched this long without a sew-in and I'm taking a break from those. I don't think my reggie is low mani b/c although I am wearing a wig everyday, I have to part my hair every night to apply Megatek to my scalp. It is getting increasingly difficult with all the NG. I just ordered my phytorelaxer so I should be relaxing in a week or so.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 11, 2009)

I DC'd with a mix of Yes to Carrots Moisturizing Mask, At One Reconstructer/Moisture Recovery, EVOO and PC. I used it w/ heat for about 30 mins.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 11, 2009)

Checking in: DCed on Monday with L'Oreal MegaMoisture & suave as a base for 2 hrs with a shower cap as I did household chores.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

I used emergencee on dry hair for about 20 min. shampoo with my fav garnier length and strength, used suave to detangle and then put joico kpac on for about 5 min. I'm loving my hair again.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2009)

im going to deep condition tonight with joico k pak intense hydrator mixed with honey and olive oil for 30 minutes with heat. but thats after i do a five  minute treatment with joico k pak deep penetraiting reconstructor.


----------



## Tarae (Mar 12, 2009)

thaidreams said:


> I DC'd last night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner.


Wow, I totally forgot that I have this.  I need to pull it out from my stash.  I really like it.

Anyway, DCing right now with AO HSR.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, so we had a spa day yesterday!

I pre-treated with homemade ayuurveda oil and MT for 3-4 hours as I went about my day. Rinsed well with warm water then washed with ayurvedic tea and rhassoul clay - this mix really clarified and left my hair feeling so clean and yet not at all stripped! I made my tea with a tsp each of amla, shikakai and brahmi in a cup of warm water, left for a few hours, (I believe 20 mins would be sufficient but I didn't need it till later) strained and mixed rhassoul clay with the tea. It was kinda runny so used a jug and to pour this on my hair, catching it in a bowl and repeating the process till my hair was all covered. I also used it to clease my face neck etc - my whole head basically. Let it sit for 7-10 minutes as I gently massaged my scalp and patted my hair. Rinsed thoroughly, till water run clear (couldn't get over how clean my hair felt, yet soft!!!), then I applied my beloved AO HSR and saturated every single strand of hair on my head. Covered in plastic and a warm towel and a showercap, let sit and marinate for 3-4 hours then rinsed off, finished with a herbal tea and ACV rinse (been reading about porositi control), moisturised and sealed. Hair today feels strong yet moisturised, thank God. i was scared I might have overdone the protein etc but it feels good. I wish it was loose so I could feel it better but I'm happy with it for now. So, no protein for 2 weeks other than MT on the roots. 

I really love this challenge and feel it's what will get me places with my hair as regards retention. I know you hear it alot Aggie, but thanks for this!!!!!

HHG peeps!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 12, 2009)

DC'd last night with ORS Mayonnaise for two hours with plastic cap without heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Will be dcing 1hr with heat and 1 hr without with Sitrinillah


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2009)

did a 10 minute pre poo with aubrey organics blue green algae mask, clarifyed with kenra, shampoo'd once with aphogee for damaged hair, five minute treatment with joico deep penetraiting reconstructor, and 20 minute treatment with heat with joico intense hydrator.
my hair doesnt feel as silky as it normally does but i think thats because of all the protein. but it does feel nice and strong so next wash i will use my silk elemnts olive oil mask.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2009)

I DC'ed 2 days ago with Hair One Olive Oil cleansing conditioner. It's the only one I bought with me to Nebraska and sad to say I am growing bored with it. I need something else. I will be home next Friday and can't wait to dig in my stash of deep conditioners. Oh how I miss you all.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2009)

Tarae said:


> Wow, I totally forgot that I have this. I need to pull it out from my stash. I really like it.
> 
> Anyway, DCing right now with AO HSR.


 
I do this too Tarae. I find that I end up forgetting about the first DCs I buy and over use the newer ones more especially if I like them a lot.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 14, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with lanza healing moisture co.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Mar 14, 2009)

DC with Aveda Damage Remedy (a throwback)


----------



## myronnie (Mar 14, 2009)

DC'ing with a rhassoul clay mixture for the first time
The mixture contains a lot of stuff shea butter, aloe vera gel, coconut milk, camellia seed oil, castor oil, honey, GVP Conditioning Balm, Aussie Moist, anddddd Suave Coconut Conditioner.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 14, 2009)

Did a Light Protein conditoning treatment with the last of my Nexxus Keraphix (YAY! Now I can buy more of my Joico Reconstructering (sp?)conditioner), followed by GVP Conditioning Balm.  My hair feels delicious!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 14, 2009)

_*Same weekly routine until touch up time...

DC'd overnight on dry hair with SitriNillah; oils/butter added to scalp: bootleg Global Goddess Hair Oil, murumuru butter, meadowfoam oil with Yes to Carrots Mud mask

followed up with protein-y mix of Joico Reconstructor/Joico Daily Conditioner/Joico Intense Hydrator/Moist Condition Pro/Garnier Reconstructor

ended with WEN Fig/Moist Condition 24/7 mixed with Pantene Nature Fusion

Moisturized then sealed with oil and shea butter

pinned up to airdry

Hair loves it.*_


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 14, 2009)

This is one challenge that I am sooo glad I joined.  I needed to get back into regular DCing.  I used to do it once a week (years ago), then I stopped.  I just used time as an excuse not too.  Aggie, you all right wit' me. 

DCing now with a mix of SitriNillah, Pantene hydrator, and lots of EVOO.  'Bout to get under the dryer and meditate for a while, about 30 mins.  Will follow with a quick 5 min conditioning mix of Kenra and Porosity Control.

ETA: OK so I got totally absorbed in this website and could not pull myself away to get under the dryer. So it ended up being 1 hr with Sitrinillah mix, no heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2009)

I will be dcing overnight but I need to decide with what.


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my LOG! LOL!!

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - *20 minutes*
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - *10 minutes*
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *1 hour*​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins*
13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours *
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - a little over *5 minutes *
15) Mar. 7 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 hour under the dryer)- *1.5 hours *(i think)  - - - LOL! 
16) Mar. 9 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *10 minutes* 
17) May. 14 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - not sure how long, just yet or if I'm adding heat... we'll see...

What up, Shay72? Seems like I always post after you... LOL!

UPDATE: Hair is growing back since my setback!   

me~


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, I see we both love Hairveda's Moist 24/7 although it's my cowashing staple.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I see we both love Hairveda's Moist 24/7 although it's my cowashing staple.


 

Is this some good stuff??


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 14, 2009)

Aggie,

Looks like I'm gonna be able to keep up girl!  Reporting in this week and I want to say that the condition of my hair is vastly improving, it is soooo very soft now and I have a hard time keeping my hands out of my natural and springy curly hair.  I have DC'd with HSR and Olive oil this week...love it!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Is this some good stuff??


 
I love  it! It helped me through a 17.5 week stretch.  Right now I'm 10 wks post and I'm gonna up my cowashing to 2 times a week bc I know this condish will make the difference.


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 14, 2009)

Checking in...

I'm DC'ing tonight w/ a mix of shescentit avocado conditioner and I added avocado oil, carrot oil and castor oil. I'm leaving on overnight w/ a plastic cap. I haven't tried this mix before so we'll see how my hair turns out tomorrow.


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 14, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Yes, I see we both love Hairveda's Moist 24/7 although it's my cowashing staple.


 
OK!    I'm about to follow in suite and DC overnight tonight.  I haven't DC'ed overnight since I was like 12 or something...

What other products do you normally use to DC?

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 14, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Is this some good stuff??


 
I just started using the product, myself, and I must say that I am VERY impressed with the level of moisture that it provides my hair with.  I use it as a deep conditioner, and found that although it works well as a deep conditioner, it is also very gentle; and when you have fine hair like I do, you need that!

me~


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 14, 2009)

Dc'd with Nacidit Coconut Mask


----------



## sky035 (Mar 15, 2009)

Checking in: DCed yesterday with L"Oreal MegaMoisture and suave as a base for several hours, using a shower cap. My hair feels super soft today.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 15, 2009)

just shampooed with CPR motions shampoo and am currently dc'ing with CPR Motions conditioner - under a cap. I plan to keep this on for about 15-20 min then will rinse.
UPDATE: my hair was so soft after i rinsed the cpr motions out  that i wound up not putting anything else on it  am airdrying now


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

So, I did my first prepoo yesterday with silk elements megasilk olive moisturizing treatment and jojoba oil. I then washed with my aphogee shampoo then DC'd with silk elements megasilk and aphogee 2 min reconstructor . I am completely in love with the megasilk. It smells so good and makes my hair feel so silky.  I'm going to use a little of it to make a leave in.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello, I'm checking in!  I had cornrows for a week, so I took them out last night and pre-pood with heat for 20 mins...then I got tired so I guess I pre-pood overnight with Pantene Onyx Expressions conditioner and pure Olive oil (that was not the original plan, though!)...now I'm DCing with Keracare Humecto. I'm supposed to be getting a relaxer soon, so I'm going to do my Aphogee treatment after this.  I'm probably going to roller set and flat iron my roots because I'm about 10 weeks post relaxer and it's a little ROUGH...AND we're going to see TINA TURNER in Paris tomorrow night so I have to look HOT!!!!   I'll post pics after my relaxer...yesssssssssss


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> OK!  I'm about to follow in suite and DC overnight tonight. I haven't DC'ed overnight since I was like 12 or something...
> 
> What other products do you normally use to DC?
> 
> me~


 
For moisturizing dc's I've been sticking with Hairveda's Sitrinillah! I L.O.V.E. it.  .  I also like Patene's Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Mask.  I dc'd overnight last night with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask and it is a big fat hit !


----------



## tiffers (Mar 15, 2009)

Clarified/chelated with ORS Creamy Aloe

Dc'd with Paul Mitchell Super Charged mixed with Beyond The Zone Clear Rinse for two hours. One with heat, one without

Applied Salerm 21 b5 leave in topped with FHI Hot Sauce and gave myself a blowout. 

Rubbed on some Black n Sassy Crème Shine and did a silk wrap.

The end.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> For moisturizing dc's I've been sticking with Hairveda's Sitrinillah! I L.O.V.E. it. . I also like Patene's Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Mask. I dc'd overnight last night with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask and it is a big fat hit !


 
Yes I am quoting myself.  Back to say the Yes to Carrots was $12.99 at Target. I gotta check my receipt.  Anyways I think I may only get 2-3 uses out of this jar. I don't mind paying $12.99 but I need more uses than that out of one jar and I'm not a big product mixer.  I gotta do some research on this one. I need bigger jars!


----------



## Romey (Mar 15, 2009)

I relaxed today. I was attemping to go 12 wks, but the new growth got the best of me. I used ORS relaxer, which works better for me than ElastaQP. I remembered to deep condition before I neutralize and it feels wonderful.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> This is one challenge that I am sooo glad I joined. I needed to get back into regular DCing. I used to do it once a week (years ago), then I stopped. I just used time as an excuse not too. *Aggie, you all right wit' me*.
> 
> DCing now with a mix of SitriNillah, Pantene hydrator, and lots of EVOO. 'Bout to get under the dryer and meditate for a while, about 30 mins. Will follow with a quick 5 min conditioning mix of Kenra and Porosity Control.
> 
> ETA: OK so I got totally absorbed in this website and could not pull myself away to get under the dryer. So it ended up being 1 hr with Sitrinillah mix, no heat.


 

DITTO LaidBak!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> Aggie,
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be able to keep up girl! Reporting in this week and I want to say that the condition of my hair is vastly improving, it is soooo very soft now and I have a hard time keeping my hands out of my natural and springy curly hair. I have DC'd with HSR and Olive oil this week...love it!


 

YAY!!! HairHuslta, you are definitely trying girl and I applaud your eforts, so keep it up honey.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2009)

Liege4421 said:


> Hello, I'm checking in! I had cornrows for a week, so I took them out last night and pre-pood with heat for 20 mins...then I got tired so I guess I pre-pood overnight with Pantene Onyx Expressions conditioner and pure Olive oil (that was not the original plan, though!)...now I'm DCing with Keracare Humecto. I'm supposed to be getting a relaxer soon, so I'm going to do my Aphogee treatment after this. I'm probably going to roller set and flat iron my roots because I'm about 10 weeks post relaxer and it's a little ROUGH...AND we're going to see TINA TURNER in Paris tomorrow night so I have to look HOT!!!!  I'll post pics after my relaxer...yesssssssssss


 
Have fun at the concert Liege4421 and I have no doubt that you will look hot girl.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> For moisturizing dc's I've been sticking with Hairveda's Sitrinillah! I L.O.V.E. it. . I also like Patene's Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Mask. *I dc'd overnight last night with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask and it is a big fat hit* !


 



_*Ok, me and you need a pm moment so there is no thread hijacking...*_

_*but my hair is lovinnnng the sitrinillah along with the Yes to Carrots.. *_

_*it's like in 09, my hair is like just loving the stuff that six months ago..I wouldn't have seen it coming..the things I fought so long from bowing down to.. *_

_*lemme know if you're gonna try the pantene nature fusion...*_
_*I'm feellling that..*_

_*I mixed that together with the moist 24/7....I'm 12 wks post...and *_
_*I didn't even need a comb for any detangling..strictly fingers..*_
_*shocked the mess out of me..*_


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^I'm bout to pm you bc I got a question.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 15, 2009)

I dusted/trimmed my ends today. After that I prepooed with an oil blend and I am sitting now with AOHSR in my hair. I will do a rollerset later.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 15, 2009)

DC'd yesterday w/my ayur conditioning mix. Well detangled, shiny, soft, bouncy hair


----------



## newflowers (Mar 15, 2009)

I am late - super busy this weekend - and am just beginning my dc process. I have in Phytonectar oil right now (30 minutes in a bag), next will be clarify with phytoneutre, dc with aubrey's organic blue green algae in a bag for 30 minutes while i do some work, and finish up with phytojoba intense moisture mask for another 30 minutes - it's the usual process for my twice weekly deep conditioning. even when i don't post, i'm still here in spirit and practice.


----------



## Tarae (Mar 15, 2009)

I mixed my two favorites today (Silk Elements and Kenra MC) with a drop of honey and a bit of EVOO.  My hair feels great.

I usually don't mix anything with my SE or Kenra because they're great without anything else but this is a goooooood mix.


----------



## naturalness (Mar 16, 2009)

Saturday-I deep conditioned with Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme conditioner-I left it in for about 5 hours.  I followed that up with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery and left that on for about 1/2 hour with heat.  My hair came out very soft and easy to style.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Mar 16, 2009)

*I dc'ed overnight (not on purpose, I fell asleep) with a mix of sitrinillah, honey, evoo and coconut oil on my hair. I washed it out this am , put on some shkakai and bunned up my braids. My hair is so super moist and soft tonight.*


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I did my last pre-relaxer dc on Sunday night with 30 mins of Megatek and then overnight mixture of Tigi Bedhead Moisture Manic and NJ Nourish Spa. I'm excited/scared to do my first self relaxer on Thursday, but I think I'm ready. I've done all the research and I've actually relaxed my sister's hair before so I have some experience. My one fear is taking too long on application so I might put some oil in my relaxer. Wish me good luck!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now for a couple of hours without heat.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 17, 2009)

I DC'd last night with my usual Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> I did my last pre-relaxer dc on Sunday night with 30 mins of Megatek and then overnight mixture of Tigi Bedhead Moisture Manic and NJ Nourish Spa. I'm excited/scared to do my first self relaxer on Thursday, but I think I'm ready. I've done all the research and I've actually relaxed my sister's hair before so I have some experience. My one fear is taking too long on application so I might put some oil in my relaxer. Wish me good luck!


 
Good luck CG, please let us know how it turned out, okay?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 17, 2009)

Chilling with some Silcon Mix in my head (applied to dry hair).  20 minutes and counting...


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 17, 2009)

ok just shampooed with keracare hydrating and detangling shampoo followed that with keracare humecto. Left that on for 20 minutes(with a cap) followed that with aphogee two minute reconstructor. After rinsing with lukewarm water(couldn't do cold its cold enough outside already) towel dryed and put about a quarter size dollop of lacio lacio and am air drying right now.

someday i will figur eout how to put pics in my sig tag but in the meantime i uploaded progress pics to the album on here feel free to peek in


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dcing with a mix of Moist PRO, wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai oil one hour with and one without heat


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 17, 2009)

I DCed with ORS, keep it really simple today. I am getting micro braids tomorrow......


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm currently sitting under the dryer and DCing with silk elements megasilk olive conditioner.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 18, 2009)

Dc'd with Aubrey Island Naturals and Aloe Vera


----------



## princessdi (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I washed and deep conditioned again last night (my regular Tuesday) and I still am not pleased with the shampoo (Elucence Moisture Benefits).  For some reason, my hair just feels stripped afterwards.  However, I followed up with Kenra's Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Queene Helen's Cholesterol Conditioner and it felt better, although, it still was a little tangled.  I put GVP's version of Paul Mitchell's Detangler in my hair and slept in it.  It was better this morning.  Maybe I'll stop using Elucence until I have a fresh relaxer and then try it.  Maybe 9 weeks post relaxer is too much.  Any suggestions are appreciated.

I'm going to do an Avocado Mask tonight.  Hopefully my strands will be back to normal after this.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 18, 2009)

*UPDATE:
*My DC Schedule so far:

1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour
*2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min
*3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.
*7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes
*11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - 20 minutes
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - 10 minutes
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - 1 hour​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins
*13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours* 
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *a little over 5 minutes* 
15) Mar. 7 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 hour under the dryer)- *1.5 hours* (i think)  - - - LOL! 
16) Mar. 9 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *10 minutes* 
17) Mar. 14 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - overnight ~ *13 hours*!!  
*I know you scurred! *

18) Mar. 17 - Keracare Humecto (with a saran wrap) - *1 hour*


me~


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I'm currently sitting under the dryer and DCing with *silk elements megasilk olive conditioner.[/*quote]
> 
> I'm in Nebraska and saw this in Sally's today but have never heard a review on the bolded, so I didn't purchase it. Could you let us know how your DC with this turned out future.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2009)

princessdi said:


> Well, I washed and deep conditioned again last night (my regular Tuesday) and I still am not pleased with the shampoo *(Elucence Moisture Benefits).* For some reason, my hair just feels stripped afterwards. However, I followed up with Kenra's Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Queene Helen's Cholesterol Conditioner and it felt better, although, it still was a little tangled. I put GVP's version of Paul Mitchell's Detangler in my hair and slept in it. It was better this morning. Maybe I'll stop using Elucence until I have a fresh relaxer and then try it. Maybe 9 weeks post relaxer is too much. Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> I'm going to do an Avocado Mask tonight. Hopefully my strands will be back to normal after this.
> 
> Stay tuned.....


 
My hair reacts this way to most natural organic poos and that's what this is. I have it too and it's great while it's on my hair but not after washing it out. But once you deep condition with a moisturizing DC, it seems to be okay. There must be something in these poos that helps them to cleanse to a squeaky clean kinda clean but I'm sure they don't really cause any real damage if followed up by a DC, you know?

ETA: I'd recommend that you dilute it next time and definitely don't use too much. I find that a little goes a long way with these natural poos.


----------



## krikit96 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, well... yesterday I co-washed and DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak...
I was under the dryer with the ORS for about 1 hour... Next week I guess I'll try to use up the rest of this Suave conditioner and this Pantene R&N Conditioner... 
Question: Does the Suave and Pantene count as moisterizing? I'm hoping to use these every alternating week and on the 4th week do the ORS Mayo...


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 18, 2009)

I love this challenge!! My hair is loving it. I have been getting compliments.  I am six weeks post and it is like nothing. I feel like I can stretch foreva.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm in Nebraska and saw this in Sally's today but have never heard a review on the bolded, so I didn't purchase it. Could you let us know how your DC with this turned out future.


 
This stuff is my new love . It's thick and smells so good and makes my hair feel like silk . There is no need to mix it with oil or anything.  It's on sale at sally's for $6.99. You should definitely give it a try.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *My hair reacts this way to most natural organic poos and that's what this is. I have it too and it's great while it's on my hair but not after washing it out.* But once you deep condition with a moisturizing DC, it seems to be okay. There must be something in these poos that helps them to cleanse to a squeaky clean kinda clean but I'm sure they don't really cause any real damage if followed up by a DC, you know?
> 
> ETA: *I'd recommend that you dilute it next time and definitely don't use too much. I find that a little goes a long way with these natural poos.*



co-signing. I will definitely be diluting my natural shampoos in the future.


----------



## Klutzie (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got my Silicon Mix in the mail and i'm deep con with it right now cant wait to see the results!!!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> futurescbride said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently sitting under the dryer and DCing with *silk elements megasilk olive conditioner.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 18, 2009)

*I deep conditioned my hair yesterday. I use ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise. I think it is time I made a conditioner rotation??? I need something that have mega slip that doesn't contain mineral oil.*


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did my first post relaxer DC today with the Moroccan Oil mask for 45 minutes w/o heat since I just had color.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been deep conditioning with silk elements moisture mask every other day this past week. Tonight I will mix it with OCT, ayurvedic powders  and yogurt for an overnight treatment


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 19, 2009)

Did my 6th week of Dc with Ojon. My hair is much softer and moisturized since I joined this challenge. 

This is def the step I was missing. Thanx Aggie for keeping up with this challenge.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 19, 2009)

Did another ayur mix dc for 40 minutes w/heat. I love my concoction!


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 19, 2009)

I really enjoy this challenge................Since I started it my hair has progressed. It is more moisturised, softer, more defined curls, less breakage. People have started to comment on my hair everyday. They seem to be amazed- always touching it. Imaging when it reaches shoulder length unstretched! I will be stopping traffic No seriously though I cant wait to be full shoulder length unstretched. I wonder how many years that would take?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2009)

s1b000 said:


> I did my first post relaxer DC today with the Moroccan Oil mask for 45 minutes w/o heat since I just had color.


 
 How do you like that Moroccan oil stuff?  Is it worth the expense?  Is this a staple for you?

Just did my pre-relaxer preparation (will relax in 1 week):  
-Clarifyed with VO5
-Aphogee deep moisture shampoo
-Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (love love love this stuff!)
-Sitrinillah mixed with a healthy portion of Dabur Vatika oil--15 mins under the dryer, massaging scalp through plastic cap
-followed with a rinse and a quick application of Roux Porosity Control

I tell you what, I used to have a terrible problem with dryness, excessive shedding, and lots of breakage.  But these days its mostly under control.   I know its because I've stepped my DC game up.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 19, 2009)

I plan on doing a henna treatment next week followed by a hour DC with whatever conditioner I choose, I will keep yall updated. My DC this weekend I will DC for an hour with megatek mix and DC with my cream of nature for two to three hours.



I DC EVERY saturday on my hair day.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 19, 2009)

DC'd tuesday with AO HSR conditioner for 30 minutes with heat, and I'm DC'ing right now with AO HSR conditioner mixed w/honey for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be dcing overnight with a mix of sitrinillah & yes to carrots


----------



## Ozma (Mar 19, 2009)

I DC'd today with a coconut milk/Lustrasilk Mango+shea butter cholesterol mix


----------



## chebaby (Mar 19, 2009)

tonight i am going to pre poo with carols daughter khoret amen smoothie, then shampoo with joico k pack shampoo. then do my five minute treatment with joico k pack DPR then deep conditioner with heat for 20 minutes with mizani moisturefuse. i havent used mizani in a long time so i cant wait to see how it does because i cant remember lol.

ETA: i decided to pre poo with coconut milk mixed with EVOO, avocado oil and honey


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Dc Monday with TJ Nourish Spa, ORS, & Ayurveda herbs, will repeat on Fri.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will be dcing overnight with a mix of sitrinillah & yes to carrots


 



_*wondering if Shay is putting oils on the scalp and hair first like I do...*_
_*will be awaiting feedback on this evening's dc'ing...*_


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 19, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*wondering if Shay is putting oils on the scalp and hair first like I do...*_
> _*will be awaiting feedback on this evening's dc'ing...*_


 
I'm so glad I came in here.  I've been changing my routine bit by bit so I forgot I normally dc on dry hair on Thursdays.  Because I'm confused I prepooed with Vatika Frosting when I normally don't on Thursdays.  I usually just put the dc on and that's it.  So...all that to say my routine today was quite similar to yours and I will tell you how it works out.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 19, 2009)

Just finished dc'ing with Nadicit Aloe Vera mixed with EVOO for 45 min w heating cap.  DC'ed on Tues with ORS plus EVOO.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 20, 2009)

DCed this morning with Mizani Moisturefuse with honey, rosemary EO, neem oil, tea tree oil, vitamin E oil with heat for one hour then without for like 2 hours.  My hair is in flat twists and braids while i'm on nights but it felt good afterwards.  Sunday I'll add the last of my ORS pak to it and retwist the front.  Next wednesday I'll try it plain though I like my DC mixes better.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 20, 2009)

I have some Motions Salon Herbal Kiwi Fortifying conditioner I want to DC with.. The problem is, I dont know if it is Protein or Moisture.  Anyone use this?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Okay, well... yesterday I co-washed and DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak...
> I was under the dryer with the ORS for about 1 hour... Next week I guess I'll try to use up the rest of this Suave conditioner and this Pantene R&N Conditioner...
> Question: Does the Suave and Pantene count as moisterizing? I'm hoping to use these every alternating week and on the 4th week do the ORS Mayo...


 
Hey krikit96, the suave is an instant conditioner and is perfect as a cowash conditioner but not as a DC. The Pantene Hair Conditioning Mask however is a deep conditioner because it's richer and thicker and more moisturizing, although I have to admit that the instant conditioners seem to give better slip.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> I love this challenge!! My hair is loving it. I have been getting compliments.  I am six weeks post and it is like nothing. I feel like I can stretch foreva.


 It's  good to see everyone still getting great results. 



futurescbride said:


> This stuff is my new love . It's thick and smells so good and makes my hair feel like silk . There is no need to mix it with oil or anything. It's on sale at sally's for $6.99. You should definitely give it a try.


Thanks for the review future but unfortunately I am already back home in the Bahamas but at least now I know it's a great conditioner worth trying when I return to the US.



evsbaby said:


> I have been deep conditioning with silk elements moisture mask every other day this past week. Tonight I will mix it with OCT, ayurvedic powders and yogurt for an overnight treatment


 
Thanks evsbaby for mentioningh how you use the S.E. moisture mask. 



msdeevee said:


> Did my 6th week of Dc with Ojon. My hair is much softer and moisturized since I joined this challenge.
> 
> This is def the step I was missing. Thanx Aggie for keeping up with this challenge.


 
You're quite welcomed msdeevee. I really love DCing my hair too.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> *I really enjoy this challenge................Since I started it my hair has progressed. It is more moisturised, softer, more defined curls, less breakage. People have started to comment on my hair everyday. They seem to be amazed- always touching it*. Imaging when it reaches shoulder length unstretched! I will be stopping traffic No seriously though I cant wait to be full shoulder length unstretched. I wonder how many years that would take?


 


LaidBak said:


> How do you like that Moroccan oil stuff? Is it worth the expense? Is this a staple for you?
> 
> Just did my pre-relaxer preparation (will relax in 1 week):
> -Clarifyed with VO5
> ...


 
This really excites me when I hear results like this evsbaby and LaidBak.  Your hair is only responding to the care you are diligently giving it, so keep up the good work.



DaDragonPrincess said:


> *I plan on doing a henna treatment next week followed by a hour* DC with whatever conditioner I choose, I will keep yall updated. My DC this weekend I will DC for an hour with megatek mix and DC with my cream of nature for two to three hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I DC EVERY saturday on my hair day.


 
Hmmm DDP, I think this is great plan you have but I would only make one small adjustment and that is to do a longer DC after a henna treatment. I usually DC no less than 3 hours but I find that overnight DCing is best after a henna treatment, hth.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *DCed this morning with Mizani Moisturefuse with honey, rosemary EO, neem oil, tea tree oil, vitamin E oil* with heat for one hour then without for like 2 hours. My hair is in flat twists and braids while i'm on nights but it felt good afterwards. Sunday I'll add the last of my ORS pak to it and retwist the front. Next wednesday I'll try it plain though I like my DC mixes better.


 
Heyyyy Miss Mixologist. Remember if something is working well for you, stick with it for as long as it is working.



SuchMagnificance said:


> I have some Motions Salon Herbal Kiwi Fortifying conditioner I want to DC with.. The problem is, I dont know if it is Protein or Moisture. Anyone use this?


 
SM, if something says it's fortifying, then usually it contains some proteins. To fortify is to build up and that's what proteins do however, I am not familiar with this product and have no clue what the ingredients are, so as a result I can't really say what type of conditioner it is. Maybe you can list the ingredients and I may be able to help better.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm DCing right now with ORS Replenishing Pak.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 20, 2009)

You ladies move too fast for me but I am under Mr. Pibbs right now with some Joice Intense Moisturizer and Aveda Deep penetrating on the ends. I sealed everything with castor oil. I'll let the con marinate in my hair and tonight I'll rinse, air dry, blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## bebegyrl802 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello ladies, I would love to join this challenge.  I hate to sound dumb but what is DC on dry hair? Do you have to wash it out?  I absolutley hate washing hair, it's an all day process, but u ladies make it sound so simple.  Please help!  **leaving thread watching for stones**


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 20, 2009)

I DC'd again last night with my staple: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven't been around a few weeks due to illness. I did my DC on Wednesday. I used Mizani Moisturfuse for 30 minutes under the heat cap. I pre pooed with oil before shampooing for an hour.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

bebegyrl802 said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to join this challenge. I hate to sound dumb but what is DC on dry hair? Do you have to wash it out? I absolutley hate washing hair, it's an all day process, but u ladies make it sound so simple. Please help! **leaving thread watching for stones**


 

Hi bebegyrl802. Good news, we don't throw stones in this thread. This is a fun and peaceful challenge and you are free to join us, so welcome. DC  on dry hair is deep conditioning on hair that is not washed first. We put our choice of deep conditioner right on the hair while it's dry, and either leave it on the hair with or without heat to save time. Wash it out with perhaps some diluted poo and do a final rinse out with the same DC you used before on dry hair or an instant conditioner for added slip and softness. Some people like to get their protein treatments in this way and DC with moisture after washing out the protein conditioner but it's all in an effort to save time. You could put it on right after work, clean up the dishes, the house, even exercise with it on your hair then rinse it out as normal. There are many different ways to do it. It's like pre-pooing but with a deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> Haven't been around a few weeks due to illness. I did my DC on Wednesday. I used Mizani Moisturfuse for 30 minutes under the heat cap. I pre pooed with oil before shampooing for an hour.


 

Welcome back healthyhair2 and I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2009)

right now i have an ao gpb, egg, silk peptide powder and bringraj mix on my hair

when i rinse that
i'll let my hair dry at least most of the way

and dc with a mix of ao white camellia, ao honeysuckle rose, avocado oil and jojoba oil.  

we'll see how it comes out.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been MIA lately (but I never slacked with dc'ing!) because our internet was cut off. But I'm back now!  

Yesterday, I pre pood with Cinnamon & Rosemary Oil for 45 minutes

Shampood with Jason Naturals Sea Kelp Moisturizing Shampoo

Dc'd for 45 minutes with heat with 12 en 1 Conditioner

Rinsed with Q&S Whale Sperm Rinse and left it on for about 8 minutes

Rollerset with Lacio Lacio leave in and Silicon Mix Serum


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> right now i have an ao gpb, egg, silk peptide powder and bringraj mix on my hair
> 
> when i rinse that
> i'll let my hair dry at least most of the way
> ...


 
Mmmmmmm, this combo sounds so yummy so please do let us know how this turns out.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've been MIA lately (but I never slacked with dc'ing!) because our internet was cut off. But I'm back now!
> 
> Yesterday, I pre pood with Cinnamon & Rosemary Oil for 45 minutes
> 
> ...


 
What is this and what is it for?


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Mmmmmmm, this combo sounds so yummy so please do let us know how this turns out.





i sure will!

i just slathered it on, actually

will rinse tomorrow! 

we'll see how it goes.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 20, 2009)

ok just finished dc with a blend of kerafuse and hydrafuse from mizani and I have to say - what a difference. After reading about both products here and also reading about protein/moisture balance it made sense because I had seen significant improvement  through using the aphogee 2 step and alternating moisturizing conditioners. 
i washed first with mizani puriphying shampoo and then I did a 2:1 blend (mostly kerafuse) and my  hair has very noticable body to it and does not feel dry at all. I am going to put a  dab of  ORS carrot oil on it when I go to bed and I will be flatironing it in the am (day out with the girls)


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 20, 2009)

Hennaing and indigoing tomorrow  Yay.
2-step, not 1-step.


----------



## Tarae (Mar 20, 2009)

DCing now with Silk Elements, Kenra, EVOO.

I'm too lazy to rollerset tonight so I'll either sleep with this mix or rinse it out and air dry overnight and flat iron tomorrow.  I'm so lazy.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm overnight DCing with Aubrey Honeysuckle rose. This stuff smells good. I hope it works well, first time trying this one.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 20, 2009)

*I deep conditioned my hair with ORS Replenishing Conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise. This is one of my favorite conditioning combos.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 21, 2009)

_*Same ole weekly routine until touch up time...

DC'ing overnight on dry hair with SitriNillah; oils/butter added to scalp: murumuru butter, meadowfoam oil with Yes to Carrots Mud mask

Will follow up with protein-y mix of Joico Reconstructor/Joico Daily Conditioner/Joico Intense Hydrator/Moist Condition Pro/Garnier Reconstructor

end with WEN Fig/Moist Condition 24/7 mixed with Pantene Nature Fusion and moisturize and airdry.*_


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 21, 2009)

Managed just one DC again this week, sigh. Anywho... applied to dry hair Avalon Organics Peppermint Revitalizing Conditioner with Babassu Oil mixed with homemade ayurveda oil, left that for approx 8 hours under plastic whilst I went about my daily stuff. Got home, rinsed well, co-washed with condish diluted with concentrated brahmi and shikakai tea, DC overnight with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, rinsed in the morning and tea rinsed, moisturised and sealed. Result - soft silky hair - so pleased. Need to get back to 2-3 times/wk DCing though...

Have a fab weekend ladies!


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, don't worry Jax, I only managed one DC this week, too...sigh (de ja vu?).  Pre-poo'd overnight with Suave Tropical Coconut condish (smells yummy)...and now I have on Miss Jessie's Deep Conditioner (don't know the name) and the Keracare Intensive Reconstructor...then I'll do an ApHogee Treatment because I have a relaxer next week (I had to cancel the one I was supposed to have today), and then I'll roller set.  I took a picture of my hair...there's a big improvement from my avi photo to my siggy photo...and it was only three weeks difference!  Thanks for this challenge!


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 21, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.


 
WOW!  Great progress in just two months!


----------



## naturalness (Mar 21, 2009)

Tuesday-Deep conditioned with UBH Deep conditioner with heat for half an hour.  Followed up with ABBA pure moisture conditioner.

Friday-Deep conditioned overnight on dry hair with TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey Conditioner mixed with avocado oil, olive oil and coconut oil.  Today I will shampoo then condition with Alter Ego Garlic.

I am loving this challenge!


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 21, 2009)

Currently sitting under the dryer with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Mar 21, 2009)

*I am DC'ing now with a mixture of ORS, honey, and coconut oil. *


----------



## tiffers (Mar 21, 2009)

futurescbride, it's a Dominican rinse made by a company called Q&S. It's not actually whale sperm, but oil taken from back fat of a sperm whale.

Rinses are meant to give slip, shine and softness. Kinda like a co wash conditioner 

I got it from www.roundbrushhair.com


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 21, 2009)

Today is my Hair Day, heres what I have been using so far.....


I shampoo my hair, I applyed honey and jojoba oil through my hair down to ends, I let it sit for 20 minutes,then rinsed out.

Then I DC for a hour with my megatek mix.

Then I used my Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 10 minutes.

Right now i'm DCing with Creme Of Nature Chamomile&Comfrey Healing Conditioner for 3 hours or maybe more.

After I wash out that, I will apply my leave-ins and rollerset my hair.


----------



## MzWill (Mar 21, 2009)

hey luvbugs! things been hectic so i haven't been posting but the dc's ain't stopped!!!!!  doing my usual thing switching between
ao hsr, suave coconut, castor oil, honeyquat
jason sea kelp, suave coconut, castor oil, honeyquat

sitting here now w/aggie's fenugreek recipe on (2hrs no heat), i know it's not a dc but i wanted to see how my hair would react to it.

peace ladies *muah*


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dyer right now...

I pre-poo'd w/ a mix of shikakai oil and castor oil.

I co-washed with a Jason's Naturals conditioner...I don't remember the name right now. But I'm pretty sure it's a protein conditioner... I skipped a protein treatment today since I used that.

Today is the first time I'm trying honey in my DC. I mixed shescentit avocado conditioner, honey, avocado oil and evoo.

I think i'll stay under the dryer for 30 mins today.

Hope it turns out well... I'm still trying to work out a good regimine for my hair, but no matter what I've still been DC'ing twice a week.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 21, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> ok just shampooed with keracare hydrating and detangling shampoo followed that with keracare humecto. Left that on for 20 minutes(with a cap) followed that with aphogee two minute reconstructor. After rinsing with lukewarm water(couldn't do cold its cold enough outside already) towel dryed and put about a quarter size dollop of lacio lacio and am air drying right now.
> 
> *someday i will figure out how to put pics in my sig tag* but in the meantime i uploaded progress pics to the album on here feel free to peek in



You'll need to upload your pics. to a photo storage site like fotki, photo bucket, etc.  Then you can use the link from the photo, and copy and past the link in your sigi, or in a post.




Aggie said:


> My hair reacts this way to most natural organic poos and that's what this is. I have it too and it's great while it's on my hair but not after washing it out. But once you deep condition with a moisturizing DC, it seems to be okay. There must be something in these poos that helps them to cleanse to a squeaky clean kinda clean but I'm sure they don't really cause any real damage if followed up by a DC, you know?
> 
> ETA: *I'd recommend that you dilute it* next time and definitely don't use too much. I find that a little goes a long way with these natural poos.



Does this include the AO shampoos'?  I haven't tried them, but it's good to know just in case.  Thanks.




futurescbride said:


> I just DC'd with heat using silk elements megasilk olive. Here's a progress update... I have conditioner in my hair in both pics.



Excellent progress in those two months!!  Great job.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have been keeping up quite well with my deep conditioning. Today I started taking out my braids, am feeling so tired, think am going to finish up tomorrow. After the braids are out am going to be giving my hair some well deserved deep conditioner ever other day for two weeks then put back in some braids or twist.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

Liege4421 said:


> Well, don't worry Jax, I only managed one DC this week, too...sigh (de ja vu?). Pre-poo'd overnight with Suave Tropical Coconut condish (smells yummy)...and now I have on Miss Jessie's Deep Conditioner (don't know the name) and the Keracare Intensive Reconstructor...then I'll do an ApHogee Treatment because I have a relaxer next week (I had to cancel the one I was supposed to have today), and then I'll roller set. I took a picture of my hair...there's a big improvement from my avi photo to my siggy photo...and it was only three weeks difference! Thanks for this challenge!


 
Lookin' good Liege4421.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

MzWill said:


> hey luvbugs! things been hectic so i haven't been posting but the dc's ain't stopped!!!!! doing my usual thing switching between
> ao hsr, suave coconut, castor oil, honeyquat
> jason sea kelp, suave coconut, castor oil, honeyquat
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back MzWill.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Does this include the AO shampoos'? I haven't tried them, but it's good to know just in case. Thanks.


 
Oh yes, definitely!


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Aggie, is hot oil considered a DC? I kinda feel like doing one tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> Hey Aggie, is hot oil considered a DC? I kinda feel like doing one tonight.


 
I won't call it a DC but there are many women who do them - I am not one of them so I couldn't really give an objective response on this one sevetlana, but I hope there's someone here who can assist with a response for you.....anyone? I am not even sure of the benefits of hot oil treatments as I always thought of oils as sealants and really good scalp massage products, but as a deep conditioner - I have no clue honey. I am so sorry I couldn't help with this one.


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I won't call it a DC but there are many women who do them - I am not one of them so I couldn't really give an objective response on this one sevetlana, but I hope there's someone here who can assist with a response for you.....anyone? I am not even sure of the benefits of hot oil treatments as I always thought of oils as sealants and really good scalp massage products, but as a deep conditioner - I have no clue honey. I am so sorry I couldn't help with this one.



Thanks much for your response, I have some Kemi Oyl that I mixed it with coconut and olive oil. Will report back with results. I hope some one chimes in.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 22, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> Here's my LOG! LOL!!
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> My DC Schedule so far:
> ...


 
...WOW! How much conditioner you have up in your house, girl? .  Wish I lived near you.  I'd love to sneak a peek at all those goodies , .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> Thanks much for your response, I have some Kemi Oyl that I mixed it with coconut and olive oil. Will report back with results. I hope some one chimes in.


 
Yeah I know that oils are great for oil rinses but as DCs, I have no idea but I would like to hear of your results though. I hear that coconut oil has the ability to penetrate the hair so this just might work.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 22, 2009)

I just hennaed for 8 hours, co washed it out and I am now dc'ing with NTM mask


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh yes, definitely!



Thanks sweetie.  I'm strickly a no-poo'er, but I've been considering either shampoo bars or AO shampoo.  My hair really doesn't like SLS, or ALS.



sevetlana said:


> Hey Aggie, is hot oil considered a DC? I kinda feel like doing one tonight.



HO is not a dc, because it doesn't really add moisture.  It lubricates and makes the hair easier to comb out later in the care process.  It is also great if you have a really dry scalp.  I use hot oil as a part of my DC sometimes.  I'm doing it today actually.

*Here's what I'm doing today:*

1.  Hot oil (sunflower & castor)  for about 20 - 30 mins.
2. Add my DC (Terax Crema) right on top of the oil.
3. Put the plastic cap back on, and then put on a towel or scarf.
4. Leave it all on for several hours.
5. Get in the shower, and rinse out.
6. CO-wash.

My hair and scalp are very happy afterward.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2009)

DC'd yesterday on dry hair w/KBB Luscious Locks. Cowashed afterward w/Hairveda Moist ConditionPro.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 22, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> HO is not a dc, because it doesn't really add moisture. It lubricates and makes the hair easier to comb out later in the care process. It is also great if you have a really dry scalp. I use hot oil as a part of my DC sometimes. I'm doing it today actually.
> 
> *Here's what I'm doing today:*
> 
> ...


 
I do something a bit similar.  I've been prepooing with vatika frosting for 2 hours to overnight for at least 5 months now--2 times a week.  I just added an additional day this week.  I am now alternating bw vatika and njoi creations ayurvedic hair butter.  I use plastic cap also.  I also get under the dryer for 1 hour.  Then I either put my dc right on top of the oil or I cowash it out depending on my goals for that day.  

I dc'd with a greek yogurt, wheat protein, and cocasta & shikakai oil mix yesterday. 1 hr with heat then I left it on for about 4 hours.  My hair felt strong but a little dry when I washed it out.  I followed up with a cowash with AOHSR and was good to go.


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yeah I know that oils are great for oil rinses but as DCs, I have no idea but I would like to hear of your results though. I hear that coconut oil has the ability to penetrate the hair so this just might work.



:update:



GoldenBreeze said:


> Thanks sweetie.  I'm strickly a no-poo'er, but I've been considering either shampoo bars or AO shampoo.  My hair really doesn't like SLS, or ALS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you for your response GoldenBreeze. I will try it next time. I do have a dry itchy scalp.

Ok here is the update.

I soaked  my hair with the warm oil mixture. Sat under heat for 20mins, then I applied some more and went back under heat for about 15min.

I rinsed, used some shampoo, I did not use any conditioner, just shampoo, My hair was very very easy to detangle. I roller set and air dryed for the most part. 

My hair is not happy..  It is a big poofy mess (7wks post) it is little hard, no breakage no shedding at the moment. (boy my hair was big!) It seemed to make my hair shrink alot.

I think where I erred was not using a conditioner even a rinse out type would have offered some sort of softness I think. 

I will do it the way GB does it the next time. 
No harm done, I will be doing my regular DC tom night after my work out. My hair should return to normal.

Thanks every one.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay ,so today I DC'd with Syntonics Intensive Treatment. 30 minutes under the heat cap.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello ladies, here's an update on what's been going on with my hair in the past week

1. I'm starting to think my hair doesn't like cones. The inner pj in me is happy about this bc I get to buy new cone-free products. 
2. Tried AO HSR and love love loved it! Normally conditioners feel good on my hair and then after I rinse it out my hair dries hard. AO HSR  left my hair softer than usual!
3. Tried an ACV rinse. I think I like it, it made my hair feel sleeker. But the verdict is still out, I need to try it a couple more times.
4. I self-relaxed for the first time at 11 weeks post. Whooo that was an experience! Long story short, part of my hair is texlaxed  but I have learned some lessons that will help me next time, and it's empowering to not have to rely on a stylist.
5. Oh and I dc'ed twice this week once with AO HSR, and second time with a mix of AO HSR, Aphogee 2 min and Castor oil

HHG ladies!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 22, 2009)

*I deep conditioned my hair yesterday. I have been faithful to my ORS replenishing conditioner and SS R&R Hair Mayonnaise. I rollerset my hair. It have some much body. I got that swang. I feel happy about my hair for a change.*


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 22, 2009)

DC yesterday with SE Mega Cholesterol without heat for 3 hours. I had braids for almost six weeks and did an Emergencee Treatment; then I followed it with my SE Mega Cholesterol.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I deep conditioned my hair yesterday. I have been faithful to my ORS replenishing conditioner and SS R&R Hair Mayonnaise. I rollerset my hair. It have some much body. I got that swang. I feel happy about my hair for a change.*



Glad about this MGD! I hope that fed up phase if forever gone - good luck with it all!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> I soaked  my hair with the warm oil mixture. Sat under heat for 20mins, then I applied some more and went back under heat for about 15min.
> 
> I rinsed, used some shampoo, *I did not use any conditioner, just shampoo,* My hair was very very easy to detangle. I roller set and air dryed for the most part.
> 
> ...



WAAA! Couldn't do that, lol - you're brave! Thankfully no shedding/breakage - hope it feels better after the follow-up DC. I've heard people rave about adding oil to shampoos and then not conditioning - I'm so very scared to try, lol! I'm all to happy to eliminate shampoos though..... but not condish!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Hello ladies, here's an update on what's been going on with my hair in the past week
> 
> 1. I'm starting to think my hair doesn't like cones. The inner pj in me is happy about this bc I get to buy new cone-free products.
> 2. Tried AO HSR and love love loved it! Normally conditioners feel good on my hair and then after I rinse it out my hair dries hard. AO HSR  left my hair softer than usual!
> ...



I LOVE AOHSR too!

At least you are partly texlaxed and not partly over-processed. Good on you, taking the initiative to self-relax! I know I feel great not having to rely on stylists for hair maintenance.... and your hair ends up better cared for, and you've extra change in the pocket to try out the cone-free 'poos!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

Girls, I have a question about hot oil treatments - do you warm up the oil to a temp your skin can tolerate and apply and that's it? I wanna try this for my pre-wash treatments / dry hair treatments...


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> WAAA! Couldn't do that, lol - *you're brave!* Thankfully no shedding/breakage - hope it feels better after the follow-up DC. I've heard people rave about adding oil to shampoos and then not conditioning - I'm so very scared to try, lol! I'm all to happy to eliminate shampoos though..... but not condish!




I know right, I think maybe I was too brave, but my hair felt soft. I will not be doing that again for sure. It is a good thing my hair is reasonably healthy ( thanks to this challenge) it can take a mistake or two.


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Girls, I have a question about hot oil treatments - do you warm up the oil to a temp your skin can tolerate and apply and that's it? I wanna try this for my pre-wash treatments / dry hair treatments...



Well I warmed my oil, warm to touch. I gave my mixture about about 3 ten second bursts in the microwave, I also put it in a wide bowl, to reduce the chances of spillage. HTH


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 23, 2009)

Checking In:  

I DC'd last night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner and Coconut Oil for 30 minutes (no heat applied).


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 23, 2009)

Doing a DC with ORS Olive Oil Replenshing Conditioner now.


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 23, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> ...WOW! How much conditioner you have up in your house, girl? . Wish I lived near you. I'd love to sneak a peek at all those goodies , .


 

LOL!  Thanks, Muffin!  Here's what I have for conditioners:

*Aveda Sap Moss Detangling Conditioner
*Tresemme Natural Conditioner
*Keracare Humecto Conditioner
*Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner
*I also use Aphogee 2-minute Keratin Reconstructor for DC.  
*Lastly, I use CHI Silk Infusion after my DC's.  I know that most relaxed heads use this too, but I find that the amino acids work wonders for my hair.  

That's it.  I just copy and paste my DC's when I'm done to keep a log.  I like to go back and see what I used and liked.  At first I was trying a lot of different things, trying to see what my hair liked.  Found out she ljust ikes a routine.  

I'm not going to buy anything else this year until I run out of ALL the conditioner I currently have.  Gotta be smart with my duckets...

me~


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 23, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME:
*My DC Schedule so far:

1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour
*2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min
*3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.
*7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours
*10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes
*11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - 20 minutes
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - 10 minutes
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - 1 hour​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins
*13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours* 
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *a little over 5 minutes* 
15) Mar. 7 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 hour under the dryer)- *1.5 hours* (i think)  - - - LOL! 
16) Mar. 9 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *10 minutes* 
17) Mar. 14 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - overnight ~ *13 hours*!! 
*I know you scurred! *

18) Mar. 17 - Keracare Humecto (with a saran wrap) - *1 hour*
19) Mar. 22 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor -*  10 minutes* + Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2.5 hours*.


me~


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2009)

Just dced with Silicone Mix, Horsetail, Nettle & Ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

*Okay ladies, I finally took down that sew-in I had and did my hair today. I clarified with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo, followed by GPB shampoo and CON red label moisturizing poo - my hair was really dirty ladies, urghhh! *

*I then used some GPB protein conditioner for 2 minutes, followed by MT for 5 minutes, then some Ion Solutions Reconstructor for 10 minutes. Now I am sitting under my dryer DCing with AO HSR for 1.5 hours. Don't know what my hair will feel like yet so I'll update later.*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Girls, I have a question about hot oil treatments - do you warm up the oil to a temp your skin can tolerate and apply and that's it? I wanna try this for my pre-wash treatments / dry hair treatments...


 

I don't do hot oil treatments so I couldn't answer this one Jaxhair, but I do pre-poo with oils. There was this one time I heated some oil in the microwave bearable enough and put it on my hair and scalp, left it on for a few minutes and my hair did feel pretty soft but I did this again as a pre-poo. I liked it then and might very well do that again sometime during this relaxer stretch to see if my hair will respond the same way. By the way, the oil I used was EVOO.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday I prepoo'd for 3 hours with coconut oil and lustrasilk shea butter cholesteral. Then I washed with my aphogee poo and used the 2 min reconstructor. Then I DC'd for 2 hours with silk elements megasilk olive. My hair is extremely soft, I'm lovin this challenge!


----------



## hurricane (Mar 23, 2009)

3 days ago did henna hair rinse:

1 tbsp Henna
2 tbsp honey
6 oz h2O ( boiled water then let it cool)
olive oil/coconut oil forgot how much

Shook it up and let sit on my hair 2 hours. Results Hair soft as silk.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 23, 2009)

DCed today for 2 hrs using L'Oreal's Nature's Therapy . Detangled beforehand using olive oil. Used a shower cap while I did chores.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I cowashed last night with HE hello hydration. I think this will become my cowashing staple. I guess I will rotate the HE, Aussie Moist, and Suave coconut for cowashes.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay I finally REALLY realized I am a pj so imma start mixing some products.  Right now I am under the dryer with a Yes to Carrots & Patene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Mask mix. One hr with heat and one hour without heat.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 24, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> Well I warmed my oil, warm to touch. I gave my mixture about about 3 ten second bursts in the microwave, I also put it in a wide bowl, to reduce the chances of spillage. HTH



Thanks. I'll be trying this in 2 days time when I DC again.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't do hot oil treatments so I couldn't answer this one Jaxhair, but I do pre-poo with oils. *There was this one time I heated some oil in the microwave bearable enough and put it on my hair and scalp, left it on for a few minutes and my hair did feel pretty soft but I did this again as a pre-poo.* I liked it then and might very well do that again sometime during this relaxer stretch to see if my hair will respond the same way. By the way, the oil I used was EVOO.



Yup, I intend to use as a pre-poo/pre-wash too. I just thought, I use oil to do this anyway, so why not 'hot' oil it? I want all benefits there are to be gained, lol!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 24, 2009)

hurricane said:


> 3 days ago did henna hair rinse:
> 
> 1 tbsp Henna
> 2 tbsp honey
> ...




Ooooh! Gotta try this too! Sounds like the kind of henna trx I could use when braided/twisted up..... If I make a tea out of the henna though - no leaves and twigs, lol!


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 24, 2009)

DC'd last night (with heat) with Curls Hair Tea Conditioner.  Not in love with it so I can't wait to use it up so I can get back to my old faithful ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## MzWill (Mar 24, 2009)

dc'd tonite (3hrs no heat) w/jason sea kelp, suave coconut, honeyquat & castor oil mix. hair is soooo soft! dd is flexi-rodding my hair as i type this.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 25, 2009)

Used AO GPB as a DC yesterday mixed with honey and jojoba oil.  I DC'd for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm gonna deep condition tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

I DC'd last night with silk elements then cowashed with HE hello hydration. Still bunning.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight and getting ready to poo now.


----------



## sevetlana (Mar 25, 2009)

I did my DC on Monday, my hair is back to normal.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I missed posting last week but I still kept up with my DC.  I have found that DC'ing with oils really makes a difference so I will continue that.  Ok, just keeping up with my hair's homework assignments!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

This morning I did a 5 minute co wash treatment with my Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque followed by a cowash of Suave Humectant. I think I need to use some porosity control because my hair is feeling a little unsmooth...I will be 9 weeks post my last relaxer tomorrow and have quite a bit of new growth.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 25, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Girls, I have a question about hot oil treatments - do you warm up the oil to a temp your skin can tolerate and apply and that's it? I wanna try this for my pre-wash treatments / dry hair treatments...



I usually put the oil in a hot water bath while I'm applying it, then put a plastic cap on and use my heating cap for about 20 - 30 minutes.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm dc'ing now with Terax Crema without heat.  I love this stuff!  I'll leave it on until I take my evening shower before bed.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 25, 2009)

Deep conditioned tonight with a SE Moisturizing Treatment pack. It was heavenly.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 26, 2009)

DCing with SE Olive Oil right now.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. 

I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without. 

I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.

I am now sitting with a protein mixture of US Duo Tek, Mizani Fulfyl, and Elucence Extended Moisture Repair for 30 minutes and will follow up with a moisturizing Dc mixture of Pantene R&N hair Mask, Biolage Conditioning Balm and heated castor and grapeseed oil.


----------



## naturalness (Mar 26, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned on dry hair with Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner for 30 min with heat.  I shampooed my hair and added a hot oil treatment(sunflower seed, grapeseed and avocado oils) for 20 min.  I rinsed that out and added my moisture mixture which consisted of CURLS Ecstacy deep conditioner and Kenra Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 26, 2009)

DC'd yesterday using AO HSR mixed with honey for 30 minutes on damp hair w/heat.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

Dc on Wednesday with AOHSR for 2-3 hours.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just checking in briefly - had a minor setback last week due to "color experimentation" lol
As a result am working in a regimen of custom blend mizani hydrafuse/kerafuse. I will be dc'ing this weekend and will post in more detail including regimen and hopefully pics


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yesterday I dc'd with heat 1 hour and left the condish in overnight with a plastic cap.  It was the condish that is Step 2 of Hairveda's Methi Recovery System.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Today I did a prepoo with Mirthe's Oil Shampoo for 30 minutes. After shampooing with my Emu oil shampoo I deep conditioned. Sat under the heat cap with John Frieda Relax intensive reconstuctor-(discontinued). I am going through my stash of stuff


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> Today I did a prepoo with Mirthe's Oil Shampoo for 30 minutes. After shampooing with my Emu oil shampoo I deep conditioned. Sat under the heat cap with John Frieda Relax intensive reconstuctor-(discontinued). *I am going through my stash of stuff*


 
You and me both. I am looking for reasons to use them up now.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I'm going to henna my hair tomorrow. I haven't done one in a while so it's time. I am 9 weeks post and freaking out because of it but I need a henna treatment....BAD!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 27, 2009)

I know I'm hella late but here's my starting pic:







I deep conditioned today on dry hair under heat with ORS Replenishing mixed with castor oil and salt.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I think I'm going to henna my hair tomorrow. I haven't done one in a while so it's time. I am 9 weeks post and freaking out because of it but I need a henna treatment....BAD!!!


 

_*I've never used henna  (color) -- before (just cassia, colorless) but Lav was on me for the longest to try it...so I shall tomorrow .  Will mix up tonight for use tomorrow.  14 weeks post checking in.*_

_*Will do the usual weekly overnight conditioning routine...*_
*keepin it simple..*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I've never used henna (color) -- before (just cassia, colorless) but Lav was on me for the longest to try it...so I shall tomorrow . Will mix up tonight for use tomorrow. 14 weeks post checking in.*_
> 
> _*Will do the usual weekly overnight conditioning routine...*_
> *keepin it simple..*


 
I only have the regular henna...no cassia...and I think I won't be using it for color tomorrow, just conditioning. This simply mean I won't be keeping it in too long, about 1.5 hours maybe, no more. I just need the strengthening power of henna right now.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I only have the regular henna...no cassia...and I think I won't be using it for color tomorrow, just condiytioning. This simply mean I won't be keeping it in too long, an 1.5 hours maybe, no more. I just need the strengthening power of henna right now.


 

_*gotcha.  have a good conditioning session...*_


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok I just finied dc'ing with mizani renew strength  - shampoo hair masque and the capsule. I did a final rinse with roux PC and my hair was very soft and  had lots of "slip" I am air drying right now. 
There's a thread around here where someone mentioned renew strength as being real "perfumey" and I definitely agree its got this real sweet(ey) smell to it that takes getting used to.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 27, 2009)

DC'ing right now with an aubrey cocktail

white camellia, gpb, honeysuckle rose, lustrasilk shea&mango and some avocado oil. 

we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*gotcha. have a good conditioning session...*_


 
You know I will. I can't wait until it's all done.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 27, 2009)

ooooohhhh

i cant wait until my hair dries

just rinsed my DC
my hair feels phenomenal
really soft. 

i'm holding hope that it will feel really good dry, too.

what i did differently? (other than the crazy conditioner mix lol)...i did an ACV rinse before i DC'ed. SNAP! 

i did ACV a few years ago when i first became natural...but i remember not being impressed by it...dont remember quite how i used it back then, though.

put some lustrasilk shea&mango as a leave in
and sealed with avocado butter

...((deep breath)) please be good to me?


----------



## sky035 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be on hiatus for a while as I focus on my studies..happy hair growing!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I DC's last night with lustrasilk shea butter and coconut oil. I am seriously thinking about flat ironing my hair today but I'm trying to stay away from direct heat. I haven't done it since my relaxer in mid-Feb. What do you think?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I will be on hiatus for a while as I focus on my studies..happy hair growing!!


 
Thanks you for letting us know you will be on hiatus Lisa. I will keep you in the challenge if you'd like to remain in it and put a note on the side of your name on the front page as a reminder to me.


Good luck with your studies - they come first and do good. See you when you return.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I DC's last night with lustrasilk shea butter and coconut oil. I am seriously thinking about flat ironing my hair today but I'm trying to stay away from direct heat. I haven't done it since my relaxer in mid-Feb. What do you think?


 
You've done great so far future. There are some that flat iron once a week so once a month isn't all that bad.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 28, 2009)

I DC'd the other night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner and Honey for 45 minutes (no heat applied).


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2009)

dc overnight with Lanza healing strength conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2009)

I dc'd using the home steam treatment method.  I had a mix of sitrinillah, r&n breakage defense, and ayurvedic powders on my hair.  My hair loved it but not my head.  I got a headache and was feeling a little light headed.  I think I will wait and steam once I buy a steamer.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 28, 2009)

*DC'd today with Herbal Oil mixture and Conditioner...loving it, next stop irish moss!*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a henna treatment sitting on my hair right now and will be DCing with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR, AO GPB and a little CON Conditioning Reconstructor. My hair is way too porous after a henna treatment and I know this is unheard of after a henna treatment but I am trying to add a little protein to my DC this time to see how my hair will like it. I will also be finishing it all off with a quick rinse of porosity control conditioner. Stay tuned...


I need to look for Essations Instant Hair Mender. I have been hearing good things about it. Anyone else hear about this protein treatment?


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 28, 2009)

How funny, I took out my stash of henna today and decided to give myself a henna treatment. On Thursday I gave myself an overnight treatment of Ojon and Mega-Tek.

As I contemplated what to do next , because I also needed to touch up my greys at my hairline, I thought about my henna.

That's one of the drawbacks of being a PJ sometimes you forget what you have.  

So this morning I mixed up my henna and shikakai and tomorrow I will apply the henna with indigo and sit with that for no less than 4 hours and then co-wash and in the next couple of days I'll DC.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a dc mud pack sitting on right now with Silicone Mix, ORS, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami, Bhringraj & Horsetail.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I will. I can't wait until it's all done.


 

_*Okay...this is how I felt...*_

_*I did the usual overnight conditioning with oil...*_

_*rinsed this morning, applied the henna -- I think it wound up being on for three hrs...and that color took...I could see the change...*_
_*did a shikakai/amla/aritha wash..*_

_*then followed up with the indigo [glad I read about the salt tip - think that made a difference - cause the color definitely took]*_

_*Rinsed and now I have SitriNillah and Moist 24/7 on my head for some follow up moisturizing conditioning and I'll rinse that out soon after my nap.*_

_*It's been a full hair morning...but it actually wasn't that bad.*_

_*I'm pleased *_


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *I need to look for Essations Instant Hair Mender.* I have been hearing good things about it. Anyone else hear about this protein treatment?


 
*Okay anybody???*


----------



## Patricia (Mar 28, 2009)

I conditioner on dry hair with a mix of emergencee and humectress. I was not impressed with my hair. It seemed like I lost more hair than usual. My hair was not strong like the norm. I think the humectess was a little much. That was yesterday. Today I put the emergencee on dry hair and rinsed detangled with trader joe nourish spa. That did the trick. I'm going to use my emergencee full strength. I'm happy now. 
__________________


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay...this is how I felt...*_
> 
> _*I did the usual overnight conditioning with oil...*_
> 
> ...


 
Girl Mona, your whole hair experience sounds delish...I did a henna treatment this morning too and I think I might be needing one of those naps myself.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl Mona, your whole hair experience sounds delish...I did a henna treatment this morning too and I think I might be needing one of those naps myself.


 

_*girlllllll...get ur Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..... it's been earned...*_

_*just a lil cat nap though...*_

_not one of them naps where you wind up with drool coming down the side of your lip and it's dark outside..._


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 28, 2009)

MEGA DEEP CONDITIONING 

My mega DC started with me pre-pooing with amla oil and shae butter. I sampooed with shikakia bar followed by treatment of yogurt and ayurvedic powders for 2 hours. This was followed by a deep overnight condition with Aveda damage remedy mask I followed with roux porosity control and this was followed by silk elements luxury moisturisiong conditioner for 5 minutes. All this was followed by matrix biolage leave in forstifying treatment and sealed with shae butter. My hair feels strong but soft. No tangles, more slip and more defined curls even though there is no curl definition product on my hair at the moment


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*girlllllll...get ur Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..... it's been earned...*_
> 
> _*just a lil cat nap though...*_
> 
> _not one of them naps where you wind up with drool coming down the side of your lip and it's dark outside..._


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, since I now have the braids out of my hair I have been deep conditioning every other day, with and with out heat for an hour. Now I just need to take some pics to see if my hair has had any progress so far. *


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 29, 2009)

Checking in...
Wednesday I DC'd on dry hair with shescentit avocado conditioner, evoo, honey and avocado oil. I think I prefer DC'ing on dry hair..my hair feels better...much softer.
Today I will be DC'ing w/ Yes To Carrots moisturizing mask...I ran out of the shescentit. I'm going to add all the same things to it and do a comparison.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Okay anybody???*



Sorry sweetie, no, but I really like CB Smoothie 6-n-1 Reconstructor Creme.  Even though it's a protein conditioner, it goes on smooth and feels creamy and moist at the same time.  My hair always feels strong/soft after using it, it's hard to describe.  I'm natural, but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't work on a relaxed head also.  If you try it, let us know how it goes.  I'm curious to know if relaxed heads will enjoy it as much as I do.


----------------------------------

I dc'ed overnight last night with a combo of Nacidic Aloe Vera, ORS Rep. pk, and 2 tbsp of EVOO.  Rinsed out this morning, and I'm good to go until Tues. or Wed.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2009)

Well Ladies, I up and got a sew in (on a whim).  I just really wanted to protect my hair.  Its my first full head sew in _ever_ (meaning all my hair is hidden away).    Unless y'all can tell me how I can go about DC ing with this thing on my head I guess I'll be on a hiatus too.  :-(  
I moisten my scalp every night with leave in, I oil as needed, and I moisturize my hairline 2ce a day.  But the DCing I haven't figured out.  I have a net on over the braids so getting conditioner to my to my scalp seems impossible.  Any tips?


----------



## lp318lp (Mar 29, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME:*
My DC Schedule so far:

1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.*
7) Feb. 7 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
8) Feb. 8 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
9) heart2:Valentine's Day :heart2 Feb. 14 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *2 hours*
10) Feb. 16 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *5 minutes*
11) Feb. 21 - *THE PROCESS*: 
Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment - 20 minutes
Aphogee Balancer Moisturizer - 10 minutes
Hairveda Moist 24/7 - 1 hour​12) Feb. 23 - Keracare Humecto (with a shower cap) while watching HEROES - *1 hour and 15 mins*
13) Feb. 28 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2 hours* 
14) Mar. 2 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *a little over 5 minutes* 
15) Mar. 7 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 (1 hour under the dryer)- *1.5 hours* (i think)  - - - LOL! 
16) Mar. 9 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *10 minutes* 
17) Mar. 14 - Hairveda Moist 24/7 - overnight ~ *13 hours*!! 
*I know you scurred! *

18) Mar. 17 - Keracare Humecto (with a saran wrap) - *1 hour*
19) Mar. 22 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor -* 10 minutes* + Hairveda Moist 24/7 - *2.5 hours*.
20) Mar. 29 - Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor - *3 minutes* (i think) + *Keracare Humecto* (with a saran wrap) [*5 hours *30 mins was w/ heat] 


me~


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Sorry sweetie, no, but I really like CB Smoothie 6-n-1 Reconstructor Creme. Even though it's a protein conditioner, it goes on smooth and feels creamy and moist at the same time. My hair always feels strong/soft after using it, it's hard to describe. I'm natural, but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't work on a relaxed head also. If you try it, let us know how it goes. I'm curious to know if relaxed heads will enjoy it as much as I do.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ...


 

Thanks so much for responding GB. I really want the Essations hair mender and I have never heard of CB smoothie. Where can I find that on-line?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Well Ladies, I up and got a sew in (on a whim). I just really wanted to protect my hair. Its my first full head sew in _ever_ (meaning all my hair is hidden away). Unless y'all can tell me how I can go about DC ing with this thing on my head I guess I'll be on a hiatus too. :-(
> I moisten my scalp every night with leave in, I oil as needed, and I moisturize my hairline 2ce a day. But the DCing I haven't figured out. I have a net on over the braids so getting conditioner to my to my scalp seems impossible. Any tips?


 
Oooh LB, I have to admit, when I had in my sew-in, it was tough for me too. My scalp just never felt clean at all because I could never really get to it. For this reason, I hate sew-ins. I prefer braids. If I wasn't in love with deep conditioning my hair, they would be a breeze for me, but they are simply not practical with the regimen I have. Cornrows and braids for me honey. Sorry I couldn't help any more than this however, I think the crown & glory website (www.growafrohairlong.com) has a regimen for weaves. You could maybe check it out and see if it will work for you, okay?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much for responding GB. I really want the Essations hair mender and I have never heard of CB smoothie. Where can I find that on-line?



I get it at Irby's BS online ( http://www.irbysbeautysupply.com )  They also carry the Essations line of products.


----------



## Ozma (Mar 30, 2009)

I am DC'ing tonight with NTM Deep Recovery Mask. This is my first time using it. Does any one have ingredients they mix with it? How do you like the results?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 30, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> I am DC'ing tonight with NTM Deep Recovery Mask. This is my first time using it. Does any one have ingredients they mix with it? How do you like the results?



I've used it from time to time, and the results are okay.  I've gotten better results with other products that last longer.  IDK, at $6 - $7 a jar, I expect better results.  Also, I have to use almost the entire jar.  I've used it straight from the jar, and with added oils.  It does work slightly better with oils, but my purpose was to try to get 2 uses out of one jar.  Relaxed ladies seem to get more bang for the buck from this one.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 30, 2009)

i depp treated my hair yesterday with miss jessies rapid recovery and i love that stuff. you talk about soft amazing hair and fluffy curls. i will be getting 2 jars of that soon because right now im only working with the sample jar.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Yesterday was wash day and I began by prepooing with a mix of aussie moist and EVOO. I then washed with aphogee and dc'd with heat with a mix of SE megasilk, lustrasilk shea butter and EVOO . I roller set then saran wrapped. I am 6 weeks post so I couldn't get my new growth straight. Here's the result of all of my hard work, lol!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I get it at Irby's BS online ( http://www.irbysbeautysupply.com ) They also carry the Essations line of products.


 

oooh girl, I was on the site earlier today browsing and I likey, thanks sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i depp treated my hair yesterday with miss jessies rapid recovery and i love that stuff. you talk about soft amazing hair and fluffy curls. i will be getting 2 jars of that soon because right now im only working with the sample jar.


 
Sounds good chebaby. Is this a protein conditioner?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Yesterday was wash day and I began by prepooing with a mix of aussie moist and EVOO. I then washed with aphogee and dc'd with heat with a mix of SE megasilk, lustrasilk shea butter and EVOO . I roller set then saran wrapped. I am 6 weeks post so I couldn't get my new growth straight. Here's the result of all of my hard work, lol!


 
Yeah future, I see the new growth, but it still looks good.


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 30, 2009)

DC my hair with SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioner mixed with Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil with heat for 15 minutes. Softness!!!!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 30, 2009)

DC'd Saturday with ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2009)

This past saturday heres what I DC with:

I DC with megatek mix of vitamin e oil,jojoba oil,and olive oil for 1 to 2 hours

Then I DC for 3 hours with Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner

 I love DCing


----------



## naturalness (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been deep conditioning twice a week since January, however I am now in Kinky twists so I will not be posting as often.  I hope to deep condition sometime next week.  I think that I will use a lightweight conditioner such as Bed Head-Moisture Maniac.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Mar 31, 2009)

cowashed with biofusion eucalyptus and lavender and garnier fortifying treatment.  My hair felt strong afterwards.  Applied infusium 21, salerm21, amla and olive oil heavy cream, and kemi oyl afterwards and wet pony to air dry.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> oooh girl, I was on the site earlier today browsing and I likey, thanks sweetie.



LOL, it's an old LHCF throw back.  I still shop there; they have good customer service and fast delivery.


-----------------------


DC'ed tonight with QH Cholesterol without heat for 2hrs.  Going to rinse out now.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 1, 2009)

DEep Conditioned with AO HSR for 6 hours yesterday. Used heat 'my way' for 2 hours with a hot water bottle while I had a nap. Really need a dryer/steamer, sigh!


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 1, 2009)

I DC'd for two hours last night (no heat) with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Conditioner  after applying a bentonite clay mask to my hair.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Apr 1, 2009)

I Dc'd for thirty minutes with heat yesterday, with silk elements moisturizing conditioner.  i will DC again tomorrow for an hour, once with silk elements cholestorol, the other with the moistruizing conditoner.


----------



## MzWill (Apr 1, 2009)

only got in 1 dc last week *sigh*, this weather in the chi is really jacking things up!
under the dryer now doing a quickie dc, 30 min w/heat, gotta run out of the house soon 

washed w/avalon organics tea tree mint treatment poo
aphogee protein treatment (prepping for friday's touch up)
dc - ao hsr, glycerin & castor oil


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

I dc'd with a mix of aphogee 2 min, silk elements megasilk and EVOO (1 hr with heat, 2 without). I added the aphogee 2 min during the last 30 mins. My hair feels really nice!


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 1, 2009)

I DC'd overnight with LeKair Cholesterol.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 1, 2009)

I DC'd the keracare humecto conditioner w/ heat for about 20 minutes. When it was on it didn't seem like my hair was very soft and when i rinsed it out my hair was a little dry. I'm gonna try it again...maybe on dry hair next time.


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 1, 2009)

DC'd my hair Monday w/AOHSR conditioner mixed with honey, coconut oil, and jojoba oil for 30 minutes w/heat.  I won't be adding any oils to my AOHSR again because my hair felt weighed down afterward (even though I didn't add much of each).  I'll just stick with the honey.  Then I DC'd again today with AOHSR mixed w/honey for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 1, 2009)

*RANT!!!*
Dang it!  My 15oz bottle of Kenra MC cost me $17.85 today, because of the 1% sales tax increase in Cali.  I wish that I had bought it yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> cowashed with biofusion eucalyptus and lavender and garnier fortifying treatment. My hair felt strong afterwards. Applied infusium 21, salerm21, amla and olive oil heavy cream, and kemi oyl afterwards and wet pony to air dry.


 
Hi daydreem2876, would you like to officially join the DC challenge or did you post by mistake? It looks like you did a Cowash and not a DC. Are you wanting to post in the Cowash challenge thread or the Deep Conditioning thread? If you would like to be added, please let me know here or by PM, okay? Thanks honey. Happy hair growing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I DC'd the keracare humecto conditioner w/ heat for about 20 minutes. When it was on it didn't seem like my hair was very soft and when i rinsed it out my hair was a little dry. I'm gonna try it again...maybe on dry hair next time.


 
Sounds like you might be needing some porosity control right about now deusa80. Just a thought because my hair was acting like this last week and all I did was used some PC conditioner, followed by protein treatment, then deep conditioner and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

BrandNew said:


> I DC'd overnight with LeKair Cholesterol.


 

Love your avatar BN. I am studying the virtuous woman now as a matter of fact. Very powerful and empowering stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dcing with a mix of coconut milk, coconut oil, and shikakai powder/  1 hr with heat and 2 hours without


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 3, 2009)

DC'ing with a mixture of ORS Rep Pk, AO Wht. Camillia, Kenra MC, 1 tbsp avocado oil, and 1 tbsp sweet almond oil on dry hair w/o heat for 2hrs.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 3, 2009)

First did an Amla treatment for 2 hours (Amla powder) and my hair felt like silk. Then DC'd with my own concoction: Mixed my Hairveda conditioner with a teaspoon of avocado butter and a teaspoon of mango butter (stuff is the truth). Left my hair in 2 braided ponytails and the next day my hair felt like a million bucks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got cooking in my hair kitchen and DC'ed with EVOO, Coconut Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Neem Oil, EOs, Aloe Vera Gel, honey, Mizani Moisturefuze, Roux Mendex (left over from last week), a lil Joico KPak Recon, oh and a little Castor Oil.  The consistency was a lil thin but the results I liked strong and soft.  Next time I'll add more Mizani to make it a little thicker.  Used some KCKT as a leave in and Coconut Oil to seal.  Can't wait until Sunday to cook up a new DC concoction.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a million conditioners for cowashes but I am actually out of moisturizing condish for DC'ing. I'm really trying to stay away from the BSS but it looks like I will be making my way there after work today. I can't live without DC'ing!


----------



## Eisani (Apr 3, 2009)

DC'd overnight w/a mix of Pantene R&N Mask, GVP Conditioning Balm, and AO GPB. Oh, and a squirt of Aussie Moist  I henna'd last night and decided to try a lil protein in my dc mix because I sometimes have shedding after doing henna. It worked


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 3, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I have a million conditioners for cowashes but I am actually out of moisturizing condish for DC'ing. I'm really trying to stay away from the BSS but it looks like I will be making my way there after work today. I can't live without DC'ing!



Have fun at the BSS, and try not to totally drain your wallet.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

Eisani said:


> DC'd overnight w/a mix of Pantene R&N Mask, GVP Conditioning Balm, and AO GPB. Oh, and a squirt of Aussie Moist  *I henna'd last night and decided to try a lil protein in my dc mix because I sometimes have shedding after doing henna. It worked*


 

I did the same thing last week Saturday for the same reason Eisani, now it's a part of my post henna regimen.


----------



## myronnie (Apr 3, 2009)

I dunno what I wanna do this weekend..I relax next week so I suppose i'll clarify and do a protein treatment. I'm feeling extra creative though..I keep reading about amla pastes and brahmi and henna


----------



## chebaby (Apr 3, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with oyin honey hemp


----------



## Smartlady1972 (Apr 3, 2009)

I dc yesterday with Deity of Hair deep penetrating conditioner. I sat under the dryer for 20 mins per instructions and let it get hard, then rinse. I followed it with Nexxus Humectress moisturzing conditioner and sat under the dryer for 15 mins. My hair feels so soft and manageable. I also use Systems 911 reconstructor which is also a very good conditioner.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Have fun at the BSS, and try not to totally drain your wallet.


 
I actually did really well. I only bought 1 jar of Lustrasilk shea butter for less than $3 but then I saw the silk elements relaxer on sale. I bought a huge tub for $10.99. That should last a long while! 

I plan to DC with lustrasilk shea butter and olive oil tomorrow morning!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

myronnie said:


> I dunno what I wanna do this weekend..I relax next week so I suppose i'll clarify and do a protein treatment. I'm feeling extra creative though*..I keep reading about amla pastes and brahmi and henna*


 
Hey myronnie, come on over to the world of ayurveda girl. I use them and amla pastes and rinses are awesome....especially when I am stretching my relaxer. It actually loosens up my curl pattern a bit but it's really only a temporary fix in my opinion, lasts long enough to fully detangle.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 3, 2009)

myronnie said:


> I dunno what I wanna do this weekend..I relax next week so I suppose i'll clarify and do a protein treatment. I'm feeling extra creative though..I keep reading about amla pastes and brahmi and henna



Here's a blog that discusses Amla and has a video on how to apply it

http://www.textureplayground.com/blog/?p=1528

I absolutely love Amla powder and it makes my hair feel great


----------



## tgrowe (Apr 4, 2009)

I relaxed bone straight this morning after 16 week stretch. My God did I need a perm!!! I DC with UBH Deep Conditioner (without heat but should have- I washed and braided my dd's hair instead) and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment. Sitting under the dryer rat now!


----------



## tgrowe (Apr 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


 Aggie, how did your hair turn out after your "mix"?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Aggie, how did your hair turn out after your "mix"?


 

Tgrowe, it was delightfully heavenly, my new growth was so soft and  manageable. This is a staple mix of mine for sure and I think I owe it to the amla powder and *hot* oil rinse that I applied to my hair and scalp prior to adding the ayurveda mixture.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 4, 2009)

Dc'd with Honeysuckle rose


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dc'd earlier with home made steam method with a mix of sitrinillah,r& n, and ayurvedic powders.  One hour with heat and one hour with out.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 5, 2009)

DC with AO HSR after a henna and condish wash.


----------



## naturalness (Apr 5, 2009)

I deep conditioned overnight.  I applied Natures Gate Biotin conditioner to my scalp and I applied Natures Gate Jojoba conditoner mixed with honey and olive oil to the length of my hair.  I am in kinky twists and these two conditioners were perfect because they are very lightweight and rinse easily.


----------



## Liege4421 (Apr 5, 2009)

DC with Keracare humecto


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

I've decided to relax my hair today. I'm 7 weeks 1 day post and I don't think stretching is for me. I'll be back with a progress update later!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with lanza moi moi masque. This morning, I shampooed and rinsed with a cheapie conditioner(trying to use up my supply asap...lol). I air dried with a scarf and my hair is bone straight(which is awesome considering I am a little over 3 months post and attempting to transition).


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 5, 2009)

I dc'ed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor. I'm telling you i'm so disappointed it's not even funny.erplexed I decided to try that baking soda rinse and i attempted to put 6 table spoons with a gallon of water. Well after that i applied my aphogee and dc'ed a little bit over a half of an hour. So i put on my new WHITE spa robe from victoria secret all ready to try out my new blue bouffant rollers and part my scalp and FLAKY CITY. I'm so disappointed! My poor robe is turning pink from my color showers i applied all the way in november! As of now i'm just gonna let it airdry down. I'm so disgusted i don't even want to do a ponytail. Sorry but i had to vent.erplexed Maybe i would have had better results in the shower rather than the sink!?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 5, 2009)

Dcing with ORS Pak and Wheat Germ condish. We mowed the lawn today. Grass was all in my hair.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 5, 2009)

DCing after ayurvedic wash-Alter Ego!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I dc'ed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor. I'm telling you i'm so disappointed it's not even funny.erplexed I decided to try that baking soda rinse and i attempted to put 6 table spoons with a gallon of water. Well after that i applied my aphogee and dc'ed a little bit over a half of an hour. So i put on my new WHITE spa robe from victoria secret all ready to try out my new blue bouffant rollers and part my scalp and FLAKY CITY. I'm so disappointed! My poor robe is turning pink from my color showers i applied all the way in november! As of now i'm just gonna let it airdry down. I'm so disgusted i don't even want to do a ponytail. Sorry but i had to vent.erplexed Maybe i would have had better results in the shower rather than the sink!?


 
Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear about this mishap. I hope it gets better later with your deep conditioner.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

My hair has NEVER been as soft and smooth as it is today. I relaxed with silk elements then used my aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. I then used porosity control then DC's with heat with lustrasilk shea butter mixed with EVOO. I then added HE LTR leave in and EVOO to seal. I went under the dryer then flat ironed using Joico silk results smoother heat protectant. My update is in my siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> My hair has NEVER been as soft and smooth as it is today. I relaxed with silk elements then used my aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. I then used porosity control then DC's with heat with lustrasilk shea butter mixed with EVOO. I then added HE LTR leave in and EVOO to seal. I went under the dryer then flat ironed using Joico silk results smoother heat protectant. My update is in my siggy.


 
OMG future, your hair looks absolutely delishous.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Dcing with ORS Pak and Wheat Germ condish. We mowed the lawn today. *Grass was all in my hair*.


 
CC, wrap that hair up next time girlie...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 6, 2009)

I DC'd with my left over mix from Thurs and added a lil more conditioner, Joico KPak Recon, and aloe vera gel so that it was back at the top.  I did a hot oil treatment 1st with EVOO, VCO, Global Goddess, and some Vit E since my scalp felt a little dry. Cowashed with VO5 free me fresia then Porosity Control.  When I rinsed my hair felt good and wasn't tangled.  I added my leave in spritz and sealed with Castor Oil. 

Can AO HSR  be used as a DC?  My tub of Mizani only has like 4 applications left in it and I'm looking for suggestions for a good deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I DC'd with my left over mix from Thurs and added a lil more conditioner, Joico KPak Recon, and aloe vera gel so that it was back at the top. I did a hot oil treatment 1st with EVOO, VCO, Global Goddess, and some Vit E since my scalp felt a little dry. Cowashed with VO5 free me fresia then Porosity Control. When I rinsed my hair felt good and wasn't tangled. I added my leave in spritz and sealed with Castor Oil.
> 
> *Can AO HSR be used as a DC?* My tub of Mizani only has like 4 applications left in it and I'm looking for suggestions for a good deep conditioner.


 
Oh yes you can Vonnie. AO HSR is amazing..


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Will be dcing with a mix of greek yogurt, ayurvedic powders, cocasta & shikakai oil, and wheat protein in a few hours. 1 hr with heat and 1 hour without.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm wearing my cornrows right now so I made an ayurveda tea spritzer to spray my hair and scalp with for gowth, strength and stimulation. Here's the recipe for my mix:

2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of brahmi powder
3 Tbs of kalpi tone powder
24 oz of very hot distilled water
6 oz my special oil blend of brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and shikakai oils
50 drops of rosemary essential oil for preservation and scalp stimulation

I steeped the powders in the hot water overnight, wrapped in a towel. This morning I strained it twice using an old stocking cap I have. I mixed in the oils and essential oil and put it in 2 spritzer bottles and will spritz my cornrows, scalp and hair daily with it. I need all the strength and conditioning I can get from these natural powders and oils even while in braids and cornrows.

Update: I will need to add more oils to my mixture for a little more moisturizing and more water as the mix seems very concentrated. Thhis may be a good thing though for strengthening purposes while in the braids.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 6, 2009)

_*Friday/Saturday was touch up time -

Had a balance of protein and moisture throughout the relaxer process -used Joico 17 minute miracle kit/hairveda moist 24/7/pantene nature fusion

Left my Wen Fig in overnight -

reapplied a joico protein/hairveda moisture mix over it the following morning

Rinsed and airdried.

Will get a good henna and deep conditioning session in on the weekend.*_


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a question...... Twice now I've applied AO HSR after co-washing as a leave in and sealed in without rinsing. Works out okay for me but I wonder if this can qualify as a DC? My shifts are killing me, and I'm so tired, I run out of time to DC and rinse out before leaving and I'm too knackered in the evening to do anything to my hair. Need to get organised.... So, would applying like a leave in be considered DCing? It sure leaves my hair super moisturised and soft. I end up washing off the next day anyway - like what I applied yesterday morning I wash off this morning and apply more this morning to wash off tomorrow morning etc. Thoughts please?

PS - I need a hair drier / heat cap / steamer for application with heat - suggestions please ladies??? Pretty please?


----------



## mocha.li (Apr 7, 2009)

I know I'm really late but I would like to be part of this challenge.  I don't really dc so I'm excited to see if there will be any good changes to my hair.  Right now, I think the only thing I have is Queen helenes ginseng conditioner so I'll probably go to the store and get some Nexxus.  I'm in Germany so I'm limited on what hair products I can get.  I also I have whipped cream and cocosta oil but idk if those can be used for dc?  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Still Dc'ing. I am looking for a new deep conditioner since Hairveda Stritinillah is not really working for me. I plan on going on a mini spree at curlmart!


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 7, 2009)

Checking in, deep conditioning every other day last week


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I have a question...... Twice now I've applied AO HSR after co-washing as a leave in and sealed in without rinsing. Works out okay for me but I wonder if this can qualify as a DC? My shifts are killing me, and I'm so tired, I run out of time to DC and rinse out before leaving and I'm too knackered in the evening to do anything to my hair. Need to get organised.... So, would applying like a leave in be considered DCing? It sure leaves my hair super moisturised and soft. I end up washing off the next day anyway - like what I applied yesterday morning I wash off this morning and apply more this morning to wash off tomorrow morning etc. Thoughts please?
> 
> PS - I need a hair drier / heat cap / steamer for application with heat - suggestions please ladies??? Pretty please?


 
I'd say it qualifies as a deep conditioner IF you are wearing a plastic cap over it and under a wig or something like that. I have done that many times myself.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> I know I'm really late but I would like to be part of this challenge. I don't really dc so I'm excited to see if there will be any good changes to my hair. Right now, I think the only thing I have is Queen helenes ginseng conditioner so I'll probably go to the store and get some Nexxus. I'm in Germany so I'm limited on what hair products I can get. I also I have *whipped cream and cocosta oil* but idk if those can be used for dc? I'll post some pics later.


 
Firstly, welcome mocha.li. Also the bolded do not qualify as Dcs but are moisturizers and sealants. If you find the Nexxus conditioners that would work great and the Queen Helene should be fine as well.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 7, 2009)

DCing in now with NTM mask


----------



## mocha.li (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres my starting off picture or should I say the before picture.  I'll do my first dc tomorrow with humectant conditioner and herbal essence break's over.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 7, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I actually did really well. I only bought 1 jar of Lustrasilk shea butter for less than $3 but then I saw the silk elements relaxer on sale. I bought a huge tub for $10.99. That should last a long while!



Great job, you are working the economy!



wheezy807 said:


> I dc'ed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor. I'm telling you i'm so disappointed it's not even funny.erplexed *I decided to try that baking soda rinse and i attempted to put 6 table spoons with a gallon of water.* Well after that i applied my aphogee and dc'ed a little bit over a half of an hour. So i put on my new WHITE spa robe from victoria secret all ready to try out my new blue bouffant rollers and part my scalp and FLAKY CITY. I'm so disappointed! My poor robe is turning pink from my color showers i applied all the way in november! As of now i'm just gonna let it airdry down. I'm so disgusted i don't even want to do a ponytail. Sorry but i had to vent.erplexed Maybe i would have had better results in the shower rather than the sink!?



Is this for clarifying?  Maybe you can use less backing soda, or rinse longer, IDK.  I clarify using it (1 tbsp) in a cup of conditioner; when I don't have a clarifying conditioner.  



futurescbride said:


> My hair has NEVER been as soft and smooth as it is today. I relaxed with silk elements then used my aphogee 2 min before neutralizing. I then used porosity control then DC's with heat with lustrasilk shea butter mixed with EVOO. I then added HE LTR leave in and EVOO to seal. I went under the dryer then flat ironed using Joico silk results smoother heat protectant. My update is in my siggy.



Oh my goodness girl!  You have had great length progress, and I is wonderfully healthy.  Great job. 



Jaxhair said:


> I have a question...... Twice now I've applied AO HSR after co-washing as a leave in and sealed in without rinsing. Works out okay for me but I wonder if this can qualify as a DC? My shifts are killing me, and I'm so tired, I run out of time to DC and rinse out before leaving and I'm too knackered in the evening to do anything to my hair. Need to get organised.... So, would applying like a leave in be considered DCing? It sure leaves my hair super moisturised and soft. I end up washing off the next day anyway - like what I applied yesterday morning I wash off this morning and apply more this morning to wash off tomorrow morning etc. Thoughts please?
> 
> PS - I need a hair drier / *heat cap* / steamer for application with heat - suggestions please ladies??? Pretty please?



I like the Mastex heat cap.  I've had mine for at least 10 years, and have had no problems with it.  Previous to this challenge, I used it once a week.  Now, of course, I'm using it even more.



mocha.li said:


> Heres my starting off picture or should I say the before picture.  I'll do my first dc tomorrow with humectant conditioner and herbal essence break's over.



Very nice starting point.  You hair is nice and thick, and can only improve with consistent dc'ing. 

-------------------------------------

I was going to do the 2-step Aphrogee on Sat., but I was just too fatigued.  Instead I dc'ed with Affirm 5-n-1 reconstructor for 30 min with heat, and then CO-washed with Suave Aloe and Water Lily.  I'm now sitting with AO HSR in my hair, and I'll use heat for 45 min and no heat for a few hours (3 - 4).

ETA:  I'm using Kenra MC tonight instead of AO HSR.


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I have a question...... Twice now I've applied AO HSR after co-washing as a leave in and sealed in without rinsing. Works out okay for me but I wonder if this can qualify as a DC? My shifts are killing me, and I'm so tired, I run out of time to DC and rinse out before leaving and I'm too knackered in the evening to do anything to my hair. Need to get organised.... So, would applying like a leave in be considered DCing? It sure leaves my hair super moisturised and soft. I end up washing off the next day anyway - like what I applied yesterday morning I wash off this morning and apply more this morning to wash off tomorrow morning etc. Thoughts please?
> 
> PS - I need a hair drier / heat cap / steamer for application with heat - suggestions please ladies??? Pretty please?


 
IMO, you can.  A lot of women DC without heat and rinse it the next morning, and the AOHSR's instructions for use as a DC don't require the use of heat.  The only thing you're doing differently is not rinsing it out immediately.  If you wanted on somedays when you apply it as a leave-in you could wrap a hot towel around your head and leave it on for around a half hour so the conditioner can penetrate better, but I don't think that's necessarily required.

P.S.  I had to re-evaluate my DC'ing routine to save time, too.  Now I'm DC'ing on unwashed hair that I dampen slightly.  Then I rinse-out/co-wash with the DC that's in my hair and do an ACV rinse afterward.  That way I don't have to get in and out of the shower twice.  I figure since I co-wash 3 days a week that my hair shouldn't get too dirty in that time period, so there's no real need for me to co-wash before hand.  Plus I'll be saving water and conditioner .


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2009)

tonight im going to  spritz my hair with water to dapen it. then im going to slather on some curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix and deep codition overnight. i cant wait. this will be my first time using this product but i heard so much about it.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey ladies. I have not posted for a minute, but I am still going strong. I have been faithfully DCing every week.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 8, 2009)

*I d/c-ed my hair using a combination mixture of ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise.*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

Deep conditioned this morning with Biolage Conditioning Blam mixed with Loreal's Mega Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 8, 2009)

DC'ing while @ work on dry(ish) hair w/Jessicurl WDT. I put it on this morning and I'll rinse when I get home and do a twist out. Gotta pack for my vacay


----------



## Liege4421 (Apr 8, 2009)

DCing with eggs, yogurt and a little humecto...good thing I'm not hungry


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dcing right now.  I did an hour with the heat cap and the home steam method.  Now I've just been lying around with a turbie twist, plastic cap, and condish on my head. Will rinse out in a few hours. Oh yeah it's a mix of Yes to Carrots Mud Mask and ayurvedic powders.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2009)

did an overnight deep condition with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix last night and awoke with amazingly soft hair.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Since I'm trying to avoid reversion, I have not DC'd or cowashed since my relaxer on Sinday. I plan to DC on Friday and I can't wait!


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 8, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Since I'm trying to avoid reversion, I have not DC'd or cowashed since my relaxer on Sinday. I plan to DC on Friday and I can't wait!


 great progress in your siggy..but it says 2009 in both set of pics...is that right?


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> great progress in your siggy..but it says 2009 in both set of pics...is that right?


 
Yes, that's right. I just started my HHJ in January but I wish I had found this place sooner!


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 8, 2009)

DC'd Monday with AOGPB conditioner mixed w/honey for 30 minutes with heat.  Today I DC'd with AOHSR mixed w/honey for 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 8, 2009)

tonight im doing another overnight deep conditioning treatment with curl junkie's hibiscus and banan deep fix. first im going to mist my hair with ojon revitalizing mist first, then slather this on and sleep with it. i love this stuff and just know that tomorrow my hair will be so freaking soft and moistuirzed.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 9, 2009)

DC'ing tonight with Nacidit Aloe Vera mixed with EVOO for a few hours.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I join? 

I've been consistently deep conditioning twice a week using steam for the last three months and my hair is really thriving!

I just finished a DC treatment using Joico Moisture with a small amount of unrefined shea butter. I'm now just about to finish under the dryer. My hair feels so moisturised!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I've been consistently deep conditioning twice a week using steam for the last three months and my hair is really thriving!
> 
> I just finished a DC treatment using Joico Moisture with a small amount of unrefined shea butter. I'm now just about to finish under the dryer. My hair feels so moisturised!


 
Sure you can Cream Tee. I'll add you in now and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'd say it qualifies as a deep conditioner *IF* you are wearing a plastic cap over it and under a wig or something like that. I have done that many times myself.



Thanks girl - nope, not wearing anything to cover it at all, leaving it as a leave in. Must say though, it leaves my hair so soft and so slippery! 

Anyway, I DC proper overnight on Wednesday with a mixture of MT and AOHSR and ayurveda oil on dry hair, covered in plastic. Rinsed out in the morning, co-washed and again applied AO HSR condish as a leave in, sealed with whipped shea, avocado and mango butter and went off to work - hair super soft and moisturised! I'm loving using AO HSR as a leave in condish. My hair seems to LOVE it!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 10, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I like the Mastex heat cap.  I've had mine for at least 10 years, and have had no problems with it.  Previous to this challenge, I used it once a week.  Now, of course, I'm using it even more.



Thanks. I'll do some research - I really need a heat something for DCing!



*Muffin* said:


> IMO, you can. A lot of women DC without heat and rinse it the next morning, and the AOHSR's instructions for use as a DC don't require the use of heat. The only thing you're doing differently is not rinsing it out immediately. If you wanted on somedays when you apply it as a leave-in you could wrap a hot towel around your head and leave it on for around a half hour so the conditioner can penetrate better, but I don't think that's necessarily required.
> 
> P.S. I had to re-evaluate my DC'ing routine to save time, too. Now I'm DC'ing on unwashed hair that I dampen slightly. Then I rinse-out/co-wash with the DC that's in my hair and do an ACV rinse afterward. That way I don't have to get in and out of the shower twice. I figure since I co-wash 3 days a week that my hair shouldn't get too dirty in that time period, so there's no real need for me to co-wash before hand. Plus I'll be saving water and conditioner .



Thanks Muffin. I do do proper DCs and rinse off immediately, but I'm back to work Mon-Fri now and work early or late shifts, which means it's either too early a start to do all this or too late a finish - and as it was my first week back, I got a shock to the system and was sooo tired! This was a way I thought to get the fab product on my hair so it does something rather than not doing anything. It worked - my hair feels amazing, so I'll keep doing it and slip in a proper DC at least once or twice a week, like I've managed to this week. Oh, and I also DC on unwashed/dry hair with great success - like you say, it saves time - and water, lol. If you're like me and co-wash nearly daily then your hair and scalp don't get a chance to get dirty - I'd say it's okay. I've not had issues with build up either - I do a clarifying wash at least once a month - that keeps on top of things.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2009)

Pic of yesterday's DC, rollerset and wrap. Not the best finish, but it's getting there.  I guess this can act as my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2009)

I dc'd with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment mixed with ayurvedic herbs. 1 hr with heat, 1 hr without.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 10, 2009)

DC today with ORS and castor oil for 2 hours no heat


----------



## lp318lp (Apr 11, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME* 
[so that I won't hijack the thread, here's my 2nd quarter posting]*:*


My DC Schedule so far:

21)  April 5th - Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner ~ *6 hours, playa!! *
22)  April 10th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconsturctor ~ *5 mins.*


me~


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm DCingggggggggggggggggggggggg Right Now With......


Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner SEALED with Jojoba Oil  for 3 hours, at 6:00pm within a hour from now I will wash it out. 



DCing watching spring bling and on LHCF


----------



## tgrowe (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for late post, but I DC'd Thursday night with Infusium 23 Moisturologie and SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment with heat for 20 minutes. This was after I did an Emergencee protein treatment.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

I did my aphogee 2 step treatment today then DC'd with lustrasilk shea butter and olive oil.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 11, 2009)

Ladies I left my DC in 30 minutes longer then the 3 hours, I been on the forum and couldn't logoff, so i'm now going to wash this out, put in my leave in's and airdry. 


3 hours and 30 minutes of DCing​


----------



## Ozma (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't checked in for a while, but I'm still on spring break. I Dc'd today with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak, then I used Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1+ Cantu She butter leave-in


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2009)

Got Amla on my hair right now and I'm watching Deuce Bigalow Male Gigolo.  In an hour I wil wash it out and do a deep treatment. I'm going to melt some mango, almond and avocado butter and put it in my conditioner, leave it in my hair for a few hours.  I'll leave my hair curly for the night and rollerset tomorrow night.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 11, 2009)

_*Deep conditioning on dry hair now with Lustasilk Shea/Mango and moist pro conditioners.

Will do an ayurvedic wash, follow up with a henna gloss session (more condtioner/oil than henna - just using up leftover batch)

Cleanse with WEN

Follow up with deep conditioning session with Sitrinillah/Yes to Carrots Mask

Rinse, moisturize and airdry

Done.*_


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Got Amla on my hair right now and I'm watching Deuce Bigalow Male Gigolo. In an hour I wil wash it out and do a deep treatment. I'm going to melt some mango, almond and avocado butter and put it in my conditioner, leave it in my hair for a few hours. I'll leave my hair curly for the night and rollerset tomorrow night.


 
Hey BM, your avi pic is very nice. Your hair is really coming along beautifully.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey BM, your avi pic is very nice. Your hair is really coming along beautifully.



Thank you for noticing! I've been consistently adding more ayurveda powders to my regimen for the past 2 months and I can see a huge difference in my hair


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Update.
I've been keeping up with my DCs. I DC'ed last night with AO HSR and some oils. I did an Aphogee 2-step treatment on Tuesday and DC'ed with Olive Oil and Keracare Humecto (I am soooo over this conditioner it does nothing for my hair and I have the 5lb tub *sigh*).


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

Deep treated on dry hair overnight with MT and ayurveda oil under a plastic bag and a rubber swim cap. Will wash when I'm done here with HE+Pantene infused with henna, then I'll DC with AO HSR with ayurveda oil for a few hours - think I might just wear a wrap today.

Found my old swimming cap - this thing is fab for wearing whilst DCing! Just wondering if all the oils will make the rubber disintegrate fast though...


----------



## naturalness (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am still in kinky twists.  Yesterday I dc'd with Garnier Fructis Moisture Works conditioner mixed with olive oil and honey.  I like this conditoner.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Today I'm trying Shescentit Banana Brulee Moisturizing Cond for the first time..I think I'm gonna add my usual oils and honey and see how that works...

On wednesday I tried another new DC by BioInfusion, it's their Olive Oil Deep Conditiong Treatment... not sure if I like this one so much, my hair didn't feel as soft as some other products I've tried. I'm gonna use up the jar though, but probably won't be buying it again.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you for noticing! I've been consistently adding more ayurveda powders to my regimen for the past 2 months and I can see a huge difference in my hair


 
, ayurveda rocks and rules.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Update.
> I've been keeping up with my DCs. I DC'ed last night with AO HSR and some oils. I did an Aphogee 2-step treatment on Tuesday and DC'ed with Olive Oil and Keracare Humecto (I am soooo over this conditioner it does nothing for my hair and I have the 5lb tub *sigh*).


 
I have the 5lb tub also and I have the same problem so I now use it as a cowash conditioner. You could also pre-poo with it if you like.


----------



## spacetygrss (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been bad at checking in. 
Anyhow, I DC'd today with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. My hair feels like butter!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2009)

Had my hair day yesterday.  I tried the Cherry Lola treatment to see if it could tame my frizz and it did a decent job.  Since it had a lot, a lot of protein in it I made sure to make a good moisturing DC mix to help balance it out and still maintain the frizz-free look.  I used Mizani moisturefuse as my base, added EOs, MSM powder, honey, aloe vera gel, a lil jojoba oil and vitamin E oil.  I applied KCKT and my moisture spritz as a leave in and sealed with coconut oil.  My hair is still in curlers so I'm not sure how it turned out yet.  

All this DCing is making this transition very easy now.  Glad I found it and LHCF.  Thanks Aggie!!


----------



## MzWill (Apr 13, 2009)

no dc's since 4/3 when i got my touch up, wanted to keep the just relaxed look as long as possible. 

back on it today 
cowashed w/suave coconut condish
sitting under the dryer w/aphogee protein treatment (need a lil building up after the relaxer)
will dc (w/heat) w/jason sea kelp, suave coconut, honeyquat, aloe vera juice, castor oil


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm dcing with Cholesterol, Silicone Mix, & Ayurvedic Herbs


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday with a mix of ayurvedic powders, coconut oil, and Shescentit's Fortifying Mask. 1 hr with heat and a few hours without heat.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 13, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 14, 2009)

DC overnight on dry hair with AO HRS, coconut oil and ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## lp318lp (Apr 14, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME* 
[so that I won't hijack the thread, here's my 2nd quarter posting]*:*


My DC Schedule so far:

21) April 5th - Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner ~ *6 hours, playa!! *
22) April 10th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *5 mins.*
23) April 14th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor - Running late today ~ *3 mins.*


me~


----------



## kriolagirl (Apr 14, 2009)

quick update...i'm still hanging in there. i've been traveling the last week and a half so i was only able to squeeze in one DC. but i'm back home and DC'd on Sunday with the Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Butter...didn't love it.  maybe i should have added some coconut oil.  i need to buy more of my trusty ors replenishing condish but i'm trying to use up what i have first.  but i'm not trying to stunt my progress by being cheap lol.  anyhow...my hair is rolling along with no major problems and i'm excited to see what the next few months bring.


----------



## naturalness (Apr 15, 2009)

I took out my kinky twists.  I missed my hair soooo much!  I detangled with HE LTR and Paul Mitchell The Detangler.  I then did a clarifying shampoo by Jason.  After that I did a Aphogee 2 step treatment.  I used Cream of Nature moisturizing conditioner mixed with honey and olive oil to put moisture back into my hair.  My hair feels great!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

On SUnday I DC'd with Stritinillah mixed with some coconut oil. I used baking soda mixed with a cheapie con after and my hair felt great....topped it all off with a ACV rinse

Its Wednesday already so I am going to DC again now


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Normal Hair

Dc'd for 45 mins with heat with Aquage Healing Conditioner

Rolleset with Silky Milk and Q.Silk Serum


----------



## healthyhair2 (Apr 15, 2009)

I did a clarifying shampoo today as well as DC'd with Redken REAL CONTROL intensive mask. My hair detangled easily after 40 minutes under the heat cap. This conditioner is really nice-I will keep using it.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sitting right now with a mix of coconut milk, ayurvedic powders, and coconut oil on my hair with a plastic cap.  1 hr with heat and 1 hr without.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I DC'd with shea butter cholesterol and olive oil on Monday and today.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 16, 2009)

after clafifying last night with hair rules aloe and grapefruit shampoo i deep conditioned overnight with hair rules quench conditioner. my hair felt like a 10 this morning.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2009)

chebaby said:


> after clafifying last night with hair rules aloe and grapefruit shampoo i deep conditioned overnight with hair rules quench conditioner. my hair felt like a 10 this morning.


Girl, you keep on talkin about Hair Rules and I'm gonna  you!!! I'm on a personal "no buy" challenge and you talkin about how fantastic your hair is doing is NOT helpiing!!!  ..... So....... Which products would you say are "must haves"?.... You know, for future references


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 16, 2009)

I miss my hair ladies. I will be in soon.....


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to try Hair Rule...and about 50 other companies :non:

I picked up AO HSR at Whole Food but I put it down. $11 just seemed too much. Anyone want to convince me other wise?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 16, 2009)

I shampooed with Aveda Dry Remedy and DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm with a touch of peppermint essential oil.  The peppermint felt lovely, my scalp felt cleansed and tingly right throughout.

I then did a roller set using some diluted Lacio Lacio and castor oil.  Hair is very soft and not too heavy laden with product.


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 17, 2009)

DC'd Monday and Wednesday with AOHSR mixed with honey for 30 minutes w/heat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I miss my hair ladies. I will be in soon.....


 
Girl you and me both. I have only been wearing these cornrows for 2 weeks today and ready to take them down right now, lol. I will try to keep them in for another week.


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 17, 2009)

I DC'd my hair last night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk DC and Rose Oil after applying a henna treatment.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2009)

Shampood with KeraCare Hydrating Detangling

Dc'ing right now with Kenra Volumizing. I'll be under the dryer for an hour

Afterwards I'll rollerset with Silky Milk and Silicon Mix Serum


----------



## chebaby (Apr 17, 2009)

i did a HOT last night overnight with warm vatika and avocado oil.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think i'm gonna deep condition tonight overnight on dry hair with aubrey organics.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

overnight dc with SitriNillah dc/yes to carrots combo with Vatika Frosting

will rinse in the morning

cleanse with Wen Fig 
leave Wen Fig on for morning - doing steam treatment at sauna with it

getting rollerset at dominican salon for Saturday Night out..


----------



## Ozma (Apr 18, 2009)

cowashed with HEHH orchid+coconut milk
Dc'ing now with lustrasilk mango+sheabutter+cholesterol+honey
I am going to try shingling today


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yesterday I wash my hair with J/a/s/o/n- hair shampoo
and used Alter Ego for about 15 mins.

Then I blow dried my hair.

Sunday I will do this process again then instead of blow drying I am going to braid my hair and bun it.


----------



## Twisties (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't reported in quite a while, but I've been faithful on the challenge.  

I DC with one of these: Aubrey Organics GPB, Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner, IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Conditioner, or Biolage Ultra Hydrating.   

I like the way my hair is behaving-this is a good challenge.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

I've DCed 3x so far this week. Want to take my twists out and will DC again tomorrow.... thants the plan anyway. AO HSR - I love that stuff.  My hair definitely loves DCs and co-washes - way to go!!! Definitely easier to do when it's warmer too.

OT - Aggie, fab siggy pic of you and your man!


----------



## spacetygrss (Apr 18, 2009)

Did a DC today with ORS Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 18, 2009)

Dcing with gvp humectress it smells good too.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 18, 2009)

My sew-in hiatus is over.  I took it out and now I am doing an overnight hot oil treatment.  I used Amla lite and vatika frosting.  Will be doing a marathon DC in the morning.


----------



## MzWill (Apr 18, 2009)

today i dc'd w/o heat for 8 hrs w/ao island naturals, suave coconut condish, honey & castor oil. this is the best my hair has ever felt w/island naturals...still not gonna buy it again though


----------



## naturalness (Apr 19, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned on dry with a mixture of amla oil, amla powder, brahmi powder and kalpi tone powder with Tresemme moisturizing conditioner.  I left it in for 2 hours, shampooed and now I am dc'ing overnight with Joico K-pac.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the heat cap on now for an hour.  Dcing with Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish mixed with ayurvedic powders.  It smells really good. Will leave it in overnight.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 19, 2009)

Yesterday I DC with Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special Conditioner and sealed it with coconut oil ,let sit with plastic cap for 3 hours. ​


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Got the heat cap on now for an hour. Dcing with Shescentit's Green Tea & Hibiscus Condish mixed with ayurvedic powders. It smells really good. Will leave it in overnight.



_*Cuz...I would like feedback on this from you after you've used a couple of times.*_

_*I didn't order it again*_...

_*tia*_


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I've DCed 3x so far this week. Want to take my twists out and will DC again tomorrow.... thants the plan anyway. AO HSR - I love that stuff. My hair definitely loves DCs and co-washes - way to go!!! Definitely easier to do when it's warmer too.
> 
> *OT - Aggie, fab siggy pic of you and your man*!


 
Thanks honey. We really have a blast with each other.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

MzWill said:


> today i dc'd w/o heat for 8 hrs w/ao island naturals, suave coconut condish, honey & castor oil. this is the best my hair has ever felt w/island naturals...still not gonna buy it again though


Thanks for sharing about AO IN conditioner. I was going to buy it but decided not to after the GPB, HSR and White Camellia worked so well.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Yesterday I DC with Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special Conditioner and sealed it with coconut oil ,let sit with plastic cap for 3 hours. ​


 
Gal DDP, this text is so dim, you know old people like me could barely see this, lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Cuz...I would like feedback on this from you after you've used a couple of times.*_
> 
> _*I didn't order it again*_...
> 
> _*tia*_


 
Of course I will give you the final verdict after a few more times but my hair felt like butter when I washed it out.  With heat it got drippy.  I need to go to Sally's and invest in those cotton coils (is that what they're called? )


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 19, 2009)

I washed and DC my hair with Alter Ego.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow forgot to post for last week and the other day.  Same routine contioning with protein moisture mix for at least a hour. Loving how my hair feels


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 19, 2009)

-Rinsed out last night's oil prepoo with Pantene conditioner
-clarified then used a shampoo for damaged hair
-Nutrine Garlic Cconditioner, 5 mins
-ORS Olive oil replenisher, and EVOO, under a cap, w/heat, 5 mins
-SitriNillah mixed with Phytojoba and almond oil, under a cap, w/heat, 30 mins
-John Freida color glaze, 10 min
-Kenra MC mixed with Roux Porosity control, 10 min while in the shower
That damn sew in left my head jacked up.  I lost so much hair taking it out.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Just dc with Silicone Mix, K Pak Reconstructor, and Ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 19, 2009)

DC'd with my usual mix of avocado condish, evoo, avocado oil and honey. Today I added ORS replenishing conditioner(I think that's the name!) for a little protein.. I like the mix...and my hair felt just as soft as usual.
I think I may do this once a month.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 20, 2009)

*I deep conditioned moments ago. I use a mixture of generic humectress and SE Hair mask.*


----------



## krikit96 (Apr 20, 2009)

Somebody help me, I am a lazy bastage! I haven't done ANYTHING to my hair in 2 weeks! I've been so busy with trying this P90X challenge I haven't had time!

I did, however, get my hair growth tshirt from Don't Speak Defeat on Monday of last week... You'd think that'd get me started. 

I realize I stopped trippin on my hair last couple of weeks honestly because I called myself 'trimming' my own hair... put it in a pony and cut the bottom inch, only to realize that I messed up ROYALLY. Now it's all uneven.

I don't know whats wrong with me but I'm DEF getting myself together and DCing TODAY! This afternoon!!!!     (I hope erplexed )


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2009)

DC'd last night with 2 min Aphogee and followed up with Joico Moisturising balm mixed with some EVOO and peppermint oil!  It would have been a nice result if I had stayed under the dryer long enough! *sigh*


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 20, 2009)

Deep treated and deep conditioned yesterday with a mix of ayurveda oil, HE, MT and AOHSR. I was taking out twists and was all over the place but these 4 products all ended up in my hair. It's soft, so I won't complain. Will do a proper wash and DC this evening after work. Overnight DCs get me all excited!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Had my relaxing hair day yesterday.  I did a clarify/chelate poo with ORS Creamy Aloe, then did a protein treatment with Joico KPak recon for 20 minutes with heat, then did a DC with my Mizani mix with some grapeseed oil and a lil jojoba oil.  Used KCKT as my leave in with my moisture spritz and sealed with coconut oil.  I put my hair in single flat twist in the front and braids in the back.  My hair feels great very soft and moisturized as well as strong.  Hopefully the 2x a day moisturizing will stop the breakage.

*Still need to get a new DC...should I get the Stirillinih or AOHSR?*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Somebody help me, I am a lazy bastage! I haven't done ANYTHING to my hair in 2 weeks! I've been so busy with trying this P90X challenge I haven't had time!
> 
> I did, however, get my hair growth tshirt from Don't Speak Defeat on Monday of last week... You'd think that'd get me started.
> 
> ...


Aw, don't feel bad  We all go through hair funks  The longer you're here, the more you'll have  Matter of fact, I just got out of one. There was a period of about two weeks when I really just didn't care. My hair stayed in a bun, un-combed and un-moisturized erplexed

Just know that this will pass and get back on your dc game  

Girl, WHAT were you thinking, cutting your hair while in a ponytail?  It'll grow back though, try not to let it get you down


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 20, 2009)

I DC'd my hair last night with Giovanni Smooth as Silk DC and Coconut Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2009)

Clarified with Aloe Rid. Lathered 1x

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine/Thin Hair. Lathered 1x and let lather sit for 5 minutes

Dc'ing right now with Kenra Platinum Mango Butter Moisturizer. I'll be under the dryer for an hour


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2009)

i deep conditioned twice this weekend. the first was overnight with giovanni deeped moisture which i am in love with. my hair was sooooooooooooo soft. i need to make a quick run and get like 4 more bottles.
then i deep conditioned for about 6 hours the next day with devacurl one condition. i dyed my hair and needed to get my curls back because that crap messed up my texture so thats why i deep conditioned again. but now my curls are back so i will never put a color in my again.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2009)

i think i over conditioned my hair this weekend but i co wash everyday and dont want that to happen again. can i just wet my hair in the morning sometimes instead of actually co washing?


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Ladies,
I've been keeping up with my DC's. I wrote a post in the APL Dec 09' challenge thread about doing a 1/2" - 1" trim and I am so glad I did it. My ends feel great! I washed yesterday, conditioned with MT for 30 mins and then dc'ed with a mix of AO HSR/EVCO/EVOO/jojoba oil/vitamin e oil/sweet almond oil for 5 hrs. Then I did an ACV rinse. My hair felt great, it's still moisturized and silky this morning. I think I will start using MT as a 2-3x a week conditioner and not as a topical GA on my scalp.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2009)

Dcw last night with V05 conditioners(split end and orange something) and deep conditioned with Lanza ultimate treatment co and 1 egg.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Had my relaxing hair day yesterday. I did a clarify/chelate poo with ORS Creamy Aloe, then did a protein treatment with Joico KPak recon for 20 minutes with heat, then did a DC with my Mizani mix with some grapeseed oil and a lil jojoba oil. Used KCKT as my leave in with my moisture spritz and sealed with coconut oil. I put my hair in single flat twist in the front and braids in the back. My hair feels great very soft and moisturized as well as strong. Hopefully the 2x a day moisturizing will stop the breakage.
> 
> *Still need to get a new DC...should I get the Stirillinih or AOHSR?*


Well you know, I heard they are both awesome conditioners. I have the HSR and I really love it. Ihaven't yet gotten the Sitrinillah, but will be adding that one soon. If I like that one too then, they will both be staples for me.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i think i over conditioned my hair this weekend but i co wash everyday and dont want that to happen again. *can i just wet my hair in the morning sometimes instead of actually co washing*?


 

yes, I do this sometimes myself.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't checked in for a bit, but I've kept up with my dc's.  I'm alternating with 2 to 3 times a week.  Trying to keep up with 3 times/wk consistently was a bit tiring for me.  I dc'ed today for 1 hr with heat using Terax Crema.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 20, 2009)

Deep conditioned tonight over a half an hour on dry hair with Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 20, 2009)

DCing overnight w/Pantene RN BDM mixed w/JBCO.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Had my relaxing hair day yesterday.  I did a clarify/chelate poo with ORS Creamy Aloe, then did a protein treatment with Joico KPak recon for 20 minutes with heat, then did a DC with my Mizani mix with some grapeseed oil and a lil jojoba oil.  Used KCKT as my leave in with my moisture spritz and sealed with coconut oil.  I put my hair in single flat twist in the front and braids in the back.  My hair feels great very soft and moisturized as well as strong.  Hopefully the 2x a day moisturizing will stop the breakage.
> 
> *Still need to get a new DC...should I get the Stirillinih or AOHSR?*



I haven't tried the SitriNillah but I love AOHSR . It works great on its own but I always mix it with oils to make it less thick and last longer. It's very moisturizing and as long as my protein balance is in order it doesn't make my hair mushy no matter how long I have it in.


----------



## naturalness (Apr 20, 2009)

I deep conditioned with Dumb Blonde reconstructor and followed up with Pantenes Nourishing mask.  Oh, my goodness my hair came out sooo soft.  I am already loyal to Dumb Blonde but I was very impressed by Pantene-this will be a staple!


----------



## trinigal27 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just checking in. I have been keeping up with my deeep conditioner, conditioning 3 times a week. Habe been trying to use up all the conditioner I have lying around before I decide to stock up again.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been very slack with posting but I have kept up my DCing. I dc'd with my usual mix of shea butter cholesterol and EVOO last night!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2009)

i cant wait until tomorrow so i can deep condition overnight with giovanni deeper moisture. not that my hair is thirsty now but i had to stop myself because i was doing it to much. like 4 times a week. so now i said i would only deep condition 2x a week, wednsday and sunday.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

Dc'd last night with AOGPB, Wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai oil.  1 hr with the home steam method and 1 hr without.  I've gotten lazy now.  I will be dcing on dry hair from now on because I am tired of getting in & out of the shower.

ETA: I forgot that I mixed ayurvedic powders in also.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd last night with AOGPB, Wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai oil. 1 hr with the home steam method and 1 hr without. I've gotten lazy now.* I will be dcing on dry hair from now on* because I am tired of getting in & out of the shower.


 

This is always my method


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Me too, as I figure my hair and scalp doesn't really have a chance to get all manky from all the washing. I however wash with my ABS or ayurvedic herb teas whenever my hair feels like it needs a good clean to rid it of the build-up. Been contemplating sodabic as well.

Will be DC overnight with AOGBP and AOHRS this evening when I get back home - I hope.... Kinda tired and still at work, sigh.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd last night with AOGPB, Wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai oil. 1 hr with the home steam method and 1 hr without. *I've gotten lazy now. I will be dcing on dry hair from now on because I am tired of getting in & out of the shower.*
> 
> ETA: I forgot that I mixed ayurvedic powders in also.


 
It's wierd, but I actually enjoy getting in andd out of the shower just until it's time to put in the DC in my hair, then I get tired, lol. However, you are right Shay, Dcing on dry hair is so much easier.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait until tomorrow so i can deep condition overnight with giovanni deeper moisture. not that my hair is thirsty now but i had to stop myself because i was doing it to much. like 4 times a week. so now i said i would only deep condition 2x a week, wednsday and sunday.


 
I too have reduced my DCing to twice a week only except when I'm in braids/cornrows and in which case, reduced even further to once a week.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2009)

instead of overnight deep conditioning, this morning i deep conditioned for 1 hour with giovanni's deeper moisture conditioner. i love this stuff. my hair was so soft. and then i did a 3 minute treatment with aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## Ozma (Apr 22, 2009)

I am pre-pooing now with honey and evoo
next, I am clarifying then DC with Lustrasilk shea butter


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2009)

I just DC'd with L'Occitane Repairing Mask for 30 minutes using my steamer. It is a gorgeous brand. The condish is ridiculously good quality, love it!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

DCing overnight on dry hair with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and Infusium 23 Conditioner on dirty hair. I am way too lazy tonight, just took my cornrows down too, I know, I know, I should know better than this, but taking down those cornrows wiped me out man.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2009)

Shampoo'd with Ookisa Fortifying Shampoo- Lathered 1x on my scalp and squeegied the lather down the length of my hair. Left it on for about 8 minutes. Made my hair feel stiff and kinda stripped. But I wasn't expecting a super moisturizing shampoo. It's called "Fortifying" for a reason  And considering the fact that my hair hates any "fortifying" product, I wasn't surprised. When I squeezed the water from my hair, no shed hairs came out. I usually lose about 5 shed hairs when I squeeze water out of my hair. I WAS surprised when I went to seperate my hair to apply conditioner, my hair was very easy to seperate. I was expecting it to be all tangled and hard to handle, but it wasn't.

Dc'ing right now with Ookisa Replenishing Conditioner. I'll be under the dryer for an hour


----------



## Eisani (Apr 23, 2009)

After my ayurvedic stuff, dc'd last night w/Pantene R&N Mask mixed w/castor, CoCasta, and AvoSoya oil.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

I DCed today with Salerm Wheat germ mask mixed with Pantene hair conditioning mask for an hour.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Like I really need to be in another challenge, but is this one still open to join, Aggie?  I DC 2x/wk at the very least.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dcing right now with a mix of ayurvedic powders, Patene RN Mask and Yes to Carrots Deep Conditioning Mask. 1 hr with heat, 1 hr w/o heat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Like I really need to be in another challenge, but is this one still open to join, Aggie? I DC 2x/wk at the very least.


 

Absolutley!. Welcome to the challenge honey. I'll add you in now.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for adding me to the challege Aggie!  After my Ayurveda rinse I cowashed then DC'd with Kera Care Humecto with heat for 45 mins.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix.
hair felt hella good until i applied her styling products. they are going in the trash tonight(just the styling products).


----------



## naturalness (Apr 23, 2009)

I deep conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise-I added 1 egg to this and left it on for 2 hours without heat.  I followed up with Pantene's nourishing hair mask and I left that in for 20min with heat.


----------



## MzWill (Apr 23, 2009)

dc'd tonite for 3 hrs no heat w/ao hsr, honeyquat, suave coconut, & castor oil


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 23, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dcing right now with a mix of ayurvedic powders, Patene RN Mask and Yes to Carrots Deep Conditioning Mask. 1 hr with heat, 1 hr w/o heat.


 

_*sounds nice*_

_*living vicariously through you*_

_*no time for hair this weekend - gotta work on paper*_


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 24, 2009)

DC'd Monday and Wednesday with AOHSR mixed with honey.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> DC'd Monday and Wednesday with AOHSR mixed with honey.


Darn it I really need some honey. I think I'll go look for some today. Is here any specific honey you ladies are using for your DCs or is it the regular one right out of the food store?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt. 

I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 24, 2009)

Deep conditioned with steam cap for 30 min. with Lanza healing moisture conditioner/oil.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Darn it I really need some honey. I think I'll go look for some today. Is here any specific honey you ladies are using for your DCs or is it the regular one right out of the food store?



I'm going to try this tomorrow when I DC.  According to the youtube link below, regular food grade honey from the grocery store.......gonna add it to my Humecto as well as some other things.  I'll report back tomorrow.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-wOCjhRig


----------



## sevetlana (Apr 24, 2009)

I relaxed to day. I will be back to DCing next week


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 24, 2009)

Not officially in the challenge, just cheering ya'll on...D/C from the sideline. Hair is thriving b/c of it too.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 25, 2009)

Under the drying DC'ing now.  I mixed honey and 100% aloe vera juice with my beloved Kera Care Humecto.  I'll post my my opinion about the honey later.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm going to try this tomorrow when I DC. According to the youtube link below, regular food grade honey from the grocery store.......gonna add it to my Humecto as well as some other things. I'll report back tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-wOCjhRig


 
Thanks for chiming in Mrs R.



GirlTalk said:


> Not officially in the challenge, just cheering ya'll on...D/C from the sideline. Hair is thriving b/c of it too.


 
Appreciate the support GirlTalk.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

I really need to get my hair back in some kind of braids or cornrows, because my hair is breaking off like crazy from the demarcation line (I'm stretching my relaxer really long this time). I don't care too much about losing the bone straight hair because I will be cutting them all off eventually anyway. The thing is I want to keep enough hair on my head just in case I decide to put it in a bun.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 25, 2009)

Added the honey to my humecto and DC'd, can't say I can tell a big difference.  Maybe because I airdryed and bunned.  IDK.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dc'd with a mix of ayurvedic powders, greek yogurt, and cocasta & shikakai oil.  2 hours without heat and 1 hr with.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 25, 2009)

Did my last DC with silk elements mixed with OCT overnight


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 26, 2009)

Dc'ing now with joico moisture recovery with heat


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Got to remember to post here!   I shampoo with nizoral, conditioned with my protein mix. airdried and grabbed my wave nuevo that was hiding among my other stuff. I'm back in love with wave nuevo. I was using it then stopped but now I know I was using it to much. I have control of my hair woes now. I only need to use moisturisers 1 or 2x per week. lately I've been getting away with 1.  It really makes a difference when you know how to balance things


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine/Thin Hair

Dc'ing right now with Kenra MC. Oh how I love Thee  

I'll be under the dryer for an hour


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 26, 2009)

Wednesday I did a quick 30 min dc with heat.  Today I did the 2-step hard protein treatment with Aphrogee, and dc'ed for 7 hrs.  I'm going to rinse out now.

*Aggie*, I'm so sorry that you are having breakage.  Be encouraged girl, with your mad skills I know you will get it under control in no time.


----------



## naturalness (Apr 26, 2009)

I deep conditioned with TIGI Catwalk Headshot Reconstructive Intense Conditioner for 30 min with heat.  I followed up with a moisturizing conditoner-Elasta QP Intense for 10 minutes.  I detangled with HE Hydralicious conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Wednesday I did a quick 30 min dc with heat. Today I did the 2-step hard protein treatment with Aphrogee, and dc'ed for 7 hrs. I'm going to rinse out now.
> 
> *Aggie*, I'm so sorry that you are having breakage. Be encouraged girl, with your mad skills I know you will get it under control in no time.


 
Thanks sweetie. Ya know, it's not even bothering me. I actually want the old hair off my head. A lot of it is hair that I used to relax with no-lye relaxer and was a little brittle anyway so I don't mind it breaking off. I do want to big chop soon though. 

I am so loving my new growth hair and I KNOW that texlaxed hair is for me. I absolutley love the new texture so I can't wait to be fully texlaxed. The hard part is cutting it all off right now and lose my ability to bun my hair if I want to. I'll try to hold on to the length at least for one more month before I cut it.


----------



## sevetlana (Apr 27, 2009)

I dced Last night I could not wait. Sigh I need a different protective style.


----------



## lp318lp (Apr 28, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME* 
[so that I won't hijack the thread, here's my 2nd quarter posting]*:*


My DC Schedule so far:

21) April 5th - Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner ~ *6 hours, playa!! *
22) April 10th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *5 mins.*
23) April 14th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor - Running late today ~ *3 mins.*
24) April 23rd - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *3 mins*
25) April 25th - Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment w/heat ~ *20 mins* / Aphogee Balance Moisturizer ~ *3 mins.* / Hairveda Moist 24/7 ~ *2  hours* 

me~


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 28, 2009)

Deep Conditioned with Kera Care Humecto


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Clairify Shampoo deep cleanse Suave.
I washed my hair with Kerakare (sp)?
I had to use Aphogee 2 mins. protien treatment
Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer.

My hair Really needed this today.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks sweetie. Ya know, it's not even bothering me. I actually want the old hair off my head. A lot of it is hair that I used to relax with no-lye relaxer and was a little brittle anyway so I don't mind it breaking off. I do want to big chop soon though.
> 
> I am so loving my new growth hair and I KNOW that texlaxed hair is for me. I absolutley love the new texture so I can't wait to be fully texlaxed. The hard part is cutting it all off right now and lose my ability to bun my hair if I want to. I'll try to hold on to the length at least for one more month before I cut it.



Ah, okay.  As long as you are happy.  Enjoy your little curly fro, if you decide to bc.  You'll be back to in buning a year or so.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> I dced Last night I could not wait. Sigh I need a different protective style.


 
I know what you mean sevetlana, I change up my protective hair styles an aweful lot...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Ah, okay. As long as you are happy. Enjoy your little curly fro, if you decide to bc. *You'll be back to in buning a year or so*.


 
Okay, one year is not so bad. I can keep my hair braided up during that time if I do decide to do a big chop.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm doing a tea rinse consisting of Fenugreek, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Nettle. I didn't rinse this out. I just wrung out my hair & slathered it Aussie Moist, Silicone Mix, & ORS. After I rinse & air dry. I will seal with Bhringraj and Vatika oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dcing with a mix of Sitrinillah & ayurvedic powders.  1 hour with heat and 1 hour without heat.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Shampoo For Fine/Thin Hair

Dc'd for an hour with heat with Paul Mitchell Super Charged


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 29, 2009)

Not around alot lately but still DCing every other day, mostly with AO HRS and HE conditioners (I love them! Who'd have thought I'd go back to a non organic, not all natural condish and love it, lol!). These do wonderful things to my hair anyway, so that's all that matters right now!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza's ulitmate treatment co and strength power booster for 30 min. I plan on shampooing and doing a quick rinse out/cw once in the shower.


^^^tiffers

do you plan on starting the water challenge back up for the summer season?
tia,
tishee


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioning now with Lanza's ulitmate treatment co and strength power booster for 30 min. I plan on shampooing and doing a quick rinse out/cw once in the shower.
> ^^^tiffers
> do you plan on starting the water challenge back up for the summer season?
> tia,
> tishee


Oooh, you have to update on how you like that Lanza!

Girl, I forgot allll about that water challenge! I think everyone failed and dropped out! 

I'll probably start one back up again


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get one of those heat caps that you put in the microwave?  Do any of you use one? I think I'll be able to DC longer without that dang dryer heat blazing down on me.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm DCing today with co washing with my V05 Moisture Milk sealed with my extra virgin olive oil for 3 hours with plastic cap. 

I DC now every Wednesday my cowash day now,and of course every saturday on my hair day.​


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2009)

my hair feels amazing right now. heres what i did. this morning i sprayed my hair with my water and leave in mist and then sppread on the sitrinilla mask, over the mask i applied some coconut oil. i left that on with a plastic cap for 35 minutes with no heat and then co washed with trader joes nourish spa. i left literally a pea size amount in as a leave in. on wet hair i applied curls quench moisturizer and karens body beautiful hair milk. then i pat it with a t shirt and applied a little vatika frosting. my hair is so freaking soft right now. i felt my hair soft before but never like this. im not sure if its the sitrinilla or the vatika frosting. since i've been natural its the first time i've sealed in my moisture with an oil except at night so i think its the frosting.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of those heat caps that you put in the microwave? Do any of you use one? I think I'll be able to DC longer without that dang dryer heat blazing down on me.


 you can get one from afro kinks or curl mart.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 30, 2009)

*On Saturday I did a henna gloss and dc with Generic Humectress and SE R&R Hair Mask.*

*Tonight I dc with ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise.*

*I really love the henna glosses, the color I get is nice and it is so neater than regular henna. I will keep the henna gloss.*


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, you have to update on how you like that Lanza!
> 
> Girl, I forgot allll about that water challenge! I think everyone failed and dropped out!
> 
> I'll probably start one back up again




will do sweetie!

dcw with my DT/WR combo for 30 min. today.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 30, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of those heat caps that you put in the microwave? Do any of you use one? I think I'll be able to DC longer without that dang dryer heat blazing down on me.


 
First that is great progress in your siggy .  Anyways I got one of these for Christmas and tore it up real quick.  The packs didn't stay hot long enough for me so I kept reheating and they ended up busting in my micro.....  So I got a Mastex heat cap from the product exchange forum (I know you can get them from Amazon) and I love it.  It gets hot and stays hot.  Sometimes it doesn't feel hot enough but when I take it off and put my hand in to test its still good & hot.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm doing a steamer DC right now with Kera Care Humecto


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Dcing right now Motions CPR & Aussie Moist


----------



## Eisani (May 1, 2009)

Overnight DC w/SitriNillah, AO GPB and Island Naturals.


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2009)

dc now with Lanza healing strength conditioner, neutral protein filler, and strength power booster.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

Dcing with coconut milk,lime, and evoo.  Not sure how long but 1 hr with heat and the rest without heat.


----------



## kinkylyfe (May 1, 2009)

This weekC'd w/ J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner- left on over night w/shower cap and rinsed in the morning. My hair is currenlty cornrowed but I still want to DC weekly.  I'm looking for a GREAT damage repair type of conditioner. Any suggestions?


----------



## chebaby (May 1, 2009)

deep conditioned today on dry hair with AO HSR. i used heat for 15 minutes.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 1, 2009)

I DC'd today with Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner for 45 min with a heat cap. Going to try out my first rollerset!

precious31301


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2009)

_*Will Overnight with Wen Fig/Vatika Oil
Wash out in a.m.
Do Henna Gloss
and DC follow up with SitriNillah/YestoCarrots Mask/Joico Hydrator mix*_


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2009)

I did q quick co wash and DC with heat using my Kerastase Maquintense.  Even thouh I dissed it recently it's actually not that bad and my hair felt good afterwards but I probably won't repurchase.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 2, 2009)

DCing later with AO HSR with honey and some oil added.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 2, 2009)

DC'd Thursday with Kera Care Humecto.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 2, 2009)

DC'd last night with Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Mango mixed with ORS Replenishing, left on under a plastic cap and covered with a towel for 4 hours.  Just could NOT bring myself to sit under a hot *** dryer.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 2, 2009)

DC'd Wednesday with a mixture of AOHSR and AOGPB with about a teaspoon of my coconut cream mix, then I DC'd Friday with AOHSR mixed with about a tablespoon of my coconut cream mix both for 30 minutes.


----------



## Ozma (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday was a protein day: ORS Hair Mayonnaise with egg for one hour


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2009)

Relaxed w/Vitale Life & Body

Neutralized and Porositated ( exiticmommie's word  ) twice

Sitting under the dryer with AO HSR. I'll be under for an hour. Can't wait to see how it turns out, I've been wanting to try this conditioner for forever! 

Afterwards I'll rollerset with Beauty w/o Cruelty Leave In and Silicon Mix Serum


----------



## Ganjababy (May 2, 2009)

DC Overnight with Aveda DR treatment mixed with castor oil. Hair felt strong yet soft afterwards with a lot of slip


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

My natural hair is cornrowed so I simply spray it daily with my ayurveda powder and oil mixture with infusium 23 and braid spray to keep it all moist and strengthened all at the same time. My hair can't take a whole lot of manipulation right now due to my lengthy stretch but I will be in to check up on you ladies everyday.


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 2, 2009)

Deep condition with Mixed chicks and followed it with Motions CPR.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2009)

6 wks later and Im back....
I DC with a mix of 1/3 of Pantene R&N Defense Mask, Kera Care, and 3 tbsp of Raw Shea Butter


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 2, 2009)

*I will be d/c-ing in a few minutes. I have my ayurvedic powders in now. *


----------



## Tarae (May 2, 2009)

I haven't checked in in a while (I haven't been too good to my hair either).
I just DC'd with Kenra MC, Banana Brulee, and Giovanni Smooth As Silk.  I needed moisture badly.  When I take my rollers out, I'll see if that mix worked but so far so good.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 2, 2009)

I'm still around, though I've been really busy lately. I DC'd yesterday with Lustrasilk and I am 4 weeks post today.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 2, 2009)

*I'mmmm back!! I use a mix combination of Queen Helene Cholesterol, Generic Humectress, and Aura Hot oil.*


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 3, 2009)

I am in braids still but I have been DCing at least once a week.  I took out 2 rows in the back and I am loving my new growth.  In another post I put that I was 7.5 months post but I am actually 8.5 WOW how the time flies.  With DCing using my steamer I am actually thinking about going natural.  My hubby is being deployed and we thought it was 6 mos but it will be actually 8 mos and he has asked that I dont relax until he gets back cause he wants to see me natural first.  I think if I can hold out until then (20mos total) I may as well go natural for good.  Still up in the air and I am rambling so I am going to go now.  Just checking in and everything is all good.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 3, 2009)

I dc'ed this morning with ORS Replenishing conditioner for 20 mins under my pibbs .


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 3, 2009)

Today I'm trying Profectiv Deep Strenthening Growth Conditioner for the first time, as a protein dc.  I applied it on damp hair, and will use the heating cap for 20 min.  The first thing that I noticed while applying it is that I didn't like the feel of it going on.  We'll see how it goes.  I'm going to dc with AOHSR after rinsing out the Profectiv.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, one year is not so bad. I can keep my hair braided up during that time if I do decide to do a big chop.



Not bad at all.  Let us know if you decide to do the bc, and you know we want a pic. 



kinkylyfe said:


> This weekC'd w/ J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner- left on over night w/shower cap and rinsed in the morning. My hair is currenlty cornrowed but I still want to DC weekly.  *I'm looking for a GREAT damage repair type of conditioner.* Any suggestions?



I like Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor.



SouthernStunner said:


> I am in braids still but I have been DCing at least once a week.  I took out 2 rows in the back and I am loving my new growth.  In another post I put that I was 7.5 months post but I am actually 8.5 WOW how the time flies.  With DCing using my steamer I am actually thinking about going natural.  My hubby is being deployed and we thought it was 6 mos but it will be actually 8 mos and he has asked that I dont relax until he gets back cause he wants to see me natural first.  I think if I can hold out until then (20mos total) I may as well go natural for good.  Still up in the air and I am rambling so I am going to go now.  Just checking in and everything is all good.



You should have a very nice fro by then.  I hope you like it.  I'll keep  your hubby in my prayers for a safe return home.


----------



## sonce (May 3, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Did some light deep conditioning with Kenra MC mixed with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

sonce said:


> I'm in!


 

A warm welcome sonce. I will add you in now.


----------



## naturalness (May 3, 2009)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 5 min.  I followed up with Pantenes Nourishing Mask.  I left that on for 1 hour with heat.  I am getting good results with length retention from deep conditioning.  Thanks Aggie!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

naturalness said:


> Yesterday I deep conditioned with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 5 min. I followed up with Pantenes Nourishing Mask. I left that on for 1 hour with heat.* I am getting good results with length retention from deep conditioning. Thanks Aggie!!*!!


 
You're welcomed naturalness.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

Did I tell ya'll?  I got a steamer, I got a steamer, I got a steamer!!!!  It should be here next weekend.  I can't wait because I know it will enhance my dc experience.  I have changed my routine a little because of the seasons and my schedule is about to get crazy busy.  I will dc with heat 1x/wk, dc with steam 1x wk, and will attempt to squeeze in a 3rd dc at least 1-2x/month.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did I tell ya'll? I got a steamer, I got a steamer, I got a steamer!!!!  It should be here next weekend. I can't wait because I know it will enhance my dc experience. I have changed my routine a little because of the seasons and my schedule is about to get crazy busy. I will dc with heat 1x/wk, dc with steam 1x wk, and will attempt to squeeze in a 3rd dc at least 1-2x/month.


 


Congrats!!! I know you are excited. I want one myself, be sure to come back & post your results. Where did you order it from?


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2009)

Dcing with Aussie Moist, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, & Bhringraj.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Congrats!!! I know you are excited. I want one myself, be sure to come back & post your results. Where did you order it from?


 
Here is the link:
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=5903a787d12248639a7d9716e3831a23

I ordered it Friday and it shipped on Friday.  They said it should be here by this Friday or the following Monday.  I will definitely report back.


----------



## tiffers (May 4, 2009)

Sprayed my hair with water, to make it a little damp

Applied Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion for Fine Dry Hair

Will dc for an hour under the dryer


----------



## tiffers (May 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did I tell ya'll?  I got a steamer, I got a steamer, I got a steamer!!!!  It should be here next weekend.  I can't wait because I know it will enhance my dc experience.  I have changed my routine a little because of the seasons and my schedule is about to get crazy busy.  I will dc with heat 1x/wk, dc with steam 1x wk, and will attempt to squeeze in a 3rd dc at least 1-2x/month.


So cool! Congrats! I know you can't WAIT!

Be sure to update and let us know how you like it, I plan on getting one hopefully this week


----------



## bluwatersoul (May 4, 2009)

*I haven't posted in a long time but I have been DC'ing about twice a week and co washing almost daily. Lately I have been doing a version of what our previous FOTM did...rinsing my hair with a tea of Amla, Shikakai and Brahmi powders...I towel dry it and dc with Sitrinillah for at least an hour...I wash it with some 24/7 and then use bhingraj or shikakai as a leave in. I am getting alot of new growth again, similar to when I first started using megatek. I have to be careful about tying down my braids as my hair dries or I will look like I have an afro with braids sticking out. Anice, soft curly afro, but an afro nonetheless....*


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

Deep conditioned last night for 2 hrs. with Lanza ultimate treatment dc and strength/moisture power boosters.


----------



## chebaby (May 4, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with curl junkies hibiscus and banana deep fix and then when i woke up the next morning i slap on some elasta qp dpr 11 conditioner and left that on the rest of the day lol.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

Dc'd with JASON Biotin, mixed with ayurvedic herbs, and wheat protein.  1 hr with heat and 1 hr without heat.


----------



## Eisani (May 5, 2009)

DC'd overnight w/Hairveda Moist 24/7 mixed w/Amla Gold.


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2009)

dcw with lanza healing moisture and healing strength co.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 5, 2009)

Dcing with Motions CPR, Nixon, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami, Bhringraj,Amla,& Nettle. Will airdry & seal with Bhringraj & Vatika oil.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 5, 2009)

Yall know I DC every week on co washing every wednesday and saturdays on hair day.


​


----------



## lennet93 (May 6, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I kind of fell off the wagon with my deep conditioning. Well not so much, just a little.  I was only DC'ing about once a week which is better than not at all, right? lol. But I will be deep conditioning today and will get back on track.


----------



## chebaby (May 6, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with curls asian tea conditioner and the co washed this morning with hello hydration.


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2009)

I'm baggy/prepoo/hot oil treating with Dabur Amla Gold and Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration in my hair.  I'm keeping it in over night (under a plastic cap).  
Nighty night!


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

Dc'ing right now with Avalon Organics Awapuhi & Mango Moisturizing Conditioner

Afterwards, I'll just bun it up and go to bed


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm baggy/prepoo/hot oil treating with Dabur Amla Gold and Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration in my hair. I'm keeping it in over night (under a plastic cap).
> Nighty night!


 
Seriously LaidBak, your hair is looking soooo good in your siggy. So shiny too. Keep it up honey.


----------



## morehairplease (May 7, 2009)

Deep conditioning now for an 1 with Lanza healing moisture conditioner & healing strength conditioner w/protein boosters and will use a quick rinse out conditioner when I am done.


----------



## LaidBak (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Here is the link:
> http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/index.php?cPath=43&osCsid=5903a787d12248639a7d9716e3831a23
> 
> I ordered it Friday and it shipped on Friday.  They said it should be here by this Friday or the following Monday.  I will definitely report back.



Shay72 I am so curious about steamers.  I'll be checking back frequently to hear about your experiences.



Aggie said:


> Seriously LaidBak, your hair is looking soooo good in your siggy. So shiny too. Keep it up honey.



Aww, thanks!!  I am trying to live up to the high LHCF standards.  

I am DCing now:
- Silicon mix and EVOO for 20 minutes under a cap
- Joico Intense Hydrator 5 mins, no cap, 5 mins


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 7, 2009)

DC'ing right now with SE Mega Silk Moisturizer (1st time using this product) I love my KC Humecto but I needed a change.....we'll see how I like this new DC.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

Okay ladies, I had to remove more names of persons that have not posted in 4 or more weeks to make room for new challengers again. Please post your results at least once every 2 weeks to maintain your position in the challenge, sorry for the inconvenience and TIA.

Aggie


----------



## chocolateD (May 7, 2009)

I am deep conditioning with a combination of Lekair Cholesterol, Nexxus Humectress, raw shea butter and EVOO. I will leave on until this evening.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (May 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I had to remove more names of persons that have not posted in 4 or more weeks to make room for new challengers again. Please post your results at least once every 2 weeks to maintain your position in the challenge, sorry for the inconvenience and TIA.
> 
> Aggie


 
Thats cool Aggie. I seem to always forget to post in here. But alas, I am still DCing weekly and I am still in the challenge!


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine Hair

Conditioned for 10 mins using Tigi Dumb Blonde

Under the Dryer now with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. I'll be under for 50 mins


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2009)

Dced with AM, TJ Nourish Spa, Bhrami,Horsetail,& Nettle.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

The steamer has arrived.  It's at my parents.  I had it shipped there because I would have had to hurt somebody if it went missing.  I do not trust FedEx.  So I will use it for the first time on Monday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

I am DCing overnight with Kenra MC mixed with AO HSR.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Aww, thanks!! I am trying to live up to the high LHCF standards.
> 
> I am DCing now:
> - Silicon mix and EVOO for 20 minutes under a cap
> - Joico Intense Hydrator 5 mins, no cap, 5 mins


 
You're welcomed LB.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 8, 2009)

I Dc'd last night with lustrasilk shea butter. I am 5 week post and plan to relax on June 6th. I've been wearing a bun religiously!


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2009)

Hmm, I don't feel like washing out my DC so I think I'll just keep it in.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Hmm, I don't feel like washing out my DC so I think I'll just keep it in*.


 

_*I heard dat!*_

_*Get your hair chill on...*_

_*Looking forward to my overnight dc w/oils....been a long week..*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking at my steamer right now.  I will steam later when I dc so I will check back in.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I heard dat!*_
> 
> _*Get your hair chill on...*_
> 
> _*Looking forward to my overnight dc w/oils....been a long week..*_


 
It's interesting that you used the expression "hair chill" because this morning I put my essential oils infused OCT on my scalp and I got the sweetest cool tingling sensation on my scalp that lasted a whole hour or 2.


----------



## chebaby (May 8, 2009)

deep conditioned earlier today with heat with jane carter deep conditioner. then co washed with hello hydration.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm looking at my steamer right now. I will steam later when I dc so I will check back in.


 

_*have to remember not to be a hater...wondering if steamer was looking back at Shay...._


----------



## sevetlana (May 8, 2009)

I dced on Monday. I have not changed my conditioner, I am finishing my second jar of vitale hair mayonnaise, I embellish it of course with oils and a dash of protein. My hair seems to like it so I will keep doing that till my hair tells me to stop


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*have to remember not to be a hater...wondering if steamer was looking back at Shay...._


   I hope not!


----------



## sevetlana (May 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I know what you mean sevetlana, I change up my protective hair styles an aweful lot...



I was thinking of braids... But I am hesitant. I need to find some creative updos but my hair is to short I think. I don't want to manipulate it too much. But my hair is doing great!! thanks to this challenge. So I will just be patient.


----------



## Eisani (May 9, 2009)

DC'd 1 hour w/Capilo avocado & carrot mixed with Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment and EVCO.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 9, 2009)

DCing now with Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor using a heat cap. I will be under for 30 minutes


----------



## Jaxhair (May 9, 2009)

dced overnight after henna with a mix of ao hrs, ao rosa mosqueta and a green people condish i'm trying to finish off. mixed some coconut milk in there too. still in bed with laptop - need to get up and rinse, lol.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 9, 2009)

DC'd twice this week (Monday and Wednesday) using AOHSR for 30 minutes with heat.  Next week I'm going to be starting a somewhat new DC'ing routine using Ayurvedic powders, so I'll keep you ladies posted .


----------



## kinkycotton (May 9, 2009)

I hope it's not too late to join. The conditioners I have are:

Aussi Moist
Pantene R&N 
Elucence (trying to save this since it's hard to get)
jason biotin ( not much either since i think it has protein)
freeman sea kelp (veg. protein )

These brands haven't given me that "wow" feeling even when honey or oil is added. After researching that a moisturizing conditioner will say "leave in hair longer than 5 mins" i went out and bought "dove moisturizing conditioner". Then I'll just mix in my left over "Caramel Treatment" with it.  My main goal is to add in more natural organic ingredients with my conditoner.


----------



## krikit96 (May 9, 2009)

I've not checked in in AGES, maybe about 4 weeks... but I just got some mega tek, so I guess I'll be DCing today after I use it. I'm gonna be using my staple... Olive Oil Replenishing Pak... GAWD I luuuuv that stuff!


----------



## lp318lp (May 9, 2009)

*UPDATE TIME* 
[so that I won't hijack the thread, here's my 2nd quarter posting]*:*


My DC Schedule so far:

21) April 5th - Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner ~ *6 hours, playa!! *
22) April 10th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *5 mins.*
23) April 14th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor - Running late today ~ *3 mins.*
24) April 23rd - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *3 mins*
25) April 25th - Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment w/heat ~ *20 mins* / Aphogee Balance Moisturizer ~ *3 mins.* / Hairveda Moist 24/7 ~ *2  hours*
26) May 8th - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor ~ *3 mins  
*


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

tashima said:


> I hope it's not too late to join. The conditioners I have are:
> 
> Aussi Moist
> Pantene R&N
> ...


Welcome tashima, I'll add you in now.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

mysoon2behair said:


> DCing now with Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor using a heat cap. I will be under for 30 minutes


 
Would you like to join the challenge officially? If so, I'll add your name to the front page as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

My update: I am currently DCing my flat rowed hair with kenra MC mixed with AO HSR and WEN tea tree conditioners all day today. My scalp is tingling mighty good too from the tea trea conditioner and I love it.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 9, 2009)

Time to make a trip to sally's....DC'ing right now with last little bit of Humecto, mixed with Silk Elements and 100% aloe vera juice.....


----------



## MonaLisa (May 9, 2009)

_*Did overnight with WEN Fig/bootleg oil mix; 
applied sitrinillah/yes to carrots mask/joico reconstructor/joico hydrator on top in a.m.

still marinating as I do chores...*_


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 10, 2009)

I washed my hair with Kera Kare.

DC with ORS Rep. Pak.


----------



## tgrowe (May 10, 2009)

DC with SE Mega Cholesterol mixed with Infusium 23 Moisturologie (trying to use up some condishes) with heat for about 25 minutes. I am currently 6 weeks post and trying to stretch like I did before- 16 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2009)

I couldn't wait to wash today and feel my curlies again.  Chelated with ORS Olive Oil Poo, then did a homemade protein treatment since i had straightened my hair last week.  Then DCd with AOSHR mixed with EOs, Jojoba oil, EVOO, Vitamin E oil, MSM powder, and teat tree oil.  I sat under the hair dryer for 2hrs then 1.5hrs without.  Put some KCKT, coconut oil, and moisture mix.  My hair felt so soft and strong and i couldn't stop touching it so I put it up.  Can't wait to DC again on Tues.  I and my hair <3 this challenge.


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza ultimate treatment deep conditioner, strength/moisture power boosters, and porosity control.


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Clarified with Aloe Rid

Conditioned for 10 mins wih Aubrey Organics GPB 

Deep conditioning under the dryer now with Aubrey Organics White Camellia. I'll be under for an hour then I'll do a 5 min condition with Porosity Control and rollerset


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioning now with Lanza ultimate treatment deep conditioner, strength/moisture power boosters, and porosity control.


Tishee, how do you like the Lanza treatment/power boosters? I was seriously eyeing them last night


----------



## Bosslady1 (May 11, 2009)

Doing a deep condition tonight with Honey, Olive Oil, & Master Cut C-Pak. <----one more use and it is done! *finally*


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2009)

Bosslady1 said:


> Doing a deep condition tonight with Honey, Olive Oil, & Master Cut C-Pak. <----one more use and it is done! *finally*


How do you like the Master Cuts C-Pak Treatment? I've been wanting to try it for years, but we don't have a Master Cuts here


----------



## LushLox (May 11, 2009)

Did a DC last night with my Origins Rich Rewards condish, hair had mucho volume!


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2009)

deep conditioned this weekend overnight with a mix of kbb ll hair mask and kbb deep conditioner. my hair felt great when i rinsed.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 11, 2009)

deep conditioned with Salerm Wheat germ and Pantene Masque..


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 11, 2009)

I want to try a new conditioner so i am going to read through this and see what you ladies are using.....


----------



## myronnie (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna do a deep condition today with a mixture of conditioners, avocado butter, avocado oil, coconut oil, castor oil, honey, and rhassoul clay


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 13, 2009)

quick question ladies.....as I'm sure you've seen in some of my posts I'm a HUGE fan of Humecto...well I'm also a pj..shhhh don't tell.....I picked up a bottle of KeraCare Dry and Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Conditioner but haven't used it yet.   

The stylist that was helping in the salon where I made my purchase swears by it and the Mizani Moisturizing Conditioner as great DC's but when I asked her out of the two which she loves the best she said the KeraCare D&IS MC......

Have any of you tried to DC with it?


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2009)

Joico Kpak reconstructor followed by KPak Intense hydrator left my hair hard and tangly.    I am over proteinated again!!!   
In an attempt to recover I hit my hair with some Porosity Control, and then a modified Kiya Fizzle.  I use Motions After Shampoo Moisture plus condish mixed with a generous helping of table salt.  That knocked my tangles right out.  My hair was still hard though. *sigh* My next _ten_ DCs will me moisture only.  The sad thing is my hair was getting mushy.  I know I needed the protein.  I guess I just have to find a gentler way to deliver it.  

Suggestions?


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

i would normally deep condition tonight but im not feeling too well and would hate to sleep with wet hair. so im just going to do a hair treat with vatika frosting and if i wake up early enough before work i will do a deep conditioning with heat with jane carter's deep conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Joico Kpak reconstructor followed by KPak Intense hydrator left my hair hard and tangly.    I am over proteinated again!!!
> In an attempt to recover I hit my hair with some Porosity Control, and then a modified Kiya Fizzle.  I use Motions After Shampoo Moisture plus condish mixed with a generous helping of table salt.  That knocked my tangles right out.  My hair was still hard though. *sigh* My next _ten_ DCs will me moisture only.  The sad thing is my hair was getting mushy.  I know I needed the protein.  I guess I just have to find a gentler way to deliver it.
> Suggestions?


Aubrey Organics GPB! 

It balances your hairs protein/moisture. My hair normally DESPISES protein, so I was very hesitant to try this. Let me tell you, it immediately melted into my hair and gave me SLIP! Nooooo other protein condish has EVER given me slip!!! I left it on for 10 minutes before dc'ing. Heaven. My hair was so soft and moisturized, I didn't even wanna dc!

It's definitely my new love


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 14, 2009)

I dc'd overnight (baggie) yesterday with MT on my scalp, Biolage conditioning balm on my hair. This morning I washed with ABBA nourishing shampoo and did a 10 minute moisture DC with with ABBA Moisture Scentsations conditioner. It has peppermint and eucalyptus in it so it tingles your scalp. Oh, I mixed it with a dab of Elucence MBC, detangling was a breeze!

I did my wash n' go, pulled back into a pony and sealed with  jojoba oil. My hair was super soft. I just actually took down my pony and it still soft (not mushy) I did not have any shrinkage today! Yeah!


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> quick question ladies.....as I'm sure you've seen in some of my posts I'm a HUGE fan of Humecto...well I'm also a pj..shhhh don't tell.....I picked up a bottle of KeraCare Dry and Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Conditioner but haven't used it yet.
> 
> The stylist that was helping in the salon where I made my purchase swears by it and the Mizani Moisturizing Conditioner as great DC's but when I asked her out of the two which she loves the best she said the KeraCare D&IS MC......
> 
> Have any of you tried to DC with it?


 
I have only tried the Mizani Moisturefuse and I really love it over the Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2009)

I DC with a mix of 1/3 of Pantene R&N Defense Mask, Kera Care, and 3 tbsp of Raw Shea Butter


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 14, 2009)

I've been keeping up with my dc'ing. Just got out from under the dryer with AO HSR. I am so frustrated with keeping my protein/moisture balance . I know it's partially my fault b/c I keep switching up my reggie and switching products too often. I just don't know what my hair wants!!! *sigh* At least it's growing...


----------



## naturalness (May 14, 2009)

This morning I deepcondtioned with Motions CPR, I followed up with HE hello hydration


----------



## kinkylyfe (May 14, 2009)

DC'd on Monday 05/11/09 after taking out my cornrows! I used J/A/S/O/N / Vit AEC conditioner, sat under heating cap 20mins. Once again, I'm experiencing a lot of shedding. Even when I don't have braids, my hair sheds like CRAZY!


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 14, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I think this is the first time this year i have dc'ed my hair (twice i've had it done by a stylist), i feel really ashamed. It's amazing how much build up and gunk i could feel when my hair was only saturated by the water from the shower. Long story short i'll be the hooded dryer for 15 minutes with this *Uans Intensive Reconstructor*. This stuff IS really, really amazing! My hair was soooo tangled after i got out the shower i just took a rattail comb and divided my hair into sections to apply this, product. Let me tell you! I didn't even use a comb to detangle my hair and when i got done applying the product throughout my hair it looked as if i did! But the strange thing is i don't see any cones in the ingredients listed. i hope my tangles just melt away when i get ready to rinse. After this i'll proceed to rollerset using the anchor method. It feels so good to get back in the swing of things.


 
can you pretty please list the ingredients for the bolded. pleeeease!


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Aubrey Organics GPB!
> 
> It balances your hairs protein/moisture. My hair normally DESPISES protein, so I was very hesitant to try this. Let me tell you, it immediately melted into my hair and gave me SLIP! Nooooo other protein condish has EVER given me slip!!! I left it on for 10 minutes before dc'ing. Heaven. My hair was so soft and moisturized, I didn't even wanna dc!
> 
> It's definitely my new love



  Yay!!  I have an excuse to go to the BSS today after work!!  Thanks Tiffers.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

kinkylyfe said:


> DC'd on Monday 05/11/09 after taking out my cornrows! I used J/A/S/O/N / Vit AEC conditioner, sat under heating cap 20mins. Once again, I'm experiencing a lot of shedding. Even when I don't have braids, my hair sheds like CRAZY!


 
Maybe it's time to try some garlic treatments - see the recipe in my fotki.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Joico Kpak reconstructor followed by KPak Intense hydrator left my hair hard and tangly.  I am over proteinated again!!!
> In an attempt to recover I hit my hair with some Porosity Control, and then a modified Kiya Fizzle. I use Motions After Shampoo Moisture plus condish mixed with a generous helping of table salt. That knocked my tangles right out. My hair was still hard though. *sigh* My next _ten_ DCs will me moisture only. The sad thing is my hair was getting mushy. I know I needed the protein. I guess I just have to find a gentler way to deliver it.
> 
> Suggestions?


 
I agree with tiffers about the AO GPB conditioner. It really is awesome but as far as your next 10 DCs being moisture only, I probably wouldn't do that but I would baggy my hair for a few nights with some water-based moisturizer sealed with an oil for a few nights until the moisture level normalizes. OR you could try DCing overnight once with AO HSR conditioner. That usually helps me tremendously without going from one extreme to another too often, ya kow?


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I agree with tiffers about the AO GPB conditioner. It really is awesome but as far as your next 10 DCs being moisture only, I probably wouldn't do that but I would baggy my hair for a few nights with some water-based moisturizer sealed with an oil for a few nights until the moisture level normalizes. OR you could try DCing overnight once with AO HSR conditioner. That usually helps me tremendously without going from one extreme to another too often, ya kow?



Aww hun I was just kidding about the ten part.  LoL!   Last time it took me about 5 to get back to normal.  But I was experimenting with different conditioners, and I didn't realize some of them were mild protein.  If for some reason I cannot find the AO GPB I'll use the Banana Brulee that just arrived in the mail.  If all else fails I'll go back to SitriNillah, which is how I got over moisturized in the first place.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have only tried the *Mizani Moisturefuse and I really **love it over the Keracare Humecto*.


 
Really!!!  Ok well, I will buy this over the weekend to put in the stash to try out...thanks aggie.

Under bonnet dryer now DC'ing w/ Kera Care Dry/Itchy Scalp conditioner


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine Hair

Conditioned for 10 mins with Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor

Under the dryer now with Lanza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Mask. I'll be under for an hour and the condition for 5 mins with Porosity Control


----------



## flowinlocks (May 14, 2009)

Today I oil with Navratna oil, washed with the Swastik Shikakai bar for the first time. I have to admit I was terrified of having a hard matted mess. To my surprise my hair came out soft strong and a bit coated, I'm dcing now with AM, TJ Nourish spa, Suave Humectant for slip, Nettle, Amla, Bhrami, & Bhringraj.


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2009)

well i wasnt planning on it but i do need to deep condition this week. and since i shampoo'd this morning, granted with a shampoo bar, im going to deep condition overnight tonight with a mix of kbb deep conditioner and jane carter deep conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2009)

I dc'd on Monday with Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructor. I used a plastic cap without heat for an hour and got under the steamer for an hour w/o the cap.  I mixed the reconstructor with ayurvedic powders.  I like that it is thick but I used about half the jar for one applicaton. 

I dc'd overnight with a mix of Patene R&N, Alter Ego Garlic, aloe vera,and ayurvedic powders.  One hour with plastic cap and heat and one hour with plastic cap and no heat.


----------



## eocceas (May 15, 2009)

Hello Ladies...new to LHCF and I am so anxious to see my end results but I know that patience is a virtue, so just looking forward to the journey. Thnx in advance for all the inspiration and much needed encouragement. I see soooo many suprrr delicious hair it's not even funny. Soooo excited...let the fellow hairship begin.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 15, 2009)

_*Overnight with WEN, follow up tmrw with dc of SitriNillah/YTC Mask/Joico Kpak mix.
Same ole..*_


----------



## naturalness (May 16, 2009)

Tonight I deep conditioned with TIGI beadhead-Dumb Blonde.  I used it with heat for 30 minutes.  I love it so much!!!  I followed up with Pantenes Natures Fusion-very good.  I am really loving Pantene products right now.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Hello Ladies...new to LHCF and I am so anxious to see my end results but I know that patience is a virtue, so just looking forward to the journey. Thnx in advance for all the inspiration and much needed encouragement. I see soooo many suprrr delicious hair it's not even funny. Soooo excited...let the fellow hairship begin.


 

Welcome again eocceas.


----------



## eocceas (May 16, 2009)

Hi again, I am a newbie to the site but I have been caring for my hair now for 2 mos. now.  Whereas before that I had not even touched my hair, until I went back to the salon...maybe 1 or 2 wks, crazy now knowing what I know. But quite honestly, it was this site that inspired me to pick up my very first shampoo. So I along with my hair are thankful to all the woman on here who are so gracious enough take the time to share. So here is my first routine post yay...

I dc 3x a week with every wash/cowash 
massage nightly with Bringaraj oil 
pre-poo b4 everywash with oils 
co wash w/Suave mixed with 1 egg, EVOO or coconut oil, Brahmi and Amla powder
dc w/Lekair Cholestorol
leave-in Giovanni mix w/Bringaraj and fenugreek
moisurize then seal and baggy. 

BTW I have incorporated Ayurvedic powders and oils for 3wks and have seen an instant hange in my hair...I love it. more volume, strentgh, manageability and shine.
I will actually be doing my first Henna tomorrow with Karishma...wish me luck. Will def post results.


----------



## trinigal27 (May 16, 2009)

*Just checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioner, doing 3x a week.  It has been 20 weeks since my last relaxer so am in the process of testing new hair products to find the right on for my hair. My roots are so thick now, thinking of putting in so braids next month to give my poor hands a rest.*


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 16, 2009)

I pre-poo with ORS Hair Mayo.
Wash with Apoghee Damaged Hair
DC with ORS- Rep.Pak.

Braid out style for church tommorrow.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

_*I have literally traveled all up through NYC today with this conditioner on my head....I know the body heat must've given me a bootleg steam treatment...

fittin to finally rinse out and try out this KBB Hair Milk for my air dry.*_
_
*it was a good day*_


----------



## *Muffin* (May 16, 2009)

Did an Ayurvedic hair treatment on Monday and on Wednesday DC'd with AOHSR mixed with a bit of honey.


----------



## myronnie (May 16, 2009)

The henna went really well! My hair is so soft  And the indigo really took this time! I concentrated on applying it to the scalp..but the only bad thing was that I ran out of the indigo. I used 2 boxes! My guess is that I didn't use enough water to make the paste.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

myronnie said:


> The henna went really well! My hair is so soft  And the indigo really took this time! I concentrated on applying it to the scalp..but the only bad thing was that I ran out of the indigo. I used 2 boxes! My guess is that I didn't use enough water to make the paste.


 
Myronnie, your hair is wayyyy longer than mine and I use up 2 boxes of indigo for my APL length hair so I know 2 boxes are not enough for yours. Try 2.5 boxes next time and see if it will be enough then.


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine/Thin Hair

Dc'ing right now with Paul Brown Hapuna Thermal Ash Masque. I'll be under the dryer for an hour

This is my first time using this masque, so hopefully I'll like the results after rinsing. IDK about it right now, though. It feels like clay that's a little dried out. It heated up apon massaging it into my head  and after a few seconds, my hair was no longer wet. It's like the masque sucked in all of the water! My hair feels all stiff, like I slapped a bunch of mud on it and let it airdry. It's just dry and stiff erplexed

But I haven't rinsed it out yet, so we shall see....


----------



## LaidBak (May 17, 2009)

Pre poo'd overnight, under a cap, with BT on my scalp, Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration and Dabur Amla Gold on my hair.  
I am going to experiment with neutral protein filler in my DC today.

ETA:   The protein filler (1 oz) mixed quite nicely with my Kenra (a good sized dollop, 3 oz?).   I sat with a cap on and got my heat from one of those microwaveable body wraps, which I wrapped around my head.  I sat this way for 30 mins.  My hair combed out without me losing a single hair.  It seemed strong _and_ soft.  I skipped my usual Porosity Control finish because protein filler claims to equalize porosity already.  My hair felt great so there was no need for the extra step.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 17, 2009)

Dc'd yesterday with lustrasilk shea butter. 6 weeks post... trying to make it to 9.


----------



## s1b000 (May 17, 2009)

Although I've been bad about posting regularly, I am doing the work.  Still DC'ing 2X per week.  My last was Thursday with Aphogee 2 min followed by the Morrocan Oil mask.  I was  originally undecided about this one, but now I know it is not my favorite for moisture.  When I finish it up, I won't buy more.  I get better results with my two staples, Davines Nounou and PhytoKarite.  Will post photos again once I figure out what is wrong with the card reader on my computer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2009)

I have not DCed for a minute
I need to get back in the game....STAT!!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Shampood with Kenra Platinum Shampoo for Fine/Thin Hair
> Dc'ing right now with Paul Brown Hapuna Thermal Ash Masque. I'll be under the dryer for an hour
> This is my first time using this masque, so hopefully I'll like the results after rinsing. IDK about it right now, though. It feels like clay that's a little dried out. It heated up apon massaging it into my head  and after a few seconds, my hair was no longer wet. It's like the masque sucked in all of the water! My hair feels all stiff, like I slapped a bunch of mud on it and let it airdry. It's just dry and stiff erplexed
> But I haven't rinsed it out yet, so we shall see....


Alright, here it is the next day. While rinsing, it took some extra effort to get all of the Masque out of my hair but once I did my hair was very soft. It also felt strong. Since there are no cones or "bad stuff" in this masque, I know that the softness came from real moisture and not an illusion. I love that it has such a high concentration of volcanic ash.

After I rollerset, I was highly disappointed because my hair felt as if it were covered in wax or something. It was weird erplexed. I wrapped it and expeced a HAM this morning. Combed the wrap down a few minutes and my hair is very soft, no more weird coated feeling


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have not DCed for a minute
> I need to get back in the game....STAT!!!!


Yes, you do!!!


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 17, 2009)

DC'd yesterday with ORS replenshing for 45 min with a heating cap


----------



## BostonMaria (May 17, 2009)

DC'd with Yes to Carrots Hair Mask for one hour


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 17, 2009)

I DC yesterday with my Motions silk protien conditioner for 3 hours, my hair loves it as always.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Pre poo'd overnight, under a cap, with BT on my scalp, Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration and Dabur Amla Gold on my hair.
> I am going to experiment with *neutral protein filler in my DC today.*
> 
> ETA: The protein filler (1 oz) mixed quite nicely with my Kenra (a good sized dollop, 3 oz?). I sat with a cap on and got my heat from one of those microwaveable body wraps, which I wrapped around my head. I sat this way for 30 mins. My hair combed out without me losing a single hair. It seemed strong _and_ soft. I skipped my usual Porosity Control finish because protein filler claims to equalize porosity already. My hair felt great so there was no need for the extra step.


 
You know I saw this in Sally's but I didn't get it in March but when I return at the end of the month, I think based on your review of it, I might just get it then. Thanks for the review LB.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Alright, here it is the next day. While rinsing, it took some extra effort to get all of the Masque out of my hair but once I did my hair was very soft. It also felt strong. Since there are no cones or "bad stuff" in this masque, I know that the softness came from real moisture and not an illusion. I love that it has such a high concentration of volcanic ash.
> 
> After I rollerset, I was highly disappointed because my hair felt as if it were covered in wax or something. It was weird erplexed. I wrapped it and expeced a HAM this morning. Combed the wrap down a few minutes and my hair is very soft, no more weird coated feeling


 
Whew girl, I was prayin' for you with this one. Thank goodness it came out great.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2009)

I am about to wash out my overnight DC of CON Ultra Nourish and AO HSR right now. I think I will be using my porosity control conditioner as well as a rinse out seeing that I henna'ed and indigo'ed my hair yesterday.


----------



## LaidBak (May 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I saw this in Sally's but I didn't get it in March but when I return at the end of the month, I think based on your review of it, I might just get it then. Thanks for the review LB.


 
No problem sweetie!  My hair is super sensitive to protein so its nice to finally have something I can use without the nasty side effects.  I am saving the other half of the bottle to use in my leave in.  I need to do some more research to see how often I can use it safely.


----------



## sevetlana (May 17, 2009)

Dced last night.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 17, 2009)

*I deep conditioned my hair this evening with a mixture of Ion reconstructor, Ion color moisturizing conditioner and generic humectress.*


----------



## eocceas (May 17, 2009)

I henna'd this evening and contimplating whether I should sleep with it or not, just being lazy I guess. After I will do a cowash w/AO Tea Trea, dc with Lekair Cholesterol, my hair soo loves this, leave-in w/Giovanni mix'd w/Bringaraj and virgin cocunut oil and moisturize with QP Mango Butter and seal w/jojoba oil. 
BTW What is a Porosity control conditioner?


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Whew girl, I was prayin' for you with this one. Thank goodness it came out great.


I was so scurred! 

I just knew my hair was gonna be a HAM sandwich  It's a good conditioner though. My hair feels great. IDK if I'd purchase again, though, because it weirded me out!


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2009)

Deep conditioned over night with my Lanza co mix & 1 whole egg.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2009)

eocceas said:


> I henna'd this evening and contimplating whether I should sleep with it or not, just being lazy I guess. After I will do a cowash w/AO Tea Trea, dc with Lekair Cholesterol, my hair soo loves this, leave-in w/Giovanni mix'd w/Bringaraj and virgin cocunut oil and moisturize with QP Mango Butter and seal w/jojoba oil.
> BTW What is a Porosity control conditioner?


 
This is a conditioner by ROUX and it is sold in most beauty supply stores. It is called Roux porosity control conditioner but it has an accomanying shampoo as well.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 18, 2009)

Ok haven't posted in a minute, surprised my name is still there. But I have been consistent with my DCing. I'm back in braids and I just washed and DC'd today and my braids feel clean.


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2009)

Will dc with wheat germ conditioner mixed with ayurvedic herbs.  One hr with heat and one hour without.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2009)

deep conditioning tonight overnight with oyin HH conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (May 18, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Ok haven't posted in a minute, surprised my name is still there. But I have been consistent with my DCing. I'm back in braids and I just washed and DC'd today and my braids feel clean.


 
I only remove names as the thread becomes too long. If it does not reject the additional new names, I leave it alone.


----------



## kinkylyfe (May 18, 2009)

I DC'd overnight on Wednesday and Friday night with Alter Ego Nourishing Conditioner. This stuff REALLY works for shedding! It is work the $$$.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 19, 2009)

I'm in braids now (whoo-hoo!), so I can leave my hair alone for a few weeks. DCed with AO HSR last week and haven't DCed again. Will aim for weekly DC whilst in braids. Will do that sometime in the next few days.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2009)

Today I'm doing a dc with TJ Nourish spa, Aussie Moist, Fenugreek/Bhringraj tea, Nettle, Horsetail, and Bhrami. I will air dry and seal with Vatika oil.


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with a mix of honey hemp conditioner and kbb deep conditioner. then i woke up and slathered on curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix over that.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 19, 2009)

Deep conditioned Sat. with Hair One Olive Oil. Awesome slip and scalp stimulation too. I will probably add more peppermint or cinnamon oil next time.

I'll be doing my herbal hair pack tonight and follow with ORS Replenishing. 7 weeks post today...trying to go another 9. Time to up those cw and dc days.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

I have my last bit of henna that I added a big gob of Loreal Mega Moisture Conditioner to on my hair right now. I will be letting my stylist give me another trim tomorrow and can't wait to see what I'll look like. I'll follow up this henna treatment with some AO HSR mixed with a little honey and hot EVOO and will  keep it in overnight, wash out in the morning and will be going to my stylist with a wig over shower cap on wet hair and all she has to do is give me a color rinse and trim and I'll be outta there.

My gray hairs are really resisting color now so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think my henna might be a little old so I'll throw it out and buy some more. I don't think it's wise to buy the amount of henna I did the last time (5lbs). I didn't go through it fast enough obviously so next time I'll just buy a kilo at at time which is about 2.2lbs. That should be enough for about a year providing I'm henna'ing my hair at least once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

chebaby said:


> deep conditioned overnight last night with a mix of honey hemp conditioner and kbb deep conditioner. then i woke up and slathered on curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix over that.


 
chebaby, I must say that you are very consistent with posting. I always see keeping us updated with what you are doing to your hair. Great job.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 20, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Yes, you do!!!


Ok ok tiffers! I did it! Happy now
I did a much needed protein treatment and an even more needed DC with AOHSR. The protein treatment was with ORS replenishing condish.

I did a rollerset afterwards and my hair is still in heaven.

I need to step up my DC game from now on. 

I have been so lazy


----------



## Eisani (May 20, 2009)

DC'd for a few hours unintentionally yesterday w/Shescentit Fortifying Mask.


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

I'm doing an "Empty Your Stash" edition DC
-A smidgen of leftover SitriNillah
-Some left over Kenra/protein filler mix
-The last little smidgen of Silicon mix left in the container
-Some of the new Banana Brulee I just got
-More (the last of the leftover) protein filler to liquefy

I've had that mix on my head for the last 30 minutes under a cap and a heat wrap.  Time to rinse.  Ciao Ladies!

ETA:  This stuff left my hair crazy, stoopid, soft.  I think protein filler might be my new best friend.


----------



## jumpingjax1906 (May 20, 2009)

Aggie, I just want to say: Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I have been searching for information about conditioners and which ones contain protein, moisture or both.  This helps so much.  Because too much of one or the other and a girl's hair growth dreams can be shattered.  

Can you share some information about shampoos as well?  TIA


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 20, 2009)

I probably should have done a search or asked you ladies before doing this but here goes.  After doing an ayurvedic tea rinse and cowashing with AM I mixed up somethings for my DC, first let me say, I never use protein...so I started thinking let me try an egg...so I mixed:
Kera Care Dry Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Conditioner
100 % aloe vera juice
jojoba oil
1 egg
Honey
DC'ing for about 45 mins....should I be afraid


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm doing an "Empty Your Stash" edition DC
> -A smidgen of leftover SitriNillah
> -Some left over Kenra/protein filler mix
> -The last little smidgen of Silicon mix left in the container
> ...


 
I saw your other posts about the protein filler but can you tell me more? Is it considered a light, medium, or hard protein?  I'm guessing you can add it to any conditioner?  Where did you get it?  TIA.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 20, 2009)

I got my Shescentit order Monday and was too excited to wash my hair yesterday.  I did an oil rinse then cowashed with AOGBP and let the Porosity Control sit in for like 5 minutes.  I then DC'd with Banana Burlee for 1 hour with heat then rinsed.  My hair was so soft and manageable.  I'm in love.  I really liked this combination of products and the end result.  I think I may have found another staple product.

Glad I put my hair up in flat twists and braids or else I'd be bald from constantly touching/manipulating my hair.


----------



## MzWill (May 20, 2009)

heeeeey ladies!  haven't posted in a while because to my surprise my subscription to lhcf had expired *shock* 
anyhoo i'm back & in full effect
been keepin up w/my dc's 
tuesdays ao gpb, aloe vera gelly, honey, & castor oil
saturdays j/a/s/o/n sea kelp, aloe vera gelly, honey, & castor oil

i typically use suave coconut condish in my dc mixture but ran out (those dang teenagers!) and boy am i missing it.  need a sale to come up quick!

til next time happy dc'ing ladies!!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> chebaby, I must say that you are very consistent with posting. I always see keeping us updated with what you are doing to your hair. Great job.


 thank you.
i am glad this thread and challenge was started. my hair stays soft and strong because of it so thank you lol.


----------



## morehairplease (May 20, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix(healing strength, moisture, and ultimate treatment), power boosters in strength and moisture, and oils. I plan on deep conditioning overnight.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 20, 2009)

DC'ed on dry hair overnight with AO Island Naturals, cowashed today with ABBA pure moisture, then used Roux PC for 5 mins. This is my second time dc'ing on dry hair and using PC and I think I like it. For the past week my hair has been feeling pretty moisturized and I think it's the combo of Roux PC and my new Aloe vera/glycerin/water mix sealed with castor oil. I'm thinking of joining the PC challenge, I'll have to use it a few more times b4 I decide though.


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I saw your other posts about the protein filler but can you tell me more? Is it considered a light, medium, or hard protein?  I'm guessing you can add it to any conditioner?  Where did you get it?  TIA.


I bought it at Sally's.  I can't say for sure, but I am assuming its light.  From what I've read it can be added to anything, or used straight.  Its kinda like using liquid SAA.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 20, 2009)

*I really hate being off my schedule but being a baseball mom is killing me. Normally I would do this on Tuesday nights. I dc-ed with am mixture of Ion Reconstructor, Generic Humectress, and Redken Heavy Cream. I don't know what it is about protein but my hair will not thrive without it.erplexed I'm greatful that my hair is acting right. One of these days I might post some pics, but don't hold your breathe. BTW: I am a full NL some folks may call it CBL.*


----------



## *Muffin* (May 20, 2009)

Did a bentonite clay/okra mucilage treatment Monday and DC'd with AOHSR today for 30 minutes with heat.  For some reason my hair was feeling very rough and dry this week and last week, and I strongly suspect it's because my ayurvedic powders have a protein affect, and the leave-in I was using contained protein.  I switched my leave-in to one that has no protein, and my hair feels better.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.

I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


----------



## flowinlocks (May 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 

Looks good Aggie!! Thick & healthy.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 
Hey, Aggie! Your hair looks like it has gotten thicker. Great job! I'm surprised you cut it though.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2009)

I haven't been posting in this thread like I should but I continue to DC 2-3times a week. I've been using ORS Replenishing Condish or Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Condish.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 
WOW! Looks so shiny and healthy .  I recently had a good trim, as well.  I'm hitting just at APL now, but I love the blunt, even look and my ends appear so much healthier, just like yours do.  Never will I neglect trims again.  I'll get a trim every 4 months when I relax.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

jumpingjax1906 said:


> Aggie, I just want to say: Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I have been searching for information about conditioners and which ones contain protein, moisture or both. This helps so much. Because too much of one or the other and a girl's hair growth dreams can be shattered.
> 
> Can you share some information about shampoos as well? TIA


 
Hi jumpingjax1906, welcome to the challenge honey. As far as shampoos go, be sure to look for words on the bottle that says strengthens, fortifies, rebuilds, restructurizes, and look for proteins in the ingredients list but bare in mind most or all them have some kind of protein in them. 

Some proteins are moisturizing like hydrolyzed wheat protein, hydrolyzed collagen, silk amino acids, etc. If you see keratins, vegetable or animal proteins, these are stronger and would be considered protein shampoos, especially if the protein is high up in the ingredients list. This is only a little help though. I would recommend reading up on Sistaslick's hair articles on www.associatedcontent.com. Her real name is Audrey Sivasothy but if you put eithe rname in the search field, her articles should come up. They are hugely informative and are very helpful to me on this hair journey.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I probably should have done a search or asked you ladies before doing this but here goes. After doing an ayurvedic tea rinse and cowashing with AM I mixed up somethings for my DC, first let me say, I never use protein...so I started thinking let me try an egg...so I mixed:
> Kera Care Dry Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Conditioner
> 100 % aloe vera juice
> jojoba oil
> ...


 
Mrs R, just remember, the aloe vera juice acts as a protein as well. Good luck.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I saw your other posts about the protein filler but can you tell me more? Is it considered a light, medium, or hard protein? I'm guessing you can add it to any conditioner? Where did you get it? TIA.


 
Shay, I saw this in Sally's when I was in Nebraska in March.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

MzWill said:


> heeeeey ladies! haven't posted in a while because to my surprise my subscription to lhcf had expired *shock*
> anyhoo i'm back & in full effect
> been keepin up w/my dc's
> tuesdays ao gpb, aloe vera gelly, honey, & castor oil
> ...


 
Welcome back MzWill.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> thank you.
> i am glad this thread and challenge was started. my hair stays soft and strong because of it so thank you lol.


You're welcomed Sweetie. I am glad to hear of your wonderful results.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *I really hate being off my schedule but being a baseball mom is killing me. Normally I would do this on Tuesday nights. I dc-ed with am mixture of Ion Reconstructor, Generic Humectress, and Redken Heavy Cream. I don't know what it is about protein but my hair will not thrive without it.erplexed* *I'm greatful that my hair is acting right.* *One of these days I might post some pics, but don't hold your breathe. BTW: I am a full NL some folks may call it CBL.*


 
I am so glad tohear this MGD.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Looks good Aggie!! Thick & healthy.


 
Thanks FL, but I still have a long way to go still. I can't wait to have a full head of texlaxed hair. So far I only have about 3 inches.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hey, Aggie! Your hair looks like it has gotten thicker. Great job! I'm surprised you cut it though.


 
Thanks Platinum. I'm surprised I gathered up the nerves to cut it too, but I have no regrets because I am loving the thickness. I am newly texlaxed, so I am trying to slowly trim off all the bone straight hair.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> WOW! Looks so shiny and healthy . I recently had a good trim, as well. I'm hitting just at APL now, but I love the blunt, even look and my ends appear so much healthier, just like yours do. Never will I neglect trims again. *I'll get a trim every 4 months when I relax*.


 
Thanks Muffin. The bolded is about right for me too. I trimmed in January and now again in May, next one is due in September although I am not relaxing for about a year or so. I want to stretch for as long as my hair would let me. At 17 weeks post, I am still doing very very well with honey and olive oil, epsom salt and conditioner mixes, acv rinses, beer rinses, and of course, deep conditioning.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 
Aggie the cut looks really good.  I think leaving it longer was a good choice so that you could put it up and get your hair off your neck and it still look good.  Congrats on your transition.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Aggie the cut looks really good. I think leaving it longer was a good choice so that you could put it up and get your hair off your neck and it still look good. Congrats on your transition.


Thanks Vonnie. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks FL, but I still have a long way to go still.* I* *can't wait to have a full head of texlaxed hair*. So far I only have about 3 inches.


 


I can't wait to see your results. I was thinking of doing a mild relaxer the next time I touchup instead of regular, to add some thickness to my hair. I don't want to waste product. what do you think of leaving the regular on half the amout of time?


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I can't wait to see your results. I was thinking of doing a mild relaxer the next time I touchup instead of regular, to add some thickness to my hair. I don't want to waste product. what do you think of leaving the regular on half the amout of time?


 
For fine hair, mild relaxers are best suited but I think the regular left on half time and some oil added to it would work well for your fine hair. Add about 3 tablespoons to it and still cutback the time to half.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> For fine hair, mild relaxers are best suited but I think the regular left on half time and some oil added to it would work well for your fine hair. Add about 3 tablespoons to it and still cutback the time to half.


 

Actually I don't have fine strands, their normal. I don't necessarily want texlaxed hair. Just not bone. If that makes sense. Lol, don't quote me on this because I might decide I want bone back. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

On Monday I clarified with Aloe Rid and dc'd for 45 mins under the dryer with ICON Inner Moisture At-Home Mask


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Actually I don't have fine strands, their normal. I don't necessarily want texlaxed hair. Just not bone. If that makes sense. Lol, don't quote me on this because I might decide I want bone back. We'll see what happens.


 
In that case, half time, no oil needed to get a more textured result. Good luck with it honey.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2009)

Co washed with Avalon Organics Clarifying Con

Dc'd for an hour with DermOrganics Mask with Argan Oil

Conditioned with Vitale Revive Positive Conditioner (it's like Porosity Control)


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Co washed with Avalon Organics Clarifying Con
> 
> Dc'd for an hour with DermOrganics Mask with Argan Oil
> 
> Conditioned with *Vitale Revive Positive Conditioner* (it's like Porosity Control)




tiffers,

how did this work for you?

tia,
tishee


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 21, 2009)

Dc'd with NTM yesterday...will again on Sunday...


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2009)

in the morning i am going to deep condition on dry hair with heat for 30 minutes with karens body beautiful ll hair mask.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Mrs R, just remember, the aloe vera juice acts as a protein as well. Good luck.


 
Love the new cut Aggie....

My hair actually turned out great.  It felt strong to the touch and still moisturized.  But because I rarely use protein I baggied for the first time today using HS 14n1 and EVCO, and I'm glad I did since you made the point about the aloe vera juice (thanks had no idea it behaves as a protein).  I'll probably do a straight moisture DC overnight tomorrow night.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 21, 2009)

Would some of you ladies be kind enough to post some RESULTS of doing this?  I understand what you are doing, but what is it doing for your hair? I have asked on several occasions but the thread just keeps rolling along. Thanks. bonjour


----------



## naturalness (May 21, 2009)

Tonight I deep conditioned with Redken Extreme and followed up with Kenra's Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Olive Oil and Honey.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 22, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Would some of you ladies be kind enough to post some RESULTS of doing this?  I understand what you are doing, but what is it doing for your hair? I have asked on several occasions but the thread just keeps rolling along. Thanks. bonjour



I am 4a/b with fine strands. My hair and scalp are more moisturized. My grass breaks less and although it's very soft, it's pretty strong. My shedding is below average and over all I'm pretty happy with my it.

 My favorite cons are HE's LTR, Lustrasilk shea butter con mixed with honey and molasses (my DC), and WEN. These three are my absolute faves so far. I finish with rosewater/glycerine mix and coconut oil. I've tried a few pricier things but these work best for me.


----------



## Liege4421 (May 22, 2009)

I DC'd last night...pre-poo with Victoria's Secret So Sexy Moisturizing Condish (smells so nice), and then I did an Aphogee 2-step with Keracare Humecto after.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2009)

_*Likes da cut Aggie 

I may be joining you....just waiting to see how my middle section does over the summer then I'm going to go ahead and cut the left and right sides if hasn't caught up to the progress of those sides.

I told my cousin it seems like I've been bit by bit, trimming away the fully relaxed hair and easing into the texturized hair...I like the texturized hair much better.

I don't think I ever should've been using even a regular relaxer all these years 

I'm going to be in a steam room tomorrow during my spa outing, still debating if I will get in a bootleg steam treatment then.  Will definitely get my overnight dc in tmrw though when I get back in..*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Would some of you ladies be kind enough to post some RESULTS of doing this? I understand what you are doing, but what is it doing for your hair? I have asked on several occasions but the thread just keeps rolling along. Thanks. bonjour


 
First of all I am addicted to dcing and condishes so this is a great challenge for me.  I alternate moisture and protein dc.  My hair is always moisturized and really, really strong.  I dc 2x/wk.  1x/wk with heat and 1x/wk with steam.  I mix ayurvedic powders in my dc also. My hair looks shinier (is that a word?) too.


----------



## sevetlana (May 22, 2009)

I dced over night. I did it with heat then I went to bed was to tired to wash it out. Gonna do that now and blow out my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2009)

Dcing right now with CD's Black Hair Smoothie mixed with ayurvedic herbs.  Got plastic cap on for about 2 hours. Will take the cap off use steamer for about 1 hr.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> Love the new cut Aggie....
> 
> My hair actually turned out great. It felt strong to the touch and still moisturized. But because I rarely use protein I baggied for the first time today using HS 14n1 and EVCO, and I'm glad I did since you made the point about the aloe vera juice (thanks had no idea it behaves as a protein). I'll probably do a straight moisture DC overnight tomorrow night.


 


MonaLisa said:


> _*Likes da cut Aggie *_
> 
> _*I may be joining you....just waiting to see how my middle section does over the summer then I'm going to go ahead and cut the left and right sides if hasn't caught up to the progress of those sides.*_
> 
> ...


 

Thanks a lot for the support Mrs R and Mona.


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

deep conditioned today on dry hair for 3 hours with and without heat with kbb LL hair mask.
then i co washed with a mix of AO GPB and trader joes nourish spa.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 22, 2009)

As I always say I stray for a while but always end up going right back to my ole faithful.. I'm DC'ing right now with my beloved Kera Care Humecto.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 22, 2009)

dc'd last night with ORS Mayo on dry hair overnight. Washout this morning with Design Essentials moisturizing poo and put yes to carrots on my hair for 30 minutes while I got the baby ready. By the time I stepped back in the shower to to wash out Y2C, my hair was so soft and no tangles! I just used the shower water - no Mecbo comb! Y2C is some seriously moiturizing conditioner, I'm going to use it at least once a week for a nice treat. I did my WnG and sealed with a few drops of Sabino. My hair was light, blingin' and so soft today. I got lots of compliments at work today. 

jayjay


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> tiffers, how did this work for you? tia, tishee


It was really good, I enjoyed it. It softened my hair right up when I applied it, I figured it was the argan oil going to work 

It has fab ingredients too, pretty much nothing but oils and cetyl alcohol. No cones or anything. My hair was very moisturized after rinsing. Not very much slip though, but I wasn't expecting slip, just moisture 

I think I'll get the shampoo as well. If they have a leave-in, I'll probably get that too. It's good stuff!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 22, 2009)

I haven't checked in for 2 wks, but I've been DC'ing twice a week.  All is going well.  I dc'ed last night with ORS Repln for an hour.  My next DC will be on Monday.  Have a great weekend, and happy Memorial Day ladies.


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 23, 2009)

DCing with AO honeysuckle rose condish for 30min with a heat cap


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 23, 2009)

Pre Pooed with Patience Hair Growth Oil and a little Beemine on my edges.

Washing my hair one lather.

Doing a protein treatment Apoghee.
Then restore with Balance moisturizer from Apoghee.

Then do a braid out for church Sunday.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 23, 2009)

Prepooed with Navratna oil, pooed with Shikakai bar, dcing with ORS, AM,Suave Humectant, Amla, Bhrami,Bhringraj, Nettle. I will airdry & seal with Cantu leave in and Vatika.


----------



## deusa80 (May 23, 2009)

On Wednesday I DC'd with shescentit Olive & Orange conditioner. I used the sample and I really liked it! So this one will be another keeper.

I'll be DC'ing tomorrow and will be using my other shescentit sample, super soft honey conditioning rinse. I'm hoping I like this one just as much.
These both smell really good btw!


----------



## wheezy807 (May 23, 2009)

I deep conditioned tonight with ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 24, 2009)

*Technicall where I am it's Sunday, so I deep conditioned my hair yesterday with a mixture combination of Ion Reconstructor, Redken Heavy Cream and Generic Humectress.*


----------



## Aggie (May 24, 2009)

On Wednesday past, I had my stylist give me a nice porosity control conditioner before trimming it down. I forgot to update before.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 24, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Would some of you ladies be kind enough to post some RESULTS of doing this? I understand what you are doing, but what is it doing for your hair? I have asked on several occasions but the thread just keeps rolling along. Thanks. bonjour


 
I would DC once a week before I joined the boards or this challenge.  However I DC 2x/wk now and the advice I get from the ladies here on different techniques, additives, and products to use has been the best thing to happen to my hair.  I find the Protein is my Friend & Cowash challenges along with this one have really helped my hair become more healthy, moisturized and be more manageable. 
Hope this helps and answers your question.


----------



## jumpingjax1906 (May 25, 2009)

Okay, this is my first challenge and my first update. So here goes:  I DC on dry hair with a mixture of Mizani Moisturefuse and Nariobi Humectress.  I covered my hair with a plastic cap and took a nap for about 1 hour, next I sat under a hooded dryer on med heat for 20 mins.  I washed with KeraKare Moisturizing Dandruff shampoo and used Nairobi Soft Finish as my leave-in.  Next, I roller set using very diluted Lottabody with a few drops of Pantene Relaxed and Natural Conditioner added.  My hair is very soft and managable.  I like the way it feels.  I will update next week. I hope to be able to post pics soon.


----------



## chocolateD (May 25, 2009)

Hey! I DC overnight with Nexxus Humectress. Then when I woke up in the morning I made a mixture of Avocado and Coconut Milk and added that to my hair with a hot towel for an hour. My hair felt heavenly!


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 25, 2009)

Deep conditioner earlier using AOHSR.  In the future I'm probably going to try AO White Camellia.  Anybody try that one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Deep conditioner earlier using AOHSR. In the future I'm probably going to try AO White Camellia. Anybody try that one?


 
I LURVE the White Cameila !  I feel it outperforms HSR when it comes to Moisture/Conditioning.  From what I hear, the Rosa Mosqueta is also a good AO Conditioner.

I can't wait to see what you think of it.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (May 25, 2009)

`Clairfied then Deep conditioned with Salerm Wheat Germ on Saturday for 40 mins


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night with kbb ll hair mask mixed with vatika frosting. this morning when i rinsed my hair was sooooo soft.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now with Yes to Carrots Scalp & Hair Mask
Love this stuff!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 25, 2009)

I'm trying to use up this Le'Kair Cholesterol plus Aloe and KC Dry and Itchy Scalp Conditioner, so I'm DC'ing now with these two mix with Humecto and AVJ.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 25, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday with a mixture of lustrasilk shea butter and oatmeal. My hair felt so good after it airdried!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 27, 2009)

Yesterday I dced with TJ Nourish Spa, Aussie Moist, Bhrami, Bhingraj, Nettle & Horsetail. I did something different this time, I added a teaspoon of Chlorophyll to my mix. It kinda made my scalp tingle a little. I sealed with Vatika & my homemade Shikakai, Neem,Amla oil. Tonight I'm experimenting with infusing an oil consisting of Vatika, Skikakai, Bhringraj,and Fenugeek. After I strain it and put it in my bottle, I'll add Rosemary EO.


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I LURVE the White Cameila !  I feel it outperforms HSR when it comes to Moisture/Conditioning.  From what I hear, the Rosa Mosqueta is also a good AO Conditioner.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you think of it.


How'd I know you would be in here to talk about AO WC? 

ITA though, I like it more than HSR, but my favorite by far is GPB and my hair usually hates protein! I wanna try the Blue Chamomile and Rosa Mosquetta cons


----------



## tiffers (May 27, 2009)

Dc'd the other day with Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner. It was great!!!! Nice slip, softness and moisture. Way better than the regular Smooth As Silk con


----------



## ChemistryGirl (May 27, 2009)

I relaxed tonight with Phyto II, this was my second time self-relaxing. Application time was 10 minutes and then I smoothed and let it sit for 20 mins. I made sure to neutralize properly and I'm sitting under the dryer with a protein conditioner mix and when I rinse it out I will DC overnight with AO HSR. I can STILL feel some curl pattern so I think I'm underprocessed again, I'm not sure why b/c I let it sit longer this time. Oh well, it's better than overprocessing. I'll do a length check tomorrow, I hope I got some good growth. I'll probably update my siggy tomorrow.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 27, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I would DC once a week before I joined the boards or this challenge.  However I DC 2x/wk now and the advice I get from the ladies here on different techniques, additives, and products to use has been the best thing to happen to my hair.  I find the Protein is my Friend & Cowash challenges along with this one have really helped my hair become more healthy, moisturized and be more manageable.
> Hope this helps and answers your question.



Has it made a big difference in how much you are able to retain of your length, and is your hair thicker as a result, with healthier ends? Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## Eisani (May 27, 2009)

Did my homemade caramel treatment last night for 1.5 hour. I was going to sleep in it, but decided to just rinse and cowash.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 27, 2009)

Finally! I think I found a way to DC whilst in braids! Anyway, I washed with MT and ABS and DC with AO HSR and HE HH last night. Mixed with water and used a sponge to apply all the way down the braids. Wore plastic cap to bed and didn't really rinse off as it was watered down. I've re-done a few braids and hair feels alright, so will try again, alternating between protein+moisture and moisture only. I intend to wear braids till December. Will aim to do this 1-3x/wk.


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 27, 2009)

Sunday- DC in flat twist and braids with AOHSR and some left over DC mix (1 hour with heat overnight with out) after cowashing with VO5 & EVOO & Peppermint EO mix, ACV rinse.  Used Leave-in mix and sealed with grapeseed oil (not a fan of this for holding in moisture)

Today- Cowash with VO5 mix, then used PC for 5 min, now DCing with str8 AOSHR 1 hour with heat then 30min without.  Will use KCKT and re-braid with VCO.


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2009)

going to deep condition overnight tonight with curl junkies hibiscus and banana deep fix. unless my pacckage came in the mail, then i will deep treat overnight with jessicurl wdt(it'll be the first time i've used it).

ok, my package doesnt come until tomorrow and i have decided i will not deep condition tonight. im just going to moisturize and slather my hair in vatika frosting and call it a night. i will deep condition tomorrow night.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 27, 2009)

DC'ed on Monday, and will be DC'ing again on Thursday.  Have a great week ladies!


----------



## *Muffin* (May 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I LURVE the White Cameila !  I feel it outperforms HSR when it comes to Moisture/Conditioning. From what I hear, the Rosa Mosqueta is also a good AO Conditioner.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you think of it.


 
Thanks so much for the review .  Now I can't wait to try it.  I already ordered some from the Vitamin Shoppe and I'm waiting for them to call me when it arrives.


----------



## naturalness (May 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

today I deep conditioned with Organics by Africa's Best Olive Oil deep conditioner.  This conditioner is great and the price is good too!  My hair feels so soft.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 28, 2009)

_*Will have my Sitrinillah/Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture/Cocosta & Bootleg Oil Mix on for the rest of the evening..*_


----------



## MzWill (May 28, 2009)

dc'ing w/JASON Sea Kelp, AO Island Naturals, honeyquat, castor oil w/o heat
will leave it on for another 20 mins for a total of 2 hrs


----------



## chebaby (May 28, 2009)

i still dont know if my package came in the mail yet or not. if it did then i will deep treat overnight tonight with jessicurl wdt.


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2009)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Has it made a big difference in how much you are able to retain of your length, and is your hair thicker as a result, with healthier ends? Thanks for all the answers.


 
Mahalialee4,I do love your desire for knowledge and I thought I'd help a little by asking you to try starting a new thread asking those that deep condition their hair, what are and how does it benefit their hair. I think it's an awesome idea and not only that, there are many ladies that are deep conditioning their hair often that are not a part of this challenge so I feel like you are missing out on quite a number of reviews across the entire hair board. Just a thought. Good luck honey.


----------



## LaidBak (May 29, 2009)

-DC'd for ten minutes with Banana Brulee mixed with neutral protein filler under a cap
-Added a layer of olive oil and wrapped my head in a microwave heat wrap-15 mins
-Rinsed and followed with Porosity control, 2 mins


----------



## eocceas (May 29, 2009)

Hey ya'll on vacation but couldn't stay away too long.  I had a quick weave on for about a week and a half and hated it, I'm waiting til I get back home on Mon. to resume my care.  My hair really needs it.  I am experiencing good length retention but I am not noticing any thickness, so I will be focusing on that when I get back.  And I have just decided to texlax my hair, wanted to go natural all the way but just can't do it. But I will try and stretch for a good 14-20 wks. I have been hearing good feedback on Shikakai oil and JBCO so will be ordering those today as well as Bentonite Clay.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2009)

i deep conditioned earlier today for three hours with jessicurl wdt and too shea. ummm im not sure how i feel about these two. if anything i like the too shea much better.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 29, 2009)

DC overnight with davines curl conditioner................Hair came out moisturised and curly


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2009)

I will be steaming tonight with sitrinillah.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I will be steaming tonight with sitrinillah.


 

_I... just... bet...u...will...._


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _I... just... bet...u...will...._


----------



## Mortons (May 29, 2009)

DCed with LeKair, honey, and olive oil. My new cheap fav


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 29, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> DC overnight with davines curl conditioner................Hair came out moisturised and curly



I was wondering if Davines was good for 4A/B or 'afro' textured hair. Do post a review if you have the chance...


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2009)

ok jessicurl didnt really do ish for my hair, so im going to deep condition overnight tonight with a mix of hibiscus and banana deep fix, kbb deep conditioner, giovanni deeper moisture, oyin honey hemp conditioner and jessicurl too shea.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 29, 2009)

DC'd today using Kera Care Humecto for about 30 mins under my bonnet dryer until it stopped working. 
I picked up Yes to Carrots Moisturizing Mud Mask today, I'll probably try it out Sun or Mon.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 30, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I was wondering if Davines was good for 4A/B or 'afro' textured hair. Do post a review if you have the chance...


 
I will - I ordered a few of their conditioners and when I have used them all a couple times I will post reviews


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (May 31, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...







Here is a length shot...


----------



## kinkycotton (May 31, 2009)

I did a protein treament with Aussie 3 min conditioner with added egg yolk, clarified with baking soda and V05 citus conditioner. Dc with Biologe conditioning balm with added honey. I slept with the honey on my head overnight but hopefully it comes out ok. Be back with results.


----------



## MzWill (May 31, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!!!



futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MzWill (May 31, 2009)

got lazy & 2hrs turned to 5!  hair was nice & soft afterwards 



MzWill said:


> dc'ing w/JASON Sea Kelp, AO Island Naturals, honeyquat, castor oil w/o heat
> will leave it on for another 20 mins for a total of 2 hrs


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 31, 2009)

DC'd with SE olive moisturizing treatment for 40 minutes under the heat cap. Hair came out so soft and silky! Smells really good too


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 31, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> Here is a length shot...



*Great Progress!!  Your hair looks very healthy!*


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2009)

deep conditioned last night with my Lanza conditioner mix  for 2 hours.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2009)

Steamed for 1 hr with Afroveda's Ashlii Deep Intense Mask.  Love the smell. It's creamy but not thick enough (at least not for me).  I am airdrying now.  I will check back in later on the final verdict but I will not repurchase.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow Future, your hair is looking beautiful there girl. Keep it up honey.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 2, 2009)

DCed last night with a mixture of molasses, LeKair Plus, and Raw Shea Butter Oil. And after I rinsed I followed it with CON purple conditioner. Hair is strong as every....


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow Future your hair looks Great!! I tell you this challenge is the ish!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 3, 2009)

Did a henna treatment for one hour today, and now I'm deep conditioning with Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner for 30 minutes w/heat.  This is my first time using it and I'm excited .  Hopefully I like it a lot.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2009)

deep conditioned last night w/moisturizing conditioner, shampooed this morning and did a quick dcw with my Lanza conditioner mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Did a henna treatment for one hour today, and now I'm *deep conditioning with Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner for 30 minutes w/heat. This is my first time using it and I'm excited . Hopefully I like it a lot*.


 
I hope you like it tooo Muffin. The AO HSR, AO GPB, and AO WC are now 3 of my staple conditioners. I just ordered the Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo and conditioner and I hope I like that one also because it is organic and cheaper than AO and if I like it, I will only use my AO conditioners for extra special treats.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I hope you like it tooo Muffin. The AO HSR, AO GPB, and AO WC are now 3 of my staple conditioners. I just ordered the Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo and conditioner and I hope I like that one also because it is organic and cheaper than AO and if I like it, I will only use my AO conditioners for extra special treats.


 
Trust me, you will like the Giovanni SAS conditioner .  Makes detangling a dream.  I used it as a rinse-out, though.  And I LOVED the AOWC conditioner! Made my hair feel so smooth and moisturized, and looked ultra shiny! It and AOHSR are now my staples.  I used the HSR as  leave-in today.  The smell is wonderful.  I also use AO Blue Camomile for co-washing.  So far I like it, but I don't know if it will become a staple or not.  Just started using it a few days ago.


----------



## MzWill (Jun 3, 2009)

Aggie, that Giovanni smooth as silk condish is the TRUTH! It detangles like no other and it has my hair hanging & swanging.  I ran out recently and me & my daughter both went into a panic!!!  LOL   



Aggie said:


> I hope you like it tooo Muffin. The AO HSR, AO GPB, and AO WC are now 3 of my staple conditioners. I just ordered the Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo and conditioner and I hope I like that one also because it is organic and cheaper than AO and if I like it, I will only use my AO conditioners for extra special treats.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2009)

Sunday I washed with my Shikakai bar, dc with AM, then sealed with Castor oil and my Vatika Cocktail.
Tuesday I dced on dry hair with Cholesterol, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Amla, a few drops of Rosemary eo, & Fenugreek extract. Then air dried a sealed with Hairveda Shikakai oil, Bhrami oil, & S curl.
Today I Shampooed again with the Shikakai bar, sigh......... I love this bar. Then I dc with AM , then sealed with Vatika Cocktail, Bhrami oil, & Castor oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 4, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Hey ladies, I've been sticking to my regimen and it has paid off. I relaxed today at 8 wks post. Here is my update pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great progress! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jumpingjax1906 (Jun 4, 2009)

I shampooed yesterday.  I DC with a mixture of ORS replenshing pak and Sally's ION reconstructor and moisturizer with heat for 35 minutes.  I then rinsed and followed with PC and used Nairobi Soft Finish Leave in.  Hair was very, very soft and managable.  I plan to wash and DC again on Sat. if I have time. I will DC with Affirm 5n1.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2009)

I was neglecting my hair for a bit (not washing, combing or moisturizing  ) but I'm back in full effect now  

Clarified with Aloe Rid Dc'd for an hour using the reconditioning method with L'anza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Masque 
Rollerset with Alba Botanica leave-in and Silicon Mix Serum 

My hair is ridiculously soft and moisturized and it smells so yummy (like the Moi Moi Masque)


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2009)

Futurescbride, my mouth dropped open when I saw your pics!!! Wonderful progress!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 4, 2009)

*I am deep conditioning now. I am using Ion Effective Care Treatment. I started this 2 hours ago.*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Since I'm in flat twists and braids I've only been DCing once a week.  Last night I did a protein treatment w/ heat on dry hair then cowashed with YTC and DC'd with Banana Burlee 1hr with heat 1hr without.  I am in love with that stuff.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 4, 2009)

I put some AOHSR mixed with AO Blue Camomile conditioner on my damp hair today and allowed it to dry.  Feels really good.  I will wash it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2009)

MzWill said:


> Aggie, that Giovanni smooth as silk condish is the TRUTH! It detangles like no other and it has my hair hanging & swanging. I ran out recently and me & my daughter both went into a panic!!! LOL


 
Whoa, lol, seem like I will need to order that gallon size next time then. Since I use wayyy more conditioner than shampoo, I will purchase the litre SAS shampoo and the gallon SAS conditioner. I think I will be needing some of those natural oils from www.massagewarehouse.com at the same time. 

They have the half and gallon size jojoba, sweet almond, grapeseed oils and a blend oil of oils together that they call a swedish oil - has jojoba, almond, grapeseed and vitamin E oils all in one. I already bought this one in the half gallon jug. I'll be using this for prepoos, hot oil treatments and sealing my ends. 

Going back to order the grapeseed, jojoba and sweet almond oils next along with my Giovanni SAS larger sizes and the litre size Giovanni Direct Leave in conditioner. I see some body scrubs there that interest me as well. They send me their catalog often so I when I go through it, I always see something new that interest me.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2009)

tiffers said:


> *I was neglecting my hair for a bit (not washing, combing or moisturizing  ) but I'm back in full effect now  *
> Clarified with Aloe Rid Dc'd for an hour using the reconditioning method with L'anza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Masque
> Rollerset with Alba Botanica leave-in and Silicon Mix Serum
> 
> My hair is ridiculously soft and moisturized and it smells so yummy (like the Moi Moi Masque)


 *Don't feel so bad tiff, I get like this sometimes myself.*


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 4, 2009)

DC'd with UBH conditioner for 30 with heat and followed with Moisturefuse for 5 min. So far so good. UBH is much thicker than I thought. I bought the 16oz bottle and am wondering if I can "stretch" it by adding Vitale Super Intensive Reconstructor (same consistency + similar ingredients). What do you guys think?


----------



## myronnie (Jun 4, 2009)

DC'ed with a amla & brahmi deep conditioner overnight
Washed with GVP Extra-Gentle in the morning
And detangled with VO5 FMF  
I love mixing amla and brahmi powders..it makes my hair feel so soft


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> DC'd with UBH conditioner for 30 with heat and followed with Moisturefuse for 5 min. So far so good. UBH is much thicker than I thought. I bought the 16oz bottle and am wondering if I can "stretch" it by adding Vitale Super Intensive Reconstructor (same consistency + similar ingredients). What do you guys think?


 
I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do this HERicane but bare in mind that if you mix it with a reconstructor that it is essentially becoming more of a protein/moisture treatment and if you need extra moisture, you may have to follow up with a moisturizing treatment.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 4, 2009)

Doing henna right now, but dc'ing later for 2 hrs under my heat cap w/an interesting mixture of stuf I need to use up and stuff for crazy moisture, plus a lil shot of protein.


----------



## Ozma (Jun 4, 2009)

After clarifying shampoo, DCing today with Jessicurl Weekly DC treatment- 1 hr, no heat
then, I am going to try CurlyNikki's Twist N curl today


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do this HERicane but bare in mind that if you mix it with a reconstructor that it is essentially becoming more of a protein/moisture treatment and if you need extra moisture, you may have to follow up with a moisturizing treatment.



Thanks alot Aggie. I realize i'll probably be pulling "double dc duty". I'll do 30 with the UBH mix and then 20 with moisture.


----------



## MzWill (Jun 4, 2009)

AGGGGIIIEEEE!!!! I LOOOOVE U! 
I soooo needed this link! Didn't know I could get my Giovanni products in large containers...u soooo don't help my pj'ism though LOL
btw...i love the giovanni leave in too 
oh & i'm calm now LOL




Aggie said:


> Whoa, lol, seem like I will need to order that gallon size next time then. Since I use wayyy more conditioner than shampoo, I will purchase the litre SAS shampoo and the gallon SAS conditioner. I think I will be needing some of those natural oils from www.massagewarehouse.com at the same time.
> 
> They have the half and gallon size jojoba, sweet almond, grapeseed oils and a blend oil of oils together that they call a swedish oil - has jojoba, almond, grapeseed and vitamin E oils all in one. I already bought this one in the half gallon jug. I'll be using this for prepoos, hot oil treatments and sealing my ends.
> 
> Going back to order the grapeseed, jojoba and sweet almond oils next along with my Giovanni SAS larger sizes and the litre size Giovanni Direct Leave in conditioner. I see some body scrubs there that interest me as well. They send me their catalog often so I when I go through it, I always see something new that interest me.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 4, 2009)

DC'd twice since my last post.  Both times with Banana Brulee and olive oil.  60 mins the first time and 30 the second; both times with heat.  Also, both times followed up with Porosity control.   I've got NG and I am trying to stretch a little longer by upping my DCing.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

i deep conditioned yesterday for about one hour on dry hair with elasta qp drp 11. to give it slip i added just a lil bit of kbb deep conditioner on top. my hair felt RIGHT after i rinsed it out.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Doing henna right now, but dc'ing later for 2 hrs under my heat cap w/an interesting mixture of stuf I need to use up and stuff for crazy moisture, plus a lil shot of protein.


 
Eisani, I so miss doing my henna treatments when I'm in extension braids. I want to start doing them once a month, but with the braids in for 6-8 weeks at a time, it's hard to. Looks like I'll have to settle for a henna treatment every 9 weeks until my texlax transition is officially over.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

MzWill said:


> AGGGGIIIEEEE!!!! I LOOOOVE U!
> I soooo needed this link! Didn't know I could get my Giovanni products in large containers...u soooo don't help my pj'ism though LOL
> btw...i love the giovanni leave in too
> oh & i'm calm now LOL


 
Lol, you're so funny. You're more than welcomed honey, besides, you know us PJs love plenty company to talk about this insane weakness to. The more the merrier.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 5, 2009)

I forgot to report last weekM. I did a treatment/DC with affirm sustenanceM its great for moisture retention.

This weekend I may do salerm or ors replenishing, it depends.

G


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2009)

I will be dcing with steam and Yes to Carrots Mud Mask.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 5, 2009)

i deep conditioned on dry hair earlier today with the last of my curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix for 2 hours. my hair was CRAZY soft after i got out the shower.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 6, 2009)

Checking in.  DC'd with Mizani Moisturefuze conditioner and olive oil with a cap and heat for 50 mins.  Followed with a quick dose of porosity control.

ETA:  My hair is SO SOFT!!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 6, 2009)

DCing now after my weekly wash with SE Olive Moisturizing Treatment using a heating cap. Will DC for 45 minutes


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 6, 2009)

Dc on Sunday with Aussie 3 min conditioner, egg yolk, for protein and moisture dc with  Biolage Hydratherapie balm and honey. My hair came out amazingly soft but still have breakage. I have fine strands so i just need to relearn how to gently handle my hair. 

My scalp itches still so washed with Jason Tea tree no sulfates shampoo, doing a Hot oil treatment, then will DC with Biolage hydrating balm, OEVCO. Not wanting to use all the Balm, if need to make new batch I'll use Freeman Seakelp moisture conditoner with honey and OEVCO.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 6, 2009)

_*Did an overnight with KBB LL deep conditioner & WEN Fig..*_


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 7, 2009)

I DC tonight for 1 hour with Cream Of Nature/ and Nairobi Conditioner,sealed it with Amla Oil, with plastic cap.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 7, 2009)

went swimming today with my dd...came home poo'd with aloe rid, co washed with V05.  I'm DC'ing right now with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask....


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2009)

deep conditioned now with Lanza conditioner mix and egg.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 8, 2009)

DC with GVP Nexxus Humetress, Aphogee 2 Step, coconut, and castro oil.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to DC tonight with S factor deep conditioner using my steamer.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 8, 2009)

Deep conditioned with Carrot Lustrasilk mixed with Yes to Carrots.  I massaged some avocado oil on my hair as well.  

I put more vegetables in my hair than I do my body LOL


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't posted in here in a while. I've still been keeping up with my DC's. Yesterday I tried the Joico K-pak sample set and so far I like it. I've been trying to keep my products semi-natural, but for protein treatments I think my hair prefers regular stuff. AO GBP is moisturizing for me, it doesn't really give me the protein kick I need.

I also tried rollersetting again last night after several failed attempts at the beginning of my hair journey. I watched Buildable Beauty's tutorial like 3 times and finally decided to try rollersetting again. I only used lacio lacio as a leave in and my hair came out soft and straight!. It's not a perfect rollerset, but I think from now on this is how I'm going to achieve a sleek look. The more I do them the better they'll look.


----------



## naturalness (Jun 8, 2009)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with Motions CPR for 30 minutes.  I followed up with Elasta QP Intense for moisture. My hair felt so soft after.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 8, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with kbb LL hair mask and kbb deep conditioner


----------



## kinkylyfe (Jun 9, 2009)

I finally broke down and purchased the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner- approx 3 weeks ago after removing my braids. I did not want put braids in so soon with the shedding problems. The alter ego is worth all the money! Currently wearing kinkytwists for the 1st time and it maybe the last or I have to find someone who can REALLY hook it up. I NEVER wash my hair until 2weeks after my braids are in. Now, I can CW regularly.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 9, 2009)

kinkylyfe said:


> I finally broke down and purchased the *Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner*- approx 3 weeks ago after removing my braids. I did not want put braids in so soon with the shedding problems. The alter ego is worth all the money! Currently wearing kinkytwists for the 1st time and it maybe the last or I have to find someone who can REALLY hook it up. I NEVER wash my hair until 2weeks after my braids are in. Now, I can CW regularly.



I really like that conditioner, just hate paying $32 for the container. The smell is nice and it used to leave my hair so soft. 

I was on Youtube and noticed how easy the egg protein treatment is. I'm thinking about doing that to my hair tonight. I just feel bad using an egg. There are starving kids and I'm putting food in my hair LOL

Egg treatment video by machieamor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkXhJPoF43w


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2009)

Doin a DCW with Abba Pure Moisture condish, then I'll follow it up with a 10 minute condition with AO GPB


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll deep condition tonight with uans crema plus reconstructor. The tangles just melt away, lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2009)

I dc'd with Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructor last night. With heat and without.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 10, 2009)

DC'ing right now with AOGPB for 30min. with heat.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with protein/moisture combo without heat for an hour(or longer) and will do a quick rinse out co while in the shower.


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 11, 2009)

please add me I'll use nugro deep conditioner


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mon- DC with Shescentit Fortifying Mask for 45min with heat then did moisture DC with SE Olive Oil Condish.  My hair was soooo soft afterwards to the point of mushy hair.  I tried to rollerset (lil wrap lotion, heat protectant & SMB) but my hair wouldn't hold a curl it was soooo soft.  I learned that I can use the Fortifying Mask by itself since it is balanced.

Wed- Cowashed with Mane N Tail then DC with AO GPB to help increase my protein slowly.  It definitely helped with the mushy hair.  Just bunning it for the rest of the week.  Will do a protein treatment this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2009)

mslittlelala said:


> please add me I'll use nugro deep conditioner


 

You've been added mslittlelala, welcome and thank you for joining.


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been DC'ing like usual, but I've been getting lazy with the hair dryer. So instead of sitting under the dryer, I'll use one of those silver or gold conditioning caps that work with your body heat on my hair for a while. Sometimes I just don't feel like breaking out the hair dryer! But I'm gonna go back to using it at least once a week...

I also tried a new conditioner from Shescentit... I can't remember the exact name but it's Olive and something, but it's very good(and has a nice scent) and will be a keeper!


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 11, 2009)

DC'd today.   Mizani moisturfuse moisturizing conditioner mixed with SAA and olive oil.  Heat + Cap + 1hour = Strong, soft hair.  
1 minute of PC afterwards


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i finally dc'ed today. I switched to La Plancha Deep Heat Reconstructor hair treatment. The smell is sooo yummy and all my tangles just melted away! Amazing!


----------



## chocolateD (Jun 11, 2009)

DC'd with Avocado, Humectress, EVOO


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 11, 2009)

Still dc'ing 2 to 3 times a week.  I'm just not into being online lately.  Life is just getting in the way.  Hopefully I'll be back to more regular posting in a while, but I'll try to check in every other week until then.   DC'ing tonight with AOHSR after 20 min reconstructing conditioner.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Doing henna right now, but dc'ing later for 2 hrs under my heat cap w/an interesting mixture of stuf I need to use up and stuff for crazy moisture, plus a lil shot of protein.



Get out of my head! I put together a henna batch for tomorrow morning and I also whipped up my own crazy concoction deep conditioner for tomorrow night. I grabbed every oil and butter and mixed it with Lustrasilk.  I even slapped some Carol's Daughter hair butter just for kicks LOL  Looking forward to that manana.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 11, 2009)

DC'd with YTC mud mask for about 2 1/2 hours today....I love this conditioner!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 11, 2009)

Monday I dced with Silicone mix, AM, Brahmi, Bhrinjraj, Nettle, Horsetail, Fenugreek extract,& Rosemary eo. I sealed with my Vatika cocktail & Brahmi oil.

Wednesday I pooed with my Shikakai bar & cond. with Aussie Deep.
I sealed with Gro Aut oil, and Hairveda Shikakai oil.

Today I cowashed with Suave Humectant, I will seal with Grow Aut, Shikakai, & Sesa oil


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2009)

my package came today with my blended beauty conditioner and curl junkie hibiscus and banan deep fix. i did a protein treatment today with ORS mayo on dry hair so im thinking of deep conditioning overnight but im not sure yet. if i do it will be with the curl junkie, i love that stuff. i havent deep conditioned since sunday so its about time i do another one.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 12, 2009)

Dang BM, hair buddies think alike!

Anyhoo, DC'd w/KBB LL Hair Mask


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 12, 2009)

Stayed up all night doing my hair. 

DC’d with AO HSR for one hour w/heat cap.


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been keeping up with my DCing it has become so much a part of my routine. I do it now with out even thinking.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2009)

Used Design Essentials DC after my relaxer at the salon....


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I plan to steam with CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie for 1 hour.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 12, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix. hair feels great right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I plan to steam with CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie for 1 hour.


 
Changed my mind and decided to use up Afroveda's Ashlii Deep Conditioner.  It smells  but is a soupy mess.  A lot of it ended up on my bathroom floor but it's done.  I definitely will not repurchase.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2009)

Chelated with Abba Detox shampoo-I know it chelates, but DAMN! As SOON as it touched my hair, it turned into dried out straw  

Shampood with DermOrganics Shampoo w/Argan Oil-I was okay. Woulda probably gotten good results had my hair not been dryer than a desert due to the Abba erplexed

Dc'd for an hour under the dryer with AO Blue Chamomile. It was nice, but again, my hair was incredibly dry from the Abba. This ALMOST brought it back

Used French Perm Stabilizer Plus aka The Devil as a final rinse. Super hard to manage, dry, crispy hair

Sigh.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 12, 2009)

Checking in - still dc'ing 2 -4 times per week


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Chelated with Abba Detox shampoo-I know it chelates, but DAMN! As SOON as it touched my hair, it turned into dried out straw
> 
> Shampood with DermOrganics Shampoo w/Argan Oil-I was okay. Woulda probably gotten good results had my hair not been dryer than a desert due to the Abba erplexed
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry about your not so great results tiffers but thank you too for posting this about the Abba Detox Shampoo, that's on my wish list. Now I'll take it off now because I am newly texlaxed and know that this would be a major catastrophe on my fine hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm sorry about your not so great results tiffers but thank you too for posting this about the Abba Detox Shampoo, that's on my wish list. Now I'll take it off now because I am newly texlaxed and know that this would be a major catastrophe on my fine hair.


 It sounds sooo good, doesn't it? It even LOOKS like molasses. It would definitely be a disaster of epic proportions on texlaxed or natural hair. I can't even imagine


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 12, 2009)

I am going to do a k-pak joico dc tonight


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2009)

tiffers said:


> It sounds sooo good, doesn't it? It even LOOKS like molasses. It would definitely be a disaster of epic proportions on texlaxed or natural hair. I can't even imagine


 
Dang, looks like I may have to stick with Aubrey organics Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo, some Jason Naturals poos and conditioners, Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo and con, henna and other ayurveda powders for cleansing my hair. I see some Mills Creek poos and cons I want to try as well. 

I may still get Abba Pure Moisture and the Abba Color Protect poos and conditioners though. I have not yet decided on Hairveda products. I greatly narrowed down my list of Natural Organic brands I will be using once I've gone through most of my commercial hair products. Thanks again for saving my hair with that review on the Abba Detox poo.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Dang, looks like I may have to stick with Aubrey organics Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo, some Jason Naturals poos and conditioners, Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo and con, henna and other ayurveda powders for cleansing my hair. I see some Mills Creek poos and cons I want to try as well.
> 
> I may still get Abba Pure Moisture and the Abba Color Protect poos and conditioners though. I have not yet decided on Hairveda products. I greatly narrowed down my list of Natural Organic brands I will be using once I've gone through most of my commercial hair products. Thanks again for saving my hair with that review on the Abba Detox poo.


I have Abba Pure Moisture and hated it! No moisture, softness or slip. It has two cones and PARABENS in it!!! Cyclomethicone is the third freakin ingredient. What's so "pure" and "organic" about that?! 

It felt good on my scalp, nice and pepperminty. But I'm done with Abba. TOO through!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been bad at posting lately... been busy with the wedding planning! But I'm still DCing 2-3 times per week. I love DCing!


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 14, 2009)

Checking in...

Protein treatment with  with Lustrasilk Cholesterol Carrot oil, egg yolks, and a sample pack of Via natural Reparative stregthening creme on my scalp. Followed up with Biologic Hydrating conditioner with coconut oil overnight and my hair feels very soft.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 14, 2009)

I just relaxed should I wait the week to wash and DC?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 14, 2009)

DC yesterday with Nairobi and sealed it with Nairobi Essential Botanical Oil, set with plastic cap for 1 hour and 20 minutes. Before that I used Motions CPR Reconstructor with plastic cap under dryer for 10 minutes. I relaxed yesterday also, yall I made good progress, i can't wait to share my photos.​


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I have Abba Pure Moisture and hated it! No moisture, softness or slip. *It has two cones and PARABENS in it!!! Cyclomethicone is the third freakin ingredient. *What's so "pure" and "organic" about that?!
> 
> It felt good on my scalp, nice and pepperminty. But I'm done with Abba. TOO through!


 
Aww shucks, are you serious? Crap, that's it then. No more Abba. What do you think about Joico then? I wanted something with the human hair keratin in it and Abba and Joico are the two products that I know of that has this particular protein in it. Please share your thoughts. TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I just relaxed should I wait the week to wash and DC?


 You should wait at least 3 days ms_b_haven to avoid reverting, also during this time, your hair is still completing it's neutralizing process. So I'd wait for at least 3 days, okay sweetie?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> DC yesterday with Nairobi and sealed it with Nairobi Essential Botanical Oil, set with plastic cap for 1 hour and 20 minutes. Before that I used Motions CPR Reconstructor with plastic cap under dryer for 10 minutes. I relaxed yesterday also, *yall I made good progress, i can't wait to share my photos.*​


 
And we can't wait to see them. When will you be posting them? Enquiring mind wanna know.


----------



## naturalness (Jun 14, 2009)

I prepoo'ed with Alma oil and deep conditioned for 45 minutes with silicon mix


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 15, 2009)

*DC with Ion Effective care and hot oil under hooded dryer.*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 15, 2009)

DC'ed Saturday with Banana Burlee (still have 1/2 of a 16oz left).   I was having an all natural hair product wash day so I used Y2C (cowash), homemade protein treatment, ACV rinse, and KCKT for a leave-in and coconut oil to seal.  Put my hair in braids for a braid out today.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2009)

Shampood with DermOrganics Sulfate-Free Moisturizing Shampoo With Argan Oil

Sitting under the dryer now with AO Island Naturals. I'll be under for an hour

Afterwards I'll rollerset with Alba Botanica Leave-In and DermOrganics Leave-In With Argan Oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Aww shucks, are you serious? Crap, that's it then. No more Abba. What do you think about Joico then? I wanted something with the human hair keratin in it and Abba and Joico are the two products that I know of that has this particular protein in it. Please share your thoughts. TIA.



Joico is way better than Abba. I particularly like the Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion. I also tried the Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, but my hair didn't like it. The Lotion smells much better, performs better and has a better consistency. It's also for us fine haired gals 

My hair feels stronger after using Joico, and I love that it has ceramides


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

Took out my braids and DC'd with GVP conditioning balm but for some reason my hair isn't responding like it normally would. It took me a while to detangle and even now my hair is still sticking together and it's still very dry. 

Decided to do a henna treatment for the first time to help with my breakage. we'll see how that goes


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 15, 2009)

DC'd today with my usual Lustrasilk shea butter. I am now also using castor oil so I'm hoping for some thickness!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Took out my braids and DC'd with GVP conditioning balm but for some reason my hair isn't responding like it normally would. It took me a while to detangle and even now my hair is still sticking together and it's still very dry.
> Decided to do a henna treatment for the first time to help with my breakage. we'll see how that goes


I love GVP Conditioning Balm!

Are you relaxed? Do you have hard water? You might need to chelate


----------



## Liege4421 (Jun 15, 2009)

DC'd last night...pre-poo with Hair Mayonnaise, then I DC'd with heat with the Cathy Howse conditioner...then I finished up with the VS So Sexy instant nourishing condtioner (there was a thread that reminded me I had some of that in my stash).  My hair has never felt softer...I forgot what a good instant conditioner the VS is!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2009)

i deep conditioned my hair three times this weekend. i did so much to my hair its crazy. anyway the first time i clarifyed with kenra so i deep conditioned for an hour with a mix of oyin HH, kbb deep conditioner, too shea and jane carter. my hair felt weird and rough after so the next day i deep conditioned for five hours on dry hair with curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix. then i put foam wrap lotion in my hair and blowdried to see how big my afro would be. to my surprise it was big but my hair was not soft because of the foam wrap so i then deep conditioned overnight last night with kbb deep conditioner. my hair feels great now.
i wont be blow drying again until july when i get my new color. i cant wait to walk around with a big puff.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Joico is way better than Abba. I particularly like the Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion. I also tried the Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, but my hair didn't like it. The Lotion smells much better, performs better and has a better consistency. It's also for us fine haired gals
> 
> My hair feels stronger after using Joico, and I love that it has ceramides


 

Oh yeah, now that's what I'm talkin' about. Joico it is then. Looks like my natural/organic product usage just went down 10%. Thanks so much for the brief review tiffers


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2009)

I steamed for an hour with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2009)

Deep conditioned yesterday with moisturizing conditioner/egg with pc and did a quick cw with white rain/quantum conditioner.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still wearing kinky twists, DC with Alter Ego in heating cap 30min. on 06/14/09.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 17, 2009)

Applied ayurvedic paste to my hair for abuot an hour before washing, then afterward I DC'd with AOWC for 10 minutes with heat, and an additional 45-50 minutes without heat.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2009)

trying to decide if i want to deep condition overnight tonight. if i do im not sure what i should use.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now(overnight) with protein/moisturizing conditioner and will do a quick cw after my workout in the morning.


----------



## eocceas (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys back from vaca...3x darker might. I add I wanted to quickly update on the two vitamins that I have added to my diet a/b 3 wks ago. Which is Gelatin 650mg and MSM 1,000mg. And my hair has gotten noticeably thicker and new growth softer. Yippee skippee....Now the bad thing about taking things together is that I don't know what to give credit too. Any way I will continue to see what happens and keep you guys updated.

Also washed yesterday w/ Giovanni Tea Tree, co rinsed with V05, dc/ with Lekair 30min w/heat, leave-in'ed with Giovanni Leave In, moistured with Elasta QP Mango and sealed with combo. Castor, Evoo, Jojoba+ Amla.

next wash in 2 days will be a cowash and I will attempt the ACV rinse for the 1st time.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 17, 2009)

Did a DC with Joico Moisturizing Balm.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2009)

ok i decided to do an overnight treatment with oyiin HH conditioner mixed with vatika frosting. in the morning i will rinse it out with aussie moist.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cowashed this morning with V05 (2 mixed with EVOO & Castor Oil).  Then DC 1 hour with heat then a few hours without.  The base was SE Olive Oil DC mixed with EOs, Honey, MT, ORS replenshing pak, Jojoba oil, MSM powder, and a shot of Tea Tree Oil.  I had been craving a DC mix and this one was on point!!!  My hair came out great.  I did 5 flat twist on top with the sides and back braided up for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am mixing as I speak.....
LeKair Plus
EVOO
EVCO 
Castro Oil 
....will rinse with CON purple after.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with oyin HH with vatika frosting on top. this morning my hair was toooooooooo soft so i did a five minute treatment with joico deep penetraiting reconstructor and then used aussie moist and vatika frosting as a leave in.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello ladies,

As I'm typing this I am DCing with a mixture of Amla powder, Orange Peel power, Neem powder, coconut oil, and EVOO. I'm rinsing it out in an hour. I used the leftover batch for my face - my face feels nice and soft!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2009)

-Shampood with DermOrganics Shampoo With Argan Oil
-Used Neutral Protein Filler for about 10 minutes 
-Dc'ing right now with DermOrganics Intensive Treatment Mask With Argan Oil. I'll be under the dryer for an hour


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Hey guys back from vaca...3x darker might. I add I wanted to quickly update on the two vitamins that I have added to my diet a/b 3 wks ago. Which is Gelatin 650mg and MSM 1,000mg. And my hair has gotten noticeably thicker and new growth softer. Yippee skippee....Now the bad thing about taking things together is that I don't know what to give credit too. Any way I will continue to see what happens and keep you guys updated.
> Also washed yesterday w/ Giovanni Tea Tree, co rinsed with V05, dc/ with Lekair 30min w/heat, leave-in'ed with Giovanni Leave In, moistured with Elasta QP Mango and sealed with combo. Castor, Evoo, Jojoba+ Amla.
> next wash in 2 days will be a cowash and I will attempt the ACV rinse for the 1st time.


Welcome back!!!! 

What brand of gelatin are you taking? Is it capsules?


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm still in, butg in braids, so have changed how I deep condition. Not sure if this is even deep conditioning but what I do is mix my conditioner of choice with water and glycerine and spray my braids using that for a week then co-wash and do the same again. I alternate between MT, AOHSR and AO Rosa Mosqueta. Hair seems okay - it's strong and moisturised. Still working on a proper regimen though, so it's a work in progress. I'm glad my hair seems to be tolerating this though....


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Normally Friday is a full hair day including dc.  I was so sick yesterday that I forgot.  I woke up this morning and remembered.  Taking it easy, meds, etc has me feeling better so I will take it slow today. I do want to do a twist out but that may take too much effort.  IDK.  For my dc I plan to steam with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 20, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair using Yes to Carrots Mud Mask.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 20, 2009)

DC'd last night after my weekly wash with AO HSR and EVOO for 1hr


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 20, 2009)

I dced today


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 20, 2009)

I DC'd last night and tomorrow I will poo wash with aphogee and DC again. I bought some unrefined african shea butter today and mixed it with aloe vera gel, castor oil, EVOO and rosemary oil. I plan to use this to moisturize/seal. Any relaxed ladies use shea butter? Do you like it?


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies I like to join 

Please add me to the DC journey, I have severe breakages and been DC over two week because of protein overload that left me with several bald spots. I have picture in my fotki of my damages. I am currently using Aussie shampoo and condition , coconut oil , CON , Vatika and glycerin , I not using much at this time , because of my severe damage from using to many protein product MT , and henna , so I am taking a break from these product , I have thin fine hair, I am using more  moisturizing  product, and hoping my hair will come back. I DC daily or every other day , because of the severe damage that happen on June 14, 2009, I am DC at this time and I use heat.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 20, 2009)

I DC today with Nairobi Humecta Sil Conditioner and Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Conditioner, and sealed with coconut oil, and plastic cap for three hours, my hair felt like silk as always.
​


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 20, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I DC'd last night and tomorrow I will poo wash with aphogee and DC again. I bought some unrefined african shea butter today and mixed it with aloe vera gel, castor oil, EVOO and rosemary oil. I plan to use this to moisturize/seal. Any relaxed ladies use shea butter? Do you like it?


 

Nice growth , shine keep up the good work and best of luck on your wedding


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 20, 2009)

_*Did overnight condition mix of kbb deep conditioner, sitrinillah dc, ytc mask mixed with oils; topped off with protein mix of Joico/Mane n Tail in the a.m.

then I Wen Fig'd...

kbb hair milked/oiled and hairveda green tea buttered...

braided and airdried

done for the week...*_


----------



## tiffers (Jun 21, 2009)

Dc'ing right now (w/o heat) with AO HSR. I'll leave it on for a few hours 

ETA:Rinsed out the HSR and can't sing enough praises! This is most definitely better suited for overnight deep conditioning. Wow, my hair feels great! So soft and moisturized, this was just what my hair needed!


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 21, 2009)

I Dc'd yesterday with AtOne Moisturizing Reconstructer, it's not what I usally DC with but I've had the bottle for a while and I want to use it up instead of throwing it out. I used it with my conditioning cap for about 30 mins, my hair didn't feel too bad afterwards.


----------



## sky_blu (Jun 21, 2009)

DCing right now. With ORS almost time to rinse out.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just finished my Lekair + shea/coconut/castor oils and ayurvedic herbal powder mix. 1 hour (20 with heat)


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jun 21, 2009)

HERicane10 said:


> Just finished my* Lekair + shea*/coconut/castor oils and ayurvedic herbal powder mix. 1 hour (20 with heat)





I love this stuff I need to purchase some more


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Checking in ladies,

Pre-pooing now and will shampoo then deep condition my hair with a moisturizing conditioner/1 egg for an hour.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 21, 2009)

Today I did a deep Aussie Moist condition , coconut oil , and glycerin , I been doing this for the two weeks, my hair  is soft and  growing back.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 21, 2009)

Deep conditioned AGAIN today
Yes I am addicted


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 22, 2009)

Deep conditioning with CON Nourishing Conditioner now.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 22, 2009)

I mixed...
-Mizani moisturefuze
-Neutral protein filler
-olive oil
-JBCO

...in my little hair bowl and slapped it on my head after I washed.  30 minutes of heat later I rinsed and followed with 2 mins of Porosity control.
My hair is still going strong!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2009)

DCW'd overnight with AO Jojoba & Aloe


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Deep conditioned AGAIN today
> Yes I am addicted


Me too. I loooooove deep conditioning


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 23, 2009)

Liege4421 said:


> DCing with eggs, yogurt and a little humecto...good thing I'm not hungry


 
I'm going to be doing this tomorrow, lol.  I'm going to be DC'ing with an egg, greek yogurt, and avocado oil.  How did your hair turn out after this treatment?


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Me too. I loooooove deep conditioning


 
Me three but I have in my braids now and I must admit, I feel a little handicapped because I have not been DCing twice a week like a I normally do because of them. I don't want them to look all frazzled too quickly. 

$90 in this recession is a lot of money for me so I want them to last longer and therefore I am stretching keeping them in an extra 2 weeks this time - 10 weeks if they still look great. I have limited my washing and DCing to every 10-14 days in this effort. Wish me luck ladies. I will be DCing this coming Friday hopefully.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Monday I pooed with CV Nettle bar, then I dced with Aussie Moist, Aussie Deep, and Motios CPR.

Today I pooed with my Shikakai bar & dced with Aussie Moist.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2009)

im going to deep condition my hair tonight overnight with a mix of avocado oil and curl junkies hibiscus and banana deep fix.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 24, 2009)

DC'd this morning with egg, greek yogurt, and avocado oil for a couple of hours on dampened hair.  I added some extra goodies to it like neem oil, brahmi powder, honey and coconut oil, but it was meant mostly to be a protein treatment.  Turned out well .  It hardened in my hair kind of like the aphogee treatment and I shampooed it out with the cv nettle bar, conditioned with Giovanni 50:50 conditioner, and moisturized with AOHSR mixed with avocado oil and sealed with coonut oil.  My hair looks thicker and shinier.  Can't wait to try my avocado, coconut milk, and mayonnaise mask next week


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight last night.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2009)

Pre Pooing now with L'anza Urban Elements Deep Conditioner

In a few hours I'll shampoo it out with DermOrganics Moisturizing Sulfate-Free Shampoo With Argan Oil

Then I'll dc overnight with L'anza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Treatment Mask


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking in - dc'ing tonight with pantene relaxed and natural


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2009)

Will DC today with left over mixture from last week adding GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been so lazy lately and really need a good Dc treatment but I don't really have the time to do it until Sunday. So I guess that's when i will be DCing.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 25, 2009)

Steam DC'd last night with AOWC mixed with GVP Detangler and PC.  Pondering my Saturday DC now


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello 

DC now with Aussie , vatika and coconut oil


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 26, 2009)

DC'ed Sunday and today with Silk Elements mixed with honey, EOs, Tea tree oil, Jojoba oil, ORS olive oil replenishing pak, MSM powder, and a lil aloe vera juice to thin it out a bit.  My hair has been feeling really good this month and I feel it is in the best health it has been in for a while with all this cowashing and DC'ing.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am 22 weeks post my last realxer and I just washed my hair this morning using FAST poo and Joico Lite Conditioner, and finally used Joico Altima Moisturizing conditioner as a leave-in. I had to do something with my hair, it was itching like crazy from not being washed for 3 weeks. Sunday is just too far away.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 26, 2009)

Going to do a hardcore Aphogee treatment today and follow up with an overnight dc with L'anza Healing Moisture Kukui Nut Conditioner

ETA: I passed up on the Aphogee cause my hair is just too dry and brittle. I just wanted to do something extra, but had to stop myself before I did something stupid


----------



## tiffers (Jun 26, 2009)

Aggers, I feel for you. I know it's killing you to not be able to dc. But the wait will make it that much better


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am being a bit hair lazy myself. Gonna steam with sirtrinillah and leave it in overnight.


----------



## eocceas (Jun 27, 2009)

DC'ing tonight with my mixture of Suave+part Amla & Brahmi powder+honey...doing an oil rinse moisturizing and sealing with Castor. Yes my hair is super dry. BTW I just got MTG to help with growth and thickening, we'll see what happens keep ya posted, plse wish me luck no betta yet pray for me.:crossfingers:


----------



## trinigal27 (Jun 27, 2009)

Has been a while since my last post. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, doing every other day, since it is much easier to detangle my hair in the shower.  Today makes it 6 months since my last relaxer. Shall be putting in braids sometime in July, since am aiming to leave it in at least for a month and a half, shall be reducing my deep conditioning to once a week.
Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 27, 2009)

DC'ed on Wednesday with Nacidit Aloe Vera mixed with AOHSR, currently dc'ing with CB Smootie Triple Silk.  Both without heat for an hour.  Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I still DCing daily Aussie , coconut oil and today I add Brahmi powder.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I still DCing daily Aussie , coconut oil and today I add Brahmi powder, and I just check I see some slow growth with my damage hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 27, 2009)

I am deep conditioning now and will do a quick rinse out conditioner once in the shower.


----------



## I AM... (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Ladies!!!

First time posting...Long time DC-ing.  After cowash and Afrogee 2-minute DC-ing with Sirtrinillah (first time using) added honey, castor oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, Gerber banana will let you know after my rollerset.

ETA: Ladies... I love the Sirtrinillah as the base for my DC. It worked out wonderfully and I have decided to do it at least twice a week to start. I was using Queen helen cholesterol (sp?) as my base but I feel much more comfortable using Sirtrinillah. It smeels wonderful and my hair is so light and full of body.  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 27, 2009)

went to the shop yesterday, she DC'd me for 40 mins w/ KC Humecto.  

OT:  I picked up my tub, she purchased an extra one from her distributor for me


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 27, 2009)

-Aphogee Deep Moisture shampoo
-Aphogee Balancing Conditioner
-Mizani Moisturefuze topped with EVOO
-30 minutes + cap + heat
-30 seconds of Roux porosity control
-Roux Femodyl 619ES
-Afroveda Miss Bhree moisturizer
-Shescentit jojoba milk (on scalp)
-Hairveda Vatika frosting to seal
-JBCO on my edges

I have a bit more hair loss than I should right now.  I either overloaded on the Sebastian haircolor (I used it the last 3 times I washed).  Or I just need to give up on the OCT and the Megatek (been trying to reintroduce it to my head).  Either way I am cutting out both for a while.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

tiffers said:


> *Aggers*, I feel for you. I know it's killing you to not be able to dc. But the wait will make it that much better


 
"Aggers"....I like it sweetie. My best friend calls me Aggilicious and Aggulpus....Don't ask. She gets away with it because I love her. Thanks for the support tiffers but you're right, I am so annoyed with this but like you said, it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

eocceas said:


> DC'ing tonight with *my mixture of Suave+part Amla & Brahmi powder+honey.*..doing an oil rinse moisturizing and sealing with Castor. Yes my hair is super dry. BTW I just got MTG to help with growth and thickening, we'll see what happens keep ya posted, plse wish me luck no betta yet pray for me.:crossfingers:


 

This sounds like a really nice moisturizing mixture eocceas. I pray it turned out well.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> Has been a while since my last post. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning, doing every other day, since it is much easier to detangle my hair in the shower. Today makes it 6 months since my last relaxer. Shall be putting in braids sometime in July, since am aiming to leave it in at least for a month and a half, shall be reducing my deep conditioning to once a week.
> Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend.


 
Congrats on your 6 months relaxer stretch trini.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I still DCing daily Aussie , coconut oil and today I add Brahmi powder, and *I just check I see some slow growth with my damage hair*.


 
Thanks for sharing the good news of your progress bg2009. Keep it up.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

I AM... said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> First time posting...Long time DC-ing. After cowash and Afrogee 2-minute DC-ing with Sirtrinillah (first time using) added honey, castor oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, Gerber banana will let you know after my rollerset.
> 
> ETA: Ladies... I love the Sirtrinillah as the base for my DC. It worked out wonderfully and I have decided to do it at least twice a week to start. I was using Queen helen cholesterol (sp?) as my base but I feel much more comfortable using Sirtrinillah. It smeels wonderful and my hair is so light and full of body. I'm so excited!!!!


 
Welcome to the DC challenge I AM...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> -Aphogee Deep Moisture shampoo
> -Aphogee Balancing Conditioner
> -Mizani Moisturefuze topped with EVOO
> -30 minutes + cap + heat
> ...


 
Good idea LB.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 28, 2009)

Alrighty, I FINALLY rinsed the L'anza Kukui Nut Conditioner out. Had a busy and lazy day  So after I rinsed that out I decided to try a new conditioner that I've been afraid to try: Giovanni Power Treatment. It supposedly has magnets and things in it that give each hair strand its own custom conditioning 

Well, I applied it and the conditioner immediately softened my hair and gave nice slip. Left it on for about 10-15 mins and rinsed. The slip was gone after rinsing, but my hair was very soft and felt great! I lost very little hair detangling and my hair just feels good! Dare I say, I even have a little elasticity goin on! I'll definitely be repurchasing and I can't wait to actually dc with this!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> "Aggers"....I like it sweetie. My best friend calls me Aggilicious and *Aggulpus*....Don't ask. She gets away with it because I love her. Thanks for the support tiffers but you're right, I am so annoyed with this but like you said, it will be well worth it in the end.


 That's too cute!!!! 

Have you decided what you'll be using when you dc? I know you can't wait!


----------



## sevetlana (Jun 28, 2009)

I am dcing right now. I will only manage to do one this weekend. I have been very busy.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

tiffers said:


> That's too cute!!!!
> 
> Have you decided what you'll be using when you dc? I know you can't wait!


 
Thanks tiff. Well I bought some David Babaii poo and conditioner from Sally's when I was in the US earlier this month and I am thinking about using that. I also bought some Jason Naturals Biotin and Jojoba Poos and conditioners that I want to try and if that wasn't enough, I also want to try my new Mills Creek Keratin poo and conditioner as well. Honestly, I have too many new choices to think about at the moment but I'm sure it'll be one of the above. 

Ooooh, I forgot about my Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo an conditioner I just bought. Darn it, I want to use that one too. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## trinigal27 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Congrats on your 6 months relaxer stretch trini.




*Thanks Aggie. I do hope I can hold out for another six months.*


----------



## tiffers (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks tiff. Well I bought some David Babaii poo and conditioner from Sally's when I was in the US earlier this month and I am thinking about using that. I also bought some Jason Naturals Biotin and Jojoba Poos and conditioners that I want to try and if that wasn't enough, I also want to try my new Mills Creek Keratin poo and conditioner as well. Honestly, I have too many new choices to think about at the moment but I'm sure it'll be one of the above.
> 
> Ooooh, I forgot about my Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo an conditioner I just bought. Darn it, I want to use that one too. Decisions, decisions....


I love and hate when I have too many shampoo/conditioner choices 

What about pre pooing with one of the protein conditioners and then dc'ing with SAS or David Babaii?

I've been eyeing that Jason poo and conditioner, it looks good! Aggs, you and me are on the same wavelength right now. I'm trying to use up all of my stuff and move on to more natural products as well


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I DC'd with lustrasilk shea butter and castor oil all day yesterday then did a braidout for church this morning.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 28, 2009)

DCing right now with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing right now. My hair needs it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I love and hate when I have too many shampoo/conditioner choices
> 
> *What about pre pooing with one of the protein conditioners and then dc'ing with SAS or David Babaii?*
> 
> I've been eyeing that Jason poo and conditioner, it looks good! Aggs, you and me are on the same wavelength right now. I'm trying to use up all of my stuff and move on to more natural products as well


 

Awesome suggestion tiffs. I'll do that. Natural products are the way to go because they are so friendly to our hair. I still love Mizani and now Joico, so I think I'll let those two hang around for a little while longer.

ETA: I know what you mean about the love/hate thing with having too many poos and conditioners. I feel that a lot myself.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> *Thanks Aggie. I do hope I can hold out for another six months.*


 

You're quite welcomed sweetie.


----------



## eocceas (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This sounds like a really nice moisturizing mixture eocceas. I pray it turned out well.



Thanx...turned out gr8. I got this mixture from Miss Masala. She has some wonderful Ayurveda concoctions. I am now going on 6 mo stretch. And I still don't know if I want to texlax or not. I am getting the FHI Big dog "Runway" next Fri. depending on how it works on my hair will be the determining factor.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Thanx...turned out gr8. I got this mixture from Miss Masala. She has some wonderful Ayurveda concoctions. I am now going on 6 mo stretch. And I still don't know if I want to texlax or not. I am getting the FHI Big dog "Runway" next Fri. depending on how it works on my hair will be the determining factor.


You're absolutely right. MissMasala has some great recipes. I have learned quite a bit from her, Candy_C and Lavendar about ayurveda. If you don't feel the need to texlax now, then hold out for as long as you can. I know I am.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> *Thanks Aggie. I do hope I can hold out for another six months.*


 
You're welcomed and you can do it trini. Go for it.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 29, 2009)

Dc'd overnight last night with Beauty Without Cruelty Aromatherapy Conditioner and still haven't rinsed it out


----------



## tiffers (Jun 29, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Thanx...turned out gr8. I got this mixture from Miss Masala. She has some wonderful Ayurveda concoctions. I am now going on 6 mo stretch. And I still don't know if I want to texlax or not. *I am getting the FHI Big dog "Runway" next Fri*. depending on how it works on my hair will be the determining factor.


*GASP* I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2009)

deep conditioned this weekend for 2 hours on dry hair with oyin honey hemp.
this morning i deep treated with coconut oil on dry hair with a plastic cap for an hour.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jun 29, 2009)

DC'd saturday with SE Olive Moisturizing Treatment for 1 hour w/heat


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 29, 2009)

DC'd Saturday night thru Sunday morning with Diez en Uno


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Dc'd overnight last night with Beauty Without Cruelty Aromatherapy Conditioner and still haven't rinsed it out


 
Is it that good tiff or are you just feeling lazy?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

Tonight I'm gonna shampoo with Kenra Platinum Shampoo and then dc overnight with Icon InnerMoisture At-Home Mask


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Is it that good tiff or are you just feeling lazy?


A combination of both!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yesterday i dc'ed with Uan Reconstructive Therapy under my pibbs. Heaven!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 30, 2009)

DC'd last Saturday with Ouidad Deep Treatment mixed with EVOO, EVCO and avocado oil for 40 min w/heat.  DC'd Monday with L'occitane Shea Butter Mask mixed with GVP Conditioning Balm and PC (had straightened hair, needed lots of moisture).  

Hair still wasn't happy today, so prepooed tonight with EVCO, Brahmi Amla Oil and AO HSR for 2 hours.  Cowashed with Aussie Moist, DC'd with ORS Replenishing mixed with JBCO, molasses, agave nectar and honey under heat for 45 minutes.  Hair finally feeling normal again.


----------



## MzWill (Jun 30, 2009)

hey ladies!
i've been getting my 2x weekly dc's in w/giovanni smooth as silk condish w/no mix ins and they've been great!!! i've fallen in love w/this condish all over again thanks to aggie hooking me up w/massage warehouse.

sidenote: i've keeping my hair really moisturized w/a aloe vera gel & glycerin mix (bye bye dry)


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got finished DC'ing with Avocado/Mayo mix for about an hour to an hour and a half (about 20 minutes w/heat and the rest without).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2009)

Mixing up my DC for tomorrow. It will include some left over DC from last week and I will be adding ORS, EVOO, and Castro Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Dc'd today with Sitrinillah.  1hr with steam and 1 hr without.

ETA:  I forgot to mention I used Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Restructuring Deep Tx (I think that's the name.  It's too damn long) for 1 hr with steam and 1 hr without today also.

I relaxed today. I think it took a bit too well.  We'll see.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Tonight I'm gonna shampoo with Kenra Platinum Shampoo and then dc overnight with Icon InnerMoisture At-Home Mask


I've been too lazy lately. I still haven't rinsed the mask out of my hair. I wanna rinse it out because the scent drives me insane, smells like flowery perfume and I HATE flowery perfume  I just don't feel like rinsing it out


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 1, 2009)

_*Been busy...work, prepping for trip...

I'm trying to clean, sort through clothes to pack..

threw a crazy mix on my head...layered mix of oils (bootleg, vatika, jbco) and conditioners (ytc mask, sitrinillah, wen fig, joico intense hydrator & reconstructor, lustrasilk shea & mango, aveda)

should be leaving on for a bit while I do tasks..*_
_
*wish me luck*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 1, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I've been too lazy lately. I still haven't rinsed the mask out of my hair. I wanna rinse it out because the scent drives me insane, smells like flowery perfume and I HATE flowery perfume  I just don't feel like rinsing it out


 

_*...I...know...this...chick...is...not....home....
inhaling...pungent...flowery..smelling hair...*_

_*Tiffers!*_

_*Rinse it out!!*_


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2009)

overnighting with elucence mb conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*...I...know...this...chick...is...not....home....
> inhaling...pungent...flowery..smelling hair...*_
> 
> _*Tiffers!*_
> ...


Okay, I'll go rinse it out now!!! I've been having this flowery stuff on my head since 7 pm yesterday, here it is 11 o'clock at night  Okay, I'm about to go rinse it right now. The kids are sleep, I have no excuse but laziness 

Okay.... I'm going.....


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 2, 2009)

DC'ing right now.  Will rinse out at about 10, twist and off to bed.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright, finally rinsed it out!  I'm so glad I don't have to smell that flower crap any more! 

It's a really good conditioner though, just stinks! I would buy it again if it didn't smell the way it did


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

About to throw the mixture I mixed up yesterday on. May leave it on a while....I could use a nap.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jul 2, 2009)

what is a good deep conditioner?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> what is a good deep conditioner?


 
A deep conditioner is usally thick and when added to the hair, it actually penetrates the hair cuticle. Some fortify, some strengthen, some soften and moisturize and some revitalize the hair. They are normally used on the hair for anywhere from 20 - 30 minutes and sometimes even longer with heat. They are not like instant wash out conditioners like v05, Suave, White Rain, etc...Many examples of deep conditioners are on the front page of this thread.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with elucence mb and then co washed with suave tropical coconut.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> About to throw the mixture I mixed up yesterday on. May leave it on a while....I could use a nap.


 Ok ladies this has to be the longest I have every DC. It has been 3 hrs, last 30 mins under the heating cap. I had the plastic cap on and under a head scraf for the first 2hrs and 30 min. About to go wash it out now and add my Aphogee green tea and the leave in also.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I may also be upping my DC from 1x/wk to 2x cause I have been walking the track. I gotta see if my schedule lets me by being in school and all.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2009)

Shampood with Desert Essence Italian Red Grape Shampoo

I have Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta on now and will dc overnight with it


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 4, 2009)

I DC on Wed at the HD and then got a quick weave.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 4, 2009)

Did a tea rinsed, followed by cowashing.  DC'ing now with my dear KC Humecto.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 4, 2009)

DC'd last night for 1 hr 15 mins with a mix of Kenra MC and almond oil.  Used heat for the first 15 mins.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 4, 2009)

Did a touch up on Wednesday with Mizani and DC's with Salerm and Pantene mask..


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

I want and need to DC this weekend but having a hard time deciding on what to use. I need to go look at my stash to see what I'll use. I know I need to clarify my hair so I'll use some Elucence Clarifying poo for that because it's organic. This is exciting for me today because I have so many new products to try out.


----------



## in_di_vi_du_al (Jul 4, 2009)

Im DC'ing with GVP Joico Moisturizing Reconstructing Conditioner & Ion Effective Treatment with Coconut oil, Mayo & EVOO


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 4, 2009)

I DC'd with Lanza Kukui Nut condish over night and washed out this morning - nice n' soft hair!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 4, 2009)

DC'ing now with Ion Extreme Moisture and Wildaid Hydrating Conditioner mixed with JBCO.  Just finished ApHogee 2 step treatment, so hair needs the extra moisture.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer not doing my aphogee 2 step treatment. I plan to use the balancing moisturizer then DC for a couple of hours with my lustrasilk shea butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I finally DC'ed today with a mixture of Elucence Moisture Balance, Elucence Extended Moisture Treatment and Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioners. It left my scalp feeling a little tingly and really nice. It smelled divine too. I did wash with Elucence Clarifying poo as promised to remove the build up from around my braids.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2009)

pre-pooing/dc now with Quantum moisturizing co and 1 whole egg for 30 min. I plan on shampooing this out while in the shower and doing a quick cw.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2009)

Tonight I'll do an overnight dcw with Nature's Gate Jojoba Revitalizing Conditioner. Can't wait to see how my hair turns out!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 5, 2009)

DC'ing right now with AOWC mixed w/honey for 30-45 minutes (30 minutes with heat).


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 5, 2009)

Dcing right now with Aussie Deep, Aussie Moist, Brahmi, Bhringraj, Nettle & Horsetail. After I rinse I'll airdry & Seal With Shikakai,Gro Aut, & Castor oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 5, 2009)

DCing with Shescentit Fortifying Mask.  I hope to start back with my DCing mixes next week and up my DCs to 3x/wk (Mon, Wed, Sat).  I'm in the experimental stage again but I know that frequent DCs have been a blessing.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been really bad @ posting, but I've been doing my regular dc's. Dc'ing now on dry hair w/a protein tx mix of Crece Pelo, Toque Emergencia, K-Pak, ORS Replenishing and Pantene Breakage Defense. I have some breakage I'm really not feeling!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 6, 2009)

DC'ing w/ LeKair Cholesterol Plus Aloe w/ brahmi added.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 6, 2009)

DC'ed on Saturday for 1hr w/o heat, with AOHSR.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2009)

deep conditioned twice this weekend. the first time with ORS replenishing sealed with vatika frosting for three hours without heat on dry hair. the second time was today for a little less than an hour on dry hair with kbb deep conditioner. i havent been deep conditioning as much as i used to because my hair seemed to be tooooooo moisturized and i was having to balance it out with a lot of protein like ors mayo and AO GPB.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've been really bad @ posting, but I've been doing my regular dc's. Dc'ing now on dry hair w/a protein tx mix of Crece Pelo, Toque Emergencia, K-Pak, ORS Replenishing and Pantene Breakage Defense. I have some breakage I'm really not feeling!!!


Hey Eisani, I'm sorry to hear this honey. Do you know what may have caused it?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> DCing with Shescentit Fortifying Mask. I hope to start back with my DCing mixes next week and up my DCs to 3x/wk (Mon, Wed, Sat). *I'm in the experimental stage again but I know that frequent DCs have been a blessing*.


 
This is so good to hear Vonnie.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2009)

Doing an overnight dcw with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, I finally DC'ed today with a mixture of Elucence Moisture Balance, Elucence Extended Moisture Treatment and Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioners. It left my scalp feeling a little tingly and really nice. It smelled divine too. I did wash with Elucence Clarifying poo as promised to remove the build up from around my braids.


Yay! You finally got to dc!  I'll bet it felt so good!  How did you like that mix? Elucence MB has been on my list, the Extended Moisture sounds good too!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with moisture/protein conditioner mix & oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Yay! You finally got to dc!  I'll bet it felt so good!  How did you like that mix? Elucence MB has been on my list, the Extended Moisture sounds good too!


 
Yeah girl tiff, finally! I loved this mixture and I even left the Elucence MB on my hair as a leave-in. When I took the towel from around it ag=fter many hours, and my braids spilled down over my shoulders, my 2 nieces were in the room and said, "ooooh Auntie, your hair smells so good". I could smell it too. It really is nice. You should look into getting them both, they are organic too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thinking of my protein masterplan for Thursday....


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jul 8, 2009)

DC tonight with Y2C Condish. Will co-wash in the AM and then WnG.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Jul 8, 2009)

My hair is in kinky twists therefore, I have not DC regularly. However, yesterday I DC'd overnight with LeKair cholesterol, brahmi powder, Olive Oil butter and molasses. I was trying to get rid of some products so, I just mixed them together. My hair actually turned out moisturized.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey Eisani, I'm sorry to hear this honey. Do you know what may have caused it?


Totally slacking on my protein  While I love henna, I may go back to cellophanes in the fall. They seemed to keep my protein balance in check better than the henna. My hair just seems to be constantly changing. I think I want to just keep it twisted and forget about it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 8, 2009)

Pre pooing right now with Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae Mask. I'll leave it in for a few hours

Later in the evening, I'll shampoo with Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus Shampoo (it's my first time using it and I'm excited because I  the conditioner and leave-in)

Then I'll dc overnight with Giovanni Power Treatment. I already used this to co wash and loved it, I can't wait to see how well it works as a dc!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yeah girl tiff, finally! I loved this mixture and I even left the Elucence MB on my hair as a leave-in. When I took the towel from around it ag=fter many hours, and my braids spilled down over my shoulders, my 2 nieces were in the room and said, "ooooh Auntie, your hair smells so good". I could smell it too. It really is nice. You should look into getting them both, they are organic too.



You know I can't resist a good recommendation!  Where did you get your Elucence from? Any website recommendations?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 8, 2009)

Deep conditioned with Avocado & Coconut milk masque for an hour (20-30min with heat).


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 8, 2009)

Did my post relaxer DCing last night.  Olive oil and Mizani Moisturefuze; followed by an application of Roux PC


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 8, 2009)

Dcing right now with Pantene Relaxed & Natural mixed with Ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Totally slacking on my protein  While I love henna, I may go back to cellophanes in the fall. They seemed to keep my protein balance in check better than the henna. My hair just seems to be constantly changing. I think I want to just keep it twisted and forget about it.


 
I trust things will turn out right for you! Good luck honey!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2009)

tiffers said:


> You know I can't resist a good recommendation!  Where did you get your Elucence from? Any website recommendations?


 
Yup, I think it was from www.naturallycurly.com.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 8, 2009)

DCing overnight with AO HSR + Qhemet heavy cream (love it!). I've been lazy lately but thank goodness my hair's okay. Must be the glycerine, water spray and Qhemet heavy cream I've been using.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've been really bad @ posting, but I've been doing my regular dc's. Dc'ing now on dry hair w/a protein tx mix of Crece Pelo, Toque Emergencia, K-Pak, ORS Replenishing and Pantene Breakage Defense. I have some breakage I'm really not feeling!!!


 wow. that sounds like a mean mix of protein. so did it work as far as stopping or slowing down on the breakage? i hope it did because i love your hair.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 8, 2009)

I dc'ed this morning with keracare humecto creme conditioner *new formula.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> I dc'ed this morning with keracare humecto creme conditioner *new formula.


 
They got a new formula? How is it?

Anywho I added ApHogee 2 step and  1 tbsp of coconut oil to GVP Nexxus Humectress and now Im under the heating cap chilling.....


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

deep conditioned with kbb deep conditioner. shampood with kbb juicy shampoo bar and then inshower conditioned with giovanni deeper moisture.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd like to join in on the challenge I am currently using MT 3 days a week any recommendations for deep conditioning? 

Also I am not clear as to what the mild protein means... in correlation to cowashing. Thanks!

I am currently DC with Lekair mixed with motions since I MT yesterday. I'll keep in on for an hour and wash out.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yup, I think it was from www.naturallycurly.com.


Thanks Aggers!!!!!  I ordered some Elucence MB, I was gonna get the other one, but it has lots of protein in it. My hair no likey protein, but I sure did want to get it, even though I knew my hair would hate it. That's a pj for ya erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

Clarified with Avalon Organics Babassu Clarifying Conditioner

Dc'ing right now with AO HSR, I'll be leaving it on overnight


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> They got a new formula? How is it?


The one in the bottle is a different formula than the one that comes in the 5 lb tub. The one in the bottle is thinner and most folks who try it don't like it. They've now changed the bottle version, IDK if it's the same formula as the tub, but it's thicker. 

I've never tried it though, it's on my list


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Clarified with Avalon Organics Babassu Clarifying Conditioner
> 
> Dc'ing right now with AO HSR, I'll be leaving it on overnight


 
Loving overnight DC's I see! Lol.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

mswoman said:


> I'd like to join in on the challenge I am currently using MT 3 days a week any recommendations for deep conditioning?
> 
> Also I am not clear as to what the mild protein means... in correlation to cowashing. Thanks!
> 
> I am currently DC with Lekair mixed with motions since I MT yesterday. I'll keep in on for an hour and wash out.


 
There are a lot of examples of protein and moisturizing deep conditioners on the front of this thread - please check it out and see if there are any there that would interest you, or maybe you might already have a few of them on hand. Welcome.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Thanks Aggers!!!!!  I ordered some Elucence MB, I was gonna get the other one, but it has lots of protein in it. My hair no likey protein, but I sure did want to get it, even though I knew my hair would hate it. That's a pj for ya erplexed


 
I can't wait to hear how your hair likes it. It can also be used as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to cowash my hair so badly but I only have time for it tomorrow. I will also be DCing but I have no idea what I'll be using yet. I need to go search my stash.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 10, 2009)

Clarified with Redken Cleansing Cream
I'm now sitting under the dryer with my GVC version of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Loving overnight DC's I see! Lol.


Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I can't wait to hear how your hair likes it. It can also be used as a leave in conditioner.


Cool! I'll be dc'ing with it and then using it as a leave in. I can't wait!


----------



## mswoman (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you! It took me a while but finally figured out how to get to the start up page! I do have some of these on hand. Amazing how I have all the right things but didn't have a clue as to how to use or apply them properly.



Aggie said:


> There are a lot of examples of protein and moisturizing deep conditioners on the front of this thread - please check it out and see if there are any htere that would interest you, or maybe you might already have a few of them on hand. Welcome.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone I did a shampoo, protein alfogee and DC moisturizer  yesterday, and I cut all the damage hair off myself.  I conditioning daily now and add coconut oil daily , alma oil , carefrree water , glycerin olive oil, and carrot all mixed together twice a day  , it very short loving my hair I wearing wigs or get a quick weave for work untill all my bald patches fill in ,  When I in quick I dc bi weekly.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

mswoman said:


> Thank you! It took me a while but finally figured out how to get to the start up page! I do have some of these on hand. Amazing how I have all the right things but didn't have a clue as to how to use or apply them properly.


 
You are quite welcomed. Enjoy your DCs.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, this morning I cowashed my braids first with Suave Humectant conditioner, then I DCed with a mixture of UBH Moisturizing Conditioner, Kenra MC, and Goddess Hair Growth Conditioner and I even threw in a little bit of Porosity Control conditioner just for the heck of it. For my leave in - I used WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner. I just love a tingly scalp.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 11, 2009)

deep conditioning now with HE/DT conditioner, egg, and oil without heat for an hour or two.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2009)

tiffers said:


> The one in the bottle is a different formula than the one that comes in the 5 lb tub. The one in the bottle is thinner and most folks who try it don't like it. They've now changed the bottle version, IDK if it's the same formula as the tub, but it's thicker.
> 
> I've never tried it though, it's on my list


 
Oh ok I had the thinner bottle version b4.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 12, 2009)

*I did a deep condition tonight. I use a mixture of ORS replenishing, Ion Reconstructor and Oils. I slightly dusted my ends and am now sitting patiently with rollerset hair waiting for it to dry.*


----------



## eocceas (Jul 12, 2009)

prepood with coconut oil overnight, Cowashed with Tresseme, dc'd with MOP-C hydration con which I am in love with. My hair finally really stays moisturized when airdried. Giovanni's Leave In and sealed with JBCO, then braided in 9 cornrows.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 12, 2009)

I am doing an over night dc. Hope it can make up for only being able to do it once per week. My schedule has been HECTIC.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 12, 2009)

_*Okay, only had time to do a cwash w/Lustrasilk while on vacation last week -

my game plan changed for Saturday - wound up doing an overnight dc with WEN Fig, SitriNillah conditioner and Brahmi oil - then mixed in during a.m. - mix of Joico Body Luxe/Moisture Recovery/Reconstructor, some leftover Mane nTail and aphoghee 2 minute, with a splash of Aveda Damaage Remedy    about to go rinse out so I can get on with my day..*_

*_don't ask...the moisture, then proteiny mix has been working for __me_*


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2009)

Co washed with Aquage Healing Conditioner

Dc'ing with Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor. I'll be leaving it on overnight


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 12, 2009)

amla co- wash mix 2hr
indigo 2 hr
dc with lekair + ORS Olive Oil 1 hour with microcap


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Co washed with Aquage Healing Conditioner
> 
> Dc'ing with Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor. *I'll be leaving it on overnight*


 
Uh Oh, here we go again 

.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 12, 2009)

I DC'd today with lustrasilk and I'm currently airdrying in a bun.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally back to dcing.  I am dcing tonight with YTC Mud Mask.  1 hr with steam and another hour with just the hydracap.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with a mix of oyin honey hemp, curls asian tea and vatika frosting(actually i didnt mix the vatika frositng in with the conditioners. i just used it on top of the conditioners as a sealant).


----------



## mswoman (Jul 13, 2009)

Yesterday dC with LeClair not mixed with anything. I'm still trying to figure out the mixture thing...


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2009)

im going to deep condition overnight again tonight with kbb deep conditioner and jane carter replenish conditioner.

i went swimming yesterday and clarifyed my hair and even though i deep conditioned overnight it still doesnt feel as soft as it used to so im gonnas deep condition again.
in the morning i will co wash with suave coconut. this is my fave right now.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

DC'ed on Wed. and Sat. with Profectiv Mega Growth Deep Strengthening and Nacidit Aloe Vera respectively; both for 1 1/2 hr without heat.  Did a moisturising COwash with Hello Hydration after the Profectiv DC.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone I did a  DC yesterday with a mixture coconut oil , alma oil , carefrree water , glycerin olive oil, and carrot , and I did an over night with alphogee moisturizer untill I went to hair dresser today for a quick weave for a couple of weeks for work untill all my bald patches fill in, This going to be hard becuause I like to DC three times a week, but I need to giv e my a rest from combing.  Last DC date July 13, 2009


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 14, 2009)

I will be deep conditioning tonight w/for one hour w/heat


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.


 
I just came back to say that the Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner has a mild fragrant scent and feels really really nice on my hair. It is pretty thick in consistency and when I put it on a separate patch of my hair, I felt the softening results almost immediately. I still have it in my hair and when I wash it out, that will be it's true moisturizing test.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thinking of what I wanna DC with on Thursday, keep it coming ladies.....


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2009)

deep condirioned overnight with shescentit fortifying hair mask. woke  up with nice and soft hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.

ETA: I made my henna without adding conditioner this time and realized something - the henna washed out a whole lot easier this time then when I used the gloss. I still like the gloss mind you, but the easy removal has somewhat altered how I will be hennaing my hair moving forward. When I want to use a henna cowash mixed with other powders and lots of conditioner, I will make it a gloss then for conditioning only and not necessarily for color deposit.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 14, 2009)

Dc'ing 2 to 3 times per week now. Dc'ing with oct tomorrow. Benefits of dc'ing often for me are more moisturised, resilient hair, reduced breakage and curlier hair


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Dc'ing 2 to 3 times per week now. Dc'ing with oct tomorrow. Benefits of dc'ing often for me are more moisturised, resilient hair, reduced breakage and curlier hair


 Wow evsbaby, your hair in your siggy looks so good and healthy. I  

your curls too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> deep condirioned overnight with shescentit fortifying hair mask. woke up with nice and soft hair.


 

Overnight Dcing seem to be picking up popularity in this thread. I will be sleeping with mine on tonight as well. I am feeling too lazy tonight and have no desire to wash it out now.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

Shampood with Blended Beauty Soy Cream Shampoo

Dc'ing now with Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix. I'll be leaving it in overnight. Not too sure how I feel about it right now, it kinda made my hair stiff upon application erplexed Maybe it'll be good after a few hours. Hopefully.....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Overnight Dcing seem to be picking up popularity in this thread. I will be sleeping with mine on tonight as well. I am feeling too lazy tonight and have no desire to wash it out now.


Oh yeah, overnight dc'ing is where it's at!!!!  Will this be your first overnighter?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 15, 2009)

DC'ing tonight without heat with Biolage hydra mixed with ORS, aloe vera juice, coconut milk, and sunflower oil.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 15, 2009)

Just deep conditioned for the first time with Elasta QP-DPR11 and.... OMG where has this stuff been all my life? I can't believe how incredibly soft and moisturized my hair feels now.  Thank you Garner for the package!!! You rock!!!!

This will definitely be a staple from this day forward.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

Just washed out my overnight DC and now my hair is feeling really really luscious and soft - and I'm almost 6 months post my last relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh yeah, overnight dc'ing is where it's at!!!!  Will this be your first overnighter?


 
Actually no it isn't, but I seem to be wanting to do it more and more as time goes on. By the way, that Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner is the ish girl. It has a very mild fragrance and I think you might like it a lot. It left my post henna'ed hair feeling really nice and soft. I haven't used the biotin one yet and now I can't wait to try it next. 

I will be purchasing the Jason Naturals Sea Kelp and Aloe Vera Conditioners later in the year as well.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 15, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh yeah, overnight dc'ing is where it's at!!!!  Will this be your first overnighter?



Whenever I do an overnight DC I always get an itchy scalp. I feel like I have creepy crawlies all over my head like your siggie!  I DC overnight anyway, that's how I roll.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 15, 2009)

Deep treated my hair today using a mix of Heenara, Sage, Honey, and Almond oil on dry hair for 2 hours w/o heat.  I used hot coconut milk instead of water to make the paste.  Then I washed with aritha & hibiscus tea and co-washed with Giovanni 50/50 conditioner.  Let me tell you, my hair is sooo soft right now and so manageable.  It really helped loosen my NG.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight again with oyin honey hemp conditioner.
this is the last time im deep conditioning until sunday. i just wanted to make sure my moisture was back because i clarifyed twice because i went swimming and the week before that i used a shampoo bar three times that week. i think my moisture is good though. i wont be shampooing for atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2009)

I will be dcing with steam using a protein condish.  I'm not sure which one I will use yet.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 16, 2009)

Today DC with Queen Helen and EVOO. No heat left on head for a long time.. Tonight full head baggy with castor oil, mega hair growth oil, and s curl.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been MIA since my laptop was broken til just today...Praise the Lord!!!  I'm DCing right now with a mix of Banana Burlee, EOs, Tea Tree Oil, Honey, Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, MT, MSM Powder.  I've increased my DCing to 3x/wk especially since I've been wearing my curlies (its still pretty short) and the heat and A/C has been drying it out.  This has really been helping keep it moisturized.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow evsbaby, your hair in your siggy looks so good and healthy. I
> 
> your curls too.


 
Thank you so much. I have a new head of hair since joining this challenge!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Deep treated my hair today using a mix of Heenara, Sage, Honey, and Almond oil on dry hair for 2 hours w/o heat. I used hot coconut milk instead of water to make the paste. Then I washed with aritha & hibiscus tea and co-washed with Giovanni 50/50 conditioner. Let me tell you, my hair is sooo soft right now and so manageable. It really helped loosen my NG.


 
This whole mix you used sound so yummy to me Muffin with the exception of the aritha  - my hair hates that powder.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 16, 2009)

Hopping onboard ladies, I am due a DC tonight, I will tonight and let you know what I used and my results.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Hopping onboard ladies, I am due a DC tonight, I will tonight and let you know what I used and my results.


 
An official welcome to the challenge pookiwah.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Whenever I do an overnight DC I always get an itchy scalp. I feel like I have creepy crawlies all over my head like your siggie!  I DC overnight anyway, that's how I roll.


LOL!!!! You know you adore my little bug!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

Shampood with Jessicurl Hair Cleansing Cream  I had really high hopes for this, since my hair is chronically dry. It made my hair more dry than an SLS shampoo!

Dc'ing right now with Jessicurl Too Shea! I'll dc under the dryer for an hour and then leave it on for a few hours after that. This is my first time using it and so far I like it. Softened my hair right up after using the Cleansing Cream


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

Darn it, I couldn't help it today. I ended up washing my hair again and DCing right now with Elucence MB Conditioner because the SE Curl Defining Mousse left flakes all up in my hair. That look does not go well with me at all. The good thing though is I got to DC early. I will be keeping this in since the Eucence MB is great as a leave in as well and it's cone free.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Darn it, I couldn't help it today. I ended up washing my hair again and DCing right now with Elucence MB Conditioner because the SE Curl Defining Mousse left flakes all up in my hair. That look does not go well with me at all. The good thing though is I got to DC early. I will be keeping this in since the Eucence MB is great as a leave in as well and it's cone free.


I was thisclose to using Elucence MB today!!! I literally had to do eeny-meeny-miney-moe with my eyes closed, because I couldn't make up my mind


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2009)

i wont be deep conditioning again until sunday. when i do it will be on dry hair with ors replenishing conditioner. i love that stuff.

or u know what? i may do a coconut milk mix with honey and avocado or olive oil. i have dont coconut milk in a minute and i think i just may. i used to love that stuff.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2009)

Aggers, I just used some Elucence MB as a leave in and was pleasantly surprised!  If it's this good at deep conditioning, I can't WAIT to try it!!! The consistency, scent and results remind me a lot of GVP Conditioning Balm


----------



## Pooks (Jul 16, 2009)

Tiffers you're just the sweetest lil DC junkie! And we're all headed that way thanks to Aggie, lol

So tonight I cowashed with AOWC and baking soda, then DC'd with AO GBP for about 45 mins (with heat for about 20). I then did my first ACV rinse, sealed, and set my hair using Curlformers. I'll see how my hair liked all this in the morning.

Happy DCing ladies


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I was thisclose to using Elucence MB today!!! I *literally had to do eeny-meeny-miney-moe with my eyes closed*, because I couldn't make up my mind


. This is too funny.




tiffers said:


> Aggers, I just used some Elucence MB as a leave in and was pleasantly surprised!  If it's this good at deep conditioning, I can't WAIT to try it!!! The consistency, scent and results remind me a lot of GVP Conditioning Balm


 
I have some in right now that I DC'ed with a cap on for a few hours, took the cap off but left my EMB in my hair. My nieces loves the smell of it. I especially love it because it is cone free and not that expensive either. I have the small bottle now it's time to purchase the 33 oz bottle.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Tiffers you're just the sweetest lil DC junkie! And we're all headed that way thanks to Aggie, lol
> 
> So tonight I cowashed with AOWC and baking soda, then DC'd with AO GBP for about 45 mins (with heat for about 20). I then did my first ACV rinse, sealed, and set my hair using Curlformers. I'll see how my hair liked all this in the morning.
> 
> Happy DCing ladies


 
Awww! , thank you pookiwah.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2009)

I mixed GVP NH, CON purple, EVOO, and castro oil for today DC.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy to report I have very happy, moist curls this morning - its a happy hair day!

Now to restrain myself for another few days - I am really trying hard to preserve my hairstyle - I just DCed and rinsed the back, not the front where I have some cute canerows right now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Happy to report I have very happy, moist curls this morning - its a happy hair day!
> 
> Now to restrain myself for another few days - I am really trying hard to preserve my hairstyle - I just DCed and rinsed the back, not the front where I have some cute canerows right now.


 
You can't go wrong with AOWC and AOGPB. They are staples of mine now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Under the steamer as I type.  Will be under here an hour with my sitrinillah.  Will leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 17, 2009)

Today I pooed with my shampoo bar & dced with AM, and AD


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 18, 2009)

I DC'd today with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes and then left it on for another 2.5 hours before rinsing it out.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 18, 2009)

dc for 1 hr 30 min with moisturizing conditioner, egg, and oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2009)

Shampood with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture Poo  Boo-boo garbage crap. Dried my hair out and made it feel as stiff as straw. I'm giving it away

Dc'ing right now with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture Con and I'll leave it on overnight


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Shampood with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture Poo  Boo-boo garbage crap. Dried my hair out and made it feel as stiff as straw. I'm giving it away


 
Tell us how you really feel !


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Shampood with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture Poo  *Boo-boo garbage crap. Dried my hair out and made it feel as stiff as straw.* I'm giving it away
> 
> Dc'ing right now with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture Con and I'll leave it on overnight


 

_*awwww sh*&**_ ....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 18, 2009)

Shampoo'd with ORS Aloe Poo then did a protein treatment with Joico Reconstructor and MT followed by DC with Banana Burlee 1hr with heat then 1 hour without.  Hair is feeling a lot softer so I'm happy I did the protein treatment after clarifying.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 18, 2009)

Pooed with my poo bar, did emergencee treatment followed by moisturizing dc.  Hair is thriving as a result of consistent DCs.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> *Tiffers you're just the sweetest lil DC junkie!* And we're all headed that way thanks to Aggie, lol
> So tonight I cowashed with AOWC and baking soda, then DC'd with AO GBP for about 45 mins (with heat for about 20). I then did my first ACV rinse, sealed, and set my hair using Curlformers. I'll see how my hair liked all this in the morning.
> Happy DCing ladies


 Girl, Aggie got me addicted!!!!  I just can't stop!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Tell us how you really feel !


I was just too disgusted with that crap! As SOON as it touched my hair, it instantly turned to straw! Had my hopes all high and stuff, everyone talking about the SAS miracle shampoo


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*awwww sh*&**_ ....


I'm so mad at myself for fallin for the hype! The fact that it has Dimethicone in it made me kind of hesitant to buy it, I mean really, what kind of shampoo has a cone in it? Isn't that what you use shampoo for, to get the cones OUT???!!! But I was like "Naw, everyone loves it! It's gonna be moisturizing, it's gonna be just like CON!"

:hardslap:


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 19, 2009)

dc'd with EQP Intense for 45 min after 4 hour henna yesterday.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 19, 2009)

I dusted my ends last night, and today my strands will be treated to a mix of AO GBP and HSR - I might even throw some honey and wheatgerm oil in there. Mmmmm...


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

DCing now with CoN Professional Extreme Moisture mixed with EVOO and JBCO.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I am applying a henna treatment to my hair and maybe use some MT and CON reconstructor as my strengthening treatments today. Don't know what I will be using as DC treatment yet though.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 19, 2009)

I dced with Biolage conditioning balm. My hair turned out soft and nice.. I have a fresh relaxer too. Will be updating my siggy tom.


----------



## sheedahp (Jul 19, 2009)

D/C'd with Plamer's Coconut Milk/Oil protein pack mixed with EVOO overnight on dry hair under plastic cap. Rinsed out, went to the gym came home did an egg conditioning under plastic cap for 20 min, rinsed and followed with Nioxin System 3 shampoo and conditioner.  Hair feels very strong!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I henna'ed my hair today for conditioning and strengthening only - not for color. I cowashed it out with David Babaii Amplifying Conditioner and v05 Sun Kissed Rasberry Conditioner. I followed it up with a 5 minute protein treatment of an egg, evoo, MT, CON Reconstructor and honey. I am now DCing with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. I think I am going to leave it in overnight and wash it out in the morning.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm under my pibbs now with ors hair mayonnaise.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

DCed again this afternoon with Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner and is leaving it in overnight tonight. I had used an egg treatment in my hair that made my hair pretty hard and I am trying to get the suppleness back in it. I will not be using whole eggs in my hair anymore I don't think. I'll stick with just the yolk.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be steaming with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for 1 hour


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 20, 2009)

_*DC'd yesterday on dry hair for 2 hrs..SitriNillah, Joico Mix, YTC Mask and bootleg oil mix. Finished up with WEN Fig, then used KBB hair milk, Qhemet Burdock Root cream for airdrying.*_


----------



## mswoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Will DC with Nexxus and LaClair overnight


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jul 21, 2009)

DC'd Sunday night with SE olive moisturizing treatment for one hr without heat


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

prepoo/dc/cw for 2.5 hrs. with moisturizing & mild protein conditioner....getting ready to baggy now and head to bed. have a great night ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> DCed again this afternoon with Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner and is leaving it in overnight tonight. I had used an egg treatment in my hair that made my hair pretty hard and I am trying to get the suppleness back in it. I will not be using whole eggs in my hair anymore I don't think. I'll stick with just the yolk.


 
The suppleness is back I'm happy to say, thanks to my Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner that I slept in last night.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't been in this thread for a looooong time. I'm in the DC every other day challenge and I post there more. I straightened my hair last Friday and I can't wash it till Thursday night and it is driving me crazy!! I am so used to dc'ing often. I am planning to get a full sew in next week, but now I'm wondering how I will survive that....*sigh*


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 21, 2009)

DCd tonight for the FIRST TIME with SitriNillah.  Umm, can we say ?  That stuff is divine!!  My hair had such softness and marvelous clumping going on, and then shrinkage kicked in and it's back to 2 inches. Oh well, at least she's soft!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 22, 2009)

Did a protein Pre-poo for about 30-45 minutes (while I exercised, lol) on dry hair using a mixture of mayo, avocado oil, molasses, and braggs liquid aminios.  Then I shampooed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Shampoo (which also contains protein).  Then I followed up with a moisturizing DC using a mix of AOHSR, AOWC, Honey, and coconut oil for an hour (30min. with heat).  My hair is still wet now, but so far it feels butter soft, and my hair seemed a lot stronger when I did a strand test.


----------



## tgrowe (Jul 22, 2009)

Whooh! It's been a while since I posted on this site. DC today with UBH Deep Condish for 30 minutes with heat and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol/Kenra Deep Condish with heat for 15-20 minutes with heat.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2009)

tonight im going to deep treat overnight with kbb deep conditioner topped off with vatika frosting.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesterday washed with Apoghee shampoo and did a 5 min Apogee reconstructor.
Applied Lacio Lacio braided hair up and my hair came out with so much shine and body.Very pleased.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Under the steamer now with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2009)

Will be mixing 2 eggs, LeKair Plus, and EVOO for protein prepoo, and after poo I will DC with GVP NH or CON purple for Thursday.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I still in my quick weave , since July 13, 2009 , thats was last dc for this month and I posted on LHF , it really hard for me not to wash and DC my hair , I will DC once I out of my quick weave.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 23, 2009)

I got sidetracked yesterday, but come what may I'm gonna wash n DC tonight dangit!  My hair is cussin me out (broken hairs in sink when I moistened it today...)


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 23, 2009)

I tried one of those egg treaments last weekend and it came out pretty well. I mixed an egg, conditioner and avocado oil...covered with a plastic cap for about 20/25 mins. Then followed up by DC'ing with shescentit avocado rinse mixed with some evoo. 
I think I'll do this again next time I need some protein.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a thin watery paste of amla, shikakai, brahmi and kalpi tone powders sitting on my hair now and will follow up with a DC mix of Joico Color Endure, Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioners and some hot evoo. I think I will be doing a beer rinse as my final rinse today too.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanna hear all about it Aggie, down to the brand of beer!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I wanna hear all about it Aggie, down to the brand of beer!


 
Will do Pookiwah. I think I'll use the guiness stout that I had opened for a couple of days for it to go flat. Yesterday it wasn't flat yet, but today it is so I will be using that. The Busch beer I have is not opened yet and I may use that one on Sunday after my henna treatment. I liked how my hair looked after using our local beer called 'kalik'. It had this beautiful shine and it felt a little thicker too. I had mixed it with jojoba oil then.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm dcing with ORS, AM, TJ Nourish spa, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. This is my first time trying the Hibiscus, Aggie raves about it and I can see why. I think my hair is gonna turn out really soft.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2009)

i havent deep conditioned since sunday. i need to do it tonight but my hair feels so good i dont know if i want to lol.
if i dont deep condition then i will just do an oil treatment overnight i will mix some coconut oil and some amla oil and use a plastic cap.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 23, 2009)

Dcing now with my Banana Burlee Mix tho I added more Burlee (felt too thin) and some Coconut Oil for added softness and moisture.  I'm being lazy and won't rinse til morning so it's fresh for work too.  Can't wait to get home to get my KBB and Haiveda packages so I can try out my new conditioners.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 24, 2009)

Last night - washed with Giovanni Tea Tree & Pep poo, then DC'd with AO GBP and a splash of WC


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have a thin watery paste of amla, shikakai, brahmi and kalpi tone powders sitting on my hair now and will follow up with a DC mix of Joico Color Endure, Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioners and some hot evoo. I think I will be doing a beer rinse as my final rinse today too.


 


pookiwah said:


> I wanna hear all about it Aggie, down to the brand of beer!


 


Aggie said:


> Will do Pookiwah. I think I'll use the guiness stout that I had opened for a couple of days for it to go flat. Yesterday it wasn't flat yet, but today it is so I will be using that. The Busch beer I have is not opened yet and I may use that one on Sunday after my henna treatment. I liked how my hair looked after using our local beer called 'kalik'. It had this beautiful shine and it felt a little thicker too. I had mixed it with jojoba oil then.


 
*Here you go Pookiwah:-*

*My update on my ayurveda rinse:* 
Firstly, my ayurveda rinse really made my hair feel very strong. I am 6 months post and trying to keep my new growth as strong as possible before texlaxing again. I don't particularly care about the straight ends still left on my head. Now there is one thing I will alter about my rinse next wash and that is I will leave out the shikakai powder and make it a more moisturizing rinse next time. For example, I'll add some bhringraj and/or hibiscus petal powder mixed with brahmi and kalpi tone powders. 

*As for the guiness stout rinse:* 
All I can say is wow. It smelled bad to me but it sure did get the job done. First of all, it's best to leave it in for about 3 - 5 minutes with a plastic cap on, then rinse it out with cool water. I added some of my leave in that I made with water, v05 moisture milks conditioner, glycerine, and olive oil mixed together. It smelled divine and the guiness stout smell was none-existent. 

Now when my hair dried was when I noticed how thick, shiny and healthy it looked. My hair really loves beer it seems. I will be doing this again with some Busch beer I bought yesterday for after my henna treatment on Sunday. I will add some jojoba oil to that one because I forgot to add it to the guiness stout rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm dcing with ORS, AM, TJ Nourish spa, Suave Humectant, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Hibiscus. This is my first time trying the Hibiscus, Aggie raves about it and I can see why. I think my hair is gonna turn out really soft.


 

Hey flowinlocks, how did you like the hibiscus petal powder girlie? I want details.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 24, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Will be mixing 2 eggs, LeKair Plus, and EVOO for protein prepoo, and after poo I will DC with GVP NH or CON purple for Thursday.


 
I hope this turns out good, its sitting on my head now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2009)

I will be henna'ing and DCing my hair again maybe tomorrow or Sunday. I will update later with the details of what I will be using.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still in the washing process and my hair feel so freaking good. At the moment I am sitting with NPF and Aphogee 2 min on hair for 10 mins then imma just wash it out and then rinse with CON purple.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

I henna'ed myhair last night and slept with it on. This morning I got up, cowashed it out with Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze Conditioner, now I am DCing with a mixture of SE Moisturizing Treatment, SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner, BTZ Last Call Hair Masque and UBH Deep Conditioner. 

I am trying to use up some sample packs on this thick 4 inch long new growth of mine. It is just sucking up DCs like crazy. My relaxed hair is not so thirsty but my new growth is out of control. I will keep the DC in until later this evening and I will follow up with a beer and cool water rinse.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the results with beer info Aggie, sounds like I really need to try it. I'll have a go when my hair is loose or in small plaits which should be soon. 

Pls copy your post into my beer rinse thread in case you can help someone who's curious about it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dc'd last night with CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie with steam for 1 hour.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 25, 2009)

prepoo/dc/cw for 1.5 hrs. with moisturizing conditioner, egg, and 1 tbsp. oil. 

Will shampoo and do a quick cw in the shower.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Thanks for the results with beer info Aggie, sounds like I really need to try it. I'll have a go when my hair is loose or in small plaits which should be soon.
> 
> Pls copy your post into my beer rinse thread in case you can help someone who's curious about it.


 

Sure enough pook, send me the link again please so I can do so.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 26, 2009)

Baggied overnight with Dabur amla gold on my length and a 50-50 mix of Ovation and almond oil on my scalp. 

Shampoo'd and did an Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  DCing now with CoN Professional Moisture Extreme mixed with JBCO and EVOO.  About to go throw on my microwave heat cap.  
Will be following up with CoN Porosity corrector.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Washed and conditioned with joico k-pak then Dc'd last night with lustrasilk. My hair feels so soft and smooth. I'm in love with joico k-pak.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

Last night I finally washed out my DC I had put in yesterday morning. I used some GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler and my new growth literally turned to butter - why didn't somebody tell me about this wonderful product. When I go to the US again, I will be purchasing about 4 more of these for my new growth while in this long year's stretch. I mean WOW! I was able to detangle my hair almost effortlessly.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 26, 2009)

I washed my hair with Suave Humectant. Now I'm sitting under the dryer with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 26, 2009)

DC'ed Wed. and Sat. on dry hair for 2hrs.


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it too late to join? If not I would like to join. I just joined the site today I have a twa, just bc'd. If I'm allowed to join I will be dcing with elasta QP DPR-11, lekair cholesterol, ors pak and I am waiting on my hairveda strinillah to arrive. I dc 2-3x weekly. I cowash everyday. I've already been dcing and my hair is loving it


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have not posted here for a while. I hope everyone is going strong.
I did my DC over the weekend and I rollerset my hair. Next DC will be on the weekend again.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2009)

this weekend instead of deep conditioning i decided to do hot oil treatments overnight and my hair loved it. i used coconut oil, lisa hair elixer and vatika frosting. i did it all this weekend and i woke up to soft lush hair.
now i think my new obsession will be oils and not conditioners lol.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2009)

nikz24 said:


> Is it too late to join? If not I would like to join. I just joined the site today I have a twa, just bc'd. If I'm allowed to join I will be dcing with elasta QP DPR-11, lekair cholesterol, ors pak and I am waiting on my hairveda strinillah to arrive. I dc 2-3x weekly. I cowash everyday. I've already been dcing and my hair is loving it


 
Welcome to the challenge nikz24. I will add you in now and happy hair growing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2009)

Under the steamer now using Yes to Carrots Mud Mask


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have not posted here for a while. I hope everyone is going strong.
> I did my DC over the weekend and I rollerset my hair. Next DC will be on the weekend again.


 
Welcome back Mandy.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone I am dc now and for the next two days  with a mixture coconut oil , alma oil , carefrree water , glycerin olive oil, and carrot , and I will do an over night with alphogee moisturizer , Ijust came out of my quick weave that I had for 14 days ,  my bald patches fill in yrah.  I will be wearing a wig for the next 4 days untiull I go back to the hairdresser on Sat.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure if I already posted. I did an Amla treatment on Sunday for an hour. I then deep conditioned with Babassu butter conditioner for 30 minutes. I rollerset and flatironed my hair and put it up in a bun.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 28, 2009)

I finally used the last of my DC mix up on saturday.  I added some SE Olive Oil condish to it and that really made it better to apply.  My hair felt really soft and strong after my whole wash routine.  I'm in a twist out until tomorrow and then I'll be DCing with my new Hairveda condish or with Shescentit Herbal condish.


----------



## sevetlana (Jul 28, 2009)

I dced last night.. 6 months down 6 to go.. But I think I will continue this even if there are no other challenges like this, my hair loves it.


----------



## nikz24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dcing right now on dry hair with elasta DPR-11 mixed with honey and coconut oil. Will leave on for a couple hours then rinse out and do a quick cowash.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2009)

tonight i will deep condition overnight. i think i want to use shescentit's fortifying hair mask since it has a little protein. but i really dont know becuase i havent deep conditioned in about a week but my hair still feels so soft because i co wash daily and do HOT. so i dont know if i should deep condition or not.

matter of fact i will wait until tomorrow morning and i will deep treat on dry hair for an hour with ORS replenishing. that way i dont have to worry about over conditioning(because it can happen).


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Jul 28, 2009)

i havent checked in awhile. but I have been dc'ing every 3 days religiously.  I dc'ed on Sat with a mixture of alterego garlic and dpr11 for 30 minutes.  I am dc'ing today with silicon and alterego garlic(my hair has been shedding lately from dryness)


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 29, 2009)

*Checkin in: I deep conditioned with a mixture of ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise.*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 29, 2009)

Did a thick henna gloss today, cowashed, then DC'ed with Lustrasilk Mango Shea Butter conditioner. At 12 weeks post this stuff had the new growth curlies POPPIN.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 29, 2009)

Deep conditioned for an 1 1/2 hours (30min on low heat/an hour no heat) using an avocado and egg yolks.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now for a few hours, maybe even overnight with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2009)

deep conditioned with jessicurl too shea with coconut oil on top. that was after i shampood with chagrin valley carrot milk and honey shampoo bar.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Will be dcing with steam with Methi Sativa's Revocery System step 2.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2009)

Imma wash with Aphogee, then add my NPF and 2min and sit with that on for 10-15 mins, then I will DC with IDK yet..... maybe CON purple adding some EVOO and castro oil. I have to know by tomorrow.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted, sorry.

DC'ing right now with my Yes to Carrots Mud mask.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 31, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Imma wash with Aphogee, then add my NPF and 2min and sit with that on for 10-15 mins, then I will DC with IDK yet..... maybe CON purple adding some EVOO and castro oil. I have to know by tomorrow.


 
Ok I changed my mind about the DC I am using LeKair Cholestrol Plus, EVOO, Castro Oil, and some ORS. I need to go to Sallys to see if they have a big thingy of the LeKair Plus.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 31, 2009)

I tried KBB Deep Conditioner for the first time.  My hair didn't feel so good.  But I'm gonna blame that on the fact that clarified beforehand.  I'll try it once more with my regular shampoo in a few days.  
Anybody else use KBB DC?


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 31, 2009)

Haven't posted here in a minute. Been in braids and too lazy to post. Tomorrow I plan on DCing with Lustrasilk shea butter and mango condish mixed with evoo, honey and SAA for at least 30 minutes or more cos my hair is just giving me all kinds of hayle.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 31, 2009)

Washed Hair last night with Aphogee Damaged Hair and Then used Aphogee Intensive Keratin Treatment as my DC Applied Lacio lacio, and braided hair up in  4 sections. In the A.M. applied JBCO to my ends.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 31, 2009)

im gonna be out in the hot A$$ sun all day tomorrow so tonight i will deep condition overnight with the afroveda ashlii amla conditioner.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 31, 2009)

deep condition with giovanni hair reconstructor


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> deep condition with giovanni hair reconstructor


 
I didn't even know that Giovanni had a reconstructor. Off to go check it out.


----------



## Rotasaruai (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi ladies I'm in on this. It's my first challenge and I'm excited. I will have DC with a plastic cap til morning time.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

I steamed for 1 hour last night with Sitrinillah.  Still got it in now.  Questionable when I will actually wash it out.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 1, 2009)

Checking in- DC'ing overnight with L'Occitane mask.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey ladies! Been MIA for a while and have been neglecting my hair erplexed

Finally washed last night with Ojon Shine & Protect Shampoo

Dc'd overnight with Jessicurl WDT, still have it on and probably won't wash it out until later in the afternoon


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I'm excited that this is my first LHCF challenge!  Wow - I never knew so many DC treatments existed!  You ladies are hair scholars!

I deep conditioned last Saturday and then this past Wednesday.

On Sat. I used DPR-11 and sat beneath the dryer, rinsed before going to bed.  But on Wednesday, I used Lustrasilk Shea Mango with some Olive Oil.  I've been loyal to DPR-11 for a few years, but there was something very nice about the LSM and Olive Oil - my hair was softer than usual.

Since I am going to DC twice a week (Sat. and Wed.) I think that I will go with the Wed. routine again tonight.

I'm so happy!  I feel like I'm finally developing a hair regimen!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 1, 2009)

DC'd Wed with Stirilinah (sp?) for the first time.  I thought my hair came out okay with it.  I used heat for an hour then left it overnight cause I was tired and didn't feel like rinsing and putting in twist.  My hair felt okay but I'm going to need to use it a couple more times to form an opinion of it.  

Shay72 I know you use it and love it.  What's the best way to use it for optimal results?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^I use it on preoiled hair.  I use a plastic cap for an hour then I take the plastic cap off and steam for an hour.  HTH.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 1, 2009)

So last night, I put coconut oil on my head and covered it with a shower cap. This morning the hair was damp but soft. I shampooed and DC'd for about 45 minutes with Lustrasilk cholesterol + mango mixed with porosity control, SAA, coconut oil and EVOO. My hair was softer than usual. I detangled in the shower, blowdried with only Sabino on my hair. Then I flat ironed with dabs of CHI silk infusion and my hair feels like SILK. I love Sabino and CHI.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

The only thing protein I used on my hair today is Joico k-pak Reconstructing Shampoo and I followed it up with some Joico Color Endure Conditioner which of course is still in my hair. I am leaving it until tomorrow. So I guess you could say I am DCing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

Rotasaruai said:


> Hi ladies I'm in on this. It's my first challenge and I'm excited. I will have DC with a plastic cap til morning time.


 
An official welcome to the forum and to the DC challenge Rotasaruai. Enjoy your hair journey to the fullest, even the pitfalls, they will teach you what NOT to do with your hair. Pay close attention to what works and not works for your hair and make adjustments as they occur. Your hair will thank you for it and if you have any challenges, don't hesitate to ask questions. We're here to help each other.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2009)

Checking in ladies.....dcw now for without heat for an hour or two w/moisturizing conditioner, egg, and oil.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 1, 2009)

_*
Tired..prepping for an overnight dc..

about to apply some Cocosta/Brahmi/Bootleg Shalini oil to my hair along with a mix of KBB/SitriNillah/WEN/YTC --

will follow up with a proteiny Joico mix tomorrow..*_


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 2, 2009)

*I deep conditioned this woolly mess today. I use an egg, Lekair Cholesterol, Oil. I use this is a weekly protein wash. I followed up with a mixture of ORS Replenshing conditioner, SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise and Honey.*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess you could say that I DCW with Aussie Moist Conditioner this morning - I love how thick and moisturizing this conditioner is.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm gonna dc with S.E. Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise for 15 mins under the dryer.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 2, 2009)

DCing now with my microwave heat cap.  Using a mix of:
-Mizani
-Cocasta oil
-Almond oil
-EVOO
My hair was wet with chlorine so I am really trying to up the moisturizing power of my DC.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 2, 2009)

I dc'd last night with lutrasilk sheabutter and mango cholesterol mixed with vitamin e oil and honey. left it on overnight and rinsed in the morning.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm about to jump in the shower and rinse off this AO WC/evco/avocado oil/vit e oil mix that I've had in my hair since last night.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm still at this long and hard twice a week.  I need to check i more.  My last relaxer was about 4 weeks ago and I'm stretching until the 2nd week in October.  I did not post progress pics last time, I was too busy to take them, but I will in October, and I will post to the thread to show progress I have made.

I deep conditioned this weekend with both 

-Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner
-Silk Elements Cholesterol.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will steam for 1 hr with CD's Vanilla Black Smoothie


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 3, 2009)

Did an Emergencee treatment on Saturday, which I followed with AO Rose Masqueta mixed with Brahmi Amla oil and JBCO.  Had hair out so had to cowash on Sunday; did a quickie DC of Perlier Olive Oil Mask mixed with Kimble Shea Butter Mask for 15 minutes.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 4, 2009)

DC'd Saturday w/AO HSR for 1 hr with a warm towel


----------



## Pooks (Aug 4, 2009)

DC'd with a mix of AO HSR and WC after my henna on Sunday - didn't leave it on long enough...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be washing my hair with my tea but adding some of my homemade beer shampoo to it for a good cleaning of my hair and scalp. I will follow it up with a little bit of Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment and DCing with AO HSR this morning.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 4, 2009)

Ladies I don't know if I want to DC until saturday because my hair feels and looks fabulous. Sabino and CHI silk infusion are the truth for my flatironing needs. But I need to DC tomorrow to get my hair in condition for my relaxer whenever that is.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still in and deep co-washing once a week whilst in my braids.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight this weekend with afroveda ashlii amla sealed with her rice bran oil.

last night i did an overnight oil treatment with hairveda cocasta oil.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 4, 2009)

DC'ed last week on Wed., and Sat.  I plan to do the same this week.  Haven't decided which conditioners I'm going to use, but I will leave them in for about 1 1/2 to 2hrs without heat.  I might do an overnight on Fri or Sat if I do the 2-step aphrogee.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Aug 4, 2009)

I FINALLY took out my kinky twists! 

7/25/09 Ajuar henna -used hotwater, evoo lemon juice (overnight) morningmixed 1/2 cup indigo& 1 cup-silk powder. Applied to hair 1hr + 1hr. under dryer. DC'd with Giovanni 50/50 balance and Alter Ego nourishing con- dryer 15min. The shedding greatly decreased.

7/31/09 Glorious Crown-Protein Hair con- 1hr. 
Giovanni reconstructor w/ olive oil butter on ends only-15min under dryer
My hair felt great and the shedding completely stopped.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2009)

im think im going to deep condition overnight again with the afroveda ashlii amla conditioner. my hair just does not feel all that good today and it started with my co wash so im just going to do this overnight. i dont think its too much conditioning and if it is then i just wont do it again until this upcoming weekend.


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 5, 2009)

DC'd for 30 minutes w/heat with AOHSR mixed with VCO and Honey .


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I will be washing my hair with my tea but adding some of my homemade beer shampoo to it for a good cleaning of my hair and scalp. I will follow it up with a little bit of Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment and DCing with AO HSR this morning.


 
I washed my hair with my Aritha & Hibiscus tea this morning .  I've got to try that beer stuff one day.  I now use the Avocados strictly for protein pre-poos followed up with a DC using my AO conditioners.  I figure since I have unrefined Avocado Oil I'll mostly be using that mixed with egg yolk and AOGPB as a protein pre-poo.  I'm too lazy to mash Avocados all the time, lol.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

I dc'd overnight with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. I rinsed it out this morning and used LTR leave in and I am airdrying. My hair is super soft.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 5, 2009)

I dc'd today with a mix of 3 dcs, honey, avocado oil and vitamin e oil on dry hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 5, 2009)

dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 3 hrs. without heat.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 5, 2009)

Went swimming sunday night and even after using Ion's swimmers condish (which did help) my hair felt dry.  I DC'd with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Mango Cholesterol and VCO and that helped.  Today I am DCing with Hairveda Stirinillah (sp?) which should really put it to the test.  Did a hot oil treatment, diluted castile oil poo, shescentit avocado oil condish and will do an ACV rinse, leave-ins and twist for the day.  I need my hair to get back to normal by saturday.


----------



## tgrowe (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, I relaxed my hair today after a 11 week stretch and DC afterwards with Proclaim Cholesterol. See what had happened was... see, I saw it on sale at Sally's for $2.99 and thought it was too good to pass up. I put some on my hair, placed a plastic cap and sat under the dryer for about ten-eleben minutes. I thought to myself, "Man my hair feels like a brick." So I rinsed, reapplied like a dummy, and my hair was like, "Uhm rinse me already." So I applied my beloved GVP Humectress Deep Condition and my hair felt delicious. DC for 15 minutes with heat and everybody's happy!
The moral of the story is: Sometimes going cheap aint' always the answer. Your hair will let you know. That dang Proclaim cholesterol SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Steaming right now with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

I was so lazy yesterday that I did not wash out my DC of AO HSR. In fact, it is now all air dried and feels so soft to the touch so it ended up being a leave-in deep conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2009)

Shampood with DermOrganics Sulfate Free Shampoo
Conditioned for about 10 mins with AO GPB
Dc'ing right now with DermOrganics Intensive Argan Oil Mask. I'll be leaving it in overnight


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 6, 2009)

Dcing right now with ORS, TJ Nourish Spa, Horsetail, Nettle, Brahmi, Bhringraj, and a little Suave for eaiser rinsing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I DCW'd a few minutes ago with a some AO GPB conditioner mixed with my ayurveda rinse. My hair feels so soft right now too.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Shampood with DermOrganics Sulfate Free Shampoo
> Conditioned for about 10 mins with AO GPB
> Dc'ing right now with DermOrganics Intensive Argan Oil Mask. I'll be leaving it in overnight


 
Girl tiffs, this leaving in the DC overnight is working so wonderfully for me right now especially since I am busier.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

i deep conditioned today for an hour on dry hair without heat with oyin honey hemp. that stuff is amazing. and im upset becuase i only have one more use out of my bottle. im thinking of driving the hour to the oyin store.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 6, 2009)

DCing/steaming in a warm bath with plastic cap. AO Island Naturals, never used this one before...!


----------



## Rotasaruai (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay This is my first challenge and I've been doing well. I'd rather DC with natural homemade products. Right now I'm using EVOO, AphoGee 2 minute constructor and Silicone mix. I use a plastic cap and heating cap for 30 min to 45 min. I am satisfied with these products thus far.

The AphoGee is a keeper.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

shampoo and codition with Porosity conditioner and shampoo love that smell I used this in my hair before putting my henna and I will DC with I DC with  GCP conditioning balm love it my hair coming back slowly.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I was so lazy yesterday that I did not wash out my DC of AO HSR. In fact, it is now all air dried and feels so soft to the touch so it ended up being a leave-in deep conditioner.



This is exactly what I do, espesh whilst in braids. 

I'm washing my braids with MT and DCing with AO HSR and leaving some in as a leave-in DC. Works for my braids perfectly. 2nd time this week. Only problem is the braids are getting too old too fast, so they're out within the next week. That'll give me 4.5 weeks in them which is still good.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> This is exactly what I do, espesh whilst in braids.
> 
> I'm washing my braids with MT and DCing with AO HSR and leaving some in as a leave-in DC. Works for my braids perfectly. 2nd time this week. Only problem is the braids are getting too old too fast, so they're out within the next week. That'll give me 4.5 weeks in them which is still good.


 

This is working so well for me too seeing that I am wearing my hair in cornrows with a wig over it.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm washing my hair with some of my ayurveda tea rinse mixed with my homemade beer shampoo and a little bit of David Babaii Hydrating Shampoo. This mixture makes my hair feel so full and luscious. 

I will be DCing this morning with a 1oz pack eack of Roux Moisture Recovery Professional Protein Pack Treatment mixed with Ion Effective Care Treatment. I will most likely follow it up with some Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner and leave it in all day, and wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Under the steamer now with YTC Mud Mask.  This is after leaving it in overnight.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am dcing on dry hair right now with a mix of ors, aussie moist,elasta qp, avocado oil, vitamin e oil and honey. I will leave this on for a few hours then shampoo and condition with TJ nourish spa.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 9, 2009)

I DC'd yesterday with Shea Mango cholesterol.  My hair is a little dry and fat today because I added a new product to the mix and it just didn't work out - so thinking about doing it again, sans the new product.


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 9, 2009)

DC'd today with AOGPB mixed w/honey and grapeseed oil on damp hair for 30 minutes w/heat.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Yesterday was hair day.... I washed with Joico K-pak shampoo and used the K-pak conditioner under a cap for 5 mins. I then sat under the dryer for 30 mins with a mix of shea butter mango cholesterol and EVOO. I then rollerset and when it dried I did the saran wrap treatment. My hair is very soft and shiny and looks pretty good for 5 weeks post.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 9, 2009)

I washed with Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo, then DC'd with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing conditioner (sat under the dryer for 20 minutes).


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 9, 2009)

*I'm checking in I deep conditioned my hair last night.*


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 10, 2009)

dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 1 hr. without heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dc'd with steam and Sitrinillah. As usual my hair loves this stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 10, 2009)

i deep conditioned my hair yesterday with ashlii amala deep conditioner.
im thinking about doing an overnight treat tonight with oyin honey hemp conditioner. i truly cannot get enough of that stuff. plus that will make it easier to trim off some of the damage from the front of my hair which is starting to irk me. its either that or shaving my hair off lol.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 11, 2009)

DCing now with Mizani moisturefuze mixed with a bunch of different oils.  In ten minutes it will have been in my head for an hour.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just DC using LeKair Plus, Aphogee 2 step, coconut oil, EVOO, and castro oil, and GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a mild protein pre-poo treatment for 30 minutes this morning with CON Reconstructing Conditioner without heat followed by a quick ayurveda rinse and DC'ed with Aussie Moist Conditioner. I didn't use any shampoo today.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it to late to join?  I'm new to the forum.  I started deep conditioning tonight.  I did 30 minutes under the dryer in a plastic cap with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.  My pics are in my profile under "the new me".


----------



## mswoman (Aug 11, 2009)

DC tonight with Joboba Oil and tea tree deep conditioner


----------



## eocceas (Aug 11, 2009)

Checking in...Pre-poo and dc'ing with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner...just got this today, been experiencing some shedding lately hopefully this works


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 11, 2009)

shampoo and codition with Porosity conditioner and love that smell, THE SHAMPOO IS EASY ON MY HAIR , I  DC with GCP conditioning balm love it my hair coming back GREAT ONLY ONE BALD SPOT LEFT , IT BEEN A MONTH CUTTING OFF DAMAGE HAIR, I EVEN USED mt FOOR THIRTY MIN , I wash out, no damge so far. I DC three times a week.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 11, 2009)

i deep conditioned earlier today with oyin honey hemp conditioner. cant nobody tell me that conditioner isnt the best because i know it is lol.


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 12, 2009)

Pre-poo'ed overnight with 1/2 an avocado, egg yolk, avocado oil, and a bit of AOGPB.  Then I exercised for thirty minutes, shampoo'ed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Shampoo, co-washed with AOWC (to get out the little avocado bits), and now I'm DC'ing for thirty minutes w/heat using AOHSR mixed with coconut oil and honey.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Washed with Aphogee for damaged hair and followed up with a 2 min. keritan reconst.
Last night Did my Aphogee protien treatment and moisturizer.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructing Treatment in my hair.  I will be getting under the steamer shortly for 1 hour.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 12, 2009)

tonight i am going to do an overnight treat with kbb deep conditioner. i love that stuff and i shampooed my hair earlier and didnt have a chance to condition so i just used the deep conditioner as a leave in mixed with hair milk.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

I am hendigo'ing right now as I type this post. I am using karishma henna and indigo by mehandi that IDareT'sHair bought me - thanks Terri. 

I will be washing it out after about 2 hours and cowashing with v05 free Me Freesia Conditioner. DCing overnight with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioners. So far I have about 45 more minutes to go. It's gonna be a late night for me tonight I feel.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 12, 2009)

You all are making me want to condition my hair again, and I just finished shampooing and dc'ing just one hour ago!  I love a good dc!  I did try a new conditioner today, Giovanni's smooth as silk. It made my relaxed ends feel like a silk scarf. It also put my natural poofy roots to shame, made them really soft and airy, not silky. Oh well, I really did like how it made my hair look and feel. At least my ends look good!


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 12, 2009)

Checking in. I am keeping up.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 13, 2009)

Dc'd on monday with Lustrasilk cholesterol amd my hair felt weird. Maybe because I didn't add the PC and SAA to it this time. So definitely next wash I'll be sure to add them


----------



## chebaby (Aug 13, 2009)

deep conditioned overnight with kbb deep conditioner. hair feels amazing so i wont need to deep condition again until monday.


----------



## jerseygurl (Aug 13, 2009)

Did a steam treatment with a mixture of condish, SAA, PC, jojoba oil, EVOO and honey. My hair felt quite nice for 18 weeks posts. Did a nice rollerset too but wrapped it straight


----------



## Rotasaruai (Aug 13, 2009)

I am Dc'ing right now w/Apoghee 2minute reconstructor. It's been 3 hours. I am about ready to rinse. I've been DC'ing 2-3 x's a week. I've been trying the Silicone Mix. It makes my hair very soft. I noticed after I bought it contains mineral oil. I will finish this jar and move to something else. 
I'm using the Silicone mix, Lacio Lacio and sometimes I mix EVOO w/Aphogee 2 min. recon. 
I may try Nexxus or Mizani conditioners or lean more towards Natural products.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 14, 2009)

DC'd last night for 2 hours (no heat) with AO WC, and cowashed with AO JAY.  Sealed with shea butter mix for moist juicy bantu out high pony on my plaits today.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 14, 2009)

Dced last night with Silicone Mix, AM and Ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 14, 2009)

dc 30 min. with heat with moisturizing conditioner after relaxer this morning.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking in!

Cowashed with Organix Shea Butter Conditioner and DC overnight with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.


----------



## MzWill (Aug 14, 2009)

hey ladies!!! it'sbeen a mad hectic summer but i've been keepin up w/my dcs in spite of.  i've been dc'ing w/giovanni followed by giovanni direct leave in sealed w/unrefined coconut oil


----------



## trinigal27 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Have not posted in a long time, has been a very busy summer. My hair is braided at the moment so am deep conditioning once a week sometimes with heat and without. *


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Steamed with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie last night.  Left it in overnight and will be washing it out in the next hour or so.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 15, 2009)

_*About to get my WEN Fig/Sitrinillah conditioning on -- then Henna gloss - then a lil more moisturizing dc'ing to follow the gloss.

Finish up with Qhemet and KBB.

Airdry.

That's it.*_


----------



## deusa80 (Aug 15, 2009)

I Dc'd today with a mix of avocado rinse, keracare humecto(trying to use it up), evoo and glycerin and sat under the heating cap for about 20 minutes. It came out ok...this is the first time I tried glycerin in my DC. I'll have to try it again without the humecto.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dc'd with a mix of lutrasilk shea butter and mango cholesterol, aussie moist and vitamin e oil overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2009)

Update:  I DCW'd on Thursday with Aussie Moist Conditioner - WOW! That conditioner was awesome and felt amazing going on and after washing it out, yum yum.

ETA: The Aussie Moist Conditioner felt 10 times better than the Mizani Moisturefuse so I may just replace the MM with the AM.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 16, 2009)

Still on my Wed. and Sat. DC'ing schedule.  Today I did the 2-step aphrogee treatment, and I'm DC'ing overnight with Silk elements MegaSilk MT pack.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay today I will deep cowashing with quite a bit of powders:

 1 Tbs of shikakai powder
2Tbs of bhringraj powder
2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of kalpi tone
2 Tbs of brahmi powder 

I add my Fenugreek rinse to it with a few drops of rosemary and peppermint essential oils, 4oz of coconut and shikakai oils and 5oz of HE HH.

Right now though, I am pre poing with Lily of the Valley aloe vera gel mixed with some OCT and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor with heat for approx. 30 mintes. I'll be adding my ayurveda cowash paste right over that and rub it into my scalp for sure for stimulation. I will keep it on an additional 30 minutes. 

Then I'll cowash it out with the remaining HE HH and maybe some V05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner.

Following will be either a DC of Giovanni SAS or Joico Body Luxe.

ETA: I ended up using both the Giovanni SAS and the Joico Body Luxe because the Body LUxe felt better on my relaxed ends and the SAS felt better on my new growth, (I spread a little honey over it) but still an awesome combination that left my hair very very soft and manageable. 

The next thing I did was a final flat beer and jojoba oil rinse and washed it with cold water. I finished off with Beauty Without Cruelty Leave in. That was lightly fragranced, all natural ingredients and felt really great going on as well. Thanks again Terri for blessing me with this little treasure.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 16, 2009)

I DC'd yesterday following my aphogee 2 step treatment with YTC mud mask mixed with .5mL garlic oil and a few squirts of bhringaraj oil.

ETA: I should be getting my steamer this week, and will take my conditioning to an entirely new level .


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 16, 2009)

Checking in lovely Ladies!  
I overnight baggied with EVCO and a touch of castor oil (on my ends and edges to boost thickness).  After shampooing I DC'd for 45 minutes with my Mizani and oil mix.  I've put so much oil in that mix now that its about 40% conditioner and 60% oil.  But it works!


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 16, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I DC'd yesterday following my aphogee 2 step treatment with YTC mud mask mixed with .5mL garlic oil and a few squirts of bhringaraj oil.
> 
> ETA: *I should be getting my steamer this week, and will take my conditioning to an entirely new level* .


 
That's what my steamer did for me.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 16, 2009)

I DCed last night with Nairobi and Motions CPR ,sealed with coconut oil for 3 hours as always with a plastic cap, took a quick nap,woke up watched TV till time to jump in shower and wash out.​


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 16, 2009)

Having a Shescentit wash day to try out the Tea Tree and Grapefruit strenthening and reconstructing condish.  Pooed with diluted Castile soap. Cowashed with the Super Soft Honey Condish- it is very thick and smelled great not quite like the Avocado Condish but close.  Did an ACV rinse and now I have the Tea Tree condish in now 30min without heat 45min with heat.  Bout to wash out and follow with the Banana Burlee.  Going to do some small twists today and see how long they last.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 16, 2009)

DCing now with AO GBP - applied about 5 hrs ago. I feel like leaving it in but I'm scared of protein overload. Need to decide what to CW it out with... I just wanna go to sleep though!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay today I will deep cowashing with quite a bit of powders:
> 
> 1 Tbs of shikakai powder
> 2Tbs of bhringraj powder
> ...


 

Okay here's my update on the entire treatment today. All I can say is WOW!!! I will be doing this treatment again and again. I had enough left over for another day so I'll reduce the ingredients by half for the next ayurveda deep cowash. I need to add these steps to my fotki album.

I believe it may have been the pre-poo or it may have been the ayu-cowash, but I had virtually no breakage and I have over 4" of new growth on my relaxed head. I am stunned with the results and can't wait to do another one. I will however try to space the aloe vera/Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor pre-poo treatment out at 2 week interval or as often as needed. That was a very effective pre-poo for breakage.

My hair feels very strong and yet soft and lush.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Last night Condition with  Aussie and I used MT for 30min. After I did porosity conditioner , then sealed with  shea butter condition, and twist hair overnight  very soft soft hair . 

tonight I am doing my henna and DC with GCP conditioning balm love it, and end with porosity conditioner, I purchased new shea butter with coconut oil and jojoba soft and whipped from a vendor at the mall.  My hair is getting softer ,  a little thick and the bald patches are healing .  kepp up the good work I can wait to revealed in Dec 2009,


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 16, 2009)

Yesterday I pre-poo'd for 2 hours with coconut oil, olive oil and 3 drops of ylang ylang.  Then I rinsed and deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose for 3 hours.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got a mix of ORS Mayo and Miss Keys 10 in 1, sealed with oilve oil on right now. I'm going to leave it on overnight, rinse and CW with NTM condish in the morning for moisture.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Aug 18, 2009)

Tonight it's simple - just humectress over night and co-wash it out in the morning.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
Please help!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2009)

eocceas said:


> Ladies, how are you all? I haven't posted in a while because I've been really trying to do some soul searching. I have finally made a decision to go all natural but this is my dilemma now. I have been caring for my hair now for 5 months..."with the help of all of you of course". I have about 4.5 in new grow and the rest is permed hair, which happens to be appx. 3" away from BSB. This is my question...do I have to do a big chop in order to maintain proper hair care regimen or can I continue to grow out my hair to WL (my goal) with the permed hair still attached. It's a lot of hair ya'll so I'm really torn.
> Please help!


 
Hi, I answered you in the thicker hair challenge but here's my response again:

I'm at similar crossroads as you eocceas. I am also transitioning (to Texlaxed hair) and I have about the same amount of new growth as you do and about 4-5 inches of relaxed ends. When I started out in January (my last relaxer), I had my stylist cut off 3" and again in May, she cut off an additional 4". I was at BSL when I decided to transition and now I am back to shoulder length. The distance between my neck and BSL is pretty long so it takes me longer to grow my hair to that length than you I think.

I recommend doing what you can actually handle. Some ladies like Prospurr for example, kept her relaxed ends until she reached a certain point with her transitioned texlaxed hair. She did cut it a tiny bit at a time because for her it was better and she also did not want to have too much of her hair off her head at one time. She did bun her hair as a protective style to retain her length. 

I was cutting off big chunks of hair at a time because for me, this was better. I think you may want to consider doing it the way Prospurr did hers or better yet, check out her fotki to see what her regimen is. It just may be the right fit for you. 

I have plans to texlax my hair again after I have about maybe 7 or 8 inches of natural hair on my head. In the mean time, I will continue to have the straight relaxed ends cut off. Henna, fortunately, is keeping my new growth hairs a little bit manageable.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 18, 2009)

DC'd last night with AO HSR with a heat cap for an hour and a half


----------



## Ozma (Aug 18, 2009)

DC'd this morning after henna treatment-used Sitrinilla and Miss Key 1 en 10 for 1 hr with no heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dc'd with sitrinillah and steam on Monday night.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dc'd with YTC Mud Mask and steam last night.  I was supposed to use a protein deep condish--oops!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 20, 2009)

Washed and Deep condish Hair today......


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

DC'd last night with a mix of joico kpak and lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol. That combo is heaven!


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Deep conditioned yesterday with a mix or ors, suave humectant, lutrasilk and vatika oil.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 21, 2009)

dc/pre-poo earlier today for 1.5/2 hrs. with mild protein & moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 21, 2009)

man i cant wait until sunday so i can deep condition. i will do a mix with bananas, honey and either coconut oil or coconut milk.
i just cant wait.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hi, I answered you in the thicker hair challenge but here's my response again:
> 
> I'm at similar crossroads as you eocceas. I am also transitioning (to Texlaxed hair) and I have about the same amount of new growth as you do and about 4-5 inches of relaxed ends. When I started out in January (my last relaxer), I had my stylist cut off 3" and again in May, she cut off an additional 4". I was at BSL when I decided to transition and now I am back to shoulder length. The distance between my neck and BSL is pretty long so it takes me longer to grow my hair to that length than you I think.
> 
> ...



Thnx hon this helps tremendously, will go on her Fotki now.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Under the steamer now with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 21, 2009)

I wash my hair every day. If I do a deep condition, won't I just wash out my conditioner and will it still do its job? 

I condition before I wash to cut down on the amount of product buildup I get and it works. But I want to know if the conditioner is still working.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 22, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now on dry hair with a mix of AO HSR, water, a little MT and coconut oil. This is my 2nd DC this week. Plan to rinse off after a few hours and will apply more AO HSR (finishing a bottle) and leave that as a leave in (my hair loves this!).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 22, 2009)

DC'd Thrus with a mix of SE olive oil DC, Sitrinilah (sp?), honey, MSM powder, Vakita Oil, Growth oil mix, Tea Tree oil, and I think thats it.  My hair came out soft but strong which is what I was hoping for since I was putting it in flat twists and twists.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

remilaku said:


> I wash my hair every day. If I do a deep condition, won't I just wash out my conditioner and will it still do its job?
> 
> I condition before I wash to cut down on the amount of product buildup I get and it works. But I want to know if the conditioner is still working.


 

Many ladies DC on dry hair before shampooing but I would recommend after washing out the shampoo, still use some moisturizing conditioner for a minute or two to combat any dryness that may result from using the shampoo.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll be DCing this evening after washing out my leftover karishma henna treatment I had in the fridge a week ago. I don't know what I will be using yet though. I'll update afterwards.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 22, 2009)

DC'd with KBB Deep Conditioner.   Works well even without heat.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 22, 2009)

DC'ing overnight with a mix of joico body luxe/moisture recovery, lustrasilk shea butter & mango cholesterol and bramhi/vatika oil mix.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm spending the night with my beloved Ovation Cell Therapy.  I've been paying too much attention to my WEN and now I need the strength of my first love.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 22, 2009)

I Dc three times untill Friday I had a quick weave put in my hair I also did my aphogee 2 step treatment


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'll be DCing this evening after washing out my leftover karishma henna treatment I had in the fridge a week ago. I don't know what I will be using yet though. I'll update afterwards.


 

Okay I decided to DC overnight tonight with a little bit of Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment mixed with AO HSR and AO WC Conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> I'm spending the night with my beloved Ovation Cell Therapy. I've been paying too much attention to my WEN and now I need the strength of my first love.


 
JN, I used the Ovation Creme Rinse tonight as a detangler and all I can say is WOW! That stuff really works well as a detangler. I've only used it as a wash out conditioner before, but tonight I decided to detangle my 7 months of new growth with it and , I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel ashamed. I haven't been in this thread for two whole weeks! I'll just wait til wednesday when i get my retouch.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> JN, I used the Ovation Creme Rinse tonight as a detangler and all I can say is WOW! That stuff really works well as a detangler. I've only used it as a wash out conditioner before, but tonight I decided to detangle my 7 months of new growth with it and , I like it, I like it a lot.



I can't live without my Ovation Creme Rinse.   It's the bomb isn't it? 
WOW  7 months?   I can barely stretch to 3 months.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 22, 2009)

january noir said:


> I can't live without my Ovation Creme Rinse.  It's the bomb isn't it?
> WOW  7 months? I can barely stretch to 3 months.


 
Yeah I'm transitioning to texlaxed but I want to do so for at least a year and believe me, it is not easy at all. I still want to do it though and so far so good. I am slowly trimming off the straight relaxed ends too - in fact, I already took off 7 inches of it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 23, 2009)

_*Okay...I need to add to I wound up dc'ing from 8 pm to a half hour ago..lol.
I got caught up doing stuff...

but I realized I forgot to add that I used Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner to my Joico/Lustrasilk mix last night....and...my 20 week post hair responded wonderfully to it.

After I rinsed, did a lil WEN*_ _(looks at JanuaryNoir)_ _*and I was good to go.

Mixed some hairveda green tea butter with some kbb hair milk.
Dabbed Qhemet detangling ghee on a few areas.

Minimal shedding and hair loss.

I'm gonna do this combo until I have my phyto hit.

This was a verrrrrry good dc session.  My hair thanked me.

Now I can leave it alone.*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> JN, I used the Ovation Creme Rinse tonight as a detangler and all I can say is WOW! That stuff really works well as a detangler. I've only used it as a wash out conditioner before, but tonight I decided to detangle *my 7 months of new growth* with it and , I like it, I like it a lot.


 

_*gangsta*_


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*gangsta*_


 
.....

ETA: That Pantene Nature Fusion Moisturizing Conditioner is delishus. Was it you who was talking so highly about it? If it was then I thank you for recomending it.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it to late to join in???


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 23, 2009)

Last night I did a touch up and dced with Motions CPR, ORS, and AM.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> .....
> 
> ETA: That Pantene Nature Fusion Moisturizing Conditioner is delishus. Was it you who was talking so highly about it? If it was then I thank you for recomending it.


 

_*Nope, not I.  Wish it was though.  It is quite nice .*_

_*I wish I had slapped this on my head sooner.  Found me a nice lil combo to get me through the next month or so*_


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2009)

DC'd last night with AOHR


----------



## remilaku (Aug 24, 2009)

I conditioned with Vinegar and Oil for 45 min. today. My roots are silky soft.
I am trying to get my moisture back because I have been doing clairifying washes with baking soda to get out my product buildup. That dried out my locs.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 24, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]dc/pre-poo now with steam for 30 min. with mild protein & moisturizing conditioner. Will do a quick acv rinse followed by a cw in the shower.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Pooks (Aug 24, 2009)

DC'd with GBP for 4 hours last night.  Hair feels strong.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 24, 2009)

on sunday i pre poo'd with coconut oil, shampood with essentials balm's black soap, did a five minute much needed protein treaitment with joico dpr and then i did a deep conditioning treatment with banana, honey and coconut oil.
i didnt like the banana treatment. it left my hair kind of hard so idk about that one. afterward i co washed it out with vo5 mixed with honey and coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Nope, not I. Wish it was though. It is quite nice .*_
> 
> _*I wish I had slapped this on my head sooner. Found me a nice lil combo to get me through the next month or so*_


 
Hmm, maybe it was Shay then. Anyway, I really like that one as a cowash or DC, it's that yummy!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2009)

remilaku said:


> Is it to late to join in???


 No it's never too late to join the DC challenge unless of course, you're joining on the last day in December. Welcome.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 24, 2009)

DC overnight with Sitrinillah/ shea buttter


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, maybe it was Shay then. Anyway, I really like that one as a cowash or DC, it's that yummy!


 
MonaLisa told me about them. 

I will be steaming later but not sure with what.  Maybe Alter Ego Garlic.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Aug 26, 2009)

DC last night w/AO WC (loved it!!) for 1 hr under the heat cap


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 26, 2009)

Still DCing in my *3 hours* or more.
​


----------



## remilaku (Aug 26, 2009)

Deep Conditioned for 1 hour with Mayo. I thined it out with water so I will not get product buildup. Then I washed with baking soda and then washed with vinegar


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 26, 2009)

DC'd with KBB Deep Conditioner.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm dcing with Motions Cpr, ORS, V05 moisture milk in Strawberrys and cream, Bhrami, Bhringraj and Nettle. I'll air dry and seal with Afrroveda Hibiscus oil and Shikakai growth oil.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *MonaLisa told me about them.*
> 
> I will be steaming later but not sure with what. Maybe Alter Ego Garlic.


 



_*That's how I got the Beautiful Lengths...when I was restocking on the Pantene Nature Fusion...*_


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 26, 2009)

Finally got around to shampooing my hair after TWO whole weeks. I'm currently dcing with nexxus humetress moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 26, 2009)

took out my  quick weave had  it in for 6 days only did not care for the style plus I could not wash and get to my hair . Wash with porosity , then protein with Alfogee and half day DC with  DC with GCP conditioning balm and shea butter . After I twist my twa with shea butter , put bobby pin in to hold my small  twist. This morining took out bobbie pins and put my wig with a cap over my twist .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 26, 2009)

I did dc with Alter Ego on Monday. Tonight I steamed with Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructing Deep Tx.  Now that I know how to fill my steamer the correct way I can sit under it for 1 hour without refilling it.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Dc'ed overnight with a mixture of AO WC/AO HSR/EVCO.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 28, 2009)

DC last night with ORS Replenishing Pak+egg+ayurvedic powders for
2 hrs, no heat (although I did work out for 30 mins, so I got some scrambled eggs)


----------



## chebaby (Aug 28, 2009)

i have not deep conditionedsince last sunday but my hair is doing great. i did do a quick in shower condition but nothing major. the sunday it is on though. i got a date with that ashlii amala deep conditioner. oh how i love that stuff.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

I did an ayurvedic deep conditioner today mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse and ThermaSmooth conditioners for 1 hour with heat. I am now under my dryer with some black Jazzing hair rinse in my hair for 30 minutes. Rinses tendto leave the hair a little dry so I will do another plain DC with Joico Silk Results afterwards but only for maybe 20 minutes or so to soften my hair back up.

Most likely I'll finish up with a cool acv rinse as well.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I did an ayurvedic deep conditioner today (kalpi tone, kapoor kachli and brahmi powders) mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse and ThermaSmooth conditioners for 1 hour with heat. I am now under my dryer with some black Jazzing hair rinse in my hair for 30 minutes. Rinses tendto leave the hair a little dry so I will do another plain DC with Joico Silk Results afterwards but only for maybe 20 minutes or so to soften my hair back up.
> 
> Most likely I'll finish up with a cool acv rinse as well.


 
Okay my update:

I only left the Silk Result Conditioner on for 3 minutes as I was getting a little tired anyway. My hair felt strong, very strong and I could sure use some more moisture so I will be keeping on top of that until my next wash. 

I do want to henna my hair on Monday or Tuesday, but my hair feels so strong, I really don't need it, so maybe I'll just DC and call it a day. Depending on how my hair feels in the morning after it's thoroughly dry, I may need to baggy my hair for a couple of nights this coming week.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with egg, moisturizing conditioner, and oil for 2 hours. Once in the shower, I will do an ayurvedic cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dc'd last night with steam for 1 hour with sitrinillah.  Slept in it overnight and my lazy behind has still got it in my hair.  I'm just avoiding having to do a serious detangling session.


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 29, 2009)

So my hair was going through a  very rough patch this last couple weeks. It was very dry and felt like a bird's nest. I was getting so frustrated I decided to go the natural route and gave away all my chemical stuff. I dc'd my hair today with AO HSR mixed with baking soda, honey, vitamin e oil and avocado oil for an hour on dry hair. OMG my hair was so soft and moisturized. That AO is the bomb. So I have finally found a staple DC. My hair feels moisturized again. I am so happy.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay my update:
> 
> I only left the Silk Result Conditioner on for 3 minutes as I was getting a little tired anyway. My hair felt strong, very strong and I could sure use some more moisture so I will be keeping on top of that until my next wash.
> 
> *I do want to henna my hair on Monday or Tuesday*, but my hair feels so strong, I really don't need it, so maybe I'll just DC and call it a day. Depending on how my hair feels in the morning after it's thoroughly dry, I may need to baggy my hair for a couple of nights this coming week.


 
As a reminder to myself: 

About the bolded, I think I may be doing a tiny bit of henna mixed with other powders and coffee rinse instead, pour over my oil-scritched scalp and hair and let it sit for a few minutes, wash out and then DC.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 30, 2009)

DCed with AO HSR and Qhemet's heavy cream. Love this combo, works so well for my hair!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 30, 2009)

In an effort to lower my manipulation I've been twisting once a week which is only allowing me to DC once a wk.  Today I HOT with my oil mix (castor, bootleg, vatika, olive, VCO, a lil jojoba) then clarified with peppermint castile diluted, CW with Shescenit Super Soft Honey and a lil AM.  I'm going DC 1/2hr with heat then let it air dry while at church and rinse when I get home.  Use some leave ins and seal then twist.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2009)

Did my weekly Ovation treatment, used Humectress Luxe as a leave in and oiled with Argan.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2009)

I used up a large bottle of Creme Of Nature reconstructor today as a prepoo mixed with oil and aloe vera gel. I am about to wash this out right now and pour some ayurveda tea rinse (brahmi, amla, shikakai, kalpi tone, henna and Bhringraj powders and distilled water only) over it. 

**************************************

Update:   

Okay I finished off my second bottle of Porosity Control Conditioner today and pulled out the new one for my next DC session. By the way I am DCing right now with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp (JNSK) Conditioner and it went on so so smooth on my relaxed hair. 

My new growth was drinking it up too quickly so I had to add some honey and oil to stretch it out a bit. This same thing is happening with all of my DCs now that I have 7 months of new growth. I guess I will be stretching them all with something else (honey, aloe, glycerin, other oils, etc) until I relax again.

I love the smell and texture of this conditioner, it is indeed another Jason Natural staple for sure.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 31, 2009)

Mixed GBP, honey, Island Naturals and JAY (trying to use up the last 2), donned some cling film and plastic cap and a turbie towel and steamed with heat cap for half an hour. Rinsed out (but not completely) sealing with jojoba before setting on rollers whilst still damp (I am still in mini braids). 

Bouncy bob for work tomorrow!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will be doing a protein treatment tonight with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener.  Will follow up steaming with YTC Mud Mask.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 31, 2009)

DC'd today with a mix of honey, amla oil, Miss Key 1 en 10 and V05 Split Ends Conditioner- 1 hr, no heat


----------



## chebaby (Aug 31, 2009)

i deep conditioned twice this weekend. once with shescentit banana brulee for a couple of hours on dry hair and the other time was jane carter deep conditioner and vatika frosting on dry hair. my hair feels amazing today. and i also did a much needed detaigling session with oyin honey hemp conditioner.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 31, 2009)

DC'ed on Sunday with CB Smoothe Triple Silk moisture for relaxed hair; nope, I'm not relaxed.  Left it on for 20 min with a heating cap.  It worked very well on my natural hair.  My hair felt soft and moisturized afterward.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with steam for 30 min. and then without for an hour.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 2, 2009)

DC'd today with Aphogee 2 min. recons. for 5 mins instead of two.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

DCW'd this morning with Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating reconstructor on dry hair.


----------



## silentdove13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi. I am not sure if I have been removed from the list or not, probably have since I have been gone so long.  Well I did make SL by the end of June and I am so happy.  My sis has been away in medical school in Cuba and now she's back home and she wants to know where did I get my length from. I know it was from when I was good and conditioned at least once a week.  I had wanted APL by the end of the year and maybe that willl have to wait until maybe early next year but the comments from friends who have not seen me in a few months has brought me back.

I deep cnditioned yesterday with ORS Replenishing pack (the old version before they changed the formula, I had a lot).  I left it in for 1 hour after I washed with Pantene and since I had to go out, I blew my hair out and didn't put anything else in.  I will do another DC on Saturday but this time I am going back to my old ways of rollersetting and letting it airdry.  Hope I can still be in it.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dc'd with steam using Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 3, 2009)

DC'ing tonight with AOHSR and AOCamilia for 1.5 hrs on dry hair without heat.  Will rinse out do a quick CO, put on some leave-in and shea butter, braid it up and go to bed.  Have a good one ladies.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 3, 2009)

Could someone doing this challenge do some updates on THE BENEFITS AND RESULTS. This post is very long and it is next to impossible to pinpoint which post would tell results.  I am sure others would appreciate this. So that we can see that it is more than just slapping on conditioner because it feels good smells nice and just an exercise in applying conditioner.  Many thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi. I am not sure if I have been removed from the list or not, probably have since I have been gone so long. *Well I did make SL by the end of June and I am so happy*. My sis has been away in medical school in Cuba and now *she's back home and she wants to know where did I get my length from. I know it was from when I was good and conditioned at least once a week*. I had wanted APL by the end of the year and maybe that willl have to wait until maybe early next year but the comments from friends who have not seen me in a few months has brought me back.
> 
> I deep cnditioned yesterday with ORS Replenishing pack (the old version before they changed the formula, I had a lot). I left it in for 1 hour after I washed with Pantene and since I had to go out, I blew my hair out and didn't put anything else in. I will do another DC on Saturday but this time I am going back to my old ways of rollersetting and letting it airdry. Hope I can still be in it.


 
Welcome back silentdove and thank you for sharing your results with us. I know that through DCing myself, I don't get as much breakage anymore, my hair is a lot softer and more manageable. My hair's overall health has improved greatly. 

I no longer have all that dull, brittle, dry parched hair. The shine is better too. I had already made it to BSL at the end of last year (see my fotki albums) but I had since cut 8" of it off to transition to texlaxed hair. I eagerly wait for the full transition.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2009)

pre-pooing/dc now for 1 hr. 30 min.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dc'd with sitrinillah overnight and steamed this morning.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 6, 2009)

_^^^
living vicariously through Shay's steaming...

one day, I shall also steam...._ 

_*Okay, wrapping up my 2+ hour dc'ing session with KBB hair mask, WEN Fig and ayuvedic oil mix*._


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 6, 2009)

Paul Mitchell's Lavender Mint is sitting all up in my grass right now.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 6, 2009)

tomorrow i am going to do my first avocado treatment. it is going to be avocado, coconut mik and honey. i will then folow up with a few minutes of kbb deep conditioner if i dont feel like my hair is soft enough. i cant wait because my hair has been craving protein lately but i dont want to overdo it so we will see. i will shampoo my hair with my essential balms black soap.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in.  Prepoo with EVOO and then DC for 30 minutes.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday I pre-poo with my oil mix that now has JBCO.  Chelated with ORS Aloe Poo, then did the Cherry Lola Tx.  My hair felt extremely strong and was very shiny.  I rinsed and CW with Y2C and followed up with a moisture DC with Sitrinillah (with heat 1hr).  My hair felt so good after this.  I didn't think my hair had been craving protein but I guess it did.  I'm going to do a heavier protein treatment once a month to keep my hair happy, healthy and strong.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2009)

I wasn't going to do anything to my hair until another 2 weeks but my braids were not laying and flowing like I wanted it to so I washed it and DCW'd it with a Mills Creek Biotin and Keratin Condtioner mix so that it could flow better. Now it feels so light and wonderful.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Sep 6, 2009)

*Last evening I did a henna gloss and d/c treatment. My hair is clean.*


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 6, 2009)

I did henna with  Nupur 100% natural mehendi mixed with water ,castor oil 3 drops ,Vit E 3 drops ,carrot oil 3 drops ,jasmine oil drops ,acoconut oil , Alma oil all my oils came from the Indian store . Then I DC mendex porosity my hair feeling good. I increase my DT daily because my hair is growing so fast and I have a wedding in October and I want to wear my hair. My regimen is simple but consistence.No more bald patches thank God and thank LFHC, DT and Nupur Henna is the best for me , hair so soft.


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 7, 2009)

As you all can see, I'm pretty new here.  I've been natural for about 6 years.  My hair is -just above the bra connection.  (somebody please direct me to the index of acronyms so that I know what people are talking about when they abbreviate) 

Here's my problem.  All these years, I thought I knew how to dc.  I would get a LeKair Cholestoral DC, wash my hair (these days I co-wash) apply the dc, put on a plastic cap and leave it for about an hour.  

Now days, I want to step it up with more consistent conditioning.  Today, I have Aubrey's dc in my hair.  I first cowashed with Aussie and some coconut oil mixed in it.  Then I poo'd with Nioxin-this is a medicated shampoo that I must use occasionally due to a medical condition, but save that for another discussion.

Next, I cowashed again then I mixed the Aubrey dc with some castor oil, honey, jojoba oil and more coconut oil.  I've applied a plastic cap which I will leave on for an hour and then I will sit under the dryer for about 20 minutes.   

So, I'm sitting here rereading the instructions for the Aubrey dc and it reads that this product is supposed to be applied to dry hair for 15 minutes BEFORE a shampoo!  I don't know how I missed this!  Since when do you apply a dc to dry hair?  So my question is have a totally messed up my dc? Please tell me about your process.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 7, 2009)

DCing tonight with a delightful mixture of Silicon Mix, Profectiv Deep Conditioning treatment, and about 1 tablespoon of Macadamia Nut Oil. Since I'm coming up on 8 weeks post, it's critical that I start deep conditioning more than once a week. Summer's ending; it'll get harder due to the cold weather...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

Choirgirl said:


> As you all can see, I'm pretty new here. I've been natural for about 6 years. My hair is -just above the bra connection. (somebody please direct me to the index of acronyms so that I know what people are talking about when they abbreviate)
> 
> Here's my problem. All these years, I thought I knew how to dc. I would get a LeKair Cholestoral DC, wash my hair (these days I co-wash) apply the dc, put on a plastic cap and leave it for about an hour.
> 
> ...


 
No you have not messed up your dc. A lot of people dc on dry hair and a lot of people dc on wet hair.  It's a personal preference.  Do what works for you.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 7, 2009)

my hair loved the avocado treatment i did. 1 whole avocado, half can of coconut milk and 1 tbs of honey. my hair LOVED it. i put the other half of coconut milk in the freezer and will co wash with it day after tomorrow. then i will use the rest of my avocado treatment on sunday. i did the avocado treat for 2 hours on wet shampood hair without heat.

next week i will move on to trying out bananas again since i have a blender now. it will prolly just be bananas, honey and oils. i will use it as a pre poo.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 7, 2009)

Dced today with AM, and V05 over herbal tea rinse.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am henna'ing my hair at the moment may leave it on over night or wash out and DC over night.

 I will use GVP NH, Castro and EVOO, and maybe the rest of my CON-purple conditioner.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 7, 2009)

I DC yesterday,since I didnt do it saturday. I DC with Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Spcial Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

Choirgirl said:


> As you all can see, I'm pretty new here. I've been natural for about 6 years. My hair is -just above the bra connection. (somebody please direct me to the index of acronyms so that I know what people are talking about when they abbreviate)
> 
> Here's my problem. All these years, I thought I knew how to dc. I would get a LeKair Cholestoral DC, wash my hair (these days I co-wash) apply the dc, put on a plastic cap and leave it for about an hour.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to LHCF Here's the page you're looking for Choirgirl. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441. It's the page that's useful to all newbies and you'll find the commonly used LHCF acronym link on that page as well.

By the way, not everyone DC the same way. You can DC on wet or dry hair and get wonderful results. DC'ing on dry hair is essentially a prepoo and when I do it this way, I normally don't have a whole lot of time on my hands and it helps save time. 

I would DC on dry hair, lightly poo, then lightly cowash withthe same conditioner that I DC'ed with on dry hair. I think that you have been doing some things wrong, for example, you DC'ed then cowashed, then poo'ed, then DC'ed again. This is too much manipulation of your hair. 

You can simply decide to do it the way I do it as stated above or pre-poo with some type of oil and you can sometimes mix it with a protein conditioner and leave it on for about 30 minutes, then poo, then DC as normal with heat, wash out, add leave-in, dry and style as you usually do.

You may want to add a porosity control conditioner to your regimen as well. It really helps your hair to maintain a good moisture level. Whatever you do, listen to your hair, if you need protein, use it nad if you need moisture, use a moisturizing deep conditioner. 

If you have more questions, just ask away, someone will chime in for you, okay? HHG!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> my hair loved the avocado treatment i did. 1 whole avocado, half can of coconut milk and 1 tbs of honey. my hair LOVED it. i put the other half of coconut milk in the freezer and will co wash with it day after tomorrow. then i will use the rest of my avocado treatment on sunday. i did the avocado treat for 2 hours on wet shampood hair without heat.
> 
> *next week i will move on to trying out bananas again since i have a blender now. it will prolly just be bananas, honey and oils. i will use it as a pre poo*.


 
Whoa Che, this sounds really delicious. Let me know how it turned out, okay?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 8, 2009)

Took my sew in out last night.  
- Nutrine Garlic condish
-Aphogee 2 min
-Aphogee Deep Moisture shampoo
-CoN Porosity Corrector
-Mizani/EVOO/JBCO/Almond oil/KBB DC/mix--30 mins with heat


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't DC this weekend so I'm doing it now.  DC'ing on dry hair with ORS repl pack with 1 T sunflower oil added for 1 hr with no heat.


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 9, 2009)

Still DCing weekly - now it's every Saturday after swimming. I wash with condish and sodium bicarb and DC with AO HSR + Qhemet's Heavy Cream which I leave in. Seems simple but it works so well for me, so I'll carry on.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> my hair loved the avocado treatment i did. 1 whole avocado, half can of coconut milk and 1 tbs of honey. my hair LOVED it. i put the other half of coconut milk in the freezer and will co wash with it day after tomorrow. then i will use the rest of my avocado treatment on sunday. i did the avocado treat for 2 hours on wet shampood hair without heat.
> 
> next week i will move on to trying out bananas again since i have a blender now. it will prolly just be bananas, honey and oils. i will use it as a pre poo.


 
Che--I will be trying both of these out.  I need to run past the store to get some avocado.  I have banana that will be ready to go by the end of this week so I will use that to make the dc on Friday.

Did a cassia gloss on Monday.  My first one.  I think I noticed a little shine.  I will repeat again in 2 months.  Today I will steam with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream.


----------



## *Muffin* (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry.  Been bad with posting.  I had to look for my name to see if I was banished from the challenge, lol.  Anyway, I pre-pooed overnight with AOGPB, egg yolk, and goat's milk, and then today I DC'd for 30 minutes w/heat with AOWC mixed with grapeseed oil and honey.  Then I allowed that mixture to dry in my hair before rinsing it out and moisturizing, as usual.


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 11, 2009)

Did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 step and DC'd with Ion Moisturizing Conditioner last Monday and did a braidout that I'm rocking right now. Will wash on monday. I need to baby my hair my for a while I used a new henna and my hair feels different (dry and weird). So I need to be careful to avoid breakage.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2009)

Pre pooed with Hesh Shikakai oil, then shampooed with my Shikakai bar, then dced with AM,ORS,V05, Bhringraj,Brahmi, Nettle, & Horsetail. 
__________________


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Will be steaming with the dc Che mentioned--banana, honey, oils. I may do an overnight with it we shall see.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 11, 2009)

DCing now with keracare humecto (new thicker formula) and Olive Oil under my microwave conditioning cap.  My NG has been giving me heck the last few days.  So I put a nozzle tip in the conditioner bottle, made small parts in my hair, then squeezed conditioner right down into the NG.  I also squeezed a generous bit of olive oil in there as well.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Sep 12, 2009)

DCing now with keracare humecto for 30 minutes with a heat cap. 
Also DC Tuesday night with sebastians moisture shine for 45 minutes with a heat cap.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 12, 2009)

_*Have WEN Fig/Pantene Beautiful Lengths Conditioner marinating on head...*_
_*got my session in*_


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nupur henna right now sitting under my heating cap


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2009)

DCing now with:
- Mizani reconstructing masque
- Mizani microfusion penetrating treatment
- a bunch of conditioners I mixed together (Pantene, SitriNillah, Phyto, Kenra Mc)
- EVOO, almond oil, JBCO mixed together

Sitting under my conditioning cap. 30 mins.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 13, 2009)

i pre pood/deep conditioned with the rest of my avocado treatment. then shampood with black soap and then conditioned and detangled with oyin honey hemp conditioner. i then w&g with kbb hair milk and cream and my hair feels so darn good. i cant keep my hands out my hair i mean it feels damn good.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 13, 2009)

Prepooing/deep conditioning now for 1 hour and will do a quick cw in the shower.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 14, 2009)

Just detangled with Giovvani Tea Tree.  I'm going to CO wash, and then DC with ORS rep pk mixed with 1/2 T sunflower oil and some Ojon ultra hydrating.  I have to add to the pack of ORS, because one pack isn't enough for my hair.  I'll DC for 20 -30 min with heat, and 30 w/o heat.

ETA: When I don't add to the ORS pack, then I just use two packs.


----------



## Pooks (Sep 14, 2009)

DC'd tonight with AOWC for 30 mins with heat, and then another hr and a half without after a quick wash with Giovanni Tea Tree poo.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Steamed with Alter Ego Garlic.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 15, 2009)

Did my first DC on dry hair last night and I really like the results.  I used Sitrinilih (sp?)   I applied more than I would have on damp hair because I didn't feel like my strands were adequately coated.  My other issue was trying to part and apply to dry, knotted hair.   I did learn that once you put the cap on and let your body temp heat up the condish it definitely softened up my hair and coated my hair.  Well use less next time.  Rinsed and cowashed with KBB deep condish, applied leave-ins, sealed and twisted.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 17, 2009)

DC with EVOO and NeutrogenaTriple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask for 2 hrs w/o heat and 1 hr w/heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 17, 2009)

Steamed with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream last night.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in ladies....I am pre-pooing/deep conditioning now with a mild protein conditioner and will do a cleansing conditioner/acv rinse once in the shower.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been on a short break (1 week vacation) and haven't been doing anything hair related but I will be having me some fun with my hair hopefully this weekend.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 17, 2009)

Now DC'ing on dry hair for about 1hr (15 min with heat), with Nacidit Aloe Vera with 1 T sunflower oil added.  Will CO wash, moisturize seal and twist afterwards.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG yall I havent DC'ed in so long I feel bad. I will get back on it tomorrow. I will do a dry DC and just wash it out and bun. I will come back tomorrow to let you ladies know what I will use.


----------



## trinigal27 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning. Since my hair is at the moment braided I only deep condition once a week.


----------



## Pooks (Sep 18, 2009)

DC'd on dry hair using AO GBP no heat for a little over an hour last night


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 19, 2009)

DCing on dry hair with AO HSR, Qhemet's heavy cream and wild Baobab oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2009)

Did an overnight with Alter Ego Garlic. Will steam in a bit.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to cut down my Dcs to once a week. I am ten wks post, and I feel that lower manipulation might help me get to 16 wks. I Dc every week.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

D/C daily on dry hair with red ken leve and joico K-pak


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 19, 2009)

Deep conditioned today and yesterday with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol.  I forgot how awesome it is.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 20, 2009)

DC yesterday night on dry hair with GVP NH for 3 hrs will be back tomorrow


----------



## january noir (Sep 20, 2009)

DCd on dry hair with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose with heat (30 min.) after my henna and indigo 2-step process.  

My hair was a little dry because I only used a tablespoon of oil in my henna paste.   I needed the extra conditioning to soften my hair. 

 It worked wonderfully and my hair is strong, soft and the jet-blackest I've ever gotten it too!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 21, 2009)

I must have lost my mind!!!  Tried to convince myself that my hair was okay with Pantene RN shampoo (only been using it to wash combs).  Mind you, I haven't used shampoo in 1 1/2 yrs.  Why was my hair hard, and tangled even after shampooing in sections?  Ne'va again!!!

To fix the problem I'm DC'ing overnight with a mixture of ORS rep. pac, Ojon ultra hydra., 1T castor oil, 1T honey.  In the morning I'll detangle, and use AOHSR as a CO.


*ETA:* The overnight DC'ing worked just fine, and all is back to normal.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not messing with Creme of Nature moisture extreme conditioner anymore.  It always leaves my hair feeling gummy.  
So no I am re DCing with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 22, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I'm not messing with Creme of Nature moisture extreme conditioner anymore.  It always leaves my hair feeling gummy.
> So no I am re DCing with Keracare Humecto.



I'm always fascinated by how our hair responds to different product products.  At least when it's a conditioner, it's easily fixable.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dc'd last night with Roots of Nature reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I must have lost my mind!!! Tried to convince myself that my hair was okay with Pantene RN shampoo (only been using it to wash combs). Mind you, I haven't used shampoo in 1 1/2 yrs. Why was my hair hard, and tangled even after shampooing in sections? Ne'va again!!!
> 
> To fix the problem I'm DC'ing overnight with a mixture of ORS rep. pac, Ojon ultra hydra., 1T castor oil, 1T honey. In the morning I'll detangle, and use AOHSR as a CO.
> 
> ...


 

Whew!! I am happy to hear this GB.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> Just checking in. Have been keeping up with my deep conditioning. *Since my hair is at the moment braided I only deep condition once a week*.


 

Since my hair is also braided with extensions, I have decided to only DC every 2-3 weeks. My braids need to last a little longer since I pay so much money for them to be installed.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

january noir said:


> DCd on dry hair with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose with heat (30 min.) after my henna and indigo 2-step process.
> 
> My hair was a little dry because I only used a tablespoon of oil in my henna paste. I needed the extra conditioning to soften my hair.
> 
> It worked wonderfully and my hair is strong, soft and the jet-blackest I've ever gotten it too!


 
I get so lazy sometimes JN and end up doing the single step but I know thta the 2 step henna/indigo treatment yeild the best results for me. , back to 2 steps for me...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Whew!! I am happy to hear this GB.



Girl, me too!!  I was a bit shocked.  My expectation was that it would be a little dry, but not that it would just flip out on me.  My thought was that I might try to add shampoo back into my reggi, but I seriously don't think that's the right move for me.  After I've use up all the R&N for cleansing my scarfs, combs, and denman, (have to keep the budget tight) then I'm going to try a natural shampoo.  If that doesn't work I'll give up and stick with conditiioner, and cleansing conditioner.

I think the thing that I'm trying to avoid is spending a lot of money on cleansing conditioner.  They are wonderful, and my hair absolutely loves them.  However, they cost a lot more than shampoo.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 23, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm always fascinated by how our hair responds to different product products.  At least when it's a conditioner, it's easily fixable.



Indeed.  I washed my hair again (2 lathers) and the gumminess was gone.  I've given the product several chances to act right.  I'd actually used half the bottle!  But I just can't take it anymore.  Its no more moisturizing than any other conditioner I have and the gumminess is just too weird.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 23, 2009)

-V05 clarifying shampoo mixed with EVOO
-Aphogee deep moisture shampoo
-Silicon Mix conditioner 5 mins
-Keracare Humecto 30 mins under a plastic cap


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Girl, me too!! I was a bit shocked. My expectation was that it would be a little dry, but not that it would just flip out on me. My thought was that I might try to add shampoo back into my reggi, but I seriously don't think that's the right move for me. After I've use up all the R&N for cleansing my scarfs, combs, and denman, (have to keep the budget tight) then I'm going to try a natural shampoo. If that doesn't work I'll give up and stick with conditiioner, and cleansing conditioner.
> 
> I think the thing that I'm trying to avoid is spending a lot of money on cleansing conditioner. They are wonderful, and my hair absolutely loves them. However, they cost a lot more than shampoo.


 

Just a heads up but...It's weired how natural poos makes the hair feel a little stripped but I still like them because I mix them with a little evoo before adding to my hair to avoid the stripping feeling and also once I use a DC, it returns to normal silky soft hair.


----------



## january noir (Sep 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I get so lazy sometimes JN and end up doing the single step but I know thta the 2 step henna/indigo treatment yeild the best results for me. , back to 2 steps for me...



Hey Aggie!  
I've never done a single step the entire 2 1/2 years of using henna and indigo.  Again, I realized I was being too stingy with my indigo (I don't have a lot of hair and didn't think I needed so much, but I do!)


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

january noir said:


> Hey Aggie!
> I've never done a single step the entire 2 1/2 years of using henna and indigo. Again, I realized I was being too stingy with my indigo (I don't have a lot of hair and didn't think I needed so much, but I do!)


 
The single step doesn't really do anything for my hair either. I have to return to doing the 2 step henna treatments as I do get much better results from them.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pre-Pooing hair with Alma Oil.
Washing with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair.
Deep Condish with Olive Oil Rep.
Lacio-Lacio.
Apply a black rinse on my temple area.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2009)

Checking in ladies...deep conditioning/pre-pooing now for 1 hr. and 30 minutes and will do a cleansing conditioner & acv rinse while in the shower.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 24, 2009)

Dced last night


----------



## Pooks (Sep 24, 2009)

Last night I washed with AO HSR and Giovanni TT (had a little buildup) and then DC'd with a mixtures AO GBP and WC under heat cap for about 25 mins, then left it an additional 45 mins or so without heat.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Sep 24, 2009)

OT: Has anyone Deep Conditioned with Megatek 1x a week or 2-3x a month??
 **If so have you seen your hair strands thicker? Sorry if this has been answered.

ETA: In the meantime I will be reading through this thread, keep up the good work ladies


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 24, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Indeed.  I washed my hair again (2 lathers) and the gumminess was gone.  I've given the product several chances to act right.  I'd actually used half the bottle!  But I just can't take it anymore.  Its no more moisturizing than any other conditioner I have and the gumminess is just too weird.



I understand.  It sounds like that was just not the conditioner for your hair.  I don't keep much of a hair journal (just not that organized), but I do write down things that I truely do not like, and R&N is going on the list.



Aggie said:


> Just a heads up but...It's weired how natural poos makes the hair feel a little stripped but I still like them because I mix them with a little evoo before adding to my hair to avoid the stripping feeling and also once I use a DC, it returns to normal silky soft hair.



Thank you for the heads up.  I'll dilute it and add some avocado oil, and keep my fingers crossed.  It's going to be awhile before I try again, because frankly I'm feeling a bit put off by the shampoo experience.


----------



## january noir (Sep 24, 2009)

*C00KIE* said:


> OT: Has anyone Deep Conditioned with Megatek 1x a week or 2-3x a month??
> **If so have you seen your hair strands thicker? Sorry if this has been answered.
> 
> ETA: In the meantime I will be reading through this thread, keep up the good work ladies


 
I use Ovation Cell Therapy  (same as Mega-Tek) as a DC at least once a week.   I cover my scalp and hair (from root to end) with OCT, cover with a plastic cap and let it sit for 3-4 hours or overnight.  I rinse using the Ovation Creme Rinse.

That's it.  Plain and simple.  I am relaxed, w/fine & thin hair.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay ladies, I got a few gifts today by a couple of the ladies of the use 1 buy 1 challenge and Aspire.

They are:

*From our beloved Terri, today I got:
*
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Lavender Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Apricot Conditioner
1 16 oz bottle of Jason Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Shampoo
1 J/A/S/O/N Jojoba & Lemongrass Color Treated Conditioner
1 16oz bottle of Beauty Without Cruelty Organic Therapy Conditioner Moisture Plus
1 Alba Botanica Leave-In Conditioner
1 11oz bottle of Aubrey organics Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo
1 Joico K-Pak Style Protect & Shine Serum

*From our beloved Lori (Brownie518):*

1 33.8oz bottle of paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment
1 8oz bottle of Hairveda Vatika frosting


*and from Tracey (Aspire) I got:
*
100 grams of fenugreek seed powder
100 grams of Hibiscus Flower Powder
1 8oz bottle of Eqyss Survivor Super Detangler Shine Leave-On serum
1 10oz bottle of New Nihar Naturals Jasmine Oil.

Thanks a million to all the lovely ladies who blessed me with these wonderful gifts. I love you all.

ETA:

Imagine all the DCing I will be doing ladies.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 24, 2009)

january noir said:


> I use Ovation Cell Therapy  (same as Mega-Tek) as a DC at least once a week.   I cover my scalp and hair (*from root to end*) with OCT, cover with a plastic cap and let it sit fo*r 3-4 hours or overnight*.  I rinse using the Ovation Creme Rinse.
> 
> That's it.  Plain and simple.  I am relaxed, w/fine & thin hair.



OMG!!!   You can do that and your hair doesn't fall out?  I'm tripping because I am fine haired relaxed and my hair can't take 5 minutes of OCT (or MT).  Literally, after 5 minutes I have protein overload and I'd have hair breaking off for weeks afterward. *sigh* I'm jealous.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Sep 25, 2009)

I have not posted in here ina while and I've been slacking with DCing. I'm down to 1x a week but I'm getting better. I plan to DC tonight and flat iron for my party tomorrow. I am  7 wks post and have 3 more weeks to go before I can relax again. This is hard!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 25, 2009)

DC mix with Hess and Brahmi with jasmin, vatika , Alma and castro oil, 
Mega tex after


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 26, 2009)

_Checking in...

I have a concoction on my head of SitriNillah, WEN, Joico and oils for my deep conditioning session this evening._


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 26, 2009)

I DC'd with my ORS Olive Oil Replenishing conditioner today. I hadn't Dc'd in about 2 weeks, so my hair is thanking me right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did an overnight dc with babassu condish and steamed this morning.


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 26, 2009)

I dced today with ORS repleninshing


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy, I can't wait to DC my hair in the morning.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 27, 2009)

DC'ing overnight with ORS Rep Pac mixed with 1/2 cup castor oil, after co-washing with Envia Utlra Hydrating con.


----------



## tgrowe (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been experiencing a lot of shedding lately. I don't have any garlic pills or poo to try out for now. The shedding has been going on for about 3-4 weeks now. Anyhoo...
I DC with Proclaim Hot oil (aloe vera) and SE Mega Cholesterol without heat for 2 hours or so.


----------



## Ozma (Sep 27, 2009)

DC today after I rinse henna out. I'm using Sitrinillah+Garnier Triple Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## MJ (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. I've been skipping my weekly deep conditioning treatments, so I hope this will help me to get back on track.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 27, 2009)

dc'd with Keracare humecto for 1 hour...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2009)

Today I clarified my hair with CON clarifying poo, followed by some Roux 5 in 1 shampoo, followed by a light protein treatment of GVP Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor mixed with Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily treatment. 

I left a leave in of diluted Aussie moist Conditioner and now my scalp feels so incredibly clean and braids are flowing lightly. I am very happy right now especially since water h asn't really touched my hair and scalp for about 3 weeks.


----------



## MJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Today, I steamed my hair using the two-towel method. I whipped AO honeysuckle rose conditioner, homemade aloe vera gel, SAA, and castor oil together and used that as my deep conditioner mix.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 28, 2009)

Did a HOT with my mega oil mix ( I don't know whats in it any more ).  Then added DC mix of SE DC, Banana Burlee, Y2C, and Lustrasilk Shea Butter Mango Cholesterol.  I've let it marinate overnight and will rinse and cowash before twisting it up for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 28, 2009)

ok i havent been posting lately but i have still been deep treating my hair 1-2x a week and i HOT overnight once a week. yesterday and the day before i deep conditioned. once was overnight with a mix of shescentit olive and orange mixed with kbb deep conditioner. yesterday was with trader joes nourish spa mixed with olive oil and honey.

ETA: my hair is in corn rows now so i will deep condition every sunday. i will take my braids out after they have been slathered in oil and a plastic cap has been over it for at least an hour.


----------



## alshepp635 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just joined a few weeks ago and would love to be in this challenge. Please add me. TIA. First I washed my hair with VO5 Moisture milks strrawberry and cream.  Then I did my deep conditioning overnight with Organics Hair Mayonaise. I then rinsed out this morning and I did a quick 5 minute condtion with Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor & Roux PC.  I love the results.  My hair came out soft and shiny. 

Aug. 2009


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 28, 2009)

Dc today with AM, Suave, Bhrami, Bhringraj, Horsetail and Nettle.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

alshepp635 said:


> I just joined a few weeks ago and would love to be in this challenge. Please add me. TIA. First I washed my hair with VO5 Moisture milks strrawberry and cream. Then I did my deep conditioning overnight with Organics Hair Mayonaise. I then rinsed out this morning and I did a quick 5 minute condtion with Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor & Roux PC. I love the results. My hair came out soft and shiny.
> 
> Aug. 2009
> View attachment 43370


 
Welcome alshepp635, you have been added to the challenge.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Sep 29, 2009)

DC'd today w/o heat for 30 min with AO WC.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the 2 step Methi Sativa Recovery System.  Used heat for 30 minutes with Step 1 and used steam with Step 2.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 30, 2009)

DC'ing tonight with CB Smoothie Triple Silk for 30 min with heat, and 30 min w/o heat.


----------



## Pooks (Oct 2, 2009)

Last night - rinsed hair with water thoroughly before tea rinsing (black, horsetail, nettle and rosemary herb) and DC'd on top of the rinse with AO WC.  I love how soft my NG was after the tea rinse (I'm still in my tiny braids no hair added).


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Oct 3, 2009)

Tonight I'm co-washing with HE HH, and then DC'ing with a mixture of AOHSR and AORMN for 3hrs w/o heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 3, 2009)

Steamed with CD's Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie yesterday.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 3, 2009)

_*Marinating in WEN Fig tonight...*_


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2009)

DCing with a heavy layer of EVOO and some Keracare humecto under my heat cap.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2009)

Mixed a crazy concoction of Jasmine's Babasu butter conditioner, Lustrasilk, coconut oil, hemp seed oil, 1 drop of ylang ylang oil, and God knows what else and left that on my hair for 2 hours.


----------



## tgrowe (Oct 4, 2009)

Just did an Aphogee Two-Step Treatment (last one was mid August) and followed it with the Balancing Moisturizer (not sure if I like the Balancer?). Now sitting under the dryer and DC'ing with a mixture of GVP Humectress Deep Moisturizing Condish and SE Mega Cholesterol Treatment.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tomorrow i'm planning to dc. I'm kinda disgusted because i'm trying to fall off the Healthy Hair wagon a little bit.erplexed


----------



## s1b000 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just finished my DC tonight and am about to roller set.  I've been using Burt's Bees Avocado pre-poo lately which seems to work well, and I followed with my KPAC clarifying shampoo and cuticle sealer.  Then I did 15 min with heat and steam technique using KPAC protein conditioner then followed that with 30 min under heat and steam with a blend of Davine's Nouno and Alter Ego Garlic.  After all this time and effort, my hair had better be delightfuly delicious.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Henna today , DC mix with Hess and Brahmi with jasmin, vatika , Alma and castro oil,


----------



## Pooks (Oct 5, 2009)

Deep cowashed with AO GBP and Island Naturals on dry hair for an hr, half of the time I was working out, the rest under my heat cap.


----------



## alshepp635 (Oct 5, 2009)

I pre-shampooed with Organics hair mayonnaise then shampooed with VO5 moisturizing shampoo.  Then I applied the ION reconstructor and SE megasilk moisturizing treatment for 30 minutes.  I steamed deep conditioned under a hooded dryer with a moist steaming t-shirt around my head while under a plastic cap.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 8, 2009)

after rinsing out an overnight henna treatment, I DC today with Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol+Vatika+Mane 'n Tail (1 hr, no heat)


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 10, 2009)

Checking in for today ladies....pre-pooed with mild protein conditioner for 2.5 hrs., used ayurvedic cleansing conditioner, and did a quick cw/acv rinse while in the shower.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Under the steamer now with a dc from Verbena.  This will most likely be the first & only time I use because I needed the entire jar.  Not a good investment to me.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2009)

Prepood with EVOO under a baggy.  Dcing now with Keracare humecto and EVOO. 
On a whim I colored my hair with permanent color.  That's the first time I've done that since high school.  I'm hoping my already rigorous DC regimen will keep my hair from being damaged by the color.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 10, 2009)

Washed with Suave Daily Clarifying conditioner (it's DH's and was in arm's reach, lol). Then, DC'd with GVP Conditioning Balm.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 11, 2009)

Henna gloss tomorrow, then DC, and rollersetting.


----------



## alshepp635 (Oct 11, 2009)

Today I did the Aphogee 2 step protein treatment.  I then did a quick condition with Aphogee Balancer/Moisturizer for 5 minutes.  I then did a deep condtioning with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment & EVOO for 30 minutes under the hooded dryer.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 11, 2009)

I relaxed today at 10 weeks post and I MADE APL!!!!

*Pic from February 09...*






*Oct 09*















I'm so excited! Next stop BSL!!!


----------



## sevetlana (Oct 11, 2009)

WOw! Future your hair looks so good Congrats.

I did and overnighter with Ors replenishing and oils.


----------



## january noir (Oct 11, 2009)

I DC'd with Ovation Cell Therapy for 6 hours w/o heat first, rinsed w/Ovation Creme Rinse and then DC w/steam using my AOHSR.  

I put my hair into 2 twists and tied my hair down to airdry.   At 12 weeks post and wanting to stretch to 15 weeks, I'll do this until my touch-up at the end of the month.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats again futures.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Oct 13, 2009)

DC'd with Healthy Sexy Hair Pumpkin condish for 1.5 hrs with a heat cap Saturday night.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dc'd with steam with Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Reconstructuring Deep Treatment yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2009)

This weekend is my weekend for DCing. I have so many new products I want to try out but I have no clue which ones I'll start with. I have some time before the weekend to ponder this a little more:scratchch:.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 17, 2009)

_*Marinating hair in WEN Fig, YTC Mud Mask and bootleg oil mix...*_


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have YTC Mud Mask in right now for a few. I will steam later.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2009)

Currently prepooing with some Joico K-Pak DPR right now and will be DCing soon. I clarified my extension braided hair with BWC Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Conditioner, followed by Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening shampoo mixed with a little caffeine powder. I will leave this in for about 20-30 minutes on my scalp for stimulation. 

Will update afterwards.

ETA: I finally deep conditioned with a mixture of Mizani Moisturefuse and Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioners and now ending with Aussie Moist Conditioner as my leave in. My hair smells wonderful.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 18, 2009)

DC today with Miss Keys 10 en 1+ CoCasta+ Garnier Triple Moisture


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 18, 2009)

Deep conditioned today with my crazy mix of AOHR + Lustrasilk + Hairveda Vatika Frosting + Hemp Seed Oil + 2 drops of ylang ylang oil + Jasmine's Babassu Conditioner. Don't ask. That whole mix is beyond DELISH'NESS.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 18, 2009)

15 minute hot oil treatment with EVCO.  Followed up with 15 minutes of Elasta QP DPR-11


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 18, 2009)

BM,
have you ever DC'ed with ONLY vatika frosting? I would like to use it next week for my DC and would like to know if its a thumbs up or thumbs down. anyone else who knows can answer too 




BostonMaria said:


> Deep conditioned today with my crazy mix of AOHR + Lustrasilk + Hairveda Vatika Frosting + Hemp Seed Oil + 2 drops of ylang ylang oil + Jasmine's Babassu Conditioner. Don't ask. That whole mix is beyond DELISH'NESS.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> 15 minute hot oil treatment with EVCO. Followed up with 15 minutes of Elasta QP DPR-11


 

LB, your hair is really thickening up nicely in your siggy. I love it!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2009)

I DC'ed under my steamer for about 50 minutes again today with Avalon Organics Biotin with B-Complex Thickening Conditioner. I mean I really  that stuff. 

The complimenting shampoo is wonderful too. These are 2 of my new staples. I need to stock up on both of them before I run out.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 19, 2009)

I DCed my hair this past saturday with Nairobi sealed with Nairobi oil, for 3 hours with plastic cap.
​


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have Roots of Nature Reconstructor on now.  Will steam with it in a bit.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 19, 2009)

This past Saturday, I pre-pooed/dc for 2 hrs. with mild protein and did a cleansing conditioner/cw while in the shower.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 19, 2009)

Pre-pooed with 'hot' neem and coconut oil, washed with Aussie Moist and DCed with Aubrey's HSR. Hair felt fab even without moisturising afterwards.  I love co-washing AND deep conditioning!!!

ETA - done on Saturday.


----------



## tgrowe (Oct 19, 2009)

DC my hair with Aphogee Two Minute Reconstructor for about 15 min and followed it with a mixture of GVP Deep Moisturizing Condish (Humectress) and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil without heat for 45 minutes. It has helped some of the shedding.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Pre-pooed with 'hot' neem and coconut oil, washed with Aussie Moist and DCed with Aubrey's HSR. Hair felt fab even without moisturising afterwards. *I love co-washing AND deep conditioning!!!*
> 
> ETA - done on Saturday.


 
Hmmm Jax, this is different and sounds pretty good too.


----------



## alshepp635 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the late post this week.  I deep conditioned on Tuesday with a half and half mixture of SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner with Organics Hair Mayonnaise.  I then conditioned under my hooded dryer for 45 minutes.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 21, 2009)

Post relaxer DCing right now.  I've got a layer of Sebastion Colorshines hair, then a layer of SitriNillah, then a layer of EVOO.  I'm using my heat cap and will probably leave it on for 45 mins.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 23, 2009)

washnset said:


> BM,
> have you ever DC'ed with ONLY vatika frosting? I would like to use it next week for my DC and would like to know if its a thumbs up or thumbs down. anyone else who knows can answer too



Yes I have   I'll wet my hair (damp at least) and apply the vatika frosting all over. If I don't use heat I will slap on a shower cap and leave the vatika on my hair for a few hours. If I use heat, I will put on a shower cap and stay under the dryer for at least 30 minutes.

My hair comes out soft and feels like a million bucks. I highly recommend it!  You can also try the vatika frosting mixed with a little conditioner. Its a little easier to apply that way.


----------



## deusa80 (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think I've posted in a while, but I've been DC'ing like usual every time I wash my hair.
I finally got some coconut oil, so the next time I wash I'm going to add it to my DC to see how it works.
I've been experimenting/trying new conditioners...I still love the shescentit products but I figure I should try to find a few others so I don't always have to rely on ordering my conditioners online...
I'm still searching for some keepers...


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 23, 2009)

I Heanna , and Dc with Alphogee and put in my MTG


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 25, 2009)

_*Leaving WEN Fig and Joico Mix on for an hour or so while I write.*_


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 25, 2009)

I washed the DC'd with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing conditioner Friday night.


----------



## january noir (Oct 25, 2009)

Just DC'd with Cell Therapy for about 3 hours w/o heat.
Getting ready to apply AOHSR for another couple of hours.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dc'd with steam yesterday with MHC Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2009)

I took my braids down tonight because I couldn't wait until Thursday any longer. I am too tired to do anything with it tonight so I will be DCing tomorrow and hopefully giving myself a hendigo treatment as well.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 25, 2009)

DC'd today for 1 hr, no heat with Lustrasilk Olive Oil, Miss Key 10 en 1 and Vatika Oil


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay here's my update on the indigo from www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I just washed it out about 45 minutes ago and is now sitting with my DC on and will most likely keep it for a few hours or overnight. 

I carefully checked my hairline and middle of my hair (where most of my grays are) and saw complete black coverage. I will watch it over the next few days as it oxidizes and pray it stays black. I'm DCing with a mixture of Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner, Mizani ThermaSmooth Conditioner and an ounce of hot Vatika Frosting. 

My hair feels very strong but I know I am going to have quite a task ahead of me when it's time for me to detangle my hair. It is always one big tangled mess after a hendigo session and I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Pooks (Oct 28, 2009)

Haven't posted in here in a little while, but I've not been slacking on my (at least weekly) DCs.  Sunday night I did an all night DC with AO HSR following my latest henna+indigo treatment.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 28, 2009)

I've not checked in for a while too but still DCing once a week.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm about to wash out my DC and do a quick oil rinse to soften this thick mane of a new growth I have here. I will have to detangle a little later because I have some runs I have to make right now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't checked in for a while now. I'm still dc twice a week. Yesterday I did a rea rnse and dc with AM, and Vo5.


----------



## alshepp635 (Oct 28, 2009)

This week I deep conditioned with a mixture of ORS replenishing conditioner, SE luxury moisturizing conditioner, EVOO, ION reconstructor treatment, and Roux PC.  I sat under the hooded dryer for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm about to wash out my DC and do a quick oil rinse to soften this thick mane of a new growth I have here. I will have to detangle a little later because I have some runs I have to make right now.


 
Darn! This DC is still in my hair, I haven't had time to wash it out yet so I'll steam my hair in the morning while it's till in, that's what I'll do. I'll oil rinse it then too.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Oct 29, 2009)

DC'd last night with AO WC for 30 min with a heat cap and 30 without.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Darn! This DC is still in my hair, I haven't had time to wash it out yet so I'll steam my hair in the morning while it's till in, that's what I'll do. I'll oil rinse it then too.


 

Finally my hair is done - all soft and detangled using Taliah Waajid mist. Worked like a charm but I still had a bit of a rough time clearing it out as it was tangled REALLY BADLY from the henna and indigo treatments. I have to find an easier way to do these treatments to reduce tangling.


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm doing well.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 30, 2009)

dc this morning while working out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG, I miss you ladies so much. I will be DCing my hair with something moisturizing tomorrow after my henna. I am not sure what yet though......


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

I will be DCing tonight with Joico K-Pak DPR first followed up with Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner and maybe sleeping with it in my hair as I am getting really tired now and don't feel like washing anything out anymore tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> OMG, I miss you ladies so much. I will be DCing my hair with something moisturizing tomorrow after my henna. I am not sure what yet though......


 
Good to have you back ms_b.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 2, 2009)

I've only had the style in my avvi in for 3 days, and I'm already itching to DC.  I'm gonna have to hold out like the pre-HHJ days though, 'cause this style will not hold up under a full cowash/DC.  I will spray with conditioner and water when it gets unbearable.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2009)

DC'd with Silicon Mix and EVOO.  I was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Ozma (Nov 2, 2009)

DCd Saturday with ORS Replenishing Pak (2 hrs, no heat)
This was following a garlic/evoo pre-poo and a protein co-wash.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 2, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I've only had the style in my avvi in for 3 days, and I'm already itching to DC. I'm gonna have to hold out like the pre-HHJ days though, 'cause this style will not hold up under a full cowash/DC. I will spray with conditioner and water when it gets unbearable.


Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

The Alterna hemp Hydrate did a great job of softening my new growth a lot. I like it but I think it softened my hair a little too much. I don't think I will need to keep it in my hair very long from now on. Overnight was too much, 30 minutes was quite enough I feel. This stuff is intense moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I've only had the style in my avvi in for 3 days, and I'm already itching to DC. I'm gonna have to hold out like the pre-HHJ days though, 'cause this style will not hold up under a full cowash/DC. I will spray with conditioner and water when it gets unbearable.


 
I agree with ms_b, the style in your avi is really pretty.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Your hair is very pretty.


 


Aggie said:


> I agree with ms_b, the style in your avi is really pretty.


 
Me three .

I will be doing a protein treatment with Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System tonight. I will do the protein part with a heat cap and the moisture part with my steamer.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Your hair is very pretty.


 


Aggie said:


> I agree with ms_b, the style in your avi is really pretty.


 


Shay72 said:


> Me three ..


 
Aww, thanks ladies!   I still wanna take it all out and DC though...


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Aww, thanks ladies!  *I still wanna take it all out and DC though...*


 Noooo, dont you dare.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

After rinsing the henna out this morning, I have added SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment. This is my first time using it....I may leave this on for a while since the last time I DC was a month and a 1/2 ago. Have any of you ladies ever used it, how did you like?


----------



## Pooks (Nov 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Noooo, dont you dare.


 
LOL, a'ight I'ma hold out as long as I can, I don't want no e-spanking!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL, good. I dont wanna have to find that e-spanking smiley for you ma'am.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> After rinsing the henna out this morning, I have added SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment. This is my first time using it....I may leave this on for a while since the last time I DC was a month and a 1/2 ago. Have any of you ladies ever used it, how did you like?


My waves were popping with this DC....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be doing my ayurveda tea rinse of kalpi tone, shikakai, and brahmi powders mixed in a tea of rosemary, thyme and green tea leaves that I will be pouring over my hair as soon as it cools down enough. 

I'm gonna DC with some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner and maybe use some EMB as a leave-in conditioner today. 

I have some of the herbal tea left over that I put in the fridge to cool and use as a final rinse to close my cuticles. I may add some ACV to it as well.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 4, 2009)

Just finished a rich and luscious DC with Silk Elements moisturizing treatment.


----------



## january noir (Nov 7, 2009)

I went old school tonight. 

Shampooed with Creme of Nature, did a light protein with Keraphix by Nexxus for 45 minutes.  Rinsed and applied the last of my Redken Real Control Moisturizing Mask (I love the scent of it) and sat under the steamer for 30 minutes.  I'm covered with a plastic cap and I'll let it cool down for another 30 minutes while checking in with you ladies and other internet surfing activities. 

I'll use my beloved Wen Fig w/ Oil as a leave in and air dry.

I'm 1 week post relaxer after a 15 week stretch.

ETA:  Didn't use the Wen, but decided to go with the Nexxus Humectress Luxe Moisturizing Leave-in and a bit of Headress.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I have really been neglecting my hair lately but I'm back on track. I dc'd today with aphogee 2 min reconstructor mixed with joico k-pak for 30 mins. Then I dc'd all day with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol mixed with EVOO. My hair seems back to normal now. But I've been having a lot of shedding lately.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

january noir said:


> I went old school tonight.
> 
> Shampooed with Creme of Nature, did a light protein with Keraphix by Nexxus for 45 minutes. Rinsed and applied the last of my Redken Real Control Moisturizing Mask (I love the scent of it) and sat under the steamer for 30 minutes. I'm covered with a plastic cap and I'll let it cool down for another 30 minutes while checking in with you ladies and other internet surfing activities.
> 
> ...


 

15 weeks stretch JN! Congratulations honey. Oh my, you really have gone old school with the CON for sure.


----------



## january noir (Nov 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> 15 weeks stretch JN! Congratulations honey. Oh my, you really have gone old school with the CON for sure.


 

Did you receive your conditioners?  They should be there by now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

january noir said:


> Did you receive your conditioners? They should be there by now.


 
I just got the notification that they have arrived. I can't pic them until Monday though becuase the Mail Office is closed tomorrow. I can't wait to pick them up and use them next wash day. I will be updating for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I have really been neglecting my hair lately but I'm back on track. I dc'd today with aphogee 2 min reconstructor mixed with joico k-pak for 30 mins. Then I dc'd all day with lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol mixed with EVOO. My hair seems back to normal now. *But I've been having a lot of shedding lately*.


 
I guess your hair might be going through it's shedding cycle right now. You know you could slow it down with a garlic and evoo prepoo mixture.? There is a recipe for it in my fotki if you need it. You can also just put some garlic powder in a cheapie conditioner and leave it on your scalp for about 30 minutes or so as a prepoo. That works too.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 7, 2009)

DC'd overnight with YTC Mud Mask and steamed an hour this morning.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 7, 2009)

DC overnight with NTM Condish. I'll poo with LANZA Healing moisture and do Mega Tek for protien tomorrow followed by a steam with Shescenit Banana Brule DC.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ayurveda treatment, DC paul Mitchell tea tree and henna last night adding my bear and I did a deep condition with MTG, . Started my vitamin MSM


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there going to be a 2010 edition to this challenge?????


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry that I did not post last week but I did condition with the same thing I did this week since I like the results.  I deep condtioned for 2 hours with SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner, Ion Reconstructor Treatment, and Roux possity control.  I also added some EVOO.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I will wash and DC tomorrow with SE MegaSilk again.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dc'd with steam using Claudies Hair Revitalizer's Protein Condish .  So thick & creamy and it smells sooo good.  Hair felt strong yet soft.  It's a winner.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be d/cing tonight with silk elements moisturizing conditioner.  Man, I love my twice a week conditioning.  I used 2 conditioners on the weekends, and one during the week.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope this thread gets started over in 2010. I would love 2 join!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am officially a fan of the following now:

*ORS Hair Mayo (my protein)
CB Smoothe (6-n-1 Treatment)
Aubrey Organics White Chamelia (my moisture)
Keracare Humecto (my moisture)
CB Smoothe Triple Silk (My moisture)*


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

I got a wonderful gift of all three of the different types of Renpure Organics conditioners from a very sweet person today. 

The Renpure Organics conditioners are body & shine, volumizing, and moisturizing.

Thank you so much for the conditioners *january noir*. They smell amazingly wonderful and I can't wait to update on how they performed on all this new growth.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

pringle said:


> I hope this thread gets started over in 2010. I would love 2 join!


 
Most likely it will start again pringle.


----------



## january noir (Nov 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I got a wonderful gift of all three of the different types of Renpure Organics conditioners from a very sweet person today.
> 
> The Renpure Organics conditioners are body & shine, volumizing, and moisturizing.
> 
> Thank you so much for the conditioners *january noir*. They smell amazingly wonderful and I can't wait to update on how they performed on all this new growth.



Awww you're welcome Aggie!  The bottles are so bright and colorful aren't they?  If you don't like them, at least the brighten up the place!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will wash and DC tomorrow with SE MegaSilk again.


 
I lied, im too lazy to do it.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 11, 2009)

pre-pooing/dc now for 45 min. and will shampoo & do a quick cw while in the shower.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey ladies, I'm back .

Today I made an ayurvedic mixture that was two parts Brahmi powder, one part amla powder, and a teaspoon of tulsi and neem powder, and I mixed it with hot hibiscus water. I applied it to my hair before washing, allowed it to sit for about an hour, then I washed my hair and followed up by DC'ing with Giovanni Nutrifix Reconstructor mixed with Avocado oil and honey for 45 minutes w/heat.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

january noir said:


> Awww you're welcome Aggie!  The bottles are so bright and colorful aren't they? If you don't like them, at least the brighten up the place!


 
Hi JN, It's official, I like the Renpure Moisturizing and body & shine conditioners so far. I haven't tried the volumizing one as yet and I'll update when I have. They really make my hair feel really really soft.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey ladies, I'm back .
> 
> Today I made an ayurvedic mixture that was two parts Brahmi powder, one part amla powder, and a teaspoon of tulsi and neem powder, and I mixed it with hot hibiscus water. I applied it to my hair before washing, allowed it to sit for about an hour, then I washed my hair and followed up by DC'ing with Giovanni Nutrifix Reconstructor mixed with Avocado oil and honey for 45 minutes w/heat.


 
Welcome back Muffin.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

I just did an ayurveda cowash and now DCing with some Renpure Organics Moisturizing and Body & Shine Conditioners mixed together. They are wonderful and I am so glad I got to try them, thanks to JN.

WOW, these conditioners smell heavenly too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> pre-pooing/dc now for 45 min. and will shampoo & do a quick cw while in the shower.


You are so faithful with posting Tishee. Thank you for constantly bumping the thread for us by updating your DCs.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Nov 14, 2009)

DCing with AO WC for 1hr


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dc'd with steam and Jessicurl's WDT.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2009)

I just prepooed my hair tonight with a mixture of castor oil, shikakai oil and coconut oil and sleeping with this in my hair overnight. 

I just mixed up some henna to sit releasing dyr tonight and will be applying it to my hair tomorrow. 

I will be following that up with something moisturizing but I will update on that tomorrow.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hallelujah I am back! Washed my hair last night (woo hoo!!) and DC'd (YAY!!) with AO WC/HSR/GBP mixed together. I so missed the feeling of water on my scalp, and have banished the build up! 

I turned the front twists into plaits. The canerows are not as messy as I thought it would be, I will keep stretch the style for another week at least and wear hats/wraps.


----------



## Jaxhair (Nov 15, 2009)

I detox-washed with rhassoul clay and DCed with AO HSR. LOVE the way my hair feels, it needed a detox! Still doing weekly DCs even though I'm pretty bad at updating...


----------



## Ozma (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be dc'ing this afternoon, after washing out a henna treatment. I'll use Lustrasilk Shea butter with heat for 20 mins.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 15, 2009)

I just finished sitting under the dryer with Joico Moisture Balm (washed with JOICO K-PAK reconstruct shampoo). I'll rinse it out in a bit and then twist my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2009)

Waiting on my comb attachment to come in before I wash again. Will do a cowash tonight with salt to see how that works.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 15, 2009)

Will there b another challenge like this next year?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

pringle said:


> Will there b another challenge like this next year?


 
Only if the ladies vote in favor of another one pringle.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

I did a heenara henna gloss treatment earlier today and it was so soft, possibly because of all the no-cone conditioner I added to it. 

I DC'ed with some Jason Naturals Sea Kelp Conditioner mixed with coconut oil and a tiny drop of Alterna Enzyme Therapy Hemp Repair conditioner and is about to wash it out right now.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 15, 2009)

Relax hair , deep condition ORS , MTG , and my oils


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am going to make sure I make an appt to get my hair relaxed and rollerset on the 16th, luckily there is no school for me that day and I can be the first person in.

Im trying to see if I wanna let her do her usual with her products or if I wanna bring some stuff of my own in.
Like I havent done that protein after the was of relaxer and before neutralizer (Aphogee 2 min mixed with NPF)
And DC for my 20 mins with uhhhhh IDK maybe SE Megasilk if I dont use it all up before.

I have never used my own products at the shop plus im kinda scared I wasnt have that flow since my hair is so fine. MMMMmmmm decisions decisions.........


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 17, 2009)

I dc'd with steam last night using Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont know if this has been asked before but are we gonna have a separate thread for the reveal?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

I deep co-washed today with OCT and Joico Color Endure Conditioner.


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 17, 2009)

I deeped conditioned with SE Luxury Mositriuzing conditoner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, Roux PC, and EVOO. I sat under the dryer for 45 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> I dont know if this has been asked before but are we gonna have a separate thread for the reveal?


 
Yes I believe we shoul create another thread for the reveal, probably around mid December. I only have short, thick new growth hair to reveal because of my relaxer stretch.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

alshepp635 said:


> I deeped conditioned with SE Luxury Mositriuzing conditoner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, *Roux PC*, and EVOO. I sat under the dryer for 45 minutes.


 

alshepp, have you tried doing the Roux PC as a final rinse only and not in your DC treatments? It works really well this way with cold water as a final rinse. Closes the cuticles and gives incredible shine to your hair. Roux's PC should only be left in the hair for 30 seconds to a minute I think.


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> alshepp, have you tried doing the Roux PC as a final rinse only and not in your DC treatments? It works really well this way with cold water as a final rinse. Closes the cuticles and gives incredible shine to your hair. Roux's PC should only be left in the hair for 30 seconds to a minute I think.


 
I have not tried the Roux PC as the final rince.  When I do my cowash on Thursday I will try it and post the results.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

alshepp635 said:


> I have not tried the Roux PC as the final rince. When I do my cowash on Thursday I will try it and post the results. Thanks for the suggestion.


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## sevetlana (Nov 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes I believe we shoul create another thread for the reveal, probably around mid December. I only have short, thick new growth hair to reveal because of my relaxer stretch.



Thanks Aggie. I have been faithfully deep conditioning. Maybe not twice every week but each time I wash my hair, it has become such a habit for me.  Love this challenge. (well it not even a challenge anymore.) 

Good luck with the stretch I almost made it to four months the last time, I hope to eventually reach six months.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where is my attachment I wanna wash my hair......


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> Thanks Aggie. I have been faithfully deep conditioning. Maybe not twice every week but each time I wash my hair, it has become such a habit for me.  Love this challenge. (well it not even a challenge anymore.)
> 
> Good luck with the stretch I almost made it to four months the last time, I hope to eventually reach six months.


 
Keep aspiring and making strides to get there and eventually you will.


----------



## RosarioLabella (Nov 18, 2009)

add me to the list ive been deep conditioning with olive oil replenishing pack but since im about 8 weeks post it doesnt give me as much slip so im going to go purchase the alter ego garlic because it has done wonders for me before


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Only if the ladies vote in favor of another one pringle.


 
ok thanks for the response.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 19, 2009)

After cleansing my hair thoroughly with an ayurvedic tea (aritha, hibiscus, a pinch of brahmi and a pinch of amla), I DC'd with AOHSR mixed with Avocado oil and Honey. You want to talk about soft and detangled?  Then I finished with and Nettle and ACV rinse

P.S. I'm all for a DC challenge next year. It's really fun and I get to talk about all the fun mixes I like to make.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> After cleansing my hair thoroughly with an ayurvedic tea (aritha, hibiscus, a pinch of brahmi and a pinch of amla), I DC'd with AOHSR mixed with Avocado oil and Honey. You want to talk about soft and detangled?  Then I finished with and Nettle and ACV rinse
> 
> P.S. I'm all for a DC challenge next year. It's really fun and I get to talk about all the fun mixes I like to make.


 
Sounds delicious Muffin.

By the way, I jus found I'll be working all day Sunday so I don't know how much I'll be able to submit for the herbal thread. I won't be off until Tuesday of next week. I am so sorry.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 21, 2009)

pre-pooed/deep conditioned for 1 hr. without heat last night and shampooed/did a quick cw while in the shower.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2009)

I steamed with Jessicurl WDT mixed with JBCO then left it in overnight. My hair is SOOOOOOOOOOFT !


----------



## sstevenson (Nov 21, 2009)

I Deep Conditioned with a Natural Everyday Conditioner Shikai- I bought it at Well Body. I mixed it with LustraSilk and sat under heat-(bonnet) for 1 hr. I did a Hot oil treatment with Mustard oil prior to DCing. My hair is so soft. I love the DC challenge as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2009)

RosarioLabella said:


> add me to the list ive been deep conditioning with olive oil replenishing pack but since im about 8 weeks post it doesnt give me as much slip so im going to go purchase the alter ego garlic because it has done wonders for me before


 
The challenge only has one more month for this year so if you would like to be added for the new DC challenge next year, absolutely. In the mean time you may post your DC efforts if you like until then.


----------



## Ozma (Nov 22, 2009)

DCing today with a mix of Vatika Oil+castor oil+Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol+HE LTR
2 hrs, no heat

Aggie, please add me to the list for the 2010 DDDCC!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> DCing today with a mix of Vatika Oil+castor oil+Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol+HE LTR
> 2 hrs, no heat
> 
> Aggie, please add me to the list for the 2010 DDDCC!


 

Send me a PM mtmorg and I will save the PMs to refer back to. Thanks for joining.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 25, 2009)

Washed my hair with aritha and fenugreek tea, conditioned with Giovanni SAS conditioner, and now I'm DC'ing with Giovanni Nutrifix Reconstructor/Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing Conditioner mixed with honey and avocado oil.


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 25, 2009)

I deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing Pak and SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment under the dryer for an hour on Sunday.  I then did a final cold rinse with Roux PC.  My hair was soft and shiny. Sorry no pics; I got braids put in on Monday.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 25, 2009)

I steamed with MHC's Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor on Monday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 25, 2009)

Today I DC with SE moisturzing something in a tub/jar, I will leave it on overnight and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Nov 26, 2009)

DC with AO WC for 1 hr with a heat cap


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 26, 2009)

I shampooed out a week's worth of castor oil and hair butters (used my new ORS Oilive/Aloe shampoo) and then applied my DC: ORS Repleneshing Pak; Biolage Hydrating Balm; and then coconut oil on top. I put a conditioning cap over it and ran a  blow dryer over the exterior of the cap for 5 mins, now I'm sleeping with the DC still in my hair under the cap.

I was going for a low-protein DC this time because I think I used too much protein last week (both my DC and my after-rinse leave-in, a new Aveeno leave-in spray, were protein-heavy).


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 26, 2009)

Checking in. I have been DC'ing with garlic conditioner and  Joico 2-3 times per week- alternating.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 26, 2009)

Checking in.  Since I've moved overseas I've been getting my DCs in a salon where I know the water is filtered and softened.  They stylist adds liquid B vitamins and an oil mixture to the conditioner.  My hair comes out like butter every time.  Swinging and bouncing too!  I get it done every 3-5 days.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just washed out my DC this morning. I love DCing on dry hair, it feel so good afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay ladies, this is my last day or so left of my lhcf membership and decided not to renew my membership at this time. I will be taking a break for a while, maybe indefinitely, I haven't decided that yet. 

*I need someone to take over the DC thread. Any volunteers?*


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 28, 2009)

Bumping...I really want this challenge to continue. Does anyone want to volunteer to spearhead it? If not, I can always do it.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Muffin*--Thanks for bumping this thread.  This challenge will continue.  I will start a new thread mid December for the 2010 edition.  No worries.  The challenge will not change at all but I may do quarterly threads to make them not as long.  I guess I can make that decision once it gets going.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2009)

I put on my mad scientist hat and mixed:

conditioner, coconut oil, hemp seed oil, 2 drops of ylang ylang oil, avocado oil, castor oil and 2 drops of neem oil and i'm deep conditioning my hair right now

I also did an Amla treatment on my oldest DD's hair and am rollersetting it in a few minutes


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow Aggie...I hate to see you go.  But I know how you feel.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I put on my mad scientist hat and mixed:
> 
> conditioner, coconut oil, hemp seed oil, 2 drops of ylang ylang oil, avocado oil, castor oil and 2 drops of neem oil and i'm deep conditioning my hair right now
> 
> I also did an *Amla treatment* on my oldest DD's hair and am rollersetting it in a few minutes


 
What does this consist of, I have a box of Amla powder that I need to do something with.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Muffin*--Thanks for bumping this thread. This challenge will continue. I will start a new thread mid December for the 2010 edition. No worries. The challenge will not change at all but I may do quarterly threads to make them not as long. I guess I can make that decision once it gets going.


 
Thank you SOOO much. I didn't want to have to start the thread because I already have two other (soon to be three other) threads I have to keep track of. And I really do like this challenge.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am trying to up my DC as a get closer to my relaxer date.
I will DC maybe Wednesday with ORS.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 1, 2009)

Will cowash tonight so I can get ready for my DC tomorrow, I will go ahead and finish up the SE moisturizing stuff in the jar.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 1, 2009)

Last Friday I steamed with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask.  Yesterday I steamed with Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructing Condish.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Dec 5, 2009)

DCing with SE olive moisturizing treatment for 45mins with heat


----------



## Ozma (Dec 5, 2009)

I have stepped up the DC (even if I haven't been checking in as much) 2x/week, I DC with a castor oil/vatika oil/Jessicurl Deep Weekly Treatment mix. Last one was yesterday morning.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 5, 2009)

I deep conditioned with ION Reconstructor and SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment under the dryer for an hour on today. Finished with a cold rinse with Roux PC.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 5, 2009)

Checking in- DC'd after henna with Joico moisture treatment- yummy!


----------



## january noir (Dec 5, 2009)

Just finished DC with AOWC, condition wash and leave-in with Wen Fig and followed with Wen Lavender Styling Creme.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm under the steamer now with YTC Mud Mask.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 5, 2009)

dc last night for 1 hr. without heat using a mild protein conditioner.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Dec 5, 2009)

Dcing now with AOWC, Cholesterol, castor and olive oil. Baggy wrapped in towel for an hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2009)

I steamed Monday night with AOGPB.  My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 10, 2009)

I put my HSR on my hair after work, did some shopping and am now on my way home - I will wash it out at some point this evening. I need to get back to regular DCing, anything over a week and I feel like I'm abusing my hair.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Dec 12, 2009)

Got cholesterol with olive oil, castor oil, and apricot kernel oil. Baggy and will leave on overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

I steamed with YTC Mud Mask yesterday.  

I will be starting a new thread for the 2010 challenge at some point today.  I will post a link in this thread.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does this challenge end or do we go on forever?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Does this challenge end or do we go on forever?


 
It ends on Dec 31st.  I am starting the new thread for the 2010 edition today.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 13, 2009)

dc/pre-pooed overnight with light protein & moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is the thread for the 2010 edition of this challenge.  It runs Jan 1st- Dec 31st, 2010. PM me if you want to join.  TIA!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426492


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2009)

I DC today after my relaxer with 2 min mixed with NPF and some DE stuff at the shop.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 15, 2009)

I deep condtioned overmight with Megatek and EVOO mixture.  I then did a moisturizing deep condititon with SE Lurury Moisturizing Conditioner  under a hooded dryer for 30 minutes with a conditioning cap.  Did a final rinse with Roux PC.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2009)

I steamed with Giovanni's Nutrafix reconstructor yesterday.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 15, 2009)

The orginal poster should contact a MOD to get this thread locked so everyone can post in the new one.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 16, 2009)

I washed tonight with AO HSR shampoo, and am now DCing with heat with AO GBP & WC.  Have been under my heat cap for about 15 mins, I will leave it on for a little longer without heat then rinse.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

.................

sorry posted in the wrong place !


----------



## PocketVenus (Dec 22, 2009)

How do I PM?
Can you add me to the challenge?
Thanks!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ Hi *jhem*, you can post in the 2010 edition asking to be added to that as this challenge is coming to a close.  Here's a link to the 2010 DDDC challenge thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426492&highlight=

Otherwise PM *Shay72*, find her in this thread and click on her username and there will be an option to send a PM.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 22, 2009)

I washed my hair last night with AO HSR shampoo, then DC'd with steam (using cap, turbie, plastic bag and then heating cap on top) with AO GBP, and AO WC on my ends.  

I steamed for about 25 mins, rinsed lightly (so as to leave a little conditioner in) then did a tea rinse (rosemary, horsetail, nettle, black tea).

After rinsing and drying my hair, I saturated my hair with my shea butter mix and oiled the scalp with coconut oil.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 5, 2010)

[Rant] Winter is ruining my hair and my skin.
Ok, that was an exaggeration, but I feel like I feel dry (again, both hair and skin) constantly, no matter how much I moisturize - which is daily btw.
Sometimes I feel like literally bathing in some some moisturizing lotion/oil.
[Rant over]

To make this post relevant: last night I DC'd with Joico. My hair feels soft today, even though it's in extensions. I've only used it once, so I guess I can't give a fair opinion, but I hope that it lives up to the hype.

ETA: Wow. I feel silly Ignore this post. Wrong DC challenge. All the names are so similar and I am sleepy....


----------

